# Sticky  Specialized bike pic thread



## Scottyluck

OK, guys and gals, let's see what everyone is riding.
Post'em up!

Here's my new Tarmac Comp.


----------



## methosage

*2004 Specialized Roubaix Elite*

2004 Specialized Roubaix Elite


----------



## Tequila Joe

2003 Allez Pro - Full DuraAce, Ksyrium SL's & Selle Italia SLR.

May 2006









May 2004


----------



## Scot_Gore

*Picture Post from March*

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=26890


----------



## oliverpete

*Here she is.*

2005 Allez Comp w/ AC 350 wheel set.


----------



## statonjr

I purchased a 2005 Specialized Roubaix Elite on Saturday:

Flickr photos


----------



## Scottyluck

Scot_Gore said:


> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=26890


Sorry, I wasn't a member in March and didn't see the previous thread.
Have a mod delete it if you want.


----------



## Scot_Gore

*No Biggie*

I was mostly saving myself the need to post. You'll get used to seeing similiar posts over and over, it's part of the board.

Scot


----------



## MDGColorado

This is my RBR profile pic. Winter ride on the Colorado plains, 2004 Roubaix Comp.


----------



## vitin

my2003 allez coming soon ultegra 10


----------



## RED27

Dead links


----------



## leadag

one way pimped 04 allez comp...


----------



## scico

My Allez Comp 2004:


----------



## T-shirt

Great looking bikes everyone!

But I went with something more non-traditional for a Specialized...black and/or red.

Thanks,
Tshirt


----------



## maui mike

*My S-works*

Built this one up late last year.


----------



## Waxbytes

*2004 Sequoia Comp*

Here is my Sequoia Comp


----------



## vitin

*allez 2003 base model*

updated fotos the my allez base model frameset w ultegra 6500and6600 mix except brake calipers its tiagra


----------



## kevinmcdade

2005 Tarmac Comp


----------



## capt_phun

2004 S-Works Tarmac E5. Full durace build. Swapped out stock seat post and saddle for an Easton Carbon and Ti Alliante. Rides smooth and the bottom bracket area is very stiff. Just completed the Longest Day ride on her (209 miles across NJ).


----------



## iDFeat

2003 Allez Comp Cr-Mo on Ultegra/OpenPro. Love her.


----------



## jarheadnyc

*03' E5 S-Works Aqua Sapone Team Colors*

At the 2005 MS-150 Ride to the Breakwater in Maine!


----------



## Ben S

That is a great, freakin' lookin' bike. I hope it rides as good as it looks. Nice wall color and wood floor, too!


----------



## robeast

*My Roubaix*

04 Roubaix Comp, SRAM Force, Topolino wheels, 0G brakes, and a Look fork.


----------



## flyinghell34

*I'll match your Roubaix*


----------



## jstream

*Here is my #1*

Here is my first bike of the modern era. Now I have three more that I lust after. If I can actually manage to get a job the choice will be very tough - Tarmac Pro/Roubaix Elite/Tricross (most elegant wheels/hubs I've ever seen). Hmmmm... Maybe the Roubaix with the tricross wheels? That could be pretty.....

Before anyone jumps all over me, the reflectors are gone.


----------



## RiDE

You better clean up that wiring before it snags on something and yanks your computer right off  

Nice color BTW, I think Specialized needs more yellow bikes.


----------



## HUGH

RiDE said:


> You better clean up that wiring before it snags on something and yanks your computer right off
> 
> Nice color BTW, I think Specialized needs more yellow bikes.


MMMMM a yellow Tarmac!! 


HUGH


----------



## jstream

HUGH said:


> MMMMM a yellow Tarmac!!
> 
> 
> HUGH



 Sorry, I already thought of that... The day I picked up my yellow FSR.


----------



## jstream

RiDE said:


> You better clean up that wiring before it snags on something and yanks your computer right off
> 
> Nice color BTW, I think Specialized needs more yellow bikes.


You can't really see it, but the wiring is tied to the brake cable by a spiral conduit thingy (can't think of what it's called off the top of my head). It can't really snag at all. I keep trying though, how else can I justify a new computer?


----------



## Wicked2006

*2004 Specialized Allez*

What up? Just put on FSA Carbon pro cranks and new Crankbros. Quattro pedals. It's feels so light and rides great. Went with the compact crankset. 50-34's. Since then added a new set of handle-bars, Ritchey WCS stem, Campagnolo Compact FD and new carbon bottle cages. Man what a difference of what great eqiupment can do for a rider.


----------



## jason_21218

*sequoia*

updated, have new bike now


----------



## bc165

*Yet another Roubaix*

I just got my bike back and couldn't resist taking a few pics. Stock Ultegra 9 speed with: Arrowhead OC rear wheel (28 spoke), Spider Nimble front (24 spoke) (Mike Garcia custom w/Speedcific hubs, 1400 grms), Vred Fortezza 700x23, FSA Carbon Pro 50/36 cranks, 12-27 rear cassette (we have some steep climbs here in NorCal), Tacx Tao cages (love these), Barbieri pump (fits nice under the TT cage), and Fizik Arionne saddle. I don't have a scale but it feels like about 17lbs. Great climber, but i especially like the way it tracks through the turns, especially sweeping downhills. I don't know whether it's the long wheelbase, the trail or something else in the geometry, but it works for me.


----------



## edlouie

2005 Tarmac Comp 56cm, all stock except for FSA Gossamer compact crank (34/50) & Mike Garcia wheels. I've put over 2000 miles on it since getting it in April, including the AIDS Lifecycle ride to LA. 

Me gusta mucho.


----------



## soulsurfer104

*rain*

my bike and i in the alley after a rainy ride last spring.


----------



## OneGear

Great bikes everyone! The Allez Comp rides great, out of my price range though 
I love the look of Specialized bikes.

Mine: Allez Elite 05, all 105's ALX295 wheels, mondo tires, carbon seat post, everything stock, don't even have money for shoes and pedals atm  

Here it is before it's maiden voyage.


----------



## rangerskip

*2005 Allez Comp Photo*

Great looking bike! I recently took a test ride on one in Tallahassee, FL. It handled great. How much did you pay for yours? I think the LBS had it listed @ $2400 but the price was probably negotiable. I also test road a Roubaix, and while it was a smoother ride, it was not as responsive or easy to shift as the Allez Comp. I could have bought it for $1999 discounted.

Skip in Gulf Breeze, FL


----------



## eddymerckx#1

there some big seat bags,probably heavier than the bike.


----------



## oliverpete

*Allez Price*



rangerskip said:


> Great looking bike! I recently took a test ride on one in Tallahassee, FL. It handled great. How much did you pay for yours? I think the LBS had it listed @ $2400 but the price was probably negotiable. I also test road a Roubaix, and while it was a smoother ride, it was not as responsive or easy to shift as the Allez Comp. I could have bought it for $1999 discounted.
> 
> Skip in Gulf Breeze, FL


Skip,
Not sure if you're talking about my Comp with the AM Classic 350 wheels but I was able to get a pretty awesome deal on mine. My LBS sold me the bike for $1800 which included tax. Then they swapped out the Mavic Equipes for the AM Classic 350's at cost which which added another $200 to my total. I believe retail on the wheel set is $700 with the Sapim spokes. I'm 100% loyal to my LBS and I send them a ton of business so they always take care of me on my purchases.
I'd give anything to be riding in FL right now. Here in upper Michigan it 37 degrees and old man winter is knocking on the door!
Scott


----------



## rangerskip

*Allez Comp 05*

Scott:
Thanks for the reply. I see that I need to do more research on wheels before I go bike shopping again (newbee here). I think the bike I rode had the AM Classic 350's but I will check it out again to be sure. As for riding in N.W. FL, it is great this time of year but forget summer. The heat/humidity is out of this world, and this is coming from someone who has lived here almost 20 years (grew up in Seattle area). Plus we have these things called Hurricanes that keep pestering us! Anyway, this is a great forum of ideas for someone who is now ready to jump back into road biking after a 20 year hiatus.
Skip


----------



## fl8216

kevinmcdade said:


> 2005 Tarmac Comp


i have been looking to upgrade my wheel set on my comp,
are you happy with the AM classic wheel set?

fl8216


----------



## gian70

this is my bike!


----------



## muddytyres

My '04 Tarmac Pro


----------



## ornoth

It's the 61cm 2006 Roubaix Expert Triple. Its nickname is "the Plastic Bullet".


----------



## freezin_is_the_reason

*Save a window link your photos*



statonjr said:


> I purchased a 2005 Specialized Roubaix Elite on Saturday:
> 
> Flickr photos


like so








Nice looking ride.


----------



## EasyRider47

Removed


----------



## cerrotorre

my babe. Tarmac S-Works 2005.


----------



## CYCLINGSESSIONS

*2006 Specialized SWorks Tarmac*

http://img23.imagevenue.com/img.php?loc=loc185&image=07f_Tarmac_006.jpg 

http://img108.imagevenue.com/img.php?loc=loc63&image=7de_Tarmac_010.jpg

Swapped the Specialized handlebar for the FSA KForce, otherwise stock. She is unbelievable to ride! Just got 3 weeks ago.


----------



## Rushfan

*2005 "oubaix" Comp*

Just got it. Blemished frame-someone in the factory forgot to put a letter on the top tube. $200 blemished frame credit from Specialized, went into Ksyrium Elites. fizik Aliante Gamma seat from my '03 Allez Elite.


----------



## CFBlue

*it's a sweet thing*

My Tarmac Carbon.


----------



## freezin_is_the_reason

*My '06 Tarmac Comp*

My birthday present from the insurance company.








It replaced my '03 Allez Pro frame built up with full Ultegra.








May she rest in peace


----------



## samuel

*Nice Bike*

CYCLINGSESSIONS, sweet bike. Is that the F2 paint job? and was that available as a complete bike? Tell us how the ride is, how much it weighs and what size. Thanks alot and good luck with your awesome new ride. 



CYCLINGSESSIONS said:


> http://img23.imagevenue.com/img.php?loc=loc185&image=07f_Tarmac_006.jpg
> 
> http://img108.imagevenue.com/img.php?loc=loc63&image=7de_Tarmac_010.jpg
> 
> Swapped the Specialized handlebar for the FSA KForce, otherwise stock. She is unbelievable to ride! Just got 3 weeks ago.


----------



## Squeegy200

*1995 Specialized Epic*

This was the original Specialized Epic. It was a carbon tubed frame with aluminum lugs.
I've outfitted this one with Shimano Ultegra 9sp drivetrain and its still going strong ten years later.


----------



## Dr Pete

*Here's mine*

Not even been outside yet - stock except for the saddle. I quite like it actually ;-)


----------



## mateoway

*couple of flat tire shots*

intro to the road


----------



## scico

CYCLINGSESSIONS said:


> http://img23.imagevenue.com/img.php?loc=loc185&image=07f_Tarmac_006.jpg
> 
> http://img108.imagevenue.com/img.php?loc=loc63&image=7de_Tarmac_010.jpg
> 
> Swapped the Specialized handlebar for the FSA KForce, otherwise stock. She is unbelievable to ride! Just got 3 weeks ago.


Fantastic!
I love that paint scheme!


----------



## crumjack

2005 Allez Elite, all stock, nothing special other than its mine and dirty!
Ran into a stretch of gravel/lime road which provided glue for the seasonal road grime, took forever to clean up!









Aaargh! how the f do you post pics?!?


----------



## CYCLINGSESSIONS

samuel said:


> CYCLINGSESSIONS, sweet bike. Is that the F2 paint job? and was that available as a complete bike? Tell us how the ride is, how much it weighs and what size. Thanks alot and good luck with your awesome new ride.



Thanks!

The bike weighs in at 15.5lb. Stock except the FSA bars. Noticeably different than my Trek OCLV. It is amazing how much different! Very responsive on the climbs, more racing responsive on turns than the trek. 

Yes, that is the stock color choice for the 2006 model (F2). I really love it. Shows the lines better than the earlier color scheme,

The best way to describe the Sworks Tarmac is it is a contradiction: very light, yet very stiff and vertically compliant. You just feel safer on it than on other frames. It is easier to control in rough road conditions as well. Big difference on a patchy route I do with the Trek.
I road them one day apart and it was obvious!

Highly recommend! Specialized did their engineering homework on this frame!


----------



## blandin

Just finished my build of this '03 Allez Pro


----------



## ferrarista

never posted pics of my roubaix so here you go. still have some stuff to install on it, but thats how I rode it in 2005.

2006 will bring in a new look hsc5 sl fork, tune quick releases, itm millenium 100mm stem and transfil flying snake carbon/kevlar brake and gear cables. maybe some custom built carbon wheels tubis maybe if finance allows


----------



## capt_phun

All clean and ready for 2006. Changed from kysrium's ssc to Am Classic Sprint 350's, new winwood carbon post.


----------



## scico

ferrarista said:


> never posted pics of my roubaix so here you go. still have some stuff to install on it, but thats how I rode it in 2005.
> 
> 2006 will bring in a new look hsc5 sl fork, tune quick releases, itm millenium 100mm stem and transfil flying snake carbon/kevlar brake and gear cables. maybe some custom built carbon wheels tubis maybe if finance allows


Why did you choose those cables? Are they good?


----------



## ferrarista

scico said:


> Why did you choose those cables? Are they good?


from what I read from people that have them for more than a year is that they rock. lighter , stiffer and looks cooler than original cables. don't need maintenance or corrode like nokons. less headache to install unlike nokons and keep on working like the original.


----------



## DRLski

ferrarista said:


> from what I read from people that have them for more than a year is that they rock. lighter , stiffer and looks cooler than original cables. don't need maintenance or corrode like nokons. less headache to install unlike nokons and keep on working like the original.


what kind of wheels you using on that thing?


----------



## ferrarista

DRLski said:


> what kind of wheels you using on that thing?


hehe everybody asks me the same thing. they are mavic k's SL 2003 tuned


----------



## hyfrir

*My S-Works Tarmac*

Full Dura-Ace - Cinelli RAM


----------



## N4BBQ

*2005 Sirrus*

Now a singlespeed


----------



## vitin

*addicional bikes from my buddies*

lbs in my home town in fajardo puerto rico


----------



## mtwash125

My S-Works.


----------



## capt_phun

maui mike said:


> Wow what Cranks are you using on the hill climb?


I'll take a guess and say Shimano XT mountain cranks with a 22 tooth ring only.


----------



## maui mike

*What Cranks are those?*



mtwash125 said:


> My S-Works.


Wow what Cranks are you using on the hill climb?


----------



## mtwash125

it is an XT with just the 22


----------



## soulsurfer104

my last contribution is outdated....


----------



## specializedsworks

*Specialized Festina Replica*

When I managed to get my hands on 2 bikes the same, it was inevitable that 1 was to be my TT bike.


----------



## sabaka

1999 Allez Comp...


----------



## Allez Rouge

*Allez Rouge's red Allez*

In the midst of all this carbon and aluminum ... is there room for a few precious pounds of steel?

1992 Specialized Allez with 8sp Dura-Ace. Fourteen years old and still going strong (although recently, meaning six days ago, relegated to backup status thanks to her master's purchase of a 2005 LeMond Buenos Aires).

A tad overweight at 22lbs 4oz, but then so is the motor. BTW, the way the saddle's nose appears to aim skyward is proof that sometimes, the camera does too lie.
View attachment 47761


----------



## Becky Thatcher

*Sirrus*

I just completed this bike, from an ebay frame and assorted ebay/internet parts. Wheels are C.K. and mavic from Mean Todd at webcyclery, brakes are avid Juicy 5s. I really enjoy this bike.


----------



## heckler963

*my tarmac*

weight 17.05lbs


----------



## scico

Is the only pic you have?


----------



## heckler963

*right view...*

here you go


----------



## hyfrir

*My S-Works Tarmac TdF*

My S-Works Tarmac TdF
Full DA 10
Handlebar - Cinelli Ram
Wheels Set - Easton Tempest II
Hand Built Wheels - Chris king Hubs (Red) with DT Swiss rim RR1.1 & DT Swiss Revolution Spokes
Tires - Specialized Mondo Pro
Saddle - Specialized Alias


----------



## scico

hyfrir said:


> My S-Works Tarmac TdF
> Full DA 10
> Handlebar - Cinelli Ram
> Wheels Set - Easton Tempest II
> Hand Built Wheels - Chris king Hubs (Red) with DT Swiss rim RR1.1 & DT Swiss Revolution Spokes
> Tires - Specialized Mondo Pro
> Saddle - Specialized Alias


How much do the Easton weigh, with those tires and cassette?


----------



## hyfrir

According the manufacturers:
The Easton Wheelset - 1500g. Rear - 844g Front - 656g
The Mondo Pro - 215g
The Cassette 12/23 - 175g

I weigh the rear wheel on my simple weighing machine at home - 1050g
The hand made Wheelset - CK Hubs with DT Swiss Rims & DT Swiss Spokes - 1100g


----------



## scico

hyfrir said:


> According the manufacturers:
> The Easton Wheelset - 1500g. Rear - 844g Front - 656g
> The Mondo Pro - 215g
> The Cassette 12/23 - 175g
> 
> I weigh the rear wheel on my simple weighing machine at home - 1050g
> The hand made Wheelset - CK Hubs with DT Swiss Rims & DT Swiss Spokes - 1100g


1050?? So the real weight is less than the claimed weight! Pretty unusual...


----------



## hyfrir

Yes or the weighing machine fake me up


----------



## dww22

06 allez elite


----------



## BikerK

Here is my new Bike:

05 Specialized Allez Sport (All stock)


----------



## 80sguy

*2006 Roubaix Expert*

50/36 compact crank saves my knees. Picture doesn't do justice for the paint...think Ford Mustang GT500 silver with black (carbon weave!) skunk stripes (IMHO). 
View attachment 53193


----------



## jaseone

*My 2006 Roubaix Elite Triple*

My 2006 Roubaix Elite Triple:










My Flickr feed has more photos.

Mostly stock but with the following changes/additions:

- Neuvation Cycling R28 SL 2 wheels
- Michelin Pro2 Race tires
- Look Keo Carbon Ti pedals
- Specialized Toupe saddle
- Look bar tape minus the bar phat (I prefer the Deda tape but the LBS didn't have silver in stock when I went to replace it after the Deda tape I had got tore up in a crash)
- Specialized carbon looking cages, they matched my previous pedals with the red but now I am looking at getting a pair of these to match the whole silver look

The only other thing I have planned for it beyond the new cages is to be really superficial and get some silver or grey cable housing or maybe even white but white would probably get too dirty too quickly. Oh and I need to get some of those dual compound (Slamon/black) Kool Stop brake pads as well.


----------



## anthrax

*2006 Allez Sport Double*

Here is my 2006 Allez Sport Double

Clipless Pedals are in the works


----------



## jaseone

anthrax said:


> Clipless Pedals are in the works


I had to jump on an Allez with those pedal cages once at the LBS to chase down a potential trial ride runner (one of the joys of being a team rider for your LBS) and damn I had forgotten just how painful those pedal cages could be to use!


----------



## sabaka

Updated pic of post #74...


----------



## kjmunc

*My E5's*

First one got crunched before a race when another team's tent fell on it... 

2nd one was a replacement frame purchased by the team that destroyed #1.

Both are 2005 S-Works E5 framesets that were made in limited supply for factory teams and dealers. Carbon rear stays are a nice touch for the E5 frame. Love this bike like no other.....super light and as stiff as they get.

And or course, all my bikes get a girlie on the top tube


----------



## xrated

Here's my 06 Allez Comp. Was a surprise birthday gift from my wife!


----------



## NSXER

My Wife's '06 Specialized Ruby Comp.........


----------



## Spunner

Well heres my 04(new in 06) with some changes
carbon bars/stem $99 Kosmos wheels(1700g) Keo carbon pedals(need a new seat tho

Sorrry bout the crappy pic


----------



## Bianchi Ti

Here's mine with the parts and approx. weights.

Specialized Roubaix Comp 1060
Specialized Fork 425
Brakes OG Ti 2005 185
STI shifters Dura-ace 10v 419
Zipp SL 160
Bottlecageholders Profile 54
Seatpostclamp 50
Saddle Selle Italia SLR titanium 140
Headset FSA integrated 93
Stem WCS 110 112
Seatpost Alien 140
Handlebartape 49
Cranks Stronglight 460
Bottom Bracket Twister Ti 182
Look Keo carbon pedals 225
Mavic Ksyrium SSC 1650
ControlTech quickreleases 64
Veloflex Pave 22 x2 390
Shimano Ultegra 10v cassette 218
Shimano Dura-Ace FD 102
Shimano Dura-ace RD 180
KMC X10SL 240
Shimano DA shifting cables 205
Lunar Light Tubes x 2 110

Total 6913

<img src="https://www.byyny.com/images/spec.jpg" border="0" alt="" />


----------



## bobthe

Here is my E5


----------



## Jcannon

*06 Allez Elite*

Here is mine....


----------



## thpeyton

<img src="https://static.flickr.com/57/184264274_e6de1e4d71.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="bike_full1" />

This is the bike I let my girls ride on the back of. I am thinking about adding some pegs so I don't have to share the seat with them.


----------



## BrianT

*Here Are My Three ...*

Specialized bikes just fit me. So all my road bikes are Specialized. Here are my three current rides.

The first one is my 2006 S-Works Tarmac Gerolsteiner. The second one is my 2006 S-Works Transition. And the third one is my 2005 Langster SS / Fixie. Note that I have two sets of the 2006 Cosmic Carbone wheels with the custom decals -- these are fantastic (and fast) wheels!


----------



## carbon man

*2005 Roubaix S-Works w/SRAM Force*

I just built up my Roubaix S-Works with SRAM Force Derailleurs, Brakes and shifters.
So far system shifts well with DA 27-12 cassette, DA Chain and FSA Compact Cranks.
View attachment 64343

View attachment 64344

View attachment 64345


----------



## wipeout

Sweet S-Works Roubaix! I keep looking at this 2006 at the LBS, but have a hard time justifying the $5500 price tag! I'm still happy with my '04 Roubaix Pro, though.


----------



## nachomc

My 2006 Allez. I use it for commuting and just getting out and riding. I'm thinking of making it a bit more dedicated to commuting (panniers/rack) and picking up something a bit more high-end for weekend rides and tours.


----------



## revmonkey

yeah... i don't have a spec. roadie, but maybe soon i will 

here's my commuter/trailbike/urban/dj/just plain abused spec.


----------



## nachomc

lol, nice work on the lettering


----------



## revmonkey

i thought so


----------



## DRLski

delete please


----------



## DRLski

here's mine, '04 Specialized S-Works new this year, was new old stock frameset that I built up with the following:
Fork:	Specialized Carbon
Headset: FSA Orbit Carbon
Wheelset: Easton Vista SL
Crankset: FSA SLK Carbon MEGAEXO
Shifters: Campagnolo Centaur 10spd
Front Derailleur: Campagnolo Chorus 10spd
Rear Derailleur: Campagnolo Centaur 10spd
Brakes:	Campagnolo Centaur 10spd
Cassette: Campagnolo Veloce 10spd 12-25
Chain:	Campagnolo Veloce 10spd
Handlebars: FSA RD-250
Stem:	FSA OS-140
Seatpost:Specialized Carbon
Saddle:	Fizik Arione

Unfortunately I can't afford some of these Ksyrium SL's or Campy Record components that you all have but this definintely does the job.


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR

*2007 Roubaix Compact Rival*

Heres mine


----------



## IcemanYVR

Here's my latest aquisition. I bought it to replace my Litespeed Tuscany. It's an '06 Tarmac Pro S-Works.

Full DuraAce
S-Works - Saddle, Post, Bar, & Stem
Mavic Kysrium ES Wheels

It's the smoothest bike I have ever ridden, and super stiff.


----------



## PhysicsGuy

My 2006 Allex Elite. I replaced the egg beaters with a pair of red Keo pedals.









My Single Speed Mountain bike a Specialized Streetstomper.


----------



## sandmannn69

*My 06 Roubaix-before and after*

Here is my 06 Roubaix Elite with full Ultegra 10 upgrade 11-05 and then after bad crash on 10-06. My LBS is currently evaluating a frame replacement for it and, judging from what I've read about Specialized cust. service, I'm cautiously optimistic...


----------



## nachomc

What kind of crash did that?


----------



## sandmannn69

Hi Sonic,
I was cruising thru a freeway underpass in Phoenix and must've hit the grate at the bottom in a way that made my rim get stuck, cause when I came to Phoenix firemen were putting me in an ambulance along with what you see is left of my bike. The stuck rim must have stopped my bike dead and I went thru it into the ground, striking helmet first (thank you, God) then face cause I lost a layer of skin off my nose. I had a few lacerations on my face, possibly some facial fractures and a pretty good concussion. Below the neck, though, just some road rash and a pretty good bruise on my collarbone. All in all, I feel I was pretty lucky, unlike my bike. The guys at the LBS said Specialized will probably replace the frame at a substantial discount, if I choose to. I've been kind of thinking about switching back to aluminum, like a Giant OCR, but it wouldn't have made any difference in this case. 
At any rate, this is as good a reminder to anybody why a helmet can save yer life, cause I would surely be in a coma now, or worse if not for my Louis Garneau Oro T-bone helmet.


----------



## revmonkey

lol damn is it just me or in your second picture is that blood all over your lever?


----------



## nachomc

sandmannn69 said:


> Hi Sonic,
> I was cruising thru a freeway underpass in Phoenix and must've hit the grate at the bottom in a way that made my rim get stuck, cause when I came to Phoenix firemen were putting me in an ambulance along with what you see is left of my bike. The stuck rim must have stopped my bike dead and I went thru it into the ground, striking helmet first (thank you, God) then face cause I lost a layer of skin off my nose. I had a few lacerations on my face, possibly some facial fractures and a pretty good concussion. Below the neck, though, just some road rash and a pretty good bruise on my collarbone. All in all, I feel I was pretty lucky, unlike my bike. The guys at the LBS said Specialized will probably replace the frame at a substantial discount, if I choose to. I've been kind of thinking about switching back to aluminum, like a Giant OCR, but it wouldn't have made any difference in this case.
> At any rate, this is as good a reminder to anybody why a helmet can save yer life, cause I would surely be in a coma now, or worse if not for my Louis Garneau Oro T-bone helmet.


Yikes. Glad you're doing ok. 

That's all I can come up with to say. Yikes


----------



## sandmannn69

Yep, that's blood. The fireman probably grabbed the bike after handling me and got the blood all over it. Should've cleaned that off before I took it down to the LBS but they didn't seem to mind.


----------



## wipeout

Dang, Sandman, that is a horrible crash - looking at the spectacular carbon failure result of your bike, you are indeed lucky to be walking around. I've never seen a downtube snap in half like that, they usually come apart at the join like what the top tube did. Hope you reported the death-trap grate to the City/County/Whoever!!!


----------



## 7.62

Glad you made it out relatively ok. How much damage did your helmet take? Got any pics?


----------



## sandmannn69

Thanks. Helmet was cracked in the front (see red line in pic) and kind of filed off from the impact. I could get a crash replacement from Louis Garneau but I think I'll just consider it $50 well spent.


----------



## rkdvsm

just curious but how fast were you going Sandman?


----------



## sandmannn69

I think about 20 mph or faster, since it was downhill thru the underpass.


----------



## rkdvsm

Wow and some people here say they average 30+ mph or faster. I hope those people don't crash else they might not be so luck, I would imagine. 

I remember reading a post where someone claimed they went 100 mph!!! I hope no one goes that fast, but of course, it's their choice, no?


----------



## vic32amg

*comp w/ upgrades*

I recently did some upgrades - saddle, wheels, DA Brakes, Fiz:ik Tape, Bottle cages.. this bike feels amazing.


----------



## robeast

*Roubaix*

Here's my Roubaix comp now with SRAM Force....


----------



## singletrack

2006 Tarmac Expert, 2001 FSR-XC Pro


----------



## FTR

Aussie Allez Comp for your amusement.
Just bought it last weekend and rode it for the first time yesterday.
I am new to road riding but have had several years of MTB and more recently have taken up track.
Aussie spec is:
Mavic Ksyrium Equipe wheelset .
Dura-Ace levers.
Dura-Ace rear derailleur.
Ultegra front derailleur.
Ultegra brake calipers.FSA Gossamer cranks with 53t and 39t chainrings
10 speed cassette.
Specialized in house bar, stem, seatpost and Body Geometry saddle.


----------



## hyfrir

*Tarmac S-Works Tdf - Warranty Claim*

Hi All.

I had to call for a Warranty claim on my Tarmac S-WORKS TdF 2006 - That I Love the most...., But the option was to get Tarmac SL 06 OR 07.

My verdict was The Tarmac SL 06 becuse in 07 they change the geometry of the Tarmac..

Thanks you all in Specialized


----------



## chrislh

that's alot of post sticking out


----------



## gessner17

My new 07 Roubaix Pro I just built...


----------



## mprevost

*Specialized...yes it is...*

Here is mine:










It is the Allez Foco steel frame. I had it powdercoated black and got a custom sticker for the downtube (Prevost, my last name). Great riding frame.

Mike


----------



## ragger101

*The first tri-bike for this thread ..*

Got this hardly a week ago.. It's even stiffer than my Tarmac..


----------



## UKJT

*My Roubaix Expert*

Wow there are some great looking bikes on this thread.

I just got this:


----------



## samuel

*i like it*

Nice. I like it. What size is this frame? 


UKJT said:


> Wow there are some great looking bikes on this thread.
> 
> I just got this:


----------



## samuel

*expert*

i don't even see the expert on the specialized web page in this paint scheme.


UKJT said:


> Wow there are some great looking bikes on this thread.
> 
> I just got this:


----------



## UKJT

samuel said:


> i don't even see the expert on the specialized web page in this paint scheme.


Well no you wouldn't because it's from Specialized's test/demo fleet.

Nice isn't it? 

Edit: It's equivalent to a 58cm.


----------



## thechocolatedog

That explains it! That is a seriously nice colour scheme - thanks for sharing!


----------



## samuel

*size*

What size?


UKJT said:


> Well no you wouldn't because it's from Specialized's test/demo fleet.
> 
> Nice isn't it?
> 
> Edit: It's equivalent to a 58cm.


----------



## UKJT

samuel said:


> What size?


I don't know. It fits me so I wasn't really bothered. Sorry.


----------



## California L33

methosage said:


> 2004 Specialized Roubaix Elite


Nice looking bike, but is that a 16 spoke radial laced wheel on the back? I didn't think you could do that.


----------



## NewTrekRoadie

Here's mine, about a month old. 2007 Roubaix Pro. Love it.


----------



## krispyD

robeast said:


> 04 Roubaix Comp, SRAM Force, Topolino wheels, 0G brakes, and a Look fork.


sweet ride bro


----------



## 514Climber

*Just finished building this up.*

Hopefully, I'll get some nice podium results with it.


----------



## mikbowyer

07 Tarmac Comp (the orange is red my digital camera is cheap)
Roval fusee star wheels. s-works mondo tires (OMG)


----------



## BowWow

*My '92 Epic Carbon*

Carbon tubes, aluminum lugs, aluminum fork, 600 components, upgraded to carbon fork, Ultegra, Neuvations...
<img src="https://www.sandstone.org/epicright1.jpg">

And here's my dear old Sirrus, sold long ago...
<img src="https://www.sandstone.org/sirrus/s10.jpg">

And of course, my 2001 Enduro (undergoing upgrades, photo not quite current...)
<img src="https://www.sandstone.org/enduro/enduroxcright.jpg">


----------



## Roadplay

SWorks Roubaix 07

Had it a week, ridden it 1 mile. Bad weather. Can't wait to take it out.


----------



## daowned

Specialized Roubaix Elite 2007


----------



## vitin

update new frameset 2006 allez base model


----------



## Roubaixalltheway

*2007 Roubaix*

Thought I would share my new wheels, a 2007 S-Works Roubaix. Just finished it.

2007 Campy Record components
Mavic Ksyrium ES wheelset
K-Force handle bars
Look Keo Ti Pedals
Specialized Toupe saddle
Specialized S-Works Stem
Salsa Skewers

It came it at 16.5 lbs

Old wheels; 2004 Trek 1800c (25 lbs)


----------



## chrislh

very nice ride


----------



## mnk

My '07 Tarmac SL - other than changing to DA wheels still standard spec.









Original spec


----------



## PhysicsGuy

My Allez elite in it's first crit. I have a set of HED Stinger 50's to replace the stock Alex wheels on order but so far they have only shipped the front wheel. 
View attachment 81326


----------



## MotoGreg

Hi, I'm new here. Pics of my Specialized are in my signature link below.


----------



## crc408

*'06 Allez Elite*

My 2006 Allez Elite, a great bike! 

Changes include: Upgraded from 105 to Ultegra, Ultegra wheelset with Mavic Open Pro rims, Specialized Toupe Gel saddle


----------



## kevinmcdade

Here's my 2007 Tarmac Expert:


----------



## UTmtnbiker

*Winter Project Bike*

Just finished building up this 05 S-Works E5 as a fun winter project.

Since this pic, I've added bar tape, and that's pretty much about it. Waiting on some cages to come in.

My other bike is a 06 Tarmac Expert, but no good pics of that one yet.


----------



## revmonkey

riding pics here:
https://flickr.com/photos/al_wong/


----------



## Henry Porter

Here is my brand new Tarmac Comp 07. 

View attachment 82573


----------



## Tugboat

I just picked up this Tarmac Elite yesterday...

https://www.vorb.org.nz/images/attach/tarmac_004.jpg


----------



## Tugboat

I just picked up this Tarmac Elite yesterday... 

...and I've just ordered an 07 Campag Chorus groupset and a Ksyrium ES wheelset for it.


----------



## California L33

crc408 said:


> My 2006 Allez Elite, a great bike!
> 
> Changes include: Upgraded from 105 to Ultegra, Ultegra wheelset with Mavic Open Pro rims, Specialized Toupe Gel saddle


Great bike- not sure about those black water bottle cages, though. I thought Specialized made some that were the exact frame color. Or maybe silver? To each their own, though. Still a great bike.


----------



## biko30

07 Tarmac Pro

Bought the frame only and moved parts from my 05 Roubaix.


----------



## pacesetter

*06 Specialized Allez Elite*

Wifes first road bike, mostly 105 drivetrain, Ultegra Brakes, Thomson post and Michelin Open Pro tires... Nice bike for less than a grand.


----------



## PhysicsGuy

Finally after 3 months I got my new race wheels.


----------



## DS1239622

*Pics of my first road bike.*

Here are some pics of my first road bike - a stock 58cm Roubaix Expert Triple. Ultegra pedals. Cateye Strada computer.


----------



## scico

You have such a big bag!


----------



## DS1239622

Well thanks! It holds a spare tube, some patches, a small multitool, a cell phone, house keys, and an energy bar with little room to spare. I don't think I could get by with anything too much smaller.


----------



## BrianT

*Updates ... and a New Bike*

I posted a while back with my three Specialized bikes. They've all undergone some updates and I've added a new Specialized to the stable.

The S-Works Tarmac now has Zero Gravity Ti brakes (with blue Corima pads), blue S-Works bar tape, and a Toupe Team saddle. The bike weighs 17.35 pounds as pictured (with computer, cages, and pedals). I also have a set of Mavic Ksyrium SSC SL wheels I can throw on, which brings the weight down to 16.93 pounds.

The S-Works Transition also got a set of Zero Gravity Ti brakes (with red Corima pads), a set of HED 3 wheels (rear is not pictured), and a Mavic Comete rear disc. As shown, the bike weighs 20.67 pounds (with the computer, pedals, and hydration system). When the HED 3 rear wheel is on instead of the disc, the weight drops to 19.95 pounds.

The Langster was given a Toupe Team saddle as well as some S-Works bar tape. The big change was the wheels. As has happened to so many others, my Spinergy Rev-X wheels gave out. So I had my local shop build me a custom set of Velocity Deep V rims (no braking surface), Paul Hubs, DT Swiss spokes, and red nipples. I added red Corima pads to the brakes so I can use the brakes without damaging the rims, when needed. The bike lost a little "bling," but it's definitely lighter now and rides even better than before. As shown, the bike weighs 19.44 pounds (with the cages, pedals, and computer).

The biggest change was the addition of an S-Works Tricross. My new house is right next to a system of canyon trails that begged for a cross bike, so I got one. I went with FSA carbon cranks, Paul brakes, SRAM Force derailleurs, SRAM Rival shifters, Ksyrium wheels, and some other quality components. The final weight as shown (including the cages, computer, and pedals) is 19.27 pounds. I'm already dreaming about a set of tubular wheels and tires, which would drop the weight some more. I'll be sure to post an updated photo if any significant changes are made.

Enjoy ...


----------



## mace2

PhysicsGuy said:


> Finally after 3 months I got my new race wheels.


looks great

can i ask you how tall you are? and what the frame size is?


----------



## sbthaut

BrianT said:


> I posted a while back with my three Specialized bikes. They've all undergone some updates and I've added a new Specialized to the stable.
> 
> The S-Works Tarmac now has Zero Gravity Ti brakes (with blue Corima pads), blue S-Works bar tape, and a Toupe Team saddle. The bike weighs 17.35 pounds as pictured (with computer, cages, and pedals). I also have a set of Mavic Ksyrium SSC SL wheels I can throw on, which brings the weight down to 16.93 pounds.
> 
> The S-Works Transition also got a set of Zero Gravity Ti brakes (with red Corima pads), a set of HED 3 wheels (rear is not pictured), and a Mavic Comete rear disc. As shown, the bike weighs 20.67 pounds (with the computer, pedals, and hydration system). When the HED 3 rear wheel is on instead of the disc, the weight drops to 19.95 pounds.
> 
> The Langster was given a Toupe Team saddle as well as some S-Works bar tape. The big change was the wheels. As has happened to so many others, my Spinergy Rev-X wheels gave out. So I had my local shop build me a custom set of Velocity Deep V rims (no braking surface), Paul Hubs, DT Swiss spokes, and red nipples. I added red Corima pads to the brakes so I can use the brakes without damaging the rims, when needed. The bike lost a little "bling," but it's definitely lighter now and rides even better than before. As shown, the bike weighs 19.44 pounds (with the cages, pedals, and computer).
> 
> The biggest change was the addition of an S-Works Tricross. My new house is right next to a system of canyon trails that begged for a cross bike, so I got one. I went with FSA carbon cranks, Paul brakes, SRAM Force derailleurs, SRAM Rival shifters, Ksyrium wheels, and some other quality components. The final weight as shown (including the cages, computer, and pedals) is 19.27 pounds. I'm already dreaming about a set of tubular wheels and tires, which would drop the weight some more. I'll be sure to post an updated photo if any significant changes are made.
> 
> Enjoy ...



GOOD HELL MAN! Save some for the kiddies!


----------



## BrianT

*Thanks*

Thanks for thinking of the kids ... but no worries ... my wife and I don't have kids yet. Of course sometimes I think of my bikes as kids, but that's another story. That said, the kids we do have in the future will be very well taken care of. I can't wait until they're old enough to ride bikes.


----------



## Stratmosphere

That Orange Tarmac is the hotness. I saw one in person.


----------



## PhysicsGuy

mace2 said:


> looks great
> 
> can i ask you how tall you are? and what the frame size is?


I'm 5' 3" and it's a 50cm frame.


----------



## steelman

This is mine, shown with standard pedals because it was used as a bike for Rehab back then:








The Carradice saddlebag and Brooks saddle are the most important accessories on any of my bikes.


----------



## Steeeve430

Hey everyone. I got my 06 Tarmac Expert just today, has Look keo sprints on it. Ive been lurking around for a bit reading some info throughout the forum, I'm active over on mtbr more often. But I'll prolly get involved a bit more here now that I have my road bike. I looooove this bike. I only went a few miles today with it and I couldn't stop saying wow while riding.


----------



## mace2

My very first bike! 07 Allez Elite, all 105. I love it.


----------



## California L33

mace2 said:


> My very first bike! 07 Allez Elite, all 105. I love it.


Sweet bike. I didn't know Specialized was putting the Zertz inserts on the Allez line. I'm not sure how much you'll love the white handlebar tape and saddle after a few months, though


----------



## MaddSkillz

I have the same bike. Have about 500 miles on it and the seat is still brand new white, but the tape is turning... I figure I can have it rewrapped when I think it gets to dingy looking. Congrats on the bike Mace2! I love mine as well, and it's my first one also!

M


----------



## stumpy_steve

Just rode my for the first 'real ride' today! ABSOLUTELY LOVE IT!!! Got one of the last four of the 2007's on the west coast! Crappy pix, but I'll replace them with new ones as soon as I pay the damn thing off!!!   


















And yes, they are nice pedals, aren't they?


----------



## California L33

stumpy_steve said:


> And yes, they are nice pedals, aren't they?


So, does Huffy make the whole bike, or just those stylish stompers? I've got a set of Wellgo SPDs I'll give you for free if you delete those pictures- there's a reason the Specialized publicity department shows them sans pedals


----------



## stumpy_steve

California L33 said:


> So, does Huffy make the whole bike, or just those stylish stompers? I've got a set of Wellgo SPDs I'll give you for free if you delete those pictures- there's a reason the Specialized publicity department shows them sans pedals


1. These pics were taken maybe 4 minutes after I finished building the bike. I would like to ride it around the parking lot for maybe 10 minutes due to excitement instead of rushing home to throw my pedals on, so the picture would be good enough for people like you... na, I chose to ride the bike. Hmm, whata concept!:blush2: 

2. I haven't bought the extra pair of Egg Beaters for the bike yet, because I'm an 18 year old college student who goes to school full time and works part time. Can't just charge it all on one credit card like you, now can I:idea: ? So, I made do and swapped the beaters from my mountain bike onto the tarmac for the ride. Uh oh, don't get  because I used mountain bike shoes and pedals on my road bike for a ride, instead of some Carbon soled Sidis and Look pedals! I'm surprised you didn't mention the safety stickers on the frame, either. I mean, what kinda newb rides with safety stickers?!


----------



## California L33

stumpy_steve said:


> 1. These pics were taken maybe 4 minutes after I finished building the bike. I would like to ride it around the parking lot for maybe 10 minutes due to excitement instead of rushing home to throw my pedals on, so the picture would be good enough for people like you... na, I chose to ride the bike. Hmm, whata concept!:blush2:
> 
> 2. I haven't bought the extra pair of Egg Beaters for the bike yet, because I'm an 18 year old college student who goes to school full time and works part time. Can't just charge it all on one credit card like you, now can I:idea: ? So, I made do and swapped the beaters from my mountain bike onto the tarmac for the ride. Uh oh, don't get  because I used mountain bike shoes and pedals on my road bike for a ride, instead of some Carbon soled Sidis and Look pedals! I'm surprised you didn't mention the safety stickers on the frame, either. I mean, what kinda newb rides with safety stickers?!


1. Your pictures will never be good enough for someone like me- I'm just to dang picky, so you better just ride and grin. 

2a. I love mountain bike pedals on road bikes, but I prefer Speedplay Frogs.

2b. Your bike cost more than my car and bike combined.

2c. Don't take the safety stickers off until you've memorized them, and you know how to do it without hurting the finish.

2d. I'll let someone else gently poke fun at the valve stem caps because I use them, too.


----------



## MaddSkillz

Hey, I just noticed something... Look at the seat stays on my 07 Allez Elite compared to Maces.


----------



## California L33

MaddSkillz said:


> Hey, I just noticed something... Look at the seat stays on my 07 Allez Elite compared to Maces.


I think his is the Allez and yours is the Allez Elite, which has the carbon seat stays with Zertz inserts. The Allez Comp has an 'aero' seat tube with the carbon stays.


----------



## Nurgen Pete

Since I recently started my new job as a salesrep with the Norwegian Shimano distributor my 52cm Alléz Sport has become pretty tricked out..

Wheels: Shimano Dura Ace 7800/Revolution/Mavic Reflex/Vittoria Pavé/Dura Ace 7800 12-25 _or_ Shimano Dura Ace WH-7850-C24 ('08 prototypes  )/Michelin Pro2/Ultegra 6600 12-25
Crankset: Shimano Ultegra 6600
Brifters: Shimano ST-R700 w. 6° “reach spacer” (I have tiny, girlish hands)
Brakes: Shimano Dura Ace 7800
Derailleurs: Dura Ace 7800 SS rear, Ultegra 6600 front
Stem & bars: Stock Specialized
Seat: Fi’zi:k Alliante
Bartape: Fi’zi:k Microtex

After the picture was taken I've added the following upgrades:
Seatpost: Shimano Dura Ace 7410
Pedals: Shimano Ultegra 6620
Bottlecages: Elite Ciussi

Loving the blue/white design on this bike and also the way it rides, especially after I got rid of the stock wheels and switched to brakelevers that fit my hands :thumbsup:


----------



## ekimyel

2007 Speicalized Roubaix Pro, DuraAce\Ultegra mix.
White Velocity Aerohead front, White Velocity Deep V in the back. Blue Hope Pro 3 Hubs. Black spokes and blue nipples...


----------



## California L33

ekimyel said:


> 2007 Speicalized Roubaix Pro, DuraAce\Ultegra mix.
> White Velocity Aerohead front, White Velocity Deep V in the back. Blue Hope Pro 3 Hubs. Black spokes and blue nipples...


That's a sharp bike in a sea of sharp bikes- good details. It's almost too pretty to take outside.


----------



## 2wheel-lee

That is a beautiful bike! I really like the wheels. They really make the bike. 

I read that the Hope Pro3 mtb hubs were not available as hubs only, but only as part of a wheelset. I didn't know there are 3 road hubs. http://www.hopegb.com/page_mep_force_10.html 

I can't find a Pro3 road hub on their site. I can only find their standard road hubs. Are you sure they're Pro3?


----------



## ekimyel

2wheel-lee. Thanks for the compliments. 

Hopes website isn't the greatest. When I called around trying to find a builder, I actually had 3 different builders recommend these hubs. I was looking for a blue hub. Anyway, they all recommended the Hope Pro 3, and I said the same thing about not seeing it on their website. For whatever reason, they haven't updated their website.


----------



## Deanoldo

*07 Tarmac Pro*

I just picked it up a couple of days ago. I went with the compact and upgraded the wheels.




















I love the way this thing rides..... The LBS put it on the digital scale before I left and it came in at 17.6 pounds as you see her.

Dean


----------



## MaddSkillz

Wow, nice bikes fellas!!! Love both the Roubaix and the Tarmac!


----------



## Normbilt

In 2002 I got me a Allez Comp in Zebra Fashion. I sold it that winter figuring I'd get another one the Next Spring. Well Spring came but 5 years later. My New Specialized Bikes


----------



## Roadplay

*My New Sworks Tarmac...*

Earlier on this thread I posted a picture of my new SWorks Roubaix. Well, two months ago I went down in a group ride and broke my frame (I thought I was going to puke). Anyway a few days ago I bought a Tarmac frame on ebay and built up my new ride. My Roubaix frame was black with red high lights. I was looking for a more conservative stealthy look. My new Tarmac, according to my neighbor, “Is Pimp’n”. Not sure about “Pimp’N”, but I’m liking the new look. I posted two pictures; one with the standard Tarmac setup and the other with the Tarmac frame and my old Roubaix front fork. I had to make a few mods to get the fork to look right. Notice the spacer below the head tub. The Roubaix elevates the front of the bike about 20mm and provided more fork rake, hence a more comfortable ride. I haven’t ridden the Tarmac/Roubaix setup yet, because the Tarmac is just too fun to ride. My thinking is I may ride the standard Tarmac setup most of the time and utilize the Tarmac/Roubaix setup for centuries. We’ll see how the Tarmac and I get along on very long rides. As for my old SWorks Roubaix frame, I’ve decided to build a glass encasement for the frame and hang it on the wall in my shop. It will be the most expensive piece of art I own.


----------



## Waxbytes

While it's awful that your frame broke it's still better than you being broken in the crash!
FWIW- I like the look of the Tarmac fork better than the Roubaix fork.


----------



## 2wheel-lee

Hey, that's Pimpin'!

The SWorks are beautiful bikes. 

I may have mised the story about your Roubaix breaking, could you send me the link? I'm curious.


----------



## iDFeat

My 2003 Allez Comp Cr-Mo on her race-day Velomax Ascent II wheels.


----------



## ScionXB

Here is a pic of my Tarmac SL.


----------



## stumpy_steve

Nice matching Keo's. You racing that bad boy?


----------



## BrianT

*TriCross Update*

One last post from me ... I've made a few "final" changes to the TriCross. I've added some custom Zipp 303 Pave wheels and Tufo tubular tires. The bike now weighs 17.81 pounds as pictured, including the cages (which come off for race day), computer, and pedals. I think this one is done now. 

Enjoy.


----------



## DonDenver

ScionXB said:


> Here is a pic of my Tarmac SL.


Nice...but I can't find the well maintained back yard and lush green grass in the Specialized S-Works catalog .


----------



## California L33

BrianT said:


> One last post from me ... I've made a few "final" changes to the TriCross. I've added some custom Zipp 303 Pave wheels and Tufo tubular tires. The bike now weighs 17.81 pounds as pictured, including the cages (which come off for race day), computer, and pedals. I think this one is done now.
> 
> Enjoy.


That looks pretty sharp. If you're using it for cyclocross, how long have you used those wheel and how are they holding up? And how's the saddle?


----------



## bernmart

Here's my '06 Roubaix Pro. I've owned it for almost a year, and never fail to admire the way it rides and the way it looks. Handlebar tape will soon need replacing though. Stick with black for the stealth look, or. . . .?
View attachment 91812


----------



## BrianT

California L33 said:


> That looks pretty sharp. If you're using it for cyclocross, how long have you used those wheel and how are they holding up? And how's the saddle?



I love the saddle -- I have the same one on my Langster and another one on my S-Works Tarmac. It's been plenty strong and sturdy on the Tricross.

I have about a thousand miles on the bike as pictured. That includes the saddle and the wheels. The wheels have been great. The Pave version of the rim lacks dimples, but is extremely strong. I have to admit I was a little apprehensive about getting these wheels for a cross bike, but I've been thrilled with the purchase and have no complaints.

I'm sure riding / racing cross on these wheels will cause more wear than standard road riding, but the fact that I haven't even had to true them yet says something ... they're certainly not flimsy wheels.


----------



## Tugboat

Upgraded the wheels on my Tarmac recently...


----------



## stumpy_steve

ahhh, the perfect match...!


----------



## Kwantani

07 sworks tarmac sl, mixed with campy chorus/veloce parts, and cannondale Si carbon BB30 crankset. Ride is awesome. BB/crank stiffer than anything I rode. Incredible climber.
Also, the frame is mislabled as Roubaix, see the chainstay on the left.


----------



## treehugger

*My 06 Allez Comp*

Got it mid-July for a great deal. 1000+ miles so far and just put on new red Michelin Pro Race 2's and will use the Mondo's on a trainer in a couple of weeks. Sorry for the crappy picture - I'll take a better one when I have more time.

Edit: More pics as promised:

<img src="http://www.bowdoin.edu/~fjaeckel/index/files/DSC02016.jpg" alt="Speed" /> <p>
<img src="http://www.bowdoin.edu/~fjaeckel/index/files/DSC02017.jpg" alt="Speed2" /><p>
<img src="http://www.bowdoin.edu/~fjaeckel/index/files/DSC02019.jpg" alt="DriveTrain" />


----------



## joyride153

*2005 s-works e and my 2 stumpjumper fsr's*

had a 2006 giant tcr advanced and I love the ride of my specialized a lot better


----------



## libertycycles

I built it last night and road 35 this morning. Feels like I only road 5!!! I only wish I did't wait until the end of the year to get it, on the otherhand I wouldn't have gotten such a good deal on it.
The SRAM decals are off now, just stuck them on to see how it would look, too NASCAR...
View attachment 104617


----------



## samuel

*tarmac*

that is nice. what stock tarmac is that?


libertycycles said:


> I built it last night and road 35 this morning. Feels like I only road 5!!! I only wish I did't wait until the end of the year to get it, on the otherhand I wouldn't have gotten such a good deal on it.
> The SRAM decals are off now, just stuck them on to see how it would look, too NASCAR...
> View attachment 104617


----------



## Normbilt

libertycycles said:


> I built it last night and road 35 this morning. Feels like I only road 5!!! I only wish I did't wait until the end of the year to get it, on the otherhand I wouldn't have gotten such a good deal on it.
> The SRAM decals are off now, just stuck them on to see how it would look, too NASCAR...


Put the SRAM Sticker on and wear this Specialized Jersey Proudly


----------



## libertycycles

samuel said:


> that is nice. what stock tarmac is that?


Thanks,
Its the 2007 Tarmac Pro frameset in Bettini colors. (It comes with the frame, fork, headset and seatpost). I built the rest with with Rival/Force group and extra parts I had. I hope to upgrade to RED shifters when I can get my hands on it. The Rival group is solid. I think the BB and crankset are the only other things I would replace by next Spring.
See my thread on the parts.
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=110180


----------



## libertycycles

Normbilt said:


> Put the SRAM Sticker on and wear this Specialized Jersey Proudly


:thumbsup: NICE!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Henry Porter

Normbilt said:


> Put the SRAM Sticker on and wear this Specialized Jersey Proudly


Where can you get this jersey?


----------



## libertycycles

2008 jersey not yet available.


----------



## Normbilt

My rendition of the New York Langster

Handbuilt wheels By Normbilt
Paul Large Flanged Hubs/Sun Venus Rims/DT DB Spokes/Dt Gold Nipples
Ritchey WCS Handlebar and Stem
Easton EC70 Seatpost
Selle Italia SLR Gel Flow Saddle Vanox Yellow
Black 105 Crankset with FSA Time Trial Ring and Dura Ace Bottom Bracket
CONTINENTAL GRAND PRIX ATTACK FORCE YELLOW TIRES

16lbs


----------



## gutfiddle

not the lightest or the flashiest but its my first "road bike" and I love it!


----------



## Hyper

Normbilt said:


> Put the SRAM Sticker on and wear this Specialized Jersey Proudly


is there somewhere you can pre order this jersey?


----------



## mobileops

*my 2008 Tarmac SL*

I love the new color....does anyone else?


----------



## California L33

mobileops said:


> I love the new color....does anyone else?


 When I was poking around the web site I didn't see any color combinations I liked, but I missed yours. That's not bad.


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR

*2008 Tricross Comp*

 :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:


----------



## Hyper

My new baby

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/zlatko/1738263617/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2165/1738263617_8ab83f7261.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="img_0391" /></a>

I still haven't gotten the Garmin Edge 305 and my Speed Play Light Action stainless pedals yet.


----------



## Danolink

*2007 Specialized Roubaix Comp Compact*

2007 Roubaix comp compact Roval Fusee' wheel's.


----------



## Ape0r

*My Tarmac Pro*


----------



## Henry Porter

Normbilt said:


> Put the SRAM Sticker on and wear this Specialized Jersey Proudly


Has anyone seen this jersey yet?


----------



## nismosr

Bro's Allez Elite


----------



## nismosr

Normbilt said:


> My rendition of the New York Langster
> 
> Handbuilt wheels By Normbilt
> Paul Large Flanged Hubs/Sun Venus Rims/DT DB Spokes/Dt Gold Nipples
> Ritchey WCS Handlebar and Stem
> Easton EC70 Seatpost
> Selle Italia SLR Gel Flow Saddle Vanox Yellow
> Black 105 Crankset with FSA Time Trial Ring and Dura Ace Bottom Bracket
> CONTINENTAL GRAND PRIX ATTACK FORCE YELLOW TIRES
> 
> 16lbs



Good job on the Langster ..


----------



## simplton

*'08 Tarmac Pro*

Here are a couple shots of my '08 Tarmac Pro. I've got the bars kinda high and seat pretty far forward right now because I'm recovering from lower back surgery. So until I start to feel a little better I'm inclined to leave them there. I don't have much to compare it to, but this thing is about the nicest riding road bike I've been on.

Edit: Oh yeah, I plan on replacing the tape with black. Going full stealth mode. Why they put white tape on this thing is beyond me.

ride on...

Scott


----------



## Henry Porter

Normbilt said:


> Put the SRAM Sticker on and wear this Specialized Jersey Proudly


Does anyone know when this will go on sale?


----------



## Normbilt

Henry Porter said:


> Does anyone know when this will go on sale?


This 2008 Jersey is not yet available. WE have the T-shirts in now. I try to find a date when we should see the jersey monday.


----------



## gutfiddle

Normbilt said:


> This 2008 Jersey is not yet available. WE have the T-shirts in now. I try to find a date when we should see the jersey monday.


I _NEED_ that jersey!


----------



## gutfiddle

simplton said:


> Here are a couple shots of my '08 Tarmac Pro. ride on...
> 
> Scott



dood that is a badass bike. drool.....


----------



## shanabit

Processing upgrade ATT


----------



## Normbilt

*Coffee Chaser*

My Coffee Chaser
My Custom 2008 Seattle Langster

It was a Balmy Zero Degrees when I took these Pictures this Morning


----------



## Tequila Joe

2006 Langster


----------



## Killroy

Normbilt said:


> My Coffee Chaser
> My Custom 2008 Seattle Langster
> 
> It was a Balmy Zero Degrees when I took these Pictures this Morning


What do you think? Have you rain tested the fenders? How do they work?


----------



## Normbilt

Killroy said:


> What do you think? Have you rain tested the fenders? How do they work?


Well the last two weeks it barely got over 20 degrees and with us now having one of the snowyest winters ever I have not been able to ride it.

My Grandmothers maiden name was Kilroy!


----------



## Killroy

Normbilt said:


> Well the last two weeks it barely got over 20 degrees and with us now having one of the snowyest winters ever I have not been able to ride it.
> 
> My Grandmothers maiden name was Kilroy!


I have been eyeballing this the Langster Seattle, the Raleigh One Way and vintage bike to convert to fixed gear. 

Fenders are required for my commuting, and I like the Seattle foax wood fenders, but I have heard that flat fenders spray more water than curved section fenders.

So you have a good cheap source for bikes.


----------



## yessl

My new team frame (2008 Tarmac Pro) freshly built up and ready to go (once the bar tape is on).


----------



## zoomtt

My first road bike. Been a mountain biker for a while. 
It is sort of a Tri-bike / road bike hybrid from the factory.The small variance in geometry does not seem to affect me since it is very comfortable even on long rides.

Transition Multi-sport size= 59.5
Changes/mods
- removed the factory profile aerobar (since I have been riding with a group) 
- replaced the seat with a specialized Alias 143mm. 
- Replaced stem from 130mm to 110mm Specialized Robaix stem
- Cateye Strada Wireless computer

It has Shimano 105s except the Sugino triple.


----------



## [email protected]

My 2007 Roubaix Frame with upgrades.


----------



## wooglin

Something you don't see every day. First generation Allez from 83 or 84. Remember American Flyers? 

I need to get a better pic.


----------



## Tweaker

wooglin said:


> .... Remember American Flyers?


Hilarious. I just found that movie and Breaking Away in a bargain bin and bought them both.


----------



## weiler.michael

2008 Tarmac Pro...Just picked up this baby a couple days ago


----------



## gutfiddle

weiler.michael said:


> 2008 Tarmac Pro...Just picked up this baby a couple days ago


i luv the "raw" paint scheme, jealous!


----------



## DaveK

*My Tarmac*

Posted on other threads but here it is along with my Allez


----------



## Dr_John

*'08 Tarmac SL*

Finally done. 15.8 lbs as is.


----------



## armadillo

My new Roubaix. Just brought it home this afternoon. Love it.


View attachment 116793


----------



## bdavis76

*2008 Tarmac SL2...HOLY COW...*

I think I posted the picture right...anyway STUPID wisconsin weather is preventing me from my first ride outside, but hey on the trainer it is awesome...drrrrr

FULL DURA
ZIPP 404's (pre-dimple)
ZIPP carbon bar (contour)
KMC Gold Chain (this is what Mr. T would run)
Specialized cranks, seatpost and saddle


----------



## MCF

*What size???*



armadillo said:


> My new Roubaix. Just brought it home this afternoon. Love it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 116793


What size??


----------



## armadillo

MCF said:


> What size??


It's a 58.


----------



## fishrising

Here is my latest acquisition:

2004 XXL (62cm) Specialized Allez Comp Double, pretty much stock and practically in mint condition:

Fork: Specialized Carbon-3
Wheels: Mavic Ksyrium Equipe 700c
Tires: Specialized Mondo Pro SL 700x23, 120TPI, Aramid Bead
Crank: Shimano Ultegra, Hallowtech Arms, 53Ax39A
Rear Dérailleur: Shimano Ultegra, Short Cage
Shifters: Shimano Ultegra STI 9 Speed, STI
Front Dérailleur: Shimano Ultegra, 31.8mm Clamp, Bottom Pull
Cassette: Shimano 9 Speed 12x25t
Pedals:	Speedplay Zero Chro-Mo
Saddle: Specialized Body Geometry Pro, Leather, Tubular Cr-Mo Rails
Seat Post: Specialized Pave, Advanced Composite, 27.2x350mm
Handlebars: Specialized Pro, Racing Drop, 31.8mm
Stem: Specialized Pro, 3D Forged Alloy, 31.8mm, 4 Position Adj
Headset: Specialized Mindset, 1 1/8" Integrated Headless, Triple Sealed Cartridge Bearings, Carbon Cone and Headset Spacers
Brakeset: Shimano Ultegra










I am 6'7", 270lbs and dropping, also an ex-college athlete (15yrs ago). I also ride:

2006 63cm Trek 2100 Triple (long haul / child trailer bike)
1996 19.5in Gary Fisher Montare (off-road / beach / child trailer bike)


----------



## alexrising

*My 2007 Roubaix Pro*

The only thing I've changed is the tires to Michelin Krylion 25mm. Didn't like all the flats I was getting with the Specialized stock tires. Plus I've got 3400 miles on this thing, so those softies would be long gone by now. The rear wheel is a 2008, the first two 2007 wheels had cracking problems. See my other post on the subject of the rear wheel. This thing could be called a comfort bike with speed.


----------



## mcgarry

*The Family*

08 Tricross Expert
06 Epic
04 Allez Comp


----------



## Tschai

Here is my 2008 Roubaix Expert Rival. Isn't it dangerous to use the bike rack on the top tube?


----------



## alexrising

Tschai said:


> Here is my 2008 Roubaix Expert Rival. Isn't it dangerous to use the bike rack on the top tube?


That's a fair question. I only apply light force to the clamp when it is on the top tube and position the bike in a state of balance where the front wheel is lower than the back (no rotational force). If I was wrenching hard on the bike I would clamp it on the seat tube or seat post. Use caution on the seat tube because you don't want the clamp jaws to mark the underside of the seat stays or top tube as you are claming or unclamping. 
BTW, sweet ride! Wish I had your wheels.


----------



## way2fast4u

Nice bikes folks.. Cant wait to get mine..

EDIT...... ive had it for a week and wasnt going to post pics but WTH ill share.. Enjoy the pics..


----------



## BrianT

*Tarmac Update*

I wanted to post an updated picture of my S-Works Tarmac. Since the last photo I've added a Specialized Barmac bar / stem and Nokon cables. The weight as pictured (with the heavy, but aero Mavic wheels) is 17.01 pounds. Not too bad ... this bike would be really light with some different wheels. That said, these wheels have been excellent and I can't think of a reason to change them.

Enjoy the new picture.


----------



## garbec

*'08 Roubaix Frameset - Build*

Took her out for her maiden voyage this morning........Very fun, fast and nice ride....


----------



## armadillo

Nice looking bike man. Right on!!


----------



## ferrarista

here is an updated pic of mine....


----------



## armadillo

Right on.....lovin' the Roubaix pics.


----------



## RioFastRacer

Here's my Tarmac SL2. 14.2 pounds total including Polar cad/speed computer. I've had it for less than two weeks. I love it. Still on a high.


----------



## Davesnhere

*My New Roubaix Expert*

OK, here it is....sold my 05 Roubaix Comp, and picked up this Expert Rival yesterday. Should go nice along side my Gerolsteiner Allez!


----------



## jd3

*Just another Roubaix*

But it's mine and it sure rides nice


----------



## MCF

*Nice....*



jd3 said:


> But it's mine and it sure rides nice


What size and where did you get the white cages?


----------



## garbec

They look like Bontrager cages....


----------



## MCF

*The only white Bontrager ones I see are side entry....*



garbec said:


> They look like Bontrager cages....


Maybe I am just not looking hard enough.


----------



## garbec

http://bontrager.com/model/04072/en

it list's all the colors at the bottom of the page....


----------



## garbec

the side mount your looking at is actually silver / aluminum.... it only looks white in the photo...


----------



## jd3

MCF said:


> What size and where did you get the white cages?


It's a 58 and the cages are Bontrager.


----------



## jhanna

Does any carbon fiber show through the paint job on the '08 Roubaix Experts? Doesn't look like it...?


----------



## Davesnhere

jhanna said:


> Does any carbon fiber show through the paint job on the '08 Roubaix Experts? Doesn't look like it...?


Nope, I Just took a look at mine, and you can't see any CF through the paint. The paint has a nice metallic sparkle added to it also.


----------



## CyclingVirtual

My Specialized is a 2007 Tarmac SL, used from Jan 07, pictures are available on my web site.


----------



## MCF

*Anyone got pics of an '08 Roubaix Pro Frame?*

The frameset is a different paint scheme than the Roubaix Pro bike. It is hard to tell from the pic on the website how dark the carbon is....if it is close to black. Not that this should matter, but I am considering what wheels would look good on the Pro Frame (considering ROL Race SL's that are black and white). Thanks!


----------



## Aeryn

*2007 Roubaix Elite*

Here is my silver beauty :smile5: 
View attachment 121903


----------



## MCF

Does anyone have a pic of a 2008 Roubaix Pro Frameset built up? Pro frameset is different than Pro bike..


----------



## Slimbrown

*2005 Speciallized E5 Team Edition w/ Carbon Stays*

Just got done putting this together. First bike after 13 years away from serious cycling. Special Thanks to those who provided insight on the S-Works Team edition frame.

Sram Force Drivetrain.
Sram Force Brifters with red Hoods.
Arione with Red Stripe (to match red hoods)
Fizik FSA Pro Chainrings 50/38. (34 had to and Sram doesn't make one larger than 36..if you can find it )
Borntrager Speedlimit (I'll admit I bought them for their unconventional looks). Light and they brake well  
FSA K-Wing and FSA OS-99 Carbon wrapped Stem. (Hoping to change these to 3T Ergonova bars and Arx stem once they are available in the US)
Time Equipe Magnesium (Old School but rock solid)
Mavic Ksyrium Elite 2008 Wheelset
Sigma BC1606L wireless computer (w/ cadence)

This should get me through the Summer. Will spend this coming winter searching for the perfect frame (for my budget anyway  ).


----------



## garbec

here you go......


----------



## garbec

there is a larger version of this pic on page 11 of the pic thread......


----------



## MCF

How do like those bar!?


----------



## iron048

My '05 Langster. The photo of it with the blue bar tape is older, so it's currently going around with black bar tape.


----------



## MCF

*That looks nice...*



garbec said:


> here you go......


I am really torn between going Pro frameset (but I have been told a 61cm Pro frame won't be available till June) or the Expert Compact. Do you think there is enough white on the Pro frameset that white cages, saddle, and bar tape would look good? I think so...


----------



## CyclingVirtual

I liked the look of the Langster, and with our club discount could have got 205 off, only problem for me was could not fit 'proper' mudguards as i wanted it for a winter bike.


----------



## iron048

That Langster's done a fair amount of miles. I originally bought it as a velodrome bike but then converted it back to a road spec and bought a free wheel for it. Just a great bike, lightweight and loads of fun to ride.


----------



## JessP

*Holdover 2007 Allez Pro*

100% Dura Ace, Upgraded/changed FSA Compact carbon bar, new tape, and Holiday Offer 50mm Veulta carbon tubies....


----------



## bradsmith

*'08 Specialized Roubaix Pro with Ultegra SL*

Just completed today, my new '08 Specialized Roubaix Pro frameset built up with full Ultegra SL (including the wheelset)! Some quick iPhone photos:

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/bradsmith/2419304767/" title="The New '08 Roubaix Pro Frameset by Brad Smith, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2165/2419304767_de6b7a1b04.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="The New '08 Roubaix Pro Frameset" /></a>
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/bradsmith/2420117846/" title="Looks a Little Agressive by Brad Smith, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3292/2420117846_8192dc7752.jpg" width="375" height="500" alt="Looks a Little Agressive" /></a>
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/bradsmith/2420118108/" title="The Saddle Needs to Go by Brad Smith, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3107/2420118108_76c8c35bcb.jpg" width="375" height="500" alt="The Saddle Needs to Go" /></a>
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/bradsmith/2420118424/" title="Crank & Speedplay Pedal by Brad Smith, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2326/2420118424_a67aaf3d43.jpg" width="375" height="500" alt="Crank & Speedplay Pedal" /></a>
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/bradsmith/2419305923/" title="Ultegra SL Wheelset by Brad Smith, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3188/2419305923_f1ea929176.jpg" width="375" height="500" alt="Ultegra SL Wheelset" /></a>

This is a replacement for my old '06 Roubaix Comp Double in Gerolsteiner Blue which was crashed last month. I'll be replacing the Team Toupe saddle with the matching white/red saddle in the next week. Can't wait to ride this baby!


----------



## MCF

*Awesome...*



bradsmith said:


> Just completed today, my new '08 Specialized Roubaix Pro frameset built up with full Ultegra SL (including the wheelset)! Some quick iPhone photos:
> 
> <a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/bradsmith/2419304767/" title="The New '08 Roubaix Pro Frameset by Brad Smith, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2165/2419304767_de6b7a1b04.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="The New '08 Roubaix Pro Frameset" /></a>
> <a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/bradsmith/2420117846/" title="Looks a Little Agressive by Brad Smith, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3292/2420117846_8192dc7752.jpg" width="375" height="500" alt="Looks a Little Agressive" /></a>
> <a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/bradsmith/2420118108/" title="The Saddle Needs to Go by Brad Smith, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3107/2420118108_76c8c35bcb.jpg" width="375" height="500" alt="The Saddle Needs to Go" /></a>
> <a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/bradsmith/2420118424/" title="Crank & Speedplay Pedal by Brad Smith, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2326/2420118424_a67aaf3d43.jpg" width="375" height="500" alt="Crank & Speedplay Pedal" /></a>
> <a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/bradsmith/2419305923/" title="Ultegra SL Wheelset by Brad Smith, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3188/2419305923_f1ea929176.jpg" width="375" height="500" alt="Ultegra SL Wheelset" /></a>
> 
> This is a replacement for my old '06 Roubaix Comp Double in Gerolsteiner Blue which was crashed last month. I'll be replacing the Team Toupe saddle with the matching white/red saddle in the next week. Can't wait to ride this baby!


What bars are those!? I like the cages and white accents!! Mine should look the same with the exception of ROL Race RL Wheels with black/red DT Swiss 240S hubs!


----------



## bradsmith

MCF said:


> What bars are those!? I like the cages and white accents!! Mine should look the same with the exception of ROL Race RL Wheels with black/red DT Swiss 240S hubs!


The bars are a leftover from my 2006 Roubaix Comp. They're the 2006 Specialized Zertz Pro handlebars wrapped in the S-logo tape with the bar phat gel inserts. Cages are the Road rib cages that Specialized makes.


----------



## MCF

*Thanks...thanks a lot!!*



bradsmith said:


> The bars are a leftover from my 2006 Roubaix Comp. They're the 2006 Specialized Zertz Pro handlebars wrapped in the S-logo tape with the bar phat gel inserts. Cages are the Road rib cages that Specialized makes.


Your photos just ended a debate I have been having....now I have to wait TWO MONTHS for a 61cm Pro frameset to be available. A 61cm Expert is sitting at my LBS right now, but after seeing that pick, my mind is made up. I guess I will be riding my Lemond a little longer....what is that saying, patience is a virture?! And who knows, maybe by June, there will be a better idea of the '09 frames that are coming out...


----------



## bradsmith

MCF said:


> Your photos just ended a debate I have been having....now I have to wait TWO MONTHS for a 61cm Pro frameset to be available. A 61cm Expert is sitting at my LBS right now, but after seeing that pick, my mind is made up. I guess I will be riding my Lemond a little longer....what is that saying, patience is a virture?! And who knows, maybe by June, there will be a better idea of the '09 frames that are coming out...


Yeah, it's an incredibly beautiful frame. Even better in person than I thought it would be.


----------



## MCF

*One question...*



bradsmith said:


> Yeah, it's an incredibly beautiful frame. Even better in person than I thought it would be.


Is it more of a black frame or carbon weave or combination of both?


----------



## bradsmith

It's definitely a carbon weave, but it's the darkest black I've seen in a frame to date. If I h ave a chance, I'll take out my digital SLR camera and take some better photos.


----------



## scooterpilot

My New 2008 Roubaix Expert Compact UL 

I thought my 2004 Roubaxi 27 Triple was nice until I rode the Expert. I've already sold the triple and I'm enjoying the Expert


----------



## nachomc

I bought an 08 Tarmac Comp last night. I'm loving this bike 










I put on 105 pedals. The bike goes well with my 07 Epic. The Epic was getting lonely while I was at work


----------



## samuel

*nice bike*

nice bike. what size?


nachomc said:


> I bought an 08 Tarmac Comp last night. I'm loving this bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put on 105 pedals. The bike goes well with my 07 Epic. The Epic was getting lonely while I was at work


----------



## rbart4506

The latest photo, the bikes taking a break...


----------



## nachomc

samuel said:


> nice bike. what size?


Thanks  It's the XL (58).


----------



## krocdoc

here's mine, loving it at 14.3 pounds as she sits. 


By krocdoc


----------



## treehugger

*New Saddle + Tape*

Put on white bar tape and toupe saddle. once i moved the saddle back a few cm's it's super comfy.


----------



## eddymerckx#1

Slimbrown said:


> Just got done putting this together. First bike after 13 years away from serious cycling. Special Thanks to those who provided insight on the S-Works Team edition frame.
> 
> Sram Force Drivetrain.
> Sram Force Brifters with red Hoods.
> Arione with Red Stripe (to match red hoods)
> Fizik FSA Pro Chainrings 50/38. (34 had to and Sram doesn't make one larger than 36..if you can find it )
> Borntrager Speedlimit (I'll admit I bought them for their unconventional looks). Light and they brake well
> FSA K-Wing and FSA OS-99 Carbon wrapped Stem. (Hoping to change these to 3T Ergonova bars and Arx stem once they are available in the US)
> Time Equipe Magnesium (Old School but rock solid)
> Mavic Ksyrium Elite 2008 Wheelset
> Sigma BC1606L wireless computer (w/ cadence)
> 
> This should get me through the Summer. Will spend this coming winter searching for the perfect frame (for my budget anyway  ).


nicest bike I seen here yet


----------



## phins42

My new Tarmac pro(61), I recently purchased the 07 frame and used componets from my Motto Grand Sprint(great starter bike)
Ultegra shifters,brakes, front and rear derailers
Dura ace cassette(12-25), pedals, and cables
Ritchey wcs carbon evolution sl bars, 120 carbon stem, protocol wheels
Thompson seat post
FSA slk 175 crankset
Specialized toupe saddle.
Great bike so far, a world of difference from the Motto.


----------



## JacksonDodge

'07 Tarmac Pro.

14.8lbs as pictured.


----------



## sholiday

*Specialized Tarmac SL2 & Transition Pro pictures*

Here are some pictures of my Specialized bikes:

Limited Edition Paolo Bettini GOLD Tarmac SL2 (1 of 2 in the World-Bettini owns the other)
Specialized Transition Pro

I changed many of the components on the GOLD Tarmac SL2 to Campagnolo Record to more closely match what Bettini rides himself. After making the changes, the bike amazingly weighs less than 12 pounds-largely due to the 1kg Real Design Carbon tubular wheelset (a complete list of all the components is in my profile).

I have not ridden the bike and will keep it as a collector's item. I know Specialized is painting a GOLD SL2 for 2009, but it will not have the custom World Champion colors throughout the entire frame.


----------



## sholiday

*Additional Tarmac SL2 GOLD pics*

Here's some additional pictures.


----------



## sholiday

*Additional Tarmac SL2 GOLD pictures*

Here's some additional pictures.


----------



## Slimbrown

SWEET BIKE! That Gold Bettini special edition SL2 *is the* definition of Bling.


----------



## gutfiddle

ZOMG i just wet myself.


----------



## Stratmosphere

If it's supposedly a collectors item you would be best served by leaving it *exactly* as it came from Specialized.


----------



## gutfiddle

Stratmosphere said:


> If it's supposedly a collectors item you would be best served by leaving it *exactly* as it came from Specialized.


+1 it's a travesty not to ride that bike especially w/ some Bettini shoes.


----------



## ScionXB

*Just a pic of my SL2*

Just a pic of my SL2 with Record 10 and Shamal Ultra's. Just had surgery on leg last month so I rode it for the 1st time yesterday for only 12 miles. So far so good.


----------



## jraneses

Just picked up my new 2009 Roubaix Elite C2. I've only had it a few hours, and it's a pretty incredible first road bike.


----------



## eddymerckx#1

damn thats a HUGE frame


----------



## MCF

Nice...but please take off reflectors and safety stickers!!


----------



## Killroy

MCF said:


> Nice...but please take off reflectors and safety stickers!!



reflectors? stickers?

NICE Rat Trap Pedals


----------



## jraneses

Killroy said:


> reflectors? stickers?
> 
> NICE Rat Trap Pedals


Thanks guys, the humor is much appreciated. 

I'll be cleaning things up this weekend, and will definitely be removing the reflectors and stickers.

Any suggestions on pedals? Being my first road bike, I wanted to get a feel for what I'd need before I start upgrading things.


----------



## PJ352

jraneses said:


> Thanks guys, the humor is much appreciated.
> 
> I'll be cleaning things up this weekend, and will definitely be removing the reflectors and stickers.
> 
> Any suggestions on pedals? Being my first road bike, I wanted to get a feel for what I'd need before I start upgrading things.


Shimano Ultegra PD-6620's and Spec road shoes work for me.
http://www.treefortbikes.com/114_333222337638__PD-6620-Ultegra-Road-Pedal.html

http://www.specialized.com/bc/SBCEqSection.jsp?sid=EquipShoesRoad
I have the Elites and like them alot. Like anything else, as you go up in price features are added, but I've found that the basic fit is similar.


----------



## daxiang28

*Some sneaks from my new 09 SL2 build*


----------



## Scott in MD

*2008 Tarmac Elite With Ultegra SL & Neuvations*

My other ride is a stumpjumper! More on this Tarmac at 
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=144553.

Good luck to all you guys and gals in TX-LA-AL Gulf of Mexico corridor this Labor Day weekend.


----------



## smartypants

Did everyone clean their chains/chainring/cassette before taking pictures? They're all so clean and shiny in the photos....

Sorry if that was a stupid question


----------



## PATH

2006 Specialized Roubaix










2007 TriCross Comp










2008 Crosstrail Expert


----------



## DrSmile

Finished mine (Tarmac SL) today... Only thing I ditched was the seatpost. Yes more red/white/black but it could have been worse, I have a red saddle and tape I could always add!


----------



## Dr_John

> Only thing I ditched was the seatpost.


Good call. After cutting, Tacx lubing, and trying everything possible, I could never get mine to stop creaking on my SL. Went the same route as you with a Ritchey WCS carbon seatpost and haven't heard a peep since.


----------



## Roubaix_2009

Nice bikes.... Really glad to see zert inserts have been around for awhile. At first i thought it was mostly marketing hype. But now that i see it's been around, i'm sure they've really improved technology.

Hopefully, i'm getting my 2009 Roubaix Expert SL X3 tomorrow...

Won't be able to post any pics for awhile cuz they shipped forked incorrectly painted. Bike is bright white, fork is different shade of white. Replacement is on it's way.

But i'm very encouraged because i purchased this bike because it's supposed to be very comfortable ( lots of compliance, new word i learned cuz of the zerts ). Well if zerts have been around for past 4,5,6 years, then they must really work...

Thanks everyone for great pics...


----------



## traumabill

Here's mine:

2008 Tarmac Pro 

61 cm
Campagnolo Chorus w/ Record shifters
Oval Concepts Bars/Stem/Seatpost
Fizik Aliante Ti Saddle
Arundel Dave-O cages
Easton EA70 Wheels 
Michelin Pro3 Tires


----------



## Roubaix_2009

Truamabill,

Really nice bike. Like red on tire treads...

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Roubaix_2009

DrSmile said:


> Finished mine (Tarmac SL) today... Only thing I ditched was the seatpost. Yes more red/white/black but it could have been worse, I have a red saddle and tape I could always add!


 
What type of bike stand is that propped against the wall...
Nice bike, looks similar to last post i saw
Thanks for sharing


----------



## DrSmile

They sell that stand at any Target. It holds 2 bikes and used to cost $50, now it's $60. You can have it leaning against the wall or you can anchor it.


----------



## Roubaix_2009

thanks....


----------



## nachomc

I have an updated pic. Added some Easton EA90 SL wheels and new cages:


----------



## pdainsworth

nachomc said:


> I have an updated pic. Added some Easton EA90 SL wheels and new cages:


Sharp looking bike. I am receiving my Tarmac SL tomorrow, and had a question or two for you about yours. Is that the stock stem? Did you just flip it to get a higher position? I am coming from a Giant OCR 2 Composite (think Giant's version of a Roubaix) and am mildly concerned about saddle to bar drop.

Thanks. Enjoy the bike.

Paul


----------



## nachomc

pdainsworth said:


> Sharp looking bike. I am receiving my Tarmac SL tomorrow, and had a question or two for you about yours. Is that the stock stem? Did you just flip it to get a higher position? I am coming from a Giant OCR 2 Composite (think Giant's version of a Roubaix) and am mildly concerned about saddle to bar drop.
> 
> Thanks. Enjoy the bike.
> 
> Paul


Actually that's the way my bike came. Since that picture, I've flipped it so it's lower and it's more comfortable for me, but you should able to do the reverse provided the steer tube isn't cut too far.


----------



## pdainsworth

nachomc said:


> Actually that's the way my bike came. Since that picture, I've flipped it so it's lower and it's more comfortable for me, but you should able to do the reverse provided the steer tube isn't cut too far.


It definitely won't be. Luckily enough, I get to do the build myself.


----------



## Normbilt

*Finally Done With Pictures*

2008 Tarmac Comp...Got it for the color
Took all 105 parts off.
Replaced with SRAM Force 
Red Cassette and Bottom Bracket
Took off the Dark Ano Chainrings and replaced them 
with Canadian Made Race Face Chain Rings 
Toupe Team Saddle 
Conti Attack Force Tire set
Ritchey WCS Stem and WCS Classic Bars


----------



## calebherndon

*Will be changing the seat and the stem...otherwise a done deal!*

tried to post pic but all I could do is post to new thread...any advice?


----------



## The Squeaky Wheel

2009 Tarmac SL2 Carbon/Silver 54cm

<img src="https://lh5.ggpht.com/jwldoc/SNbv5KJua4I/AAAAAAAAAG0/hFw6CFKYito/s800/IMG_3437.JPG" />

<img src="https://lh4.ggpht.com/jwldoc/SNbv6yNCuwI/AAAAAAAAAHk/Zmh7bnQZSbc/s800/IMG_3442.JPG" />

<img src="https://lh6.ggpht.com/jwldoc/SNbv7p_p2UI/AAAAAAAAAHE/Nscye3VeuCQ/s800/IMG_3444.JPG" />


----------



## fl8216

*My Specialized Sl2*

Been an RB member for some time. A Specialized Tarmac Comp is what I have been riding for 3 years, great bike and love the ride. Looking to build a high-end and "lite" bike, I choose the Specialized SL2. this is the build list. 

FRAME 08" SL2 (54) SPECIALIZED 998 
FORK SPECIALIZED 330 
HEADSET SPECIALIZED 73 
STEM SYNTACE F119 (100) 148 
HANDLEBAR SYNTACE RACELITE2 (44) 199 
BAR TAPE SPECIALIZED 50 
BRAKES ZERO 196 
SEATPOST SPECIALIZED (UNCUT) 200 
SEATPOST CLAMP SPECIALIZED w/FRAME 0 
SADDLE FIZIK (ARIONE) 249 
LEVERS SRAM (FORCE) 306 
FRONT DERAILLEUR SRAM (FORCE) 88 
REAR DERAILLEUR SRAM (FORCE) 176 
BOTTOM BRACKET SHIMANO 100 
CRANK SET FSA/R700 776 
CHAIN SRAM (RED) 240 
CASSETTES SRAM (RED) 155 
WHEELS w/SKEWERS TOPOLINO (C19) 1360 
TIRES w/TUBES 600 
CABLES JAGWIRE 180 

TOTAL 6424 / 14.2 lb


----------



## pdainsworth

*My new baby*

Tarmac Pro SL SRAM. Stock, except for the tires, which I changed to All Conditions, as the Mondos don't handle the chipseal up here in Western Washington very well. Came in at 15.9 ppounds with Keo Carbons in a size XL. Can't wait to ride it some more!


----------



## moreyp

07 Tarmac Pro new to me this week. I wouldn't have said it was my dream bike, but after a couple of 30+ mile rides, it is now!


----------



## JeremyP

This is my 07 Tarmac Comp. approx 15.8lbs.


----------



## Tzvia

My first Specialized, a Ruby Elite (I'm a barely 5'2" woman). The stock wheels sucked, so I mounted the beater wheels from my last bike (Mavic SUP UB rims, Dura Ace hubs), my old Dura Ace brakes and rear derailer, new Speedplay X1Ti's and Vredestein tri comp tires. Put on my favorite tape, (DEDA) and dumped that horrible Jet saddle for the Sella San Marco Aspide Glamor, and I am happy till I can scrap up some more $ for another wheelset.










Tzvia


----------



## JacksonDodge

'09 Tarmac SL2.

Leaning toward Red with my 404s. Might change if I can get a good deal on a new Record group.


----------



## The Squeaky Wheel

Beauty. I l dig the gold on black. Very Steelers


----------



## Mpower077

*Allez Comp*


----------



## jonesy243

JeremyP said:


> This is my 07 Tarmac Comp. approx 15.8lbs.



nice, that just looks fast


----------



## Roubaix_2009

Allez looks nice.

What type of stand is that on rear...


----------



## JacksonDodge

All done.

'09 SL2 in Gold. 14.5 pounds.


----------



## Reventon

That's an awesome looking bike. I'm hoping my frames comes in this week.


----------



## shanabit

JacksonDodge said:


> All done.
> 
> '09 SL2 in Gold. 14.5 pounds.



Where did you get the 09 GOLD SL2 Frame? Im not seeing it on the specialized site

Sweet looking BTW:thumbsup:


----------



## JacksonDodge

shanabit said:


> Where did you get the 09 GOLD SL2 Frame? Im not seeing it on the specialized site
> 
> Sweet looking BTW:thumbsup:




It's up on the dealer site. Not sure why it's not showing up on the consumer site.


----------



## Mpower077

Roubaix_2009 said:


> Allez looks nice.
> 
> What type of stand is that on rear...



Thanks,

Its a $20 stand by 'Spin Doctor' from performance bike shop.


----------



## Solopc

Here is my new ride. Not as nice as some of the bikes in here, but it will do for a first bike. Amazing how quickly one develops an inexplainable lust over these bikes after a few rides.


----------



## Killroy

I have been contemplating the aerodynamics of this bike and I think that its shape is more about selling bikes that being 100% functional, a trend of specialized and other carbon fiber bikes these days.


----------



## Solopc

Functional or not, that is one sweet looking TT-bike. If I had the cash, I would pick-up something like that too.


----------



## ghostrider_13

*My SL*

New Arrival

View attachment 144304


View attachment 144305


----------



## coopers

Ok, so here it is, I just finished the build and took the first ride. 





































specs:

2009 Specialized Roubaix Pro Frame 52 cm
Ultegra SL Kit
Mavic Ksyrium SL Wheelset
S-Works Graphite Composite Handlebar 42cm
S-Works Graphite Composite Stem 110 mm
Speedplay Light Action Stainless Pedals - White
Selle Italia Flite Gel Flow Saddle


----------



## nicks2192

that bike looks hot now loose the valve caps


----------



## nis240sxt

Coopers, beautiful bike. How much does she weigh and ride?


----------



## drecastro

*tarmac sl2 2009 frameset*

i know this is a bad picture, only 250 miles on it, still dialing the set up.


----------



## pedalstomper78

*06 Allez Elite*

I bought the bike right at the end of '05. I've liked it so far, but it's looking like time for an upgrade fairly soon I think. We'll have to see how the finances look. 
View attachment 146275


----------



## drecastro

Some minor upgrades, tape and tires.


----------



## superflychief

Here's my 05 Roubaix Elite

Easton EA70 Wheels
FSA OS115 Stem
FSA K-Wing Bar,
Time Ulteam Saddle (rebadged Selle Italia SLR Kit Carbonia Flow)


----------



## TeamCaffettiera

*Roubaix Comp 08*

Full Campy Chorus, Vento 08 wheels, FSA stem and handlebars. I´m counting on an early Spring in Scandinavia


----------



## Killroy

I wish the white bar tape fad would fade. I bought a Madone with white bar tape. Three rides later, gray.


----------



## Battlestar Galactica

drecastro said:


> Some minor upgrades, tape and tires.


I like the new white bar tape. Prefer the white hoods to match.


----------



## hrstrat57

superflychief said:


> Here's my 05 Roubaix Elite
> 
> Easton EA70 Wheels
> FSA OS115 Stem
> FSA K-Wing Bar,
> Time Ulteam Saddle (rebadged Selle Italia SLR Kit Carbonia Flow)


I have the exact same bike. Bought it this summer as new leftover. 

Care to comment on the EA 70's? I am planning the same upgrade as well, would love to hear your impressions. The Alex wheels are not the best.


----------



## Sacke

*Specialized Tarmac SL2*

I borrowed this puppy while waiting for my De Rosa King 3 to be built.


----------



## BrianT

*My New S-Works Tarmac SL2*

Introducing my new black beauty - a 2009 Specialized S-Works Tarmac SL2. I recently had this bike built up by the guys at my LBS and have had a chance to put some good miles on it. I absolutely love it!

The bike weighs 13.27 pounds as pictured. That weight includes the clincher wheels and tires, the computer and all hardware, the pedals, and the cages. Here is a complete build list:


Frame: 2009 Specialized S-Works Tarmac SL2, Raw (56cm)
Fork: 2009 Specialized S-Works SL2 All Carbon
Front Rim: Edge 38mm Carbon Clincher (18 Hole)
Front Hub: Alchemy (18 Hole, With Ceramic Bearings)
Rear Rim: Edge 38mm Carbon Clincher (24 Hole)
Rear Hub: DT Swiss 190s (24 Hole, With Ceramic Bearings, And Cassette Body For Shimano 8/9/10 & SRAM)
Spokes: Sapim CX-Ray (Black)
Nipples: Internal (Silver)
Rim Tape: Velocity VeloPlugs
Skewers: KCNC Quick Release Skewers (Black)
Cranks: Zipp VumaQuad (172.5mm)
Chain Rings: Zipp VumaQuad (53 x 39)
Bottom Bracket: Zipp VumaQuad (English; Ceramic Bearings)
Pedals: Speedplay Zero Titanium (Gray; With Ceramic Bearings, BTP Aluminum Plates, And BTP Titanium Bolts)
Tires: Schwalbe Ultremo
Tubes: Continental Supersonic Tubes (60mm Valve)
Front Derailleur: Shimano Dura Ace 10 Speed (Brake-On Double, With Titanium Bolts)
Rear Derailleur: Shimano Dura Ace 10 Speed (Double, With FSA Ceramic Pullies, Carbon Front & Rear Cages, And Titanium Bolts)
Cassette: SRAM Red Hollow-Tech (11-26)
Chain: SRAM PC-1099-R
Brakes: 2006 Zero Gravity Titanium With Swiss Stop Yellow King Pads
Brake Lever / Shifters: Shimano Dura Ace 10 Speed (STI - Double), With Carbon Clamps And Far & Near White Hoods
Handlebar: Specialized Barmac Wedge (42cm, Shallow Drop)
Stem: Specialized Barmac Wedge (120mm Stem)
Bar Tape: Specialized S-Wrap (White) With Bar Phat
Headset: S-Works Campy Style Integrated Threadless With Ceramic Bearings And Carbon Spacer
Seatpost: OMNI Racer Lightweight Carbon (27.2mm x 320mm)
Seatpost Collar: Specialized S-Works CNC Alloy (32.6mm)
Saddle: AX-Lightness Endurance
Brake Cables: Nokon Brake Cables & Housing (Black)
Derailleur Cables: Nokon Shifter Cables & Housing (Black)
Bottle Cages: Tune Wassertrager (2, Black, With Titanium Bolts)
Computer: Specialized Wireless Speed Zone Pro (With Altimeter) With Tune Pulsar Magnet



The bike is stiff and responsive -- it just feels right. It climbs amazingly well and I feel very confident on the descents. Plus I love the way it looks.

I'm sure some of the intial questions will have to do with why I selected certain parts. For the record, I had the drive train on another bike (2006 Specialized S-Works Tarmac) and switched it over. I know I could save a little weight going to SRAM Red and will do just that when it comes time to replace these parts. I could also save some weight with an uber light stem and bars. Again, that is true, but in addition to the cost that I would incur, I would certainly lose some stiffness. The Barmac is incredibly stiff and it feels just right in my hands. Lastly, I really like the convenience of clinchers over tubulars. I have my eye on some Lew Tubular wheels (or maybe even some Edge tubular wheels) for races. I know they would drop the weight by another pound or even pound and a half if I get exotic, but I'm not sold on their convenience for everyday riding. Nonetheless, if I made these changes, I could get the bike down nearly two more pounds, putting it right around 11.25 pounds. Who knows ... maybe I'll keep playing with things ... this is an addiction after all.  I promise I'll post updates if (when) I do make any changes.

Without further ado, here are the photos. Enjoy!

Brian


----------



## azracer

nice bikes


----------



## footballcat

why do people care about weight?


----------



## Blade-Runner

footballcat said:


> why do people care about weight?


Power to weight ratio


----------



## clynch

*A couple Spec's*

The Tarmac is new and yet to be broken in. It's my first venture into the carbon realm after many miles/years on a variety of E5's.
The Allez Comp started as a low cost rain bike, but the feel of steel turned it into a mainstay for many sunny rides as well.


----------



## Killroy

footballcat said:


> why do people care about weight?












"It's science."



Newbie.


----------



## simplyhankk

Killroy said:


> I have been contemplating the aerodynamics of this bike and I think that its shape is more about selling bikes that being 100% functional, a trend of specialized and other carbon fiber bikes these days.




radical looking...just like LOOK's tt bike. guess Tom Boonen has to like it


----------



## andresmuro

The allez frame I bought on ebay. It was described as used but it was
actually new, minus a few chips from handling.
Its a 90 taiwanese frame with 130 mm spacing. What I like the most is
the lugs, particularly the seatstays.

http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157611598456438/show/

Since I am posting pics, here are some photos of my artwork. The first
several ones are of cycling:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157611453345957/show/


----------



## jimzman

Traded in MTB and turn to Newbe Roadie in Sept.08 
2008 Tarmsc Expert Rival blue/white


----------



## California L33

jimzman said:


> Traded in MTB and turn to Newbe Roadie in Sept.08
> 2008 Tarmsc Expert Rival blue/white


Cool bike. When I had those bottle cages they had a tendency to launch bottles with good bumps. That was a couple of years ago, so maybe they've improved the design.


----------



## jimzman

Thanks: the bike is Great ; the rider need to get better to catch up with the bike. I use the newest Camelbak bottles and they fit really good . No problem with ufo --fiying bottles as of now. Keep on Spinning:thumbsup: 
Jim


----------



## nis240sxt

Just wanted to share my built up Roubaix Expert. Bought full bike and parted it out, then built up with my existing parts. Love it!!


----------



## ukwill

My new beast, Specialized Tarmac Elite 09  

<a href="https://img155.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc01232hz8.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://img155.imageshack.us/img155/9796/dsc01232hz8.th.jpg" border="0" alt="Free Image Hosting at www.ImageShack.us" /></a><br /><br /><a href="https://img604.imageshack.us/content.php?page=blogpost&files=img155/9796/dsc01232hz8.jpg" title="QuickPost"><img src="https://imageshack.us/img/butansn.png" alt="QuickPost" border="0"></a> Quickpost this image to Myspace, Digg, Facebook, and others!


----------



## alpha_bravo

*My First Road Bike*

Here's my first road bike. I've just had it two weeks and have been really happy and riding consistently. The old school pedals should be gone next week with some Shimano clipless ultegras coming in!

I'm really in awe of some of the other bikes in this thread. I figured I'd be happy with this one for a while, but I've already got my eye on some upgrades. . . or new bikes.


----------



## PJ352

Congrats on the new ride! Yeah, everybody upgrades at some point, but your Allez holds its own, so put some miles on it and enjoy it. There's always a 'better' bike out there, but truth is, the best bike is the one that's right for you - and yours is _very_ cool! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dr_John

Continuing along the lines of what PJ is saying, the Allez is a fine bike, especially for a beginner. Many of us started on a Allez, and I certainly don't regret buying mine. Even though I have a Roubaix Pro and S-Works Tarmac, I'm now putting more weekly miles on my humble '05 Allez Sport than the others since I'm using it for my 40-mile round-trip commute. My only complaint about it is the terribly cheap headset that's for the most part shot. Other than that, it's been great.


----------



## clynch

nis240--
Sweet ride. What size is your Roubaix?

Thx


----------



## nis240sxt

clynch said:


> nis240--
> Sweet ride. What size is your Roubaix?
> 
> Thx


It's a 52CM but fits more like a 54CM. For some reason, these newer tarmac/roubaix frames run bigger. Thanks !


----------



## ninjaslim

There are some great looking specialized on here 

Here's my winter fun machine, fresh from the sticker shop ho ho ho

I've a few more tweaks to make, reflectors to dump, steerer to cut etc. but it's mighty fun for training


----------



## jamesbrowm

*scenery*

Hi gang, heres my 08 tarmac.


----------



## Canecreekfreak

New to me left-over '07 Roubaix. Stock except for wheels, saddle and tires (training tires).


----------



## tonytourist

My 09 Tarmac SL Pro - SRAM (56), definitely a nice Christmas present 
Purchased from Cynergy Cycles in Santa Monica, great store. I still need to take that reflector off. Only thing I have done is put on 2 Bontrager Race X Lite cages and a saddle bag, trying to figure out what to do for a computer.








I also have an 08 Stumpjumper Elite, and my Dad rolls an 07(I think) Tarmac SL.








We're Specialized fans I guess, haha.


----------



## crowski31

Here is my 09 Roubaix Pro frame built up with DA and with some DT Swiss wheels. I had a 2008Tarmac Pro before and this is a much stiffer ride especially in the front end.


----------



## mikagsd

I think that is the best looking Allez I have ever seen. Fantastic.


----------



## sdirep

09 Tarmac. First road bike and loving it.


----------



## nis240sxt

sdirep, that's a beautiful bike. It really shows off the carbon weave unlike the picture on the website. Have you had a chance to weigh it and how does she ride? :thumbsup:


----------



## sdirep

well since its my first road bike..i dont know too much how it should feel but when i ride it..it feels stiff and light to me. If im not mistaken it was give/take 18 lbs or so. is that pretty heavy or light? ive been seeing bikes on here in the 15 16 range which is impressive. can anyone recommend light good handlebars and wheels just for future purchases. i want to try and make this bike lighter. thanks


----------



## simplyhankk

there's room for improvement for 18lb...but it's decent. unless if you want to be weight weenie or racing etc., 18lb is definitely acceptable range. if you really want to upgrade for lighter components, you can probably start with wheels (you can probably shave 200g-400g depending what type you get), crankset (shave another 100g) stem, seatpost, cassette, even the handle bar..there are plenty of options. That's a stellar bike for a first bike...I'd probably ride the heck out of what you have right now, get the feel of your bike, then think about upgrading since upgrades usually don't make THAT much of a difference in riding (more for the look than anything else)...and..that plastic ring behind the cassette..uhh...will also rid some weight for you as well as...well, it should be there. haha.


----------



## Normbilt

ninjaslim said:


> There are some great looking specialized on here
> 
> Here's my winter fun machine, fresh from the sticker shop ho ho ho
> 
> I've a few more tweaks to make, reflectors to dump, steerer to cut etc. but it's mighty fun for training


Very Nice


----------



## Normbilt

I just Built New Wheels for My 04 *S-WORKS*




























See all my Specialized @ https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157603826579359/


----------



## Tzvia

*Crash replacement...*

Oh well, at least I got the frame model up  . Excuse the crappy pix, I just grabbed a quick shot after it's maiden voyage.









Yea, I'm a 5' 1.5" woman hence the small frame. It's a Ruby Expert 44cm with my parts (had an Elite before). After a few rides, I will get the stem height set and the excess cut. Eventually I will get the crankset replaced with something better (can't make up my mind, maybe Ultregra SL (have SL shifters, Dura-Ace brakes and derailleurs).

Tzvia


----------



## jabura

My recently upgraded Tarmac Pro 2008.

Took everything out and put Dura-Ace 7900 everywhere. Fulcrum racing zeros are simply awesome.


----------



## capnron5177

*Specialized Roubaix 2009 Elite w/Ultegra*

Just want to show off my new ride.. 2009 Roubaix w/ all Ultegra components. To explain to non-cycling friends, the ride differences of my previous aluminum Allez is like a Honda Civic coupe, and the Roubaix is like the BMW 5 series. 

I changed the stem to a 90mm and it made the handling a little more responsive, yet the stable rake feel of the Roubaix is still there, I think this is the best handling bike I've ever tested.

Hope you enjoy the pics!


----------



## cartmaniac

*2008 Tarmac Pro*

2008 Tarmac Pro, 58 cm
Spec. integrated BB30 crank
SRAM Red
Shimano WH-7850-SL wheels
The pictures are from last June. Love it!
I have since changed to Hutchinson Fusion 2 Tubeless tires. Love those too!


----------



## Jerry Zawadovski

*Tarmac SL2 2009*

Frame: 09 Tarmac S-Works SL2 56cm
Wheels: Campagnolo Neutron Ultra Carbon
Tires: Schwalbe Ultremo R 
Crankset: Campagnolo Super Record 53/39
Pedals: TIME RXS UL Team titan
Handelbars: Easton EC90SLX3 42cm
Saddle: Specialized Toupe Team Ti 130
Seatpost: Specialized S-Works
Shifters: Campagnolo Super Record 11s.
Rear Derailleur: Campagnolo Super Record 11s.
Front Derailleur: Campagnolo Super Record 11s.
Brakes: Campagnolo Super Record 11s.
Casette: Campagnolo Super Record 11s. sprockets 11-25
14,88 lbs./ 6,75kg


----------



## hrstrat57

*2005 Roubaix Elite*

2005 Roubaix Elite

- - - - - - - - - -

-9 speed Ultegra rear der, Ultegra shifters, 105 cassette, front der
and brakes
-Easton Circuit wheels, Roubaix Pro 23/25 tires 
- - -
Bought new at LBS last summer, leftover....


----------



## DS1239622

*2007 Roubaix Expert Triple*

Great bikes guys!

Here is a pic of my 2007 Roubaix Expert Triple. Upgraded after 4000 miles with a Dura-Ace triple crank (couldn't pass up the deal I found on Ebay on the 7803), Enduro red anodized ceramic bottom bracket, Dura Ace chain, Ultegra 12-25 cassette, red Michelin Krylion Carbon tires, and a Selle SMP Strike Glider saddle. Cateye Strada cyclocomputer and Ultegra 6600 pedals.


----------



## DS1239622

*Couple more...*

Heres a few more...


----------



## bmax119

*New 09 Tarmac Pro SL*

Just got my new baby to replace my Cervelo R3. Nothing too special, here's the build...

49 cm Tarmac Pro SL frameset
Complete SRAM Force build
Easton Ascent II wheels
Michelin Pro Race 2 wheels
FSA OS 99 stem 90mm
FSA carbon shallow drop bar
Specialized Toupe saddle
Zero chromoly pedals
Specialized cages
Mavic computer


----------



## ksanbon

bmax119 said:


> Just got my new baby to replace my Cervelo R3.


Congratulations! Nice buiId - you have a great looking bike. :thumbsup: 

If you get a chance, I would love it if you would post your impressions about the differences between the Tarmac & R3. 
(If you decide to do it, I'm not sure if it would be better to start a new thread or do it here)


----------



## ALF

Here is my bike build. 
09 Tarmac Pro SL frameset
Full Ultegera (from old bike)
Easton EC70 bars
Easton EA90 stem
Mavic Ksyrium's SL SSC
Conti Grand Prix 4000 S (love these)

























and the finish product!








HA! i don't have a finish picture that is worthy to post. (camera phone)


----------



## jack.campbell

What are your impressions of the BB, does it rotate easier than standard Dura-Ace? I have seen these red BB's on a few pro-tour bikes and wondered who made them.

Nice upgrades and beautiful bikes guys, I just sold my Tarmac but here it is, '09 Tarmac Expert:


----------



## DS1239622

> What are your impressions of the BB, does it rotate easier than standard Dura-Ace? I have seen these red BB's on a few pro-tour bikes and wondered who made them.


I didn't have a Dura Ace bottom bracket on the bike before to compare it with however it certainly rotates more freely than the FSA bottom bracket that was on it previously. Though some will tell you that is due to lower drag bearing deals rather than the ceramic bearings. That is a whole other can of worms. I got it mainly for the shiny red finish and the promise of increased longevity due to larger diameter bearings. 

You can find more info on it here:

http://www.enduroforkseals.com/id136.html


----------



## jhamlin38

*pro sl2*

<a href="https://s200.photobucket.com/albums/aa207/jhamlin38/?action=view&current=tarmac-1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i200.photobucket.com/albums/aa207/jhamlin38/tarmac-1.jpg" border="0" alt="tarmac sl2"></a>

pretty bad picture...
great bike, awesome wheels, the perfect bar. LOVE, LOVE, LOVE alligator I-Links. Braking is even BETTER! also now has white hudz...


----------



## GoLevi

*2009 Roubaix Comp*

Thought a lot about the Roubaix Expert, but then I decided I could do justice to the Comp with the 105 spec, but that I was outclassing myself with the Ultegra. (plus just maybe I'll get to upgrade sooner...)

Here she is with cages, a bag, and Speedplay Zeros...


----------



## NealH

SL2 in 58. 15.25 lbs as shown. Just picked it up last weekend. Nice bike.


----------



## Vicke

*Tarmac Team SL2 WC White*

My dream machine

S-Works Tarmac SL2 Team, WC White, size 58


----------



## n3zos

Hello my first post and ....

Specialized tarmac expert 09 58cm
Full Ultegra
ITM visia stem
BBB Inca handlebar
Fizik arione wing flex
Shimano WH-R600 





my next step is a crankset and wheels
sorry for the bad foto


----------



## notwist




----------



## darkest_fugue

hey notwist, your the first person ive seen on this whole forum with the new redesigned allez, how do you like it, i was going to go for it myself but decided on the roubaix elite, part of me is still thinking i should have gone for the allez, possibly a better deal in the long run


----------



## hrstrat57

GoLevi said:


> Thought a lot about the Roubaix Expert, but then I decided I could do justice to the Comp with the 105 spec, but that I was outclassing myself with the Ultegra. (plus just maybe I'll get to upgrade sooner...)
> 
> Here she is with cages, a bag, and Speedplay Zeros...


Nice bike, I almost went for the 08 comp last year until I found the leftover 2005 elite.


----------



## livin4lax09

maybe I'll convince someone to buy me a toupe...


----------



## iamgonnacatchyou

*My New Saxo Bank Roubaix Pro!*

The guy who hit me with his car was nice enough to instruct his car insurance carrier to buy me a new bike. This is the replacement of my '05 Roubaix. I love how the carbon weave peaks through in a subtle way.:thumbsup:


----------



## DS1239622

Gorgeous Roubaix! First Ive seen in the Saxo Bank. I like!


----------



## Sacke

My current steed.


----------



## iamgonnacatchyou

*put the ProRace 3s on*

A better picture


----------



## iamgonnacatchyou

Very nice ride Sake. I dig the matte black colour.


----------



## tonytourist

Sacke said:


> My current steed.


:8: :arf: Awesome! I like the Roubaix in the Saxobank colors too. Too many nice rides!


----------



## tihsepa

Thats a nice bike there. 
Nice here is my tried and true Allez Elite. Its what I have and I still like it alot. Even after 10K


----------



## Catapult

guess it's my turn to finally post mine up...wheels aren't quite as sexy but they are light and functional (DT Swiss 1450s)


----------



## Kid

First road bike. '09 Roubaix Elite Triple which we got 3 days ago along with a Dolce Triple for my wife, and a HOtrock 16 for our 3yo daughter.


----------



## JPJR

Just got my 09 Allez triple last month. I've since removed all the reflectors, got some Look Keo Classics, Sidi 5.5's, and Michelin Pro Race 3's from PBK. Oh I added a cateye computer as well.










Will post updated pics when I fly back into Norcal.


----------



## Blade-Runner

New photo. Removed some decals from the wheels to clean up the look.


----------



## tom_h

*'09 S-Works Tarmac SL2*

First ride was earlier today (4/24/2009).
I purchased the frameset and saddle at LBS, but virtually all other components were purchased from UK merchants (Wiggle, Ribble, ProBikeKit, ShinyBikes).

*SPECS:*
Frameset: 2009 Specialized S-Works Tarmac SL2, 56cm, White w/ Gold Stripe.
Groupset: Campagnolo Chorus 11-speed w/ Record brake calipers.
Chainwheels & Crank: Compact 50-34 teeth, 172.5mm arms.
Cassette: 12-27 (12,13,14,15,16,17,19,21,23,25,27).
Wheelset: Campy Shamal Ultra clincher, Ti color.
Wheel skewers: KCNC Road Ti, black.
Tires/Tubes: Michelin Pro3Race (700-23) & A1 Ultralight tubes.
Handlebars: 3T Ergosum Team carbon, 42cm.
Stem: 3T Arx Team alloy, 100mm, 6º down.
Bar tape: Fizik Microtex, White
Saddle: Specialized Toupe Team 143mm, White/Black.
Pedals: Look Keo Carbon Titanium.
Seat Post: Specialized S-Works carbon (included w/ frameset).
Fork: Specialized all-carbon (included w/ frameset).
Headset: Cane Creek (included w/ frameset), 1-1/8" top bearing and 1-1/2" lower bearing.
Headset spacers as shown: 20mm cone + 10mm spacer under stem; 10mm spacer above stem.
Bottle cages: Performance Bike, Forte Theta carbon.

*WEIGHT:*
I weighed all components during assembly, but I haven't weighed the completed bike yet. I am predicting 15.3 lbs, 6.94 kg.
.


----------



## Gevorg

*2007 Tarmac Expert in action*

I like pictures of the bike when it is moving


----------



## nramsey

*09 Roubaix triple*

My first post on this forum. Just got my first road bike yesterday, an '09 Roubaix triple, and LOVE it! Been riding a 30lb mountain bike with 1.5" commuter tires and compared to the Roubaix it feels like it must have been dragging a brake or something! It wasn't, but the Roubaix just flys, the ride is even smoother!


----------



## treehugger

*White Gold Tarmac SL2*

My dream bike!


----------



## tom_h

treehugger said:


> My dream bike!


I applaud your taste in frameset color  :wink5: 
(reference my post # 431, above).


----------



## Norb

*My new ride*

Here is a picture of my new road ride that I picked up last night. I was able to find a leftover 2008 Tarmac Elite at a local shop. I can't wait for the rain to stop. Mavic Aksiums will be put on this weekend.


----------



## JPJR

Here's a new picture of my Allez triple with new Mavic Aksiums I got last night.

There was a major difference between the Aksiums and the stock S500 wheels. The S500's always felt like they had bricks attached to them.


----------



## Norb

*Another pic with new Mavic Aksiums*

Here is another pic of my Tarmac with Mavic Aksiums and a Sigma computer installed.


----------



## Nicklaus

Here is my Roubaix (Elite frame) 2009,

Elite stands for the frame only, because most components installed are an upgrade compare to the Elite stock model. This version fits somewhere between the Comp and the Expert. It is a warranty replacement for my former Roubaix Expert 2007. Derailleurs all Ultegra, brakes and levers 105, FSA SL-K triple with a 52 big chain ring, Pave SL seat post, carbon headset spacers, pro-set stem,Michelin Pro3 tires...and dependable but heavy Aksium Race wheels (these are the next thing to upgrade.


----------



## Nicklaus

Can anybody can explain how to attach a picture ? The only thing I achieved is to add the IMG text related to the picture location (see previous post).


----------



## PJ352

Nicklaus said:


> Can anybody can explain how to attach a picture ? The only thing I achieved is to add the IMG text related to the picture location (see previous post).


http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=69423


----------



## tonytourist

From my bike ride this weekend, met up with a guy I know and got in a solid ride.


----------



## mjdwyer23

Fresh out of the box!


----------



## tom_h

mjdwyer23 said:


> Fresh out of the box!


Nice looking paint scheme :thumbsup: 
Is this a non-USA model?


----------



## ksanbon

From the look of the rear triangle it doesn't appear to be an SL2 - may be an older model?


----------



## mjdwyer23

07 SL, Gerolsteiner paint.


----------



## ksanbon

mjdwyer23 said:


> 07 SL, Gerolsteiner paint.


mjdwyer23,

I want to apologize for not congratulating you on your new ride - I posted too late last night. :blush2: 

Anyway, CONGRATULATIONS! I'm a Gerolsteiner colors fan so I approve wholeheartedly. May you enjoy many miles on it.


----------



## mjdwyer23

heh, no problem! I have the matching white/blue Toupe as well, just gotta find time to enjoy it!


----------



## badge118

*2009 Roubaix Pro SL*

My new "mistress"


----------



## Nicklaus

looks like you got the frame alone and built it with your personnal parts. Which size is it ? Which stem it is ?


----------



## badge118

Nicklaus said:


> looks like you got the frame alone and built it with your personnal parts. Which size is it ? Which stem it is ?


Yeah the shop was great and gave me a Pro SL module (which Specialized doesn't officially sell) for the price of the Pro frame set. Its a 56cm and the stem is a 120mm Deda Newton and an ITM bar. The rest of the kit is Campy Chorus ergo levers and RD with centaur brakes and Compact FD.

The 120mm stemm gives me about 1.5 cm xtra reach than on the bike it replaces (old ride had a 55cm TT) but it seems to do well for me. I do have a 110mm Deda on order. I'm going to wait until I have more miles before I decide to swap or not.

I am currently hunting for a wheel set to replace the AC's. I love the wheels BUT I really never noticed one thing on my prior bikes (Colnago Master Light, Merlin Proteus and Kuota Kharma). This bike is so solid on fast winding or rough decents, the front wheel is a little whippy. This wasn't as much a problem on the other bikes because while they weren't overly flexy by any means, they weren't as stiff in the front end either. With how comfy the bike is I am going to go with a stiffer wheel set and really bang those decents. Bouncing between a few in my mind atm. I'll update the photo when I get them.


----------



## Normbilt

My Sunday Rocket
Faster than Carbon. Lighter than Carbon. Half the Price than carbon.

My Sunday 5/17/09 ride was 41 miles with a 20.6 Average Riding Solo


----------



## Nicklaus

Is it just me or everybody in this thread is rich !!! Tarmac SL2 with carbon tubular wheels all around the place...man 6000 $ to 8000$ set up ! 

Yeah, ok...I'm jealous !


----------



## badge118

Nicklaus said:


> Is it just me or everybody in this thread is rich !!! Tarmac SL2 with carbon tubular wheels all around the place...man 6000 $ to 8000$ set up !
> 
> Yeah, ok...I'm jealous !


LOL I was thinking the same thing. With me it came down to two things. Getting a module (which really doesn't exist) for the frame set price and having an entire grouppo to transfer over to another bike, So what would realistically be a 5 grand bike MSRP cost me 1850.00


----------



## DMFT

Normbilt said:


> My Sunday Rocket
> Faster than Carbon. Lighter than Carbon. Half the Price than carbon.
> 
> My Sunday 5/17/09 ride was 41 miles with a 20.6 Average Riding Solo



- So Norm, how many climbing footies were in that 41 mile ride to get that awesome Avg. speed. ??????


----------



## rosborn

Nicklaus said:


> Is it just me or everybody in this thread is rich !!! Tarmac SL2 with carbon tubular wheels all around the place...man 6000 $ to 8000$ set up !
> 
> Yeah, ok...I'm jealous !


Don't worry. Next weekend I plan on posting a picture of the bike I've been paying for, 2009 Roubaix Comp, which will certainly represent the peasant folk.


----------



## mjdwyer23

Nicklaus said:


> Is it just me or everybody in this thread is rich !!! Tarmac SL2 with carbon tubular wheels all around the place...man 6000 $ to 8000$ set up !
> 
> Yeah, ok...I'm jealous !


Not rich, broke.


----------



## California L33

DMFT said:


> - So Norm, how many climbing footies were in that 41 mile ride to get that awesome Avg. speed. ??????


26.0 MPH solo for 41 miles. That's blistering. That's pro level speed. 

Let's see, this years Giro, assuming I've done the conversions correctly- about 37.8 miles for the ITT, average speed for Menchov, 24 MPH. There were some hills, though. He should dump his carbon bike.


----------



## tom_h

California L33 said:


> 26.0 MPH solo for 41 miles. That's blistering. That's pro level speed.
> 
> Let's see, this years Giro, assuming I've done the conversions correctly- about 37.8 miles for the ITT, average speed for Menchov, 24 MPH. There were some hills, though. He should dump his carbon bike.


typo -- Normbilt posted 20.4 MPH average. Still, that's _very_ fast.


----------



## California L33

tom_h said:


> typo -- Normbilt posted 20.4 MPH average. Still, that's _very_ fast.


I'd brag if I could do that, too. 

A couple of years ago there was an article in the local paper about how Levi trained. It said he did a lot of training rides at race speed- 25 MPH, but was motor paced by his wife on a scooter.


----------



## Maximus_XXIV

20.6 mph on a flat course over 40 miles is not that big a deal. I could do it a few years ago when I was getting in lots of riding. I did it on a Trek OCLV though. Good thing the bike is where all the speed comes from...


----------



## mdutcher

*My favorite road ride...*

Here is my favorite road ride, Specialized Roubaix. I am a MTB guy, hence the pedals, but have since upgraded to roadie pedals... I must say that my road bike is getting more love than my MTB these days. I just can't get enough of the road and am completely turning into a roadie...

Enjoy!


----------



## darkest_fugue

yeah me too, my trail and freeride bikes arent getting much love at all thease days, if this keeps up i may actually consider selling them


----------



## foofighter

mdutcher said:


> Here is my favorite road ride, Specialized Roubaix. I am a MTB guy, hence the pedals, but have since upgraded to roadie pedals... I must say that my road bike is getting more love than my MTB these days. I just can't get enough of the road and am completely turning into a roadie...
> 
> Enjoy!





darkest_fugue said:


> yeah me too, my trail and freeride bikes arent getting much love at all thease days, if this keeps up i may actually consider selling them


LOL roadies anonymous anyone? i havent touched my mtn bike in over a month now...and i'm not complaining :thumbsup:


----------



## tonytourist

foofighter said:


> LOL roadies anonymous anyone? i havent touched my mtn bike in over a month now...and i'm not complaining :thumbsup:


My Stumpjumper hates my Tarmac since it gets the most attention


----------



## Maximus_XXIV

I am just the opposite. I have not been on a mountain bike since '98 but am thinking about demoing a Specialized mtb.


----------



## kscycle

Here's my SL2. Lovin' it...


----------



## goaliecyclist

My 07 Roubaix Pro. Very happy with it.


----------



## tihsepa

Maximus_XXIV said:


> I am just the opposite. I have not been on a mountain bike since '98 but am thinking about demoing a Specialized mtb.


I just bought a MB used. A good deal on a used (new) Specialized HR. Its not the best but it only took me 2 hours to demo it.


----------



## pdainsworth

Very noice! That's toight!


----------



## flyfisher x

*My new Tarmac*


----------



## darkest_fugue

I love your wheelset


----------



## wetpaint

My new 54cm Saxo. Swapped the components from my Orbea to this frame.










With 32 spoke wheels and saddle bag


----------



## foofighter

um thats nice...what wheelset is that?


----------



## ReLLiK75

*My new 09 Roubaix Pro*

Now if the rain would just stop here in Philly. Then again, even if it wasn't raining, it'll be kind of hard to ride missing an arm and a leg 

Weighs in at 15.5 as equipped in photo

View attachment 167424


----------



## wetpaint

foofighter said:


> um thats nice...what wheelset is that?


Neuvation C50C


----------



## jonesy243




----------



## pgk

*2008 Specialized Roubaix Expert*

Here's my bike, I replaced the stock wheels with a pair of Reynolds Assaults. Since I took the picture I also replaced the bottle cages with a matching pair. Tires are 25mm Vittoria Open Corsa II's with Michelin Latex tubes with 60mm valves. The tire, tube, wheel and frame combo rides like butter. I installed a Wipperman stainless link to make cleaning the chain easier.I changed the stock cassette to a 11-23. Most everything else on the bike is stock, except for the add-ons, pump, tail light, bag, and computer. Polish used on the bike has been 3M Finesse-it and wax by Zaino Bros. you probably can't tell by the low rez picture but the finish after using this polish and wax combo is extremely shiny.:thumbsup: Iv'e put about 1800 miles on the bike since i purchased it last summer and I'm extremely happy with it. My only problem now is finding the time to ride, I live in Michigan and our spring has been wet and cool.:mad2: 

Pete


----------



## mloody

Welcome

I have to you request. I want to buy a Specialized Allez frame and has a problem with size. Growth I have 186 cm and the length of inner legs to 87-88 cm. I wonder size between 56 and 58. Please write how much you have and what you have growth in their specach framework. 

Thank you very much for your help


----------



## jlandry

pgk said:


> Here's my bike, I replaced the stock wheels with a pair of Reynolds Assaults. Since I took the picture I also replaced the bottle cages with a matching pair. Tires are 25mm Vittoria Open Corsa II's with Michelin Latex tubes with 60mm valves. The tire, tube, wheel and frame combo rides like butter. I installed a Wipperman stainless link to make cleaning the chain easier.I changed the stock cassette to a 11-23. Most everything else on the bike is stock, except for the add-ons, pump, tail light, bag, and computer. Polish used on the bike has been 3M Finesse-it and wax by Zaino Bros. you probably can't tell by the low rez picture but the finish after using this polish and wax combo is extremely shiny.:thumbsup: Iv'e put about 1800 miles on the bike since i purchased it last summer and I'm extremely happy with it. My only problem now is finding the time to ride, I live in Michigan and our spring has been wet and cool.:mad2:
> 
> Pete


Woah! That's sexeh!


----------



## Maximus_XXIV

My new bike...


----------



## PJ352

Very nice. Raw KL paint scheme, correct?


----------



## Maximus_XXIV

Yes, raw. I was going to go with Saxo but my LBS gave me a deal on this one. I rode it into work today and got compliments on it even though I ride every day. People have never said anything about any of my other bikes.


----------



## Catapult

I've got the same model with almost the identical parts (including wheels!)...only difference is saddle/bars/stem.

Good choice, I've really enjoyed mine. I guess great minds think alike :thumbsup:


----------



## Deanoldo

*07 Tarmac Pro*

Here's an updated picture of my main bike. I just got the wheels this weekend. The first race on them is Wed. night, so we'll see how it goes...


----------



## Tarbaby09

Some really nice bikes in this thread. I am currently tossing up between an Orbea and Specialized roubaix. Roubaix is easier for me to get my hands on but spec for spec is the Expert really better value than the Elite, and just as importantly what is the peoples verdict on white frames? Thoughts from seasoned rides?


----------



## tom_h

Tarbaby09 said:


> ... and just as importantly what is the peoples verdict on white frames? ...


Personal choice ... I like white, or mostly white frames! http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showpost.php?p=2130609&postcount=431 

Unless, you are trying to shave every possible gram of weight for "bragging rights", and you opt for a "nude" (no clear coat?) carbon fiber frame. Many estimate the paint adds at least 100g.

But that's not for me ... I admire a nice paint job and appropriate graphics. Specialized does go a bit overboard with logos ... oh well.


----------



## Midwest Playa

Sup Fellas,

I took up cycling last year Ms150 (08) Corporate challenge and heres what I ended up putting together from ground up after catching the bug, I started this project in December and finished it in less than 2 months.

The frame is a 2007 Gerolsteiner edition Tarmac Sworks
Complete Ultegra Components Ice Gray
FSA Cranks w Ceramic bottom bearings
Sram Chain
S Works Tarmac Carbon shallow drop Handlebar
Ritchie Carbon Stem
Selle SMP Striker Saddle
Keo Pedals Sprint
Mavics Anniversary Edition Wheels retrofitted with Ceramic Bearings by ceramic Speed
I just upgraded my tires to Vittoria Diamante 

I have had no problems with this bike and I just got back from a 125 century ride in leadville Colorado and the ceramic bearings proved to be very fast I hit a little over 47.6 MPH downhill I could have broken the 50MPH barrier but did not want to crap on my barnd new Assos Bibs.lol

Its How I roll

Midwest Playa

Ride Em hard


----------



## tom_h

Looks like your 07 Gerolsteiner is just loosely resting on the jaws of the Park Tool workstand, but I trust you know never to clamp any part of a CF bike except by the seatpost (clamping a CF post is OK, but don't exert torques on it).


----------



## becseattle

Sorry for the poor iPhone pic

2008 Roubaix Comp Comp
Neuvation R28 SL4 wheels
Schwalbe Durnao tires
Fizik Aliante saddle


----------



## Midwest Playa

Thanks Tom

I used to do that till I was told it could be a costly mistake

Its How I roll

Midwest Playa

Ride Em Hard


----------



## colin89

*2005 specialized allez elite*

Not bad for 500 bucks on craigs list, like new, all 105


----------



## Midwest Playa

Dam U stole that for $500.:thumbsup: 

Its how I roll

Midwest Playa

Ride Em hard


----------



## rexrem23

how's the neuvation wheels doin?? we have the same bike! planning on getting a pair. thanks!


----------



## Midwest Playa

Hi Rex

Can I give you my two cents on this? Neuvation is not a bad set of wheels I personally dont have a pair but I have a couple of friends who swears by them, They told me they stay true and very durable set of training and racing wheels.The only reason I dont have a set is due to a deal I got on my Mavics SL anniversary edition. The most important part is the Customer service, They have A pluss numero Uno Customer service. They are quick to response to questions and also they have a warranty program no questions ask replacement damage deals on their products call them and get details. They are based out of California. Hope this helps 

Its How I roll

Midwest Playa

Ride Em hard


----------



## rexrem23

thanks midwest playa!!!


----------



## becseattle

rexrem23 said:


> how's the neuvation wheels doin?? we have the same bike! planning on getting a pair. thanks!



The Neuvations were a great upgrade and instantly better than the RS10s that came with the bike. I only have about 800 miles on them, but the big difference is climbing the Seattle hills. I'm not big (165 lbs) but I do take them out on a lot of very rough city streets and they have held just fine.

My block has a local race team who use Neuvations and I jumped in on their order. When I was Emailing Neuvation to try and pick the right models, I would hear back from them quickly, usually within an hour, and usually from John Neugent himself. They were very patient and helpful for an order that ended up at less than $250.


----------



## Tarbaby09

tom_h said:


> Personal choice ... I like white, or mostly white frames! http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showpost.php?p=2130609&postcount=431
> 
> Unless, you are trying to shave every possible gram of weight for "bragging rights", and you opt for a "nude" (no clear coat?) carbon fiber frame. Many estimate the paint adds at least 100g.
> 
> But that's not for me ... I admire a nice paint job and appropriate graphics. Specialized does go a bit overboard with logos ... oh well.


Thanks for comments...the white is beginning to grow on me - it's a toss up between the elite and the expert in the 2009 models. Can get a good deal on the elite but the componentry would need upgrading so maybe buy the expert - I hate dilemmas


----------



## mjdwyer23

Midwest Playa said:


> Sup Fellas,
> 
> I took up cycling last year Ms150 (08) Corporate challenge and heres what I ended up putting together from ground up after catching the bug, I started this project in December and finished it in less than 2 months.
> 
> The frame is a 2007 Gerolsteiner edition Tarmac Sworks
> Complete Ultegra Components Ice Gray
> FSA Cranks w Ceramic bottom bearings
> Sram Chain
> S Works Tarmac Carbon shallow drop Handlebar
> Ritchie Carbon Stem
> Selle SMP Striker Saddle
> Keo Pedals Sprint
> Mavics Anniversary Edition Wheels retrofitted with Ceramic Bearings by ceramic Speed
> I just upgraded my tires to Vittoria Diamante
> 
> I have had no problems with this bike and I just got back from a 125 century ride in leadville Colorado and the ceramic bearings proved to be very fast I hit a little over 47.6 MPH downhill I could have broken the 50MPH barrier but did not want to crap on my barnd new Assos Bibs.lol
> 
> Its How I roll
> 
> Midwest Playa
> 
> Ride Em hard



Looks like my bike's twin for now, going to get RED this weekend!


----------



## biobanker

Sorry for the poor quality pic. I would take another right now but dont have time.

2009 SL2 Saxo Bank - stock except for the wheels, which I moved over from my last bike. I sold the Zipp 404s that came stock.

2 awesome rides in. I LOVE THIS BIKE.

Most of the bugs are worked out. Tiny rear derailler tension fix needed after today's ride and I have to change the angle of my seat a bit!

<a href="https://s221.photobucket.com/albums/dd160/davedean/?action=view&current=DSC_3971.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i221.photobucket.com/albums/dd160/davedean/DSC_3971.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Midwest Playa

Sup Bio Banker

I am thinking about buying the Frame for around$2200. So is this your first specialized the reason I was asking is because I wanted to know the diffrence I pwn an 07 S work gerolsteiner and I love the bike I just got back from a 65 mile tour of de lakes ride and had a ball.

Its how I Roll

Midwest Playa

Ride Em hard


----------



## biobanker

I was riding a Tarmac 8r frame before this one. Basically it has the same geometry with lesser carbon. The steering on the 11r is definitely more responsive but otherwise, the bike rides very similar, just lighter and stiffer.


----------



## Midwest Playa

Thanks Alot Bio

I love my Sworks tarmac, and yesterday I did a 65 mile tourdelakes here in kansas in a 100 degree weather it was tough but my tarmac took me home.

I am definitely considering getting the SL2 I am waiting to see if the seller will give me the price I offered him, otherwise I will wait till next year when they get alittle older I am sure theres one that will come along. 

Its how I Roll

Midwest Playa

Ride Em hard.


----------



## biobanker

Correction: looking at my Saxo right beside my 8r, I was wrong. Stack is the same. Not sure why I was so sure that the two were different.

Edited the above to reflect.


----------



## ehkim

Just finished building my SL2


----------



## Midwest Playa

Sup Ehkim

Your Pics is MIA

Taught I'd share that w U

Its How I roll

Midwest Playa

Ride Em Hard


----------



## mjdwyer23

Now w/ Red:


----------



## bpalk

*2009 Tarmac SL2*

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3679446491/" title="Specialized Tarmac SL2 by bpalk, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3099/3679446491_07af00af75.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="Specialized Tarmac SL2" /></a>


My new Tarmac SL2. Just got it all built up yesterday and took it out for our usual Tuesday night ride last night. It did not disappoint me, not sure if I disappointed it or not.

Brad


----------



## rosborn

bpalk said:


> My new Tarmac SL2. Just got it all built up yesterday and took it out for our usual Tuesday night ride last night. It did not disappoint me, not sure if I disappointed it or not.
> 
> Brad


How would it know? You are it's first. Hell; as far as your SL2 knows, you're the best there is and has ever been.

Rob


----------



## tom_h

*bpalk*,
Very nice! 
Looks like Saxobank color scheme (?)
What are the specs? (drivetrain, wheels, etc).


----------



## bpalk

Hey Tom,

Yes Saxo color scheme, just with all stickers removed. Drivetrain is Sram Red, wheels are Easton EA90SL, bar/stem is Ritchey WCS. I guess that is about it. All the components came off of my old bike, '09 Tarmac Pro SL. The SL2 was a frame replacement from Specialized. My old frame cracked... So far I am pretty happy.

Oh, Rob 
Sounds like personal experience to me......

Brad


----------



## phatkid77

here you go...

2009 ROUBAIX ELITE....

my list of, like to do...

lighter, faster rims.. (that will take my 235lb up hills on there own...LOL)
or myabe just hubs (but then the shop would have to respoke, correct...whats that cost?)
lighter seat....as the AVATAR is a tank!!!
i hear the seat post is heavy......but leary to change if this contributes greatly to smooth ride

phats


----------



## phatkid77

mjdwyer23...love the looks of your rims/spokes... always liked that...

phats


----------



## California L33

phatkid77 said:


> here you go...
> 
> 2009 ROUBAIX ELITE....
> 
> my list of, like to do...
> 
> lighter, faster rims.. (that will take my 235lb up hills on there own...LOL)
> or myabe just hubs (but then the shop would have to respoke, correct...whats that cost?)
> lighter seat....as the AVATAR is a tank!!!
> i hear the seat post is heavy......but leary to change if this contributes greatly to smooth ride
> 
> phats


You don't need to do anything to that bike other than enjoy. At 235 lbs. you need a sturdy wheel as you're doubtless cranking out lots of watts, and again, with your bulk you'll never notice a lighter seat post.


----------



## phatkid77

Correct...just my lust list..really wheels is the only thing I crave for a better roll perhaps...I'm sure hubs would accomplish that..

If I ride as much as I want, I suspect a 210-220lb in the near future


----------



## rosborn

California L33 said:


> You don't need to do anything to that bike other than enjoy. At 235 lbs. you need a sturdy wheel as you're doubtless cranking out lots of watts, and again, with your bulk you'll never notice a lighter seat post.


Exactly what I was going to write. Perhaps you make the changes you want after you have lost 40 to 50 pounds but not before. Again, at 235 pounds you need the strongest wheels you can get. Stronger means heavier. Like California L33 said, at your weight you'll never notice a lighter seat post. Check it out - by losing weight you will automatically be making the sum total of you and your bike lighter. No need to change out components. Mind you, I write this as someone in your weight range. For what it's worth, I'm really not worried about lightening the weight of the bike as much as I am worried about lightening the weight of my body.


----------



## Midwest Playa

Sup Phat

F.Y.I. I started at 235 lbs and was using the Mavics Elite its actually the heavier rim in comparison to the sl that I have now, but I never had any problems, I was also using an alluminum Specialized allez and it was my first road bike that I used to do my First MS150 last year but only did the minimum 35 miles. That was last September, and now here we are in July and I weigh 188 lbs you do the math. Ok want to know my secret?? I will tell you. go to GNC and get this kit its a 3 month program its called* Release program *it consist of four containers a red pill for the morning white for lunch and blue for night time and a gold one for the fat burning. $150.00 for a three month supply you do the math its really not that expensive considering its 4 bottles multiply by 90 pills equals 360 total at $150.00 

You will crap like a Mofo for the first 2 weeks I mean everytime you eat be ready to go to the bathroom after your body adjust you will see a change in your body, you will start sweating more easilly your metabolism will pick up you will have energy like a mad cow and make sure you dont get your wife pregnant in the process.lol But combined with the cycling workouts you will shed all the fast foods you ate in the past. I am still using it and I am on my ninth month but I am only taking the morning pill (red) I prefer the red pill instead of drinking cofee this is what I take with my oatmeal and I can last sometimes till 2 pm without eating you can buy the stuff individually but I suggest for the first time get the whole package and then after the end of the third month you can decide which one you want to elliminate depending on your progress, 

I would post some before and after pics of myself but believe me this stuff works.

For the Record I am in no way affiliated nor a stock owner of the release diet program and GNC or its associates.

Did I sway away from the topic> Oh well its a friggin free country and I am proud 

Its how I roll


Midwest Playa
Ride Em hard


----------



## phatkid77

Or... Some floyd landis, manny ramerez, balco concoction should suffice...lol

Phats

Ps, thanks for the info....my goal is 225-240lb around 10%, definitely no less than 210


----------



## rosborn

Midwest Playa,

Great results! Got a couple of questions for you . . . . .

Once you started using the product how long did it take you to lose the nearly 50 pounds that you have lost?

How old are you?

Did you notice any adverse side affects besides sh*tting your brains out?

Thanks,

Rob


----------



## rosborn

Midwest Playa said:


> Ok want to know my secret?? I will tell you. go to GNC and get this kit its a 3 month program its called* Release program *it consist of four containers a red pill for the morning white for lunch and blue for night time and a gold one for the fat burning. $150.00 for a three month supply you do the math its really not that expensive considering its 4 bottles multiply by 90 pills equals 360 total at $150.00.


I went to the GNC website and looked for the product . . . . couldn't find it. By any chance is there another name for it?


----------



## Midwest Playa

Sup Rob

Good Questions I am 43 years young I was really hesitant when I started this program due to nightmares I heard in the past etc etc with the diet crap, Arian who works for GNC and a good friend who looks like freaking Arnold S when he was young told me about this program and stated most of the guys that use it avg loss is minimum of 20 to 30 lbs on the first 3 months. I did not belive him at the time but I knew I needed to loose weight so I took the chance but honestly the cycling played a big role in my shedding the weight really helped me used up all the energy gained from the pills.

I sheded the 20 lbs in the first three months but really when I started the 4th month thats when I started to ride more and I really picked up the rest of the weight loss.

As for any side affects I am always listenning to my body and I noticed that I am a little hornier.but the wife dont mind.lol other than the crapping on the first two weeks that was it. Oh speaking of reaction you will really feel like you drank a case of red bull when you first take this stuff because of the burst of energy it will produce you will feel a little jittery but will only last for me 3 days afterwards your body will adjust but definitely lots and lots of friggin energy, and it will let you know this on the phamplet that you will get along with the stuff so they said thats normal.

if you have heart issues as a precaution might want to talk to a MD, I am not younger like I used too but do to cycling my blood preasure right now is at 117over 75 and heart beat at rest is 56 no where near it was at 235lbs.lol

My Input

Its How I roll

Midwest Playa

Ride Em hard


----------



## rosborn

MP,

I'm 44 so we're damn close in age. My BP is 120/80. Sounds interesting and I'm probably going to take a look at the product. Your testimony is encouraging. When I was younger I could lose weight without even thinking about it. After I turned 40 that all went out the window.

Thanks again!

Rob


----------



## Midwest Playa

I was also looking for it its not on their website I have the container which have their website I will post it tomorow I have it at work

its How I roll

Midwest Playa

Ride em HArd


----------



## Midwest Playa

Sup Rob

See if you can google that as I said it comes in a kit with for bottles this is the morning Pill I dont take the others anymore. Its Cheaper than a Grande Mocha. but will definitely wake you up.lol

Its how I roll

Midwest Playa

Ride Em hard


----------



## Plasticman

biobanker said:


> Sorry for the poor quality pic. I would take another right now but dont have time.
> 
> 2009 SL2 Saxo Bank - stock except for the wheels, which I moved over from my last bike. I sold the Zipp 404s that came stock.
> 
> 2 awesome rides in. I LOVE THIS BIKE.
> 
> Most of the bugs are worked out. Tiny rear derailler tension fix needed after today's ride and I have to change the angle of my seat a bit!
> 
> <a href="https://s221.photobucket.com/albums/dd160/davedean/?action=view&current=DSC_3971.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i221.photobucket.com/albums/dd160/davedean/DSC_3971.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>



Looks awesome! I love this color scheme of the SL2 frame.


----------



## Midwest Playa

Dats Hot:thumbsup: 

If its a 52 cm, let me know when you get tired of it I will take it off your hands

Its How I roll

Midwest Playa

Ride Em Hard


----------



## Midwest Playa

Sup Ghost

How you like the Reynolds? and how much they they cost you? I am looking at a set right now these are the Assault right??

Thanks

Its how I Roll

Midwest Playa
Ride Em hard


----------



## axionn

1996 M2 Pro


----------



## plasticmoz

For those curious about the 2010 colors, here's my contribution. Just finished this today (still needs a few things). Sorry about the noisy image (low light 6400 ISO) and the clutter. I really like the matte finish.

2010 Roubaix Comp Triple (Carbon/Matte Black) 56


----------



## phatkid77

i concur...love the matte....thats what i liked about my scott....ce la vie


----------



## foofighter

wow they're shipping 2010 already?


----------



## plasticmoz

foofighter said:


> wow they're shipping 2010 already?



Certain models yes. Everything will be revealed at the dealer event next week.


----------



## foofighter

plasticmoz said:


> Certain models yes. Everything will be revealed at the dealer event next week.


thanks didnt know that. 

I do love the matte wonder if i can do that on my 09 roubaix...sand it with some fine grit sandpaper and shoot with a satin clear coat:idea:


----------



## jd3

foofighter said:


> thanks didnt know that.
> 
> I do love the matte wonder if i can do that on my 09 roubaix...sand it with some fine grit sandpaper and shoot with a satin clear coat:idea:


And void your warranty.


----------



## Midwest Playa

If he can afford to paint and modify his bike he can afford another one. Warranty? Who needs a Friiggin Warranty Go for it Foo

MidwestPlaya
Ride Em hard


----------



## foofighter

Midwest Playa said:


> If he can afford to paint and modify his bike he can afford another one. Warranty? Who needs a Friiggin Warranty Go for it Foo
> 
> MidwestPlaya
> Ride Em hard


That's what I'm saying we dont need no stinking warranty


----------



## chaztrip

*My New Specialized Roubaix*

I know this seems out of place in here with all the high end bikes..... but this is my first road bike so I am happy with it for now.... give me a week though and I will want some upgrades...


----------



## ksanbon

chaztrip said:


> I know this seems out of place in here with all the high end bikes..... but this is my first road bike so I am happy with it for now.... give me a week though and I will want some upgrades...


That's a bike you can be proud of - congratulations!


----------



## Midwest Playa

Is that a Sink in the back of that Bike? Dang its huge.lol

Nice Bike :thumbsup: 

MidwestPlaya

Itshow I roll


----------



## Midwest Playa

*My New Yakima Rack and my Twin Specialized*

I just got it last night and It's awesome

My 2006 Allez and Tarmac

Its how I roll

MidwestPlaya

Ride em Hard


----------



## Midwest Playa

Sorry Fellas

But here it is


----------



## Midwest Playa

Midwest Playa said:


> Sorry Fellas
> 
> I need to go to Compuiter School.lols
> 
> Midwest Playa
> 
> 
> Its How I roll]


----------



## Midwest Playa

Ok Fellas this is the last one


----------



## PJ352

*+1*



ksanbon said:


> That's a bike you can be proud of - congratulations!


Ride safe and enjoy!! :thumbsup:


----------



## canthidefromme

*08 tarmac*

My Tarmac sporting the ridden look, complete with dirty white tires, dirty white tape, dirty cassette, and old chain lube on the stays and hub.


----------



## foofighter

i like the ridden look!


----------



## colin89

Updated my bike with a new 3T stem


----------



## louthy

My Specialized Tarmac Expert 2009. I'd just finished the London to Cambridge bike-ride.


----------



## Midwest Playa

louthy said:


> My Specialized Tarmac Expert 2009. I'd just finished the London to Cambridge bike-ride.



The Bike is Nice Friggin Awesome

Cant say much for the person holding it.  LOL

I am sure you will log the miles Congrats

Midwest Playa


----------



## biobanker

A better pic of mine!


----------



## Midwest Playa

Sup Bio 

Can you tell me about the wheels? I am in the market for some and still cant make up my mind??? Educate me on these wheels and how much?? are they tabulars 

That Bike Is Siiiick!!:thumbsup: 

Its how I roll


MidwestPlaya


----------



## Plasticman

biobanker said:


> A better pic of mine!


That is one sweet rig!:thumbsup:


----------



## Goodbarsix

Just got done making sure everything was ready for my first century ride tomorrow.

2008 Allez Double
Stock except:
Eggbeater pedals
Sette Stem

Eventually I would like to get rid of the Sora shifter setup for something a little nicer, but for now it is a great beginner bike!


----------



## Midwest Playa

Sup Goodbar

Goodluck on your century ride I am sure it will be a great ride, I love doing those rides, My Son and I did ours last Weekend and we had a blast.

Its how I Roll

MidwestPlaya


----------



## California L33

Goodbarsix said:


> Just got done making sure everything was ready for my first century ride tomorrow.
> 
> 2008 Allez Double
> Stock except:
> Eggbeater pedals
> Sette Stem
> 
> Eventually I would like to get rid of the Sora shifter setup for something a little nicer, but for now it is a great beginner bike!


And here we have proof that you don't need to spend a zillion dollars to get a great looking bike. 

Don't knock the Sora too fast, though. Properly set up it should be ultra smooth and serve you well. I don't notice much difference between my Sora/Tiagra and Ultegra bikes.


----------



## tonytourist

I decided to switch from the Armadillo Elites I've been running to some Continental Gatorskin Ultras, just to see if they any better. I changed 3 tires today, so I definitely have some sore thumbs. 

























I have a few things I need to order soon, so hopefully I'll have some more updates within the next week or two


----------



## Midwest Playa

I see that you have wheels from wheelbuilder howmuch and what model???

Thanks

MidwestPlaya
ItsHow I Roll


----------



## rothenfield

OMG!, I almost won this frame on EB. Why, Why, Why do you people keep out bidding me? Now I can really see what I missed. GORGEOUS!


----------



## tonytourist

Midwest Playa said:


> I see that you have wheels from wheelbuilder howmuch and what model???
> 
> Thanks
> 
> MidwestPlaya
> ItsHow I Roll


They're Kinlin XR-300s, laced to a DT 240 front (20) and a Powertap SL+ rear (28). Price is hard to say, they were a gift from my parents, though the Wheelbuilder site is pretty easy to use to get a price. They were expensive though because of the Powertap, the hub is 1350 by itself, plus I chose Sapim CX-rays for the spokes.

I like these wheels much better than my Ksyrium SLs, as I don't think the rear liked me (high 180s) thrashing on it.


----------



## DS1239622

Nice bike tonytourist! How do you like the Specialized crankset? How is the shifting on it?


----------



## tonytourist

DS1239622 said:


> Nice bike tonytourist! How do you like the Specialized crankset? How is the shifting on it?


Thanks. I really haven't noticed any issues, I have had the bike since mid December and haven't had any problems besides the last time my LBS (different shop than the one I purchased from) gave me a "tune up" and really made it piss poor. I took it to the first shop and all is better, though I think I need new chainrings and a cassette soon.


----------



## ukbloke

tonytourist said:


> though I think I need new chainrings and a cassette soon.


Really, new chain-rings on a bike you bought last December? I'd expect 3000 miles from a chain, and maybe 10,000 miles from a cassette, and I've never worn chain-rings out. I would have thought they'd be good for > 30,000 miles.


----------



## Midwest Playa

Sup Tony

Just want to let you know that if you dont oil your chain on a regular basis be ready to change the chain and the cassette, I learned the hard way on mine after 1800 miles I replaced a brand new chain and the cassette with a new set, I was told due to lack of proper oiling 

Taught Id throw my 2 cents

Who said this hobby was cheap???


Its how I Roll

MidwestPlaya

Ride em hard.


----------



## jd3

Put a quick link in that chain so you can take it off and clean it. Keep it clean and lubed and it will last many miles. I've got over 8000 miles on one drivetrain.


----------



## tonytourist

Midwest Playa said:


> Sup Tony
> 
> Just want to let you know that if you dont oil your chain on a regular basis be ready to change the chain and the cassette, I learned the hard way on mine after 1800 miles I replaced a brand new chain and the cassette with a new set, I was told due to lack of proper oiling
> 
> Taught Id throw my 2 cents
> 
> Who said this hobby was cheap???


Thanks for the advice, though I'm quite familiar with the need to clean/oil the chain frequently. (I've been riding mountain bikes for years) I was just going off the recommendation of the shop I prefer to use, not my LBS, as they told me I'd likely need some new stuff in 2-3 months. I'd be happy considering I'm not exactly easy on my stuff, plus I'd have about 6-7k on the chainrings/cassette, and about 2-3k on my chain. Biking definitely isn't a cheap hobby, but at least it is fun 



ukbloke said:


> Really, new chain-rings on a bike you bought last December? I'd expect 3000 miles from a chain, and maybe 10,000 miles from a cassette, and I've never worn chain-rings out. I would have thought they'd be good for > 30,000 miles.


Missed your post, the mechanic told me something about the big ring and wear, but I just said I'd look into it next time I bring it in for a new chain. I found it a bit odd as well, because my dad has an 07 with the same crank and still hasn't replaced his. I guess we'll see, though I'm sure I'll need a new cassette when the time comes around. That's no big deal though.


----------



## Goodbarsix

California L33,

Thank you for the compliments. This is definatly a step up from the 83 Trek 500 I was riding with friction shifters (although I believe those shifters taught me good shifting strategy).

The problem with the Sora shifters is the thumb shift button. If I am on the downs, it is a pain to reach that. 




Midwest Playa said:


> Sup Goodbar
> 
> Goodluck on your century ride I am sure it will be a great ride, I love doing those rides, My Son and I did ours last Weekend and we had a blast.
> 
> Its how I Roll
> 
> MidwestPlaya


Midwest Playa,

It was a great ride for 66 miles. Then we turned into the 30 mph head wind and 99°F heat for 34 miles. I got a mild case of heat stroke, and a blown tire that caused to blown tubes. A very memorable ride for sure.


----------



## California L33

Goodbarsix said:


> California L33,
> 
> Thank you for the compliments. This is definatly a step up from the 83 Trek 500 I was riding with friction shifters (although I believe those shifters taught me good shifting strategy).
> 
> The problem with the Sora shifters is the thumb shift button. If I am on the downs, it is a pain to reach that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Midwest Playa,
> 
> It was a great ride for 66 miles. Then we turned into the 30 mph head wind and 99°F heat for 34 miles. I got a mild case of heat stroke, and a blown tire that caused to blown tubes. A very memorable ride for sure.


That's the one part of Sora I think people can legitimately complain about. I've got big hands and I can reach the button from the drops, but it is a reach. 

30MPH headwind, 99 F.- drink, drink, drink. Heat stroke can take you from not feeling well to dead very quickly.


----------



## lactic acidosis

Allez Elite Gloss Charcoal


----------



## darkest_fugue

the allez elite rocks, i still wonder if i shouldve gone for the allez elite over the roubaix elite


----------



## lactic acidosis

The geometry on that Allez fits me like a glove and it's been stiff and responsive for me so far. The pictures really don't do the flake and candy paint job justice. The stock saddle has to go though. I'm just waiting for a deal on a white Selle Flite.


----------



## fancynancy's

That is a very sweet, sensible build.


----------



## Midwest Playa

Sup Lactic

I was wondering what saddle is that on your Allez I like it. Is it Comfy???

Awesome Ride!!!!


----------



## DS1239622

I've always liked the Allez. I was a bit dissapointed in '08 when they stopped making the high end Allezss with Dura Ace etc.


----------



## lactic acidosis

Midwest Playa said:


> Sup Lactic
> 
> I was wondering what saddle is that on your Allez I like it. Is it Comfy???
> 
> Awesome Ride!!!!


It's just the stock Comp Road saddle. It's comfy enough albeit a little heavy. I'd say it's on par with a Fizik Aliante.


----------



## cazual

*MY 2010 Specialized Tarmac Pro Red*

Just picked this up.


----------



## Midwest Playa

Sup Cazual

That thing is Siiick looking. I want to know the handlebar tape is that Specialized??

Ok I know you already slapped it on the Scale, What are we looking at here weight wize ?????

CONGRATS ON THE BIKE YOU ARE NOW OFFICALLY SPECIALIZED!!!:thumbsup: 


Its How I Roll

MidwestPlaya


----------



## cazual

Midwest Playa said:


> Sup Cazual
> 
> That thing is Siiick looking. I want to know the handlebar tape is that Specialized??
> 
> Ok I know you already slapped it on the Scale, What are we looking at here weight wize ?????
> 
> CONGRATS ON THE BIKE YOU ARE NOW OFFICALLY SPECIALIZED!!!:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Its How I Roll
> 
> MidwestPlaya


The tape is Specialized. I have to confess, I have not put her on the scale yet. Will do it shortly.


----------



## Midwest Playa

Oh Please let us know let me guess with pedals and the sram red I'd say around 15 lbs , My 86 sworks tarmac gerolsteiner with the pedals and Ultegra compnents come in at 16.2 grams. Guys I know about the clamping of the top tube my Son cleaned it last night and I already talked to him about it. grrrrrrr

Its how I roll

MidwestPlaya


----------



## mjdwyer23

Midwest Playa said:


> Oh Please let us know let me guess with pedals and the sram red I'd say around 15 lbs , My 86 sworks tarmac gerolsteiner with the pedals and Ultegra compnents come in at 16.2 grams. Guys I know about the clamping of the top tube my Son cleaned it last night and I already talked to him about it. grrrrrrr
> 
> Its how I roll
> 
> MidwestPlaya


 Playa I have the same bike as you do, just put sram red on 14.9 lbs with speedplays and easton EC90 seatpost. I just sold the ksyriums and put Zipp 808s on, I anticipate it being around 15.4 lbs decked out.


----------



## Midwest Playa

mjdwyer23 said:


> Playa I have the same bike as you do, just put sram red on 14.9 lbs with speedplays and easton EC90 seatpost. I just sold the ksyriums and put Zipp 808s on, I anticipate it being around 15.4 lbs decked out.



Sup MJD

Dayuuum thats awesome!!! I would love to get a hold of some Zipps maybe later on right now I can only afford a set of Reynolds Assault for $1150. Brand Spanking New so I will most likely do that. I am going to pass the The tarmac to my son who really needs it. Poor kid been riding around in a 54 cm Allez and hes shorter than me hes only 5 feet four.lol (see pics thats him on that red Allez.lol) They dont know any better when they are 16 years old.lol But since hes really coming along I am going to give this one to him and that way I have an excuse to tell the Wifey (Financial officer) I need a 2010 Specialized Sl2.lol

Its How I roll

Midwest Playa


----------



## Midwest Playa

I almost forgot about the Tarmac he he he. When I was 16 years old Carbon Bikes did not exist. My 16 years old is about to own one. What A Dad.lol:thumbsup: 

Its how I Roll

MidwestPlaya


Oh by the way if anyone is interested I am selling my Handlebars My son uses a 40 cm I have the Sworks tarmac sl Fact in a 42 CM its less than $5.00 right now on the auction block I hope I am not out of compliance by saying that. I had just replaced the tape bar with Fizik oh well maybe I will throw it in the pot.
.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120459309007&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## biggiebiker

Just joined the road bike community, bought a 2010 Specialized Roubaix Comp in Team Saxobank colors on Saturday. Have lost 70 pounds riding a hardtail mountainbike, gradually getting stronger and now doing 50+ miles every sunday. Figured it was about time to get a roadie, but definitely wanted to get something with a smooth ride and can handle my 300 lbs frame.

Advice from this community was definitely a big factor in my decision. Considered Cannondale Synapse Carbon (liked the Rivals on the 4, found a good deal on one too) as well as the Roubaix, and even briefly was thinking about Neuvation. I have found that quality components are indispensable for a heavy rider. When I saw this bike, I was immediately in love, and the test ride sealed the deal. Not as good a deal as the closeout '09 Cannondale, but I got a good price from Orange Cycle.

Rode 45 miles yesterday on the San Gabriel river path - pretty rough path. Amazingly, on the small bumps and rough patches this bike is even smoother ride than the mountain bike. Bigger bumps, of course, the suspension fork of the mtb is better, but I just made sure to stop pedaling for a second and float my body over the saddle to reduce any impact.

Only custom items so far are the eggbeater pedals, and the RAM mount for iPhone (love MotionX GPS app for bike computer). Any suggestions? I am a little worried about the wheels with my weight, but they seem surprisingly strong so far. Haven't found any cages yet that I like with this paint job.


----------



## fl8216

*Cages*

I have used RAV-X before, they work well, good weight, and look great.

tommy


----------



## jimzman

My Ride --2008 Tarmac Expert/Rival Pretty much stock ; except Zero wheels


----------



## cperdue

2010 Specialized Allez Compact Double, I have been riding it for a about a month. I love this bike.


----------



## mjdwyer23

Rainy day inside garage pic, new wheels!


----------



## Midwest Playa

Awesome!!!!!!!


----------



## mjdwyer23

Thanks, we'll see how they ride tomorrow, rain or shine. Bike is 16.1 lbs with everything seen. I am swapping the hed skewers for KCNC when they come in, and I have some neat carbon cages to put on as well.


----------



## BrooklynRoadie

2010 Pro SL


----------



## Blade-Runner

^^^^ Looking good!


----------



## chenhy

*my bike with some recent upgrades*

Hi. I have been using this SL2 for more than a year but recently upgraded the groupset and wheelset.


----------



## Midwest Playa

That is sooooooo Siiiick:thumbsup: 



Its How I roll

MidwestPlaya

Ride Em Hard


----------



## lactic acidosis

chenhy said:


> Hi. I have been using this SL2 for more than a year but recently upgraded the groupset and wheelset.


nice ride chenhy. what kind of stand is that?


----------



## chenhy

lactic acidosis said:


> nice ride chenhy. what kind of stand is that?


you haven't seen that stand before ? well, its quite commonly over here. easy to use and cheap


----------



## Midwest Playa

chenhy said:


> you haven't seen that stand before ? well, its quite commonly over here. easy to use and cheap



Can you tell me how much?? and if you have the link??\

Thanks

MidwestPlaya


----------



## lactic acidosis

Midwest Playa said:


> Can you tell me how much?? and if you have the link??\
> 
> Thanks
> 
> MidwestPlaya


Yeah does anybody know what kind of stand that is?


----------



## chenhy

Midwest Playa said:


> Can you tell me how much?? and if you have the link??\
> 
> Thanks
> 
> MidwestPlaya


opps  I just realised that this kind of stand may not be available in US. I am located in Malaysia.

Anyway, it costs about US$10.00.


----------



## Midwest Playa

chenhy said:


> opps  I just realised that this kind of stand may not be available in US. I am located in Malaysia.
> 
> Anyway, it costs about US$10.00.



Sup Chenhy

Can I paypal you the cash and send me one? I will make it $20.00 including shipping plus the effort

From a fellow Cyclist Enthusiast to Another:thumbsup: 



Its How I Roll

Midwest Playa


----------



## chenhy

Midwest Playa said:


> Sup Chenhy
> 
> Can I paypal you the cash and send me one? I will make it $20.00 including shipping plus the effort
> 
> From a fellow Cyclist Enthusiast to Another:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> Its How I Roll
> 
> Midwest Playa


No problem. I can send one to you at cost price. But can you let me know your location so that I can check what is the shipping cost.


----------



## ukbloke

Midwest Playa said:


> Can I paypal you the cash and send me one? I will make it $20.00 including shipping plus the effort


You can just buy one off ebay for $10 plus $11 shipping (from Texas). For example, item 270447341237. Search on ebay for "universal bike hub stand" to find some more. Let us know how it works out!


----------



## Midwest Playa

chenhy said:


> No problem. I can send one to you at cost price. But can you let me know your location so that I can check what is the shipping cost.



Sup Chenhy

I am in Overland Park Kansas, 66212 I will Pm you my Complete address

Its How I Roll

MidwestPlaya


----------



## Midwest Playa

ukbloke said:


> You can just buy one off ebay for $10 plus $11 shipping (from Texas). For example, item 270447341237. Search on ebay for "universal bike hub stand" to find some more. Let us know how it works out!



Sup UKBLOKE

Dang I just saw that.lol thanks for the input I will let Chenhy know. Kewl:thumbsup: 

Its How I Roll

Midwesplaya


----------



## petalpower

Just picked her up yesterday!!! I'm doing a 50 mile ride on Sunday too!!


----------



## wetpaint

I fail to see a bike in this picture, all I see is ammo  


Nice looking bike


----------



## rothenfield

After viewing this gallery of OUTSTANDINGLY beautiful Specialized bikes, mines definitely the trailer trash of the group. But I just built up this 99 Allez Sport frame, and am a proud Specialized owner.


----------



## Midwest Playa

Sup RothenField

Dont Sell yourself short. The bike is awesome!! I like how you kept it minimal and to the Point.

*YOU ARE SPECIALIZED*​:thumbsup: 


Midwest Playa
Ride em hard


----------



## BunnV

*2006 Allez Junior*

Purchased brand new last week. What an awesome first road bike for a 10 year old kid! :thumbsup:


----------



## chenhy

Midwest Playa said:


> Sup UKBLOKE
> 
> Dang I just saw that.lol thanks for the input I will let Chenhy know. Kewl:thumbsup:
> 
> Its How I Roll
> 
> Midwesplaya


hey bro... yeah, I think you should get it from Ebay because you will save a whole lot on the shipping


----------



## mikkelz

Cool bike! Lucky kid.


----------



## Sacke

BrooklynRoadie said:


> 2010 Pro SL


Would it be fair to assume that you don't live in a very hilly area?


----------



## Midwest Playa

Sacke said:


> Would it be fair to assume that you don't live in a very hilly area?



I LIVE IN KANSAS AND I STILL WOULDNT USE THESE, IF THE LITTLE HILLS WE HAVE DONT KILL ME THE THE TORNADOES WILL DEFINITELY TAKE ME AND THE REYNOLDS.LOL

NICE BIKE:thumbsup: 


Its How I Roll
MidwestPlaya


----------



## BrooklynRoadie

Midwest Playa said:


> I LIVE IN KANSAS AND I STILL WOULDNT USE THESE, IF THE LITTLE HILLS WE HAVE DONT KILL ME THE THE TORNADOES WILL DEFINITELY TAKE ME AND THE REYNOLDS.LOL
> 
> NICE BIKE:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Its How I Roll
> MidwestPlaya



I Live in NYC and do a majority of my riding on a path that is always has a ton of wind coming off the ocean... Biggest climb I even encounter around here is 6-7%
The climbing that I have done with it is better then my last wheelset since the Reynolds Strike are 1690g, so there atleast 100g lighter than my last set. 

The crosswinds can def push you around a bit, but overall im super happy with these wheels.


----------



## Midwest Playa

BrooklynRoadie said:


> I Live in NYC and do a majority of my riding on a path that is always has a ton of wind coming off the ocean... Biggest climb I even encounter around here is 6-7%
> The climbing that I have done with it is better then my last wheelset since the Reynolds Strike are 1690g, so there atleast 100g lighter than my last set.
> 
> The crosswinds can def push you around a bit, but overall im super happy with these wheels.



I for got to tell you my Reynolds Assault are on their way and I am planning on using them in the upcoming MS150 I cant wait 


Its how I Roll

Midwest Playa

PS: Can someone give me their input on the Assault if they own a set or haved used them in the past??

Thanks Again


----------



## q_and_a

Here is my 2010 Allez Comp


----------



## mjdwyer23

Bike is for sale if anyone is interested.


----------



## TheMarz

q_and_a said:


> Here is my 2010 Allez Comp



Does not look to much different then my 09, like the black crank. Great looking bike you there :thumbsup:


----------



## Blade-Runner

New pic; installed Ciamillo Zero G Ti brakes yesterday. Bike now weighs 14.74 lbs as photoed.


----------



## TarmaCO

Sooooooo many nice bikes on this thread. I figured it was time to get in the game.


























2009 Tarmac SL2 module
FSA wing pro bars
3T Arx team stem
Sram Red
TRP R960 brakes
Toupe saddle
Speedplay X2 SS pedals
Neuvation R28 wheels
14.72 lbs as shown


----------



## foofighter

man i LOVE that satin finish...i want to do it to mine sooo bad


----------



## rosborn

foofighter said:


> man i LOVE that satin finish...i want to do it to mine sooo bad


How can you have that done to your bike? I was under the impression that the bike came that way.


----------



## TarmaCO

rosborn said:


> How can you have that done to your bike? I was under the impression that the bike came that way.


It did. It's raw carbon with a clear coat. You can actually see in some places where the carbon sheets were joined together.


----------



## j-man

2006 tarmac sl 14lbs


----------



## foofighter

rosborn said:


> How can you have that done to your bike? I was under the impression that the bike came that way.


well it may void your warranty but one method is to take super fine grit sandpaper wet sand it and then re-clear coat it w/ a satin clear coat so matches.


----------



## pdainsworth

My "new" bike. I had a 2009 Pro SL, but cracked the aluminum insert in the BB, so they sent me an SL2 as a replacement. Gotta love great customer service!


----------



## foofighter

that is great CS...how'd it happen? just manufacturing defect?


----------



## pdainsworth

foofighter said:


> that is great CS...how'd it happen? just manufacturing defect?


Well, in the interest of full disclosure, I should mention I work for a Specialized dealer, so I may have gotten even better service than normal. However, we have always had our customers well card for by Speshy. 
As far as the BB shell goes, I would have to guess that it was a manufacturing defect. There were fine cracks running across the shell. Don't know if it would have caused any problems, but am very happy with how things have worked out.


----------



## giro

Tarmac SL2 '09 size xs
Campagnolo CHORUS '07 groupos 53/39 & 11-25
Zipp 404 tubular
Look KEO classic
Ritchey WCS carbon 100mm stem
Ritchey basic plane saddle
Deda aluminum handle bar

total weight 6.9 kg
, not a fancy light bike but enough to be a hardcore race maching


----------



## nismo73

View attachment 178186


----------



## TonynTX

*Tarmac SL2*

Just switched wheels out to give these a try


----------



## ping771

TonynTX said:


> Just switched wheels out to give these a try


That is one hot bike. Congrats.


----------



## TonynTX

*Sl2*

Thanks


----------



## Zilla

mjdwyer23 said:


> Bike is for sale if anyone is interested.


size?


----------



## Midwest Playa

Zilla said:


> size?



If you decide to part it I am interested in the sram group set except the Crankset

Thanks

MidwestPlaya
Ride em hard


----------



## dr_hfuhuhurr

Here's my 2010 Roubaix Elite. 

Slowly converting it to SRAM Red (thanks E-Bay).


----------



## Plasticman

*Tarmac SL2 Team Saxo Bank*

Had the bike for a few months now and love it! 

2009 Tarmac SL2 in Team Saxo Bank colors.

With Assaults









With Strikes


----------



## mjdwyer23

Zilla said:


> size?


56cm frame


----------



## em3

Plasticman, great ride. Just curious, what type of bar and stem set up is that on your Tarmac? Is the stem 0 degrees? Thanks,
EM3


----------



## mtbkramer

*Tarmac S-Works SL2 Build*

Well, I figured I would post my new build:

Frame: 2009 Tarmac S-Works SL2
Crankset: Specialized S-Works
Handlebar: Specialized Carbon Ergo Short Drop
Stem: Specialized Pro
Seatpost: Specialized Carbon
Saddle: Specialized Toupe
Shifters/Brake Levers: 2010 SRAM Force
Front Der: 2010 SRAM Force
Rear Der: 2010 SRAM Force
Wheels: Flashpoint FP60


----------



## Stråle

My SL2 Saxo Bank.


----------



## INDECS

^ Nice build! Are those Veloflex tires?


----------



## knobster368

2010 Roubaix Expert


----------



## remark

*2008 roubaix expert rival*

just bought this one used in great shape.


----------



## myk

*My Bike*

Here's my current ride. 2003 Allez Sport

View attachment 179825


Mike


----------



## 20sMotoSpirit

*2002 S-Works E5 SL*

I built this in August of 2008 after working at my shop for a summer. Bought the parts on bikesdirect.com before I started working. Its been about 14 months and have logged nearly 3500 miles on the bike. Love it! handles like a dream.










S-works E5 SL 55cm
Full Ultegra 6600 shifting
DuraAce Cassette and chain (replaced at 3300)
FSA compact crankset (50/34)
Cane Creek SCR-5 brakes 
DA7900 brake pads
Ritchey WCS seatpost, bars, and wheelset (1520g)
Specialized Pro stem 100mm, 7deg
Specialized Toupe Team 143 saddle
MICH pro3 race- red/ CONTI 4000S (700x23)

weight: 16.6lbs w/o pedals and bottle cages


----------



## treehugger

*2010 Steel Langster*


----------



## BurnsRubber

2009 Tarmac Expert Compact - 16.2 lbs - 54 cm


----------



## sdirep

burnsrubber- nice bike! i got the same one. is your stock? just wondering cause i bought mine last yr and i weighed it at a shop and it was 18+ lbs....now im curiuos on how much it really weighs.


----------



## BunnV

*One for the wife - 2009 Dolce Elite*

Our second new Specialized this year, this time for my wife.

It's a 2009 Dolce Elite.

Built with Tiagra except the rear derailleur which is 105.

Alex rims laced to Specialized hubs

Specialized BG Lithia Women's saddle.

21.27 pounds on my Ultimate digital scale.

She loves it! :thumbsup:


----------



## kermit

*2009 Roubaix pro*

Dura-ace shifters
Ultegra brakes
Easton EA90SLX wheels
carbon ruby bars


----------



## BurnsRubber

sdirep said:


> burnsrubber- nice bike! i got the same one. is your stock? just wondering cause i bought mine last yr and i weighed it at a shop and it was 18+ lbs....now im curiuos on how much it really weighs.


Thanks. Good question. Yes it's stock. I weighed it using a bathroom scale (minus my body weight). I wouldn't trust it. I thought 16 lbs sounded a bit low. I bet it's actually closer to 18 lbs.


----------



## garysol1

My trusty steed.
09 SL2 Roubaix
Ulltegra mix
16.7 lbs with pedals and cages


----------



## jd3

2010 Pro SL frame with a combination Force and Rival parts. The frame is a warranty replacement for my 2008 Expert. Nice upgrade. Thanks Specialized.


----------



## Weav

That wouldn't happen to be a Selle Anatomica saddle would it?


----------



## Reventon




----------



## jd3

Weav said:


> That wouldn't happen to be a Selle Anatomica saddle would it?


That it is. Most comfortable saddle I've owned.


----------



## Weav

Very cool. I am looking at the same saddle, same color with black rivets for my Look 566. Have you used it for long. I rode on a friends and it was darn comfortable, I could see myself riding all day long without any soreness. Any negatives to it that you have found?


----------



## jd3

Weav said:


> Very cool. I am looking at the same saddle, same color with black rivets for my Look 566. Have you used it for long. I rode on a friends and it was darn comfortable, I could see myself riding all day long without any soreness. Any negatives to it that you have found?


I've got at least 2000 miles on, maybe more. The only real fault I've found is some creaking while riding. I located the noise.. It was coming from the tension adjusting screw. I got enough lube on to quite it but now it works lose every so often. I just tighten it back and it's good to go for a while.


----------



## eplanajr

*2009 Specialized Allez*

My first road/tri bike.  
Added Items:
Specialized Avatar Gel Seat
Ultegra Front Derailleur 
Ultegra Rear Derailleur
Ultegra Shifters
Cycling Computer


----------



## mdutcher

*My Roubaix - Update*

I can't believe how wonderful this bike has been to me this year. I have turned to be a true roadie as a result. My MTB has not seen any action at all this year!

Enjoy the pictures!


----------



## CameronC

2009 Closeout.


----------



## joshs

never posted my bike, it is an 09 tarmac pro, finished in it in april. It is my first and only road bike. Bought it as a module and built it up. 15 lbs 13 oz








the stable:


----------



## BunnV

joshs said:


> the stable:


Hell of a stable! (understatement). :thumbsup:


----------



## joshs

thanks, i'm told it's a sickness


----------



## terminus123

give me that hardtail!


----------



## farva

*2004 Specialized Allez Comp Cr-mo*

I'll throw my steel Allez Comp onto the end here

52cm frame, Force/Rival Groupo, Easton Circuit wheels, 700x25 Michelin tires, Thomson post, Ritchey stem, Deda Newton bars, Toupe saddle, & look KEO pedals


----------



## popsicle

*2009 Allez Elite*

My new 2009 Allez Elite


----------



## Saddle Up

Been lurkin here for some time but haven't really posted. I find that I get a long better with people on bike forums if I stck to the photo threads only. I let my photos do the talking. Warning! You may spot these photos more than once on this site or around the interweb.

This is my latest experiement that went right. I'm loving this bike in this configuration. Need to replace the 18 t freewheel with a 20. This is also my way of giving everyone that has called the Tricross fork ugly the middle finger. I think it's a thing of beauty.


----------



## rosborn

Saddle Up said:


> Been lurkin here for some time but haven't really posted. I find that I get a long better with people on bike forums if I stck to the photo threads only. I let my photos do the talking. Warning! You may spot these photos more than once on this site or around the interweb.
> 
> This is my latest experiement that went right. I'm loving this bike in this configuration. Need to replace the 18 t freewheel with a 20. This is also my way of giving everyone that has called the Tricross fork ugly the middle finger. I think it's a thing of beauty.


I like your ride. I have to admit that I have never seen a Tricross up close and personal but I like it. If you don't mind me asking . . . . what model year is it? I bought two bikes this year - a Roubaix Comp and a Rockhopper Expert Disc. Had I seen your bike I quite possibly would have just purchased a Tricross because of the numerous dirt roads we have around here.


----------



## Saddle Up

Thanks, its an 08.


----------



## rosborn

Saddle Up said:


> Thanks, its an 08.


Is that a bell attached to the handle bars right next to the left brake lever?


----------



## Saddle Up

Yep. Most shops don't know that's where it's supposed to be installed. Mounts on top of the lever with the supplied longer bolt. I'm sure handfuls of these bells are available at Specialized dealers everywhere. A Tricross would round out your stable of bikes quite nicely.


----------



## rosborn

Saddle Up said:


> Yep. Most shops don't know that's where it's supposed to be installed. Mounts on top of the lever with the supplied longer bolt. I'm sure handfuls of these bells are available at Specialized dealers everywhere. A Tricross would round out your stable of bikes quite nicely.


No doubt it would. However, if I want to live to see my next birthday I wouldn't dare. My wife allows me to indulge my cycling passion up to a point . . . . but I fear another bike added to the stable would only incite visions of Regan (Linda Blair) in the Exorcist, especially since I'm unemployed at the moment.


----------



## biobanker

Some bikes are hot. Some are sweet. Some are just plain bad ass.

That Tricross is bad ass.

I want.


----------



## mikkelz

Christmas came early for me!  I got this '09 Roubaix yesterday. Took it for it's first ride yesterday too and all I can say is: *amazing*! I still can't wipe the silly grin off my face... 



More photos here.


----------



## foofighter

congrats that's the same bike i have...i did a Tday ride to get in some calorie credits


----------



## terbennett

Here's my current beater bike: a 2000 vintage Specialized Allez. I just spent a month and a half building her up with mostly spare parts that I had in a box. It rides really well for an entry-level bike. It's not anything like my old 2004 S-Works E5 I used to own, but it is good nonetheless. Very stiff for an entry-level frameset and I like the aero tubing.


----------



## mikeharper123

My New SL3....

Size 58, with my training wheels (powertap).....


----------



## mjdwyer23

Nice!!!


----------



## mjdwyer23

New Wheels!


----------



## jimzman

Very Nice. Have you had a chance to try them out ; and if so ; what your feeling.
Great Way to start out the New Year and Happy New Year
Jim


----------



## mjdwyer23

I spun up for a bit on the rollers then took a quick, cold, dark spin around the block -- the wheels feel awesome! This setup only added a few ounces and the bike is still sub 16 lbs. All the BS about wheel weight is just that -- BS! These wheels spin up quickly and still climb well, and none of that heavy front feeling that I had with the 808 up there. I'm going for a real ride on thursday.


----------



## Ryder321

mikkelz said:


> Christmas came early for me!  I got this '09 Roubaix yesterday. Took it for it's first ride yesterday too and all I can say is: *amazing*! I still can't wipe the silly grin off my face...
> 
> 
> 
> More photos here.




Folks, you really must see this to appreciate it. Michael's work here is worth a few moments of your time. I found it to be uncommonly good.

If you appreciate a fine bicycle, well...

Beneath the photo is an unobtrusive line, "More photos here."

Click it for a reward.

This will take you to Flickr and his thumbnails. In the upper right corner is "Slideshow"; click on this. In the screen that follows find the full-screen expansion button in the lower right corner; click that, sit back and enjoy this fine show, preferably on a large, bright screen.

This was a visual treat for me, a veritable feast for the eyes, that left me wanting to reach out to my screen and stroke those exquisite components and frameset. Michael's camera "loves" this bike.

Michael, I especially like your use of available light, rather than using the ubiquitous flash. The colors and textures are so much better as you have rendered them here with your loving camera and eye, avoiding the use of flash.

Michael, you have a splendid photographic eye, an imaginative perspective, respect for your craft, and this old man appreciates your efforts.

Thanks for this.


----------



## rosborn

Ryder321 said:


> Folks, you really must see this to appreciate it. Michael's work here is worth a few moments of your time. I found it to be uncommonly good.
> 
> If you appreciate a fine bicycle, well...
> 
> Beneath the photo is an unobtrusive line, "More photos here."
> 
> Click it for a reward.
> 
> This will take you to Flickr and his thumbnails. In the upper right corner is "Slideshow"; click on this. In the screen that follows find the full-screen expansion button in the lower right corner; click that, sit back and enjoy this fine show, preferably on a large, bright screen.
> 
> This was a visual treat for me, a veritable feast for the eyes, that left me wanting to reach out to my screen and stroke those exquisite components and frameset. Michael's camera "loves" this bike.
> 
> Michael, I especially like your use of available light, rather than using the ubiquitous flash. The colors and textures are so much better as you have rendered them here with your loving camera and eye, avoiding the use of flash.
> 
> Michael, you have a splendid photographic eye, an imaginative perspective, respect for your craft, and this old man appreciates your efforts.
> 
> Thanks for this.


Couldn't agree more. Beautifully done.

I had my heart set on that exact same bike but the "network" was out of red trimmed bikes when I bought mine this past summer. I ended up with the blue tinted ride. As I look at these photos I wish I had held out for the one with red trim.


----------



## mikkelz

Hi Ryder321 (and rosborn). Thanks for the kind words - I was quite taken aback!  

I just wanted to share some photos of my stunning new bike with all you bike enthusiasts and didn't really take any extra effort whilst taking the photos which is what I usually do! I let whatever I'm taking a photo of (in this case my bike) do the hard work :thumbsup: 

I rode my first race today 75km (~46mi) after a few weeks of very good training. It was absolutely brilliant. I thought I had fun during my training, but boy did I have a blast during the race.


----------



## Ryder321

> Hi Ryder321 (and rosborn). Thanks for the kind words - I was quite taken aback! 

It was my pleasure.


>I just wanted to share some photos of my stunning new bike with all you bike enthusiasts and didn't really take any extra effort whilst taking the photos which is what I usually do! I let whatever I'm taking a photo of (in this case my bike) do the hard work 

Don't be too quick to dismiss your efforts.

Someone had to be the shooter, you've confessed, and I reckon that makes you guilty as charged. So... man up, and accept your praise.  

>I rode my first race today 75km (~46mi) after a few weeks of very good training. It was absolutely brilliant. I thought I had fun during my training, but boy did I have a blast during the race. 

Outstanding!

Oh, and if I may offer one small constructive criticism.:thumbsup: I see that you've added a couple of shots of an additional set of tires since I first viewed your essay. I wonder if these two extra photos are up to the same standards of the originals? There is the distracting element of another bike in the background with these two. Do these two extras actually add to your essay? I don't know, just wondering. I'm thinking that perhaps it would be better at this point not to add additional photos unless they actually ADD to the overall picture. (Heh... a little play on words.) What do you think?

How about this for an idea: Conclude your photo-essay with a photo of you competing on your beautiful new Roubaix. Bright, angled sunlight, and front-lighted (early or late in the day, not overhead sunlight which is too contrasty and harsh, and casts deep, unflattering shadows) to show off the colors, and maybe a shot of you at an angle, cornering perhaps, so that you're not readily identified (it being a weird and dangerous world, etc.). It would be a nice finishing touch to your photo-essay, I think. And perhaps to come, you could add a photo of you holding a trophy; that would top it off best of all, don't you think?!

Enjoy yourself, and be safe; it's a dangerous world on the streets, and you're the smallest, most readily squished thing out there. Be vigilant, assume the worst, and don't get into scraps with automobiles -- your legs ARE your fenders. Basically, my mantra whether behind the wheel or on my bike is, "Don't get involved in the other guy's mistake."

Oh, and (since I'm on a roll here, liberally dispensing unsolicited advice ), you might wish to recall what Bell Helmets used to say: "If you have a $10 head, then wear a $10 helmet." 

Have fun.


----------



## LOMartin

Elite 06'


----------



## LOUISSSSS

2009 Tricross Singlecross + Mavic OP wheelset:


----------



## mdutcher

*My New Tarmac Pro SL - WOW!*

I recently picked up my new 2010 Tarmac Pro SL and I got it all built up last week-end... Here is a picture for all of us that just love to look at pictures.

As pictured it weighs just over 15 lbs. What a great bike.

Enjoy!


----------



## mnk

*2010 Ride*

SL3 changed wheels to DA

PS - hope the picture bit worked out OK!!


----------



## lambdamaster

Saddle Up said:


>


slick saddle :thumbsup:


----------



## andyk

mnk said:


> SL3 changed wheels to DA
> 
> PS - hope the picture bit worked out OK!!


How do you find those wheels mnk?

I am debating either these or the shallower c24's

Andy


----------



## mjdwyer23

I like posting my bike! Of course, mother nature intervened shortly after those pics were taken, so I haven't taken her out for a spin yet. 


































Sorry old bike!


----------



## biobanker

So hot. Im really glad you made the choice to pick that frame up - you will be even happier once you start pedaling!


----------



## mjdwyer23

Me too -- I can't wait to get on the road! I'll be riding the cross bike this week though with the snow the way it is. 

The blue frame/fork/crank/saddle/seatpost is for sale in the classified section (paid advert). I'll miss it, that is, until I ride the new one.


----------



## omar_pr

Hi From Puerto Rico, here is my custom road bike setup:

2010 Specialized Tarmac Pro 54(M)

SRAM Force Group

Mavic Ksyrium SL wheelset

FSA K-wing handlebar

FSA Stem

Fizik handlebar tape

Selle Italia SLR gel flow saddle

Exustar carbon cage

Look Keo 2 max pedals

-Sorry for the bad quality pictures

Enjoy


----------



## mikkelz

Stunning bike omar_pr!  Awesome photos too. :thumbsup:


----------



## omar_pr

mikkelz said:


> Stunning bike omar_pr!  Awesome photos too. :thumbsup:


Thanks a lot...


----------



## jrob1775

Saddle Up said:


> Been lurkin here for some time but haven't really posted. I find that I get a long better with people on bike forums if I stck to the photo threads only. I let my photos do the talking. Warning! You may spot these photos more than once on this site or around the interweb.
> 
> This is my latest experiement that went right. I'm loving this bike in this configuration. Need to replace the 18 t freewheel with a 20. This is also my way of giving everyone that has called the Tricross fork ugly the middle finger. I think it's a thing of beauty.



Nice MONSTER TRUCK looking Singlecross!!! :thumbsup: I have one that I use for a winter road bike and commuter. I was thinking about doing the same thing you did, dropping the gearing and taking it on the trails. What size tire do you have on the front?


----------



## carl702

*my new tarmac pro sl 2010*

soon dura ace wheel c50


----------



## mjdwyer23

Nice!


----------



## Midwest Playa

Curious about the Wheels are they good??? I have a set of Reynolds Assault and actually I almost got this set.

Thanks 

PS Azz kicking Bike:thumbsup:


----------



## mjdwyer23

I love my sram wheels, but I have the 60/80 combo. They absolutely haul on the flats, but they rock uphill as well. Smooth and comfortable.


----------



## gcamachopr

carl702 said:


> soon dura ace wheel c50


nice bike Carlitos!!!!! see you sunday!!!! George!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## pvflyer

mikkelz said:


> Christmas came early for me!  I got this '09 Roubaix yesterday. Took it for it's first ride yesterday too and all I can say is: *amazing*! I still can't wipe the silly grin off my face...
> 
> 
> 
> More photos here.


 Very nice, even better photo album :thumbsup: . How can you keep your place so clean...Your carpet is spotless  .

Regards


----------



## pvflyer

omar_pr said:


> Hi From Puerto Rico, here is my custom road bike setup:
> 
> 2010 Specialized Tarmac Pro 54(M)
> 
> SRAM Force Group
> 
> Mavic Ksyrium SL wheelset
> 
> FSA K-wing handlebar
> 
> FSA Stem
> 
> Fizik handlebar tape
> 
> Selle Italia SLR gel flow saddle
> 
> Exustar carbon cage
> 
> Look Keo 2 max pedals
> 
> -Sorry for the bad quality pictures
> 
> Enjoy


 Watch out for the COQUI.....nice ride and beautiful view you've there thanks for treating Us . Looks like you have the same setup regarding seat post height and stem length as I do ( what size frame is your?)How tall are you and what is your inseam,if you don't mind me asking?
I've a 110mm stem and about 9" (23cm) of seatpost exposure from top tube to seat rails.

Regards


----------



## mikkelz

pvflyer said:


> Very nice, even better photo album :thumbsup: . How can you keep your place so clean...Your carpet is spotless  .
> 
> Regards


Thanks!  I've done just over 1400km's (870mi) since I got the bike. I've enjoyed every minute of it thus far. Aside from having to get the front Shimano 105 shifter replaced last month, I haven't had any issues!

There's a big race here in South Africa next month that I've been training for, the Cape Argus Pick 'n Pay Cycle Tour - 108km's. The one Lance Armstrong and South Africa's Darrel Impey is riding in. Amongst the other pro's of course. 

Well, aside from a few creaks and noises, but loads of people experience that. Nothing a bit of grease won't fix! :thumbsup: 

RE: my carpets - I keep my bike downstairs on the tiled floor, but had it upstairs for the "photo shoot". I'm just tidy I guess. :blush2:


----------



## IAmSpecialized

My new SL3 frame. Just finished building it up! I'll get better pics some time or the other..


----------



## Bluffplace

Here's mine
View attachment 192533


----------



## mjdwyer23

Nice SL3s guys! Bluff, how do you like that fit?


----------



## Bluffplace

mjdwyer23 said:


> Nice SL3s guys! Bluff, how do you like that fit?


I rode a Cervelo S1 for 2 years. 
I feel that the reach is a little longer on the SL3. I'm a little stretch out, keeping an eye out for a 80mm stem to see if this helps
I only took the bike out twice on the flats and so far it is a much better ride than the S1, smoother and stiffer. The roughly 3lbs difference 
between the S1 and the SL3 is amazing. 

Well worth buying the frameset and building up the bike. Its also cheaper this way.
.


----------



## mjdwyer23

Good stuff -- Have you considered seat position to help with the reach?


----------



## Bluffplace

As part of the frame purchase, my LBS gave me a fit. They recommended a shorter stem. At the time, I did not want to spend the extra $$$ for the stem.

There is also a difference in riding on a trainer and riding on the road. On my 2 road rides, I did not feel stretch out.

I'm hoping the snow melts soon here in NY so that I can go on a couple of back to back long ride and see how I feel before purchasing the stem.


----------



## IAmSpecialized

Bluffplace said:


> There is also a difference in riding on a trainer and riding on the road. On my 2 road rides, I did not feel stretch out.


Trainers always make you feel more stretched. It's a multifactorial issue. I like to ride with a stem 20-30mm longer on the road than on the trainer.


----------



## j-man

*my new tarmac*

this is my tarmac sl3 that has replaced my 2006 tarmac sl. i love tarmacs!


----------



## DMFT

*j-man....*

Did you get too small a frame? You have a layback post with the seat all the way back.
Or do you just have way looooong femurs?


----------



## mdutcher

*Updated Tarmac Pro SL - WOW!*

I can't get enough of this bike. In my quest to get it as light as possible without going too far overboard, I think that I have reached my goal.

Here are some updated pictures with some minor changes.

As pictured.... 14.6 lbs! I could not be happier. Dream come true.

Enjoy.


----------



## pvflyer

mdutcher said:


> I can't get enough of this bike. In my quest to get it as light as possible without going too far overboard, I think that I have reached my goal.
> 
> Here are some updated pictures with some minor changes.
> 
> As pictured.... 14.6 lbs! I could not be happier. Dream come true.
> 
> Enjoy.



Inspirational..........I think that's pretty amazing - no UCI races for you Sir! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Bike looks really good.

Are you running tubular tires or clinchers?


----------



## mdutcher

pvflyer said:


> Inspirational..........I think that's pretty amazing - no UCI races for you Sir! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Bike looks really good.
> 
> Are you running tubular tires or clinchers?


Thank you for the compliment. That is right no UCI races for me  

My race wheels as pictured are Zipp 404 tubulars.

With my Ksyrium SLs for everyday riding... my bike weighs a hefty 15.5 lbs.


----------



## IAmSpecialized

Beautiful bike. Is that seatpost an Easton EC90? How do you like it?


----------



## mdutcher

IAmSpecialized said:


> Beautiful bike. Is that seatpost an Easton EC90? How do you like it?


Yes, it is an EC90. Easton makes great stuff. I have no complaints. As far as seatposts go, it is pretty much like any other one. I chose this one for the zero offset and for the weight savings.


----------



## pvflyer

mdutcher said:


> Thank you for the compliment. That is right no UCI races for me
> 
> My race wheels as pictured are Zipp 404 tubulars.
> 
> With my Ksyrium SLs for everyday riding... my bike weighs a hefty 15.5 lbs.


 15.5lbs is where mine is right now, my goal is a sub 15 bike it will get there.

I notice you pretty much have top notch parts Zipp, Sram Red, Easton's but what caught my attention was your brakes. What are they? 

With all that top notch parts is easy to see why you can not get enough of ridding that bike.

Job well done


----------



## mdutcher

pvflyer said:


> 15.5lbs is where mine is right now, my goal is a sub 15 bike it will get there.
> 
> I notice you pretty much have top notch parts Zipp, Sram Red, Easton's but what caught my attention was your brakes. What are they?
> 
> With all that top notch parts is easy to see why you can not get enough of ridding that bike.
> 
> Job well done


Ah, yes, the brakes. Within the save some weight forum up above, there was a discussion on these brakes. They are ultimately Feather Brakes. They weigh in at 199 grams and mine were no exception. Here is the killer deal though, they are the Taiwan version of the Feather Brake and I bought them from Planet-X Bike out of the UK for a lot less. Plus, I got a free set of Ti skewers when I bought the brakes.

The brakes have received marginal reviews, but mainly due to the stock pads that they come with. Switch out the pads for some that work for you and they work great. No complaints at all. Great modulation and good stopping power. Of course, I use the Swiss Stop pads for carbon rims. I use those same pads for my conventional rims as well. They will wear out a little faster, but it does work for me in stopping power and modulation.

They are a great set of brakes. Nice and light, inexpensive, and they look cool.


----------



## Guest

What size is that? I sold my 2003 Allez Comp (Zebra Bike!) and have been sorry since. Mine was a 58cm. I've been looking for one on ebay since.


----------



## mdutcher

gnauss said:


> What size is that? I sold my 2003 Allez Comp (Zebra Bike!) and have been sorry since. Mine was a 58cm. I've been looking for one on ebay since.


mine is a 54cm. I know what you mean about sellers remorse. Good luck in finding your allez.


----------



## Midwest Playa

j-man said:


> this is my tarmac sl3 that has replaced my 2006 tarmac sl. i love tarmacs!



Just a Suggestion I think White Tape on the Handlebar will look alot better will balance the color coordination with the Seat IMO

Nice Bike :thumbsup:


----------



## j-man

DMFT said:


> Did you get too small a frame? You have a layback post with the seat all the way back.
> Or do you just have way looooong femurs?


i actually feel a little stretched out on it. its a size 54 and im about 510ft tall. i keep thinking about moving the seat but i just haven't gotten around to it.


----------



## mjdwyer23

man I want an SL3 in pearl white/blue!


----------



## DMFT

j-man said:


> i actually feel a little stretched out on it. its a size 54 and im about 510ft tall. i keep thinking about moving the seat but i just haven't gotten around to it.



Good lookin' bike btw, how are the KCNC Brakes feeling?


----------



## turtle14

mjdwyer23 said:


> Sorry old bike!


... and I'm the new owner of your old bike! :thumbsup:


----------



## mjdwyer23

Hey dude! Post up pics when you get it built up!


----------



## Ack

Been a long time lurker here, but never had a road bike worth posting. Here's my new '09 Roubaix Expert.....I can already tell it's going to be much more enjoyable to ride than my old Trek dinosaur!


----------



## rosborn

Ack,

Very nice ride. I wanted one of those BADLY. Unfortunately, there weren't any in my size (58) last June when I was in the market. I ended up with a Roubaix Comp.

I'm in Michigan too, near Ann Arbor! It's fantastic that the snow is gone and it's warm enough to hit the road!

Rob


----------



## catnash

*Two carbon specialized's*

Here's a brother to my S-works enduro. 2010 Roubaix Elite, ones 10 carbon ones 7.

Here in the UK we get 10% in free gifts so I have some shoes/helmet and gloves on the way.


----------



## medbikerun

Always lurking but figured I'd might as well go ahead and post my old ('06 S-Works) and current ('08 SL2) Tarmac since I always has a tough time finding many pics of others with these color schemes.

<a href="https://s802.photobucket.com/albums/yy305/dsilver2/?action=view&current=IMG_3527.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i802.photobucket.com/albums/yy305/dsilver2/IMG_3527.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="https://s802.photobucket.com/albums/yy305/dsilver2/?action=view&current=IMG_4051-1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i802.photobucket.com/albums/yy305/dsilver2/IMG_4051-1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## bonafido

Hi New to this forum here, would like to share my bike pic, she is a 2009 Tarmac SL2 with Dura Ace 7800 and 7900 combi.


----------



## IAmSpecialized

That is a beautiful SL2!


----------



## tom_h

Lose the big saddle bag on the top tube!
;-)


----------



## JeremyP

It's rubbing on your brake cable...


----------



## mjdwyer23

Always liked the gold scheme!


----------



## freezing_snowman

Here's mine










And my friend's


----------



## bonafido

IAmSpecialized said:


> That is a beautiful SL2!


Thanks. 



tom_h said:


> Lose the big saddle bag on the top tube!
> ;-)


Will remove once i get a new Saddle bag



JeremyP said:


> It's rubbing on your brake cable...


oh thanks, will remove it when im getting a new saddle bag.




freezing_snowman said:


> Here's mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my friend's



Wooah that's a Superb machine!!!


----------



## bonafido

mjdwyer23 said:


> Always liked the gold scheme!


Its my second choice, was going to get a red and black scheme but than it's out of stock and the only one that in stock is the one with BB30 therefore decided on the white and gold scheme.


----------



## lakes road sheep

Heres mine. I am really impressed by the handling


----------



## PeteWi

Here's my 2009 Specialized Roubaix Elite Triple that I picked up three weeks ago. As soon as I bought it there was a cold snap (relatively speaking) and then the rain came. This has been the first week I've been able to get any outside miles on it. I've put a hundred miles on it this weekend and I love it! It's so smooth and I love the way it handles.

It's completely stock, but miles above what I've been riding for the past year and a half. I've been on a Giant that I picked up on Craigslist. I bought that one to see if I would stick with riding. After losing 60 pounds and entering a couple 100km rides and doing 40 mile group rides on the weekends, I think I'm hooked.

It may not be ultra fancy and top of the line, but it's pretty fine to me!


----------



## rosborn

Pete,

Top of the line don't mean sh*t if you don't ride it. You're riding your bike so it's the best bike for you. I have a similar bike and I love it. Spending more would have been a waste for me.

Congratulations! I'm glad you're enjoying your bike.

Rob


----------



## adauphin

09 Tarmac Comp

Black Bar Phat tape
Shimano A530 pedals

Only about 30 miles so far :cryin: 

Next pics will be with the HED Bastogne/Conti 4000's


----------



## mikagsd

*2010 Roubaix Comp*

Here is mine. Rims are Kinlin XR-300's from wheelbuilder.com w/CK Classic Hubs and DT Competition 2.0 spokes although built by my LBS.


----------



## Maxfli

*Specialized Roubaix Elite 2008*

Just bought it 3 weeks ago and loving it. Replace Seat with Fizik Arione.


----------



## Maxfli

*Specialized Roubaix Elite 2008*

My new ride and loving it. Replace seat with Fizik Arione.


----------



## Quixote

Had originally intended to get a C-dale Slice, but poor availability led me to bring this rocket home instead. Surprisingly hefty, but no complaints so far.


----------



## mikkelz

There really are some awesome bikes here. :thumbsup: Cycling's equivalent of porn...


----------



## adauphin

Finally added the wheels/gp4000s'


----------



## Mosovich

*My Roubaix..*

Here is my 09 Roubaix.. I really like it.. Just changed out the chainring set from a compact to a regular set up with an new carbon spider and TA rings in a 53x38 up front.. Changed out stem to a 3T with a 6 degree drop instead of the 8 that came on the bike.. Bike is super light at 16lbs.. Rides great!


----------



## turtle14

Finished building this one up a few weeks ago and I LOVE it!



flickr link (for you photogs)

07 S-Works Tarmac SL, SRAM Red drivetrain, ~15 lbs, and FAAAAST! I'm in love with this Gerolsteiner color scheme, if you couldn't tell . Now I need a new pair of wheels (and by need, I mean really want)!


----------



## mjdwyer23

Hey, that looks familiar! Looks great dude! I'm rolling on Neuvation wheels, and I am very happy with them.


----------



## carl702

*my tarmac pro sl*

15.5 lbs excellent bike


----------



## kyliebert

*2008 Specialized Tarmac Comp*

My first post. Here's my 2008 Gerolsteiner Tarmac Comp. Mix of Ultegra SL and 6600. Spinergy PBO Stealth clinchers with stickers removed (of course). I love the ride of this bike.


----------



## kyliebert

*test1*

test1


----------



## kyliebert

*2008 Specialized Tarmac Comp*

Sorry Guys, Newbie at this forum stuff. (notice the "test" post above, sorry) Wanted to post pics of my 2008 Tarmac, tried yesterday, but Im not sure where it went. Anyways Ill repost now, hopefully on the correct thread. Let me know what y'all think.


----------



## rosborn

Mosovich said:


> Here is my 09 Roubaix.. I really like it.. Just changed out the chainring set from a compact to a regular set up with an new carbon spider and TA rings in a 53x38 up front.. Changed out stem to a 3T with a 6 degree drop instead of the 8 that came on the bike.. Bike is super light at 16lbs.. Rides great!


Any issues with the standard crank? I've been thinking about doing the same thing with my Roubaix but was concerned about clearance with the chainstay.


----------



## turtle14

^^^ Looks great! I love the blue-black color scheme (as you can probably tell by my pic a few posts above yours ). What kind of wheels are those?


----------



## kyliebert

Thanks Turtle, love your SL as well. The wheels are Spinergy PBO Stealth Clinchers with stickers removed.


----------



## Presta

*SL3 2010 w. Campy Super Record 11 Speed*

My new ride. I love it!


----------



## IAmSpecialized

PRESTA, that is a beautiful bike.


----------



## Presta

IAmSpecialized said:


> PRESTA, that is a beautiful bike.


Thank You! I am stoked about it. It rides like nothing I have ever experienced. Super stiff, yet plush!


----------



## tednugent

Can I post my MTB?









My rear derailleur for my 09 Rockhopper Comp 29-er broke on the trail.

ON the car is my '10 Secteur Elite.


----------



## Njlitespeed

*2007 Tarmac Sworks FSA bars,stem, cranks. Ultegra levers and brakes. Mavic open pros*


----------



## Njlitespeed

*2007 Tarmac Sworks FSA bars,stem, cranks. Ultegra levers and brakes. Mavic open pros*


----------



## PMacAZ

Might as well make this my first post on the forum. I'm back riding after almost 5 years; I've sure missed it. Here's my 2010 Roubaix Expert. All stock for now. Had it a little over a month now and we're getting along fine.


----------



## rickyscuba

Mosovich said:


> Here is my 09 Roubaix.. I really like it.. Just changed out the chainring set from a compact to a regular set up with an new carbon spider and TA rings in a 53x38 up front.. Changed out stem to a 3T with a 6 degree drop instead of the 8 that came on the bike.. Bike is super light at 16lbs.. Rides great!


that's a BB30?


----------



## rosborn

PMacAZ said:


> Might as well make this my first post on the forum. I'm back riding after almost 5 years; I've sure missed it. Here's my 2010 Roubaix Expert. All stock for now. Had it a little over a month now and we're getting along fine.


I love your ride. The color scheme on your '10 Expert (blue) is "similar" to the color scheme on my '09 Comp (blue tint). They're dark enough to look black from a certain angle but have an iridescence when you get close.

I do find it troubling that y'all are just "getting along". You two are still in your honeymoon period and ought to be madly in love with each other!


----------



## Mosovich

rosborn said:


> Any issues with the standard crank? I've been thinking about doing the same thing with my Roubaix but was concerned about clearance with the chainstay.


No problems at all... Works great, you will have to get the bigger spider to handle the bigger rings.. I got TA rings, which work great..


----------



## PMacAZ

rosborn said:


> I love your ride. The color scheme on your '10 Expert (blue) is "similar" to the color scheme on my '09 Comp (blue tint). They're dark enough to look black from a certain angle but have an iridescence when you get close.
> 
> I do find it troubling that y'all are just "getting along". You two are still in your honeymoon period and ought to be madly in love with each other!



Thanks rosborn. You're right, I am madly in love with her and she was SO supportive today getting me through my 1st 50 - miler in I don't know how long. Despite strong headwinds on the run back, I never once had any complaints about the bike or the quality of the ride. Love it.

I agree about the color. I chose it over the White/carbon scheme because, while they both look good, the blue just struck a chord. My eye strays over to it constantly sitting in the living room.


----------



## tonypgst

My 2010 S-Works Tarmac SL3 in Carbon. 13.8lbs. Recently upgraded from an '07 Roubaix.


----------



## kyliebert

Dude, that's one sick ride! What type of chain rings? I like the look with the Red cranks


----------



## 4ster

2010 Pro SL that I got about a month ago. It's a blast to ride. It replaced a 2007 Tarmac Expert. I was really surprised at how much larger the tubes are on the Pro SL.

View attachment 199058


----------



## IAmSpecialized

kyliebert said:


> Dude, that's one sick ride! What type of chain rings? I like the look with the Red cranks



Looks like Force chainrings to me.


----------



## jermso




----------



## tonytourist

I think your rear derailleur wants to kill itself!


----------



## tonypgst

kyliebert said:


> Dude, that's one sick ride! What type of chain rings? I like the look with the Red cranks


They are Stronglight CT2 chain rings.


----------



## pdainsworth

4ster said:


> 2010 Pro SL that I got about a month ago. It's a blast to ride. It replaced a 2007 Tarmac Expert. I was really surprised at how much larger the tubes are on the Pro SL.
> 
> View attachment 199058


Dude... that is one HAWT looking bike! Those Mavics look awesome!


----------



## mikkelz

jermso said:


>


Holy smokes!  Awesome. :thumbsup:


----------



## 4ster

pdainsworth said:


> Dude... that is one HAWT looking bike! Those Mavics look awesome!


Thanks. I'm loving the wheels. I've also been switching them over to my Seven and can't seem to bring myself to ride another wheelset right now. Maybe once the newness wears off. These wheels roll very smoothly.


----------



## jermso

tonytourist said:


> I think your rear derailleur wants to kill itself!


saved it in time!


----------



## tonytourist

jermso said:


> saved it in time!


:thumbsup: 
How do you like the 45/65 Edge combo?


----------



## jermso

tonytourist said:


> :thumbsup:
> How do you like the 45/65 Edge combo?


combined with Alchemy/C-4 hubs it's a real pleasure to ride.

stiff stuff for mashing flats & light enough for climbs.

aided with smooth rolling schwalbe durano tubs. these are the new renamed schwalbe stelvios, same legendary tubs, different callsign.


----------



## NotZeroSix

*2008 Specialized Tarmac*


----------



## jermso




----------



## rickyscuba

jermso said:


>


What kind of tape/ bar cover are those?


----------



## jermso

rickyscuba said:


> What kind of tape/ bar cover are those?


http://www.esigrips.com/Silicone_Road_Grips.htm


----------



## nic92516

*2010 Tarmac Expert SL in Saxo Bank colours*

View attachment 200375

2010 Tarmac Expert SL in Saxo Bank Colours. Stock except for Mavic Kysrium Elite Wheelset with Conti GP4000s upgrade.


----------



## avalnch33

*My S-Works SL3*

View attachment 200432

2011 S-Works Tarmac SL3

This is my new ride. I call it my 'Rocket Ship'. More pictures to follow. The detail on the paint job and graphics are AMAZING!


----------



## avalnch33

jermso said:


>


What headset spacers are those?


----------



## jermso

avalnch33 said:


> What headset spacers are those?


KCNC anodized.

arrange in UCI colors to match UCI motif on the seat tube.


----------



## pvflyer

*2010 Tarmac SL pro*

Bike is almost done the way I want. 

FRAME: 2010 Tarmac SL pro 54cm
CRANK SET: Specialized S'WORKS 172.5 standard/BB30
SEAT POST: Specialized S'WORKS
SADDLE: Specialized Toupe SL WC edition 
LOOK KEO MAX II gray cleat 
BRAKES: Zero Gravity OG 06 Ti 
BRAKE PADS: Swiss Stop yellow
HANDLEBAR/STEM: Specialized Tarmac Barmac S'WORKS 42cm/100mm 
CASSETE: Dura-Ace 12/27 and TR ceramic Ti 11/27
WHEELS : Reynolds Assault or Dura-Ace C-24CL
SKEWERS:Tune Ti 
TIRES: Schwalbe ULTREMO R 
TUBES: Bontrager XXX LITE

Weight without pedals, cages and computer parts, with Shimano Dura-Ace Wheels 14.17lbs


----------



## h2o-x

pvflyer and avalnch33,

Fantastic bikes! They look fast just standing still.


----------



## jermso

avalnch33 said:


> This is my new ride. I call it my 'Rocket Ship'. More pictures to follow. The detail on the paint job and graphics are AMAZING!


wow.

the astana job.

is it already on sale?


----------



## avalnch33

jermso said:


> wow.
> 
> the astana job.
> 
> is it already on sale?


a few came in this month, about 10 frame-sets in each size, but i think it will be in with the rest of the 2011 releases. Not sure, just know I got lucky and I love the bike and am thankful for it.


----------



## 56cbr600rr

just got it Saturday. Still might trade if for 58; undecided and now have a 56.


----------



## 56cbr600rr




----------



## h2o-x

56cbr600rr,
I thought about the same with Pro SL and my Cervelo R3. I couldn't decide between the 56 and 58. I went 56 both times and have been very happy. When in doubt ride the smallest frame you can.


----------



## pvflyer

56cbr600rr said:


>



Luv the 1098 with the Termis :thumbsup: :thumbsup: .......You've got to change Forum name to 56duc1098.


----------



## DonDenver

56cbr600rr said:


>


Get rid of the duc so we can see the real bike


----------



## scottie

52" Dura-Ace SL3


----------



## dysfunction

replaced my 03 Allez 









with this










so now it shares time with


----------



## omar_pr

Just want to share a picture from a morning ride... Excuse the quality, I used my Iphone....


----------



## mikkelz

Replaced the original, white Body Geometry Bar Phat tape with black tape.

Also fitted a a black, Specialized Toupe Ti saddle to replace the original, white one.


----------



## crossracer

Here is my classic Allez. Not 100 percent original but still rides great.


----------



## Chaos

*2010 Roubiax SWorks*

Picked up the frameset and built it up with Sram RED and Reynold Attacks.
weighs in around 15.48lbs


----------



## lactic acidosis

Chaos said:


> Picked up the frameset and built it up with Sram RED and Reynold Attacks.
> weighs in around 15.48lbs


The bike looks photoshop'd in these pics. There's something weird going on with the combo of the paint and the lighting. What setup did you use to take the shot?


----------



## Chaos

lactic acidosis said:


> The bike looks photoshop'd in these pics. There's something weird going on with the combo of the paint and the lighting. What setup did you use to take the shot?


i'm no photographer that's for sure. i've got a canon g10 that i don't really know how to use.
the photos are loaded in photobucket, then i used their 'auto fix' editing tool because i thought the pics came out to.... bright/overexposed??? not even sure of the correct term.:idea: 
so yeah i do agree that it's a bit photoshopped looking, maybe i should just reload the originals???


----------



## rosborn

Chaos said:


> i'm no photographer that's for sure. i've got a canon g10 that i don't really know how to use.
> the photos are loaded in photobucket, then i used their 'auto fix' editing tool because i thought the pics came out to.... bright/overexposed??? not even sure of the correct term.:idea:
> so yeah i do agree that it's a bit photoshopped looking, maybe i should just reload the originals???


Why worry about it? They look GREAT as is.

Damned fine bike!


----------



## Devery

My SL2 Rocketship. Recently changed cables to Yokozuna Reaction along with a new set of 2010 SRAM Force brakes.


----------



## sdirep

Ive been searching for a tarmac with some 404s on this forum. I just ordered some through a friend and cant wait til i get them on my bike. Those are the carbon/alloy 404s on your sl2 correct? How do you like that wheelset?


----------



## Devery

My Transition Pro "against the clock" machine.


----------



## Devery

sdirep said:


> Ive been searching for a tarmac with some 404s on this forum. I just ordered some through a friend and cant wait til i get them on my bike. Those are the carbon/alloy 404s on your sl2 correct? How do you like that wheelset?


Correct,they are ZIPP 404 clinchers with Tangente tires. I absolutely love this combo and use them for my daily drivers, they rock! Probably the only wheels that I'll ride from this point forward.


----------



## Devery

blank


----------



## Devery

My Transition Pro in race form. Have since changed out Specialized bar to ZIPP Vuka Bull.


----------



## tom_h

never mind, I see you already did it! :thumbsup: 

~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~
great TT bike  , 

but PLEASE consider deleting the post with the ultra-large pixel size.

It completely messes up the formatting for ALL the other posts on the same page.

Thanks!


----------



## Devery

tom_h said:


> never mind, I see you already did it! :thumbsup:
> 
> ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~
> great TT bike  ,
> 
> but PLEASE consider deleting the post with the ultra-large pixel size.
> 
> It completely messes up the formatting for ALL the other posts on the same page.
> 
> Thanks!


For some reason I don't have the option to deletea post although I am registered, hmmm.


----------



## tom_h

avalnch33 said:


> View attachment 200432
> 
> 2011 S-Works Tarmac SL3
> 
> This is my new ride. I call it my 'Rocket Ship'. More pictures to follow. The detail on the paint job and graphics are AMAZING!


Is the appearance of the handlebar position due to the camera angle?
Otherwise, it looks suspiciously like Bert's bike in the 2nd frame of this cartoon.
Just kidding! ;-)
.
.


----------



## h2o-x

Devery,
Those a are great looking rides! That seems like a fairly tall stack of spacers on your SL2 steer tube.
H


----------



## kyliebert

My 2009 Tarmac Pro SL...love the ride


----------



## h2o-x

kyliebert,
GREAT looking ride! What's the wheelset?


----------



## kyliebert

Thanks H2O...The wheels are Spinergy PBO Stealth clinchers with the stickers removed. Super durable and smooooth


----------



## h2o-x

White spokes... I should have known they were Spinergy!


----------



## IAmSpecialized

I would love to get a set of those Spinergys but I've just read too many people who've had too many problems with Spinergy. Deep down I'd love to own a set.


----------



## h2o-x

I don't have experience with their road wheels, but the Spynergy Xyclone 29er wheelset is fantastic.


----------



## kyliebert

Iam Specialized....I can only speak about the Stealth PBO clinchers, but they are a fantastic everyday wheel. Light enough to climb, and aero speed on the flats. The PBO spokes makes for a super smooth ride, and through about 3000 miles, they have been bomb proof. I know Spinergy took a bad rap with the Rev-x, but I cant speak more highly of these wheels. Look really cool with the white spokes and you can pick up a set for a good price on Ebay. Read the other reviews on this site...all pretty positive.


----------



## mjdwyer23

I had the Xaerolites, 12k miles under my ownership and another 7k with the new owner.


----------



## IAmSpecialized

My new Easton EC90 SL carbon clinchers showed up today


----------



## lambdamaster

I shoulda realized I wouldn't have anywhere near chicago to ride this before I bought it.








c'mon ebay! daddy needs a new pair of wheels!


----------



## pvflyer

lambdamaster said:


> I shoulda realized I wouldn't have anywhere near chicago to ride this before I bought it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> c'mon ebay! daddy needs a new pair of wheels!



Damn,that's nice.:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## garysol1

lambdamaster said:


> !


Specialized "Test Ride" bike. I have always dug there special test ride colors.


----------



## garysol1

Updated pic..... 15.0 lbs ready to ride.
Roubaix SL2
Campy Super Record 11
Fulcrum Zero 2-way wheels
Htchinson tubeless tires
3t Ergonova bars
Thompson 2x stem
Keo carbons


----------



## IAmSpecialized

Beautiful Roubaix. The Campy components are a nice touch.


----------



## kyliebert

Wow! Me is Jealous!!!! Looks awesome. The white cables are a nice touch. Gore ride-ons?


----------



## lambdamaster

thanks all, and not a test bike
I don't think they made test versions of the SX


















This is a test bike though:








unfortunately it, too, is sitting on ebay

I had two specialized road bikes too, a roubaix and a tarmac. They both suffered destruction at the hands of strangers. I'm riding aluminum now.


----------



## garysol1

for some reason at first glance it looked like wood grain like the P bike test colors


----------



## berndrea

My newest project, just finished it


----------



## sdirep

'09 Tarmac with my first upgrade Zipp 404s. Love them so far.


----------



## s54

2009 Tarmac with Easton EA90 Aero's. Sorry for the not so great cellphone pic.


----------



## canthidefromme

s54 said:


> 2009 Tarmac with Easton EA90 Aero's. Sorry for the not so great cellphone pic.


Are those the stock bars?


----------



## s54

canthidefromme said:


> Are those the stock bars?


Yes, stock bars.


----------



## avalnch33

*crux*

not done yet, but soon.


----------



## avalnch33

*Crux*

Frame: Specialized Crux
Fork: Specialized carbon 1 1/8 to 1 1/2 tapered
Shifters: SRAM Red
Brakes: Avid Shorty Ultimate with SwissStop yellow pads
Front Der: SRAM Force with K-Edge gold chain keeper
Rear Der: SRAM Red
Cassette 6700 12-27
Crank: SRAM Red with 46 tooth Rotor Q Ring, 38 tooth Red
Chain: KMC X10-SL Pink Lady
Wheels: Easton EC90 Aero
Tires: Challenge Grifo 700x34
Seatpost: Thomson Elite Setback
Saddle: Fizik Antares
Bar: PRO Vibe 7s 42
Stem: Specialized 100mm, but will change for a PRO when it comes in
Hudz: SRAM Soft Grip Red. I ride for the HUDZ-Subaru team, so I'm throwing out some love. These are awesome, and are super grippy.
Pedals: Shimano XTR - The only way to go for cross. In my opinion.

Bar angle changed after the took the picture. Didn't realize I put it that high in the stand.


----------



## garysol1

avalnch33 said:


> Frame: Specialized Crux
> <snip>.


Looks awesome!! I have a Crux S-Works frame on order and can't wait to get it. Looking forward to hearing a ride report from you on yours.


----------



## krocdoc

i am a little confused by the crux models. Seems the aluminum frame models have all the new touted features (internal routing, fork, etc.) The S-works looks like my 2 year old S-works tricross.


----------



## avalnch33

The S-Works crux is the same as last years tricross, with a new one likely for 2012 that will blow people's minds. The other 2 crux carbons have a 1.5 taper and internal.


----------



## garysol1

avalnch33 said:


> The S-Works crux is the same as last years tricross, with a new one likely for 2012 that will blow people's minds. The other 2 crux carbons have a 1.5 taper and internal.


 I am looking at tthe Expert and the Pro carbon Crux pics now and it appears all of the carbon framed bikes have exposed cables and do not have the larger taper....

Expert









Pro


----------



## avalnch33

garysol1 said:


> I am looking at tthe Expert and the Pro carbon Crux pics now and it appears all of the carbon framed bikes have exposed cables and do not have the larger taper....
> 
> Expert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pro


you are correct. i just saw a picture of one of the crux carbons being built and it is normal routing. why they didn't go internal? Not my department,


----------



## jeeper006

sorry for the shotty pics, my camers isn't too great.
Here is my 2010 Allez sport compact!!










built this little bike stand in about 20 minutes for $7.00

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4778194393/" title="DSCN0152 by pantherball65, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4100/4778194393_77f97db6a7.jpg" width="360" height="270" alt="DSCN0152" /></a>

lots of red accents.:thumbsup: 

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4778829426/" title="DSCN0155 by pantherball65, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4141/4778829426_8716869305.jpg" width="360" height="270" alt="DSCN0155" /></a>

Carbon Fact fork:thumbsup: 

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4778829456/" title="DSCN0144 by pantherball65, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4138/4778829456_9feaf8416f.jpg" width="360" height="270" alt="DSCN0144" /></a>

My other joy
2010 Rockhopper Expert
RS Tora 318 solo air fork
Kenda nevegal 2.35
Hutchinson Toro 2.15
Alligator Ti rotor 
soon to be 1x9


----------



## canthidefromme

I like your rockhopper's stand better than the allez's


----------



## physcocyclist

jeeper006 said:


> sorry for the shotty pics, my camers isn't too great.
> Here is my 2010 Allez sport compact!!


Haha nice looking bike!

here is mine


----------



## jeeper006

nice bike physocyclist.hahaha. i take it your a little bit taller than me judging by the seat height.... of course im only 5'7 so most people are.haha


----------



## jeeper006

yah the allez stand sux, the vertical bars sway and if you even look at it the wrong way it will fall over.

However, the rockhopper stand pretty sturdy, i can pull the bike to one side a little and it will pop back in place, the allez stand just kind of willows up if i try to move the bike.


----------



## matthewtucker

Avalnch33 (or any Spec dealer or any Spec folks in the know) - Questions on your Alloy Crux:

1. Does the fork have a carbon steerer?
2. Do you know the geometry for the 54 and 56 frames? Specifically, I'm looking for seat tube angle, top tube (virtual/horizontal), head tube length and bb drop.


----------



## physcocyclist

jeeper006 said:


> nice bike physocyclist.hahaha. i take it your a little bit taller than me judging by the seat height.... of course im only 5'7 so most people are.haha


yeah the bike is a 58 but still feels a lil small, but the 60 felt massive. Im 6'2 with a longer torso


----------



## avalnch33

matthewtucker said:


> Avalnch33 (or any Spec dealer or any Spec folks in the know) - Questions on your Alloy Crux:
> 
> 1. Does the fork have a carbon steerer?
> 2. Do you know the geometry for the 54 and 56 frames? Specifically, I'm looking for seat tube angle, top tube (virtual/horizontal), head tube length and bb drop.


1. No it is an aluminum steerer that is tapered 1 1/8 to 1 1/2.
2. 
54cm - seat tube angle 73.5, 140mm head tube, 69mm of bb drop. tt(h) 549mm
56cm - seat tube angle 73.25, 155mm head tube, 69mm of bb drop tt(h) 560mm

anything else let me know.


----------



## matthewtucker

Chainstays?


----------



## avalnch33

matthewtucker said:


> Chainstays?


are you asking for chainstay length?


----------



## JokerSeven

Hey I have one of those too. 
This is my 2010 Allez Sport (standard double). Coming from MTBs, It is my first road bike. I'm lov'n it !


----------



## jeeper006

im pretty much in the same boat Joker, this is my first real ( no dept-store) road bike, and its a blast so far. I feel bad for my Rockhopper b/c its just collecting dust right now.haha


----------



## matthewtucker

Yes. Based on the 'interweb' talk, the alloy geometry (new) is different from the carbon (old tricross - long chainstays).

Thanks again.


----------



## seemana

*05 Allez*

Bought the frame and built if from there....it started out full Ultegra & Neuvation M28 wheelset. It now has a Force crankset on it with the remainder of the group going on over the winter (busted crankbolt meant the new one had to go on sooner than expected). As long as it's going to be completely broken down for the conversion, I'm having a friend give it a new paint job before I put it back together...going all black.

View attachment 205950


----------



## seemana

seemana said:


> Bought the frame and built if from there....it started out full Ultegra & Neuvation M28 wheelset. It now has a Force crankset on it with the remainder of the group going on over the winter (busted crankbolt meant the new one had to go on sooner than expected). As long as it's going to be completely broken down for the conversion, I'm having a friend give it a new paint job before I put it back together...going all black.
> 
> 
> 
> Slow day at work so I fired up some photoshop to see what the bike would look like black. Not professional quality work here, but this is what I'm thinking. Any thoughts? I'd put "Specialized" in between the white stripes on the downtube and "Allez" on the top tube. I think it would look pretty cool...definitely one of a kind.
> 
> View attachment 205955


----------



## tbellrun23

Just picked up my 2011 allez this morning. Sorry about the size, here is a link to the album as well https://img844.imageshack.us/g/picture001t.jpg/


----------



## mtrider05

*2008 Tarmac Elite*

Just got it today, better pics to come.


----------



## JaiLeR

my first ever road bike. 2010 Allez Sport. I love it.


----------



## jeeper006

nice bike jailer, i have the exact one, although i had to change my back tire after my second ride, blew it out on a rough road somehow. other than that little mess i love it


----------



## JaiLeR

yeah im super happy with it. It was definitely a good choice for a first bike.


----------



## terryansimon

hi guys... long time lurker, first time poster here.

decided to bite the bullet and bought myself a 2009 Specialized Roubaix Pro with SRAM Red/Force. took a 20km ride back from the bike shop to my place and I've never felt more enthusiastic about prolonging the ride. the bike was THAT comfortable. I must say the fitting was very important and a good thing to do, which may explain my grin from ear to ear!

here are some pictures of it.


----------



## carrock

Mosovich said:


> Here is my 09 Roubaix.. I really like it.. Just changed out the chainring set from a compact to a regular set up with an new carbon spider and TA rings in a 53x38 up front.. Changed out stem to a 3T with a 6 degree drop instead of the 8 that came on the bike.. Bike is super light at 16lbs.. Rides great!


Are you sure about the weight?

I have the same bike and they are 20lbs stock

Can't believe you've saved 4 lbs by changing the crank??


----------



## badge118

*2009 Roubaix Pro redux Campy 11*

Well here we have my Raoubaix with Campy Chorus 11. Only thing I did not upgrade were the brakes since I am getting TRP 950 SL's once they are available again in white. Wish I could afford the 970 SL's but jeez. Went with the FSA 11 speed chain rings. They are just as smooth as the Campy I test road and I like the looks with the Specialized crank arms better. I have also been running HED Ardennes with the Stans No-Tubes conversion kit and they ROCK. Gotta Love Stan.


----------



## BunnV

Super nice set up! I'm going to PM you about your tubeless set up. I have the same wheels. :thumbsup:


----------



## Devastator

Devery said:


> My Transition Pro in race form. Have since changed out Specialized bar to ZIPP Vuka Bull.


IMO one of the best looking bikes Ive ever seen on the forum. Id have to rate it severely badass.


----------



## BluesDawg

Lots of great looking bikes in this thread, but where are the pictures of all the 2011 bikes people are starting to get?


----------



## red_lantern

*2011 Roubaix Comp*

Just picked it up this afternoon. 
Somehow the front brakes weren't with the bike so there's 
a non-matched set at the moment. I shortened to a 100mm 
stem and a Giant one was put on temporarily. For now, 
I put spd m520 pedals on there b/c that's what I have on 
the Rockhopper and they had them 1/2 price because 
they were without the cleats.


----------



## BluesDawg

Nice looking bike, red lantern. Why is it that the worst pictures of any new bike are the ones on the manufacturers websites and promotional materials? It's almost like they don't want to sell them.

What size is that bike? What do you think of the Fulcrum 6 wheels? Is the freehub loud?


----------



## red_lantern

It's a 61, or XXL. I found the 58 to be a little tight b/w the seat and the bars, especially if I tried to drop to the bottom bars. They didn't have any 2010s in that size, so I went with the '11. 
I think the tires are an upgrade from the Aksiums (or so I'm told). They were both 105. The frame is 8r vs, 7r on the '10. The price was $400 less than the posted price for the '10 ($2700 on the website, although I would have paid less than that at the shop). 
The only downside was the color. I liked the black better than the white-appearing bikes on the website. I turns out it's very RED as you can see. Kind of makes me wonder what the black/white version looks like in person.
I'm no expert on wheels or hub noise, but the guy who helped me on delivery day said he had ridden it after he put it together and noted that they were "the quietest he had ever heard" for what that's worth. Most of the noise I think i could hear on my first ride was from the chain rubbing as I'm still trying to figure that out in the high and low gears. My comparison is a Rockhopper so...


----------



## BluesDawg

I thought it looked big. I'm considering a Comp Rival 58. They only come in the white/black color scheme, black where yours is white and white where yours is red. That is good news about the hub noise. The hubs on a 2008 Roubaix Expert I rode with Fulcrum 5 wheels was the most obnoxiously noisy thing I've ever heard.


----------



## red_lantern

I agonized a little about the Rival v. 105. Prob both good, mostly personal preference.
You're right about the color-it's not black where the other is red. That means the white/black will be mostly white with black accents. The web pic doesn't really show you that. Fortunately, pretty soon you should be able to see and ride one in person without ordering it first. I'll be interested to see what folks think.


----------



## simonaway427

Here's mine - not nearly on the level of some of the others here - but its my first bike and I'm loving every minute of it!!

'10 Tricross with Soul 3.0SL wheelset


----------



## jermso




----------



## jeeper006

jermso..... that might be the most beautiful thing i have ever seen!!


----------



## mtrider05

jermso said:


>


I love flat black, the amount of red is perfect. understated, yet still there.


----------



## nowayout

11 Allez Apex My first road bike.


----------



## mtrider05

nowayout said:


> 11 Allez Apex My first road bike.


Love the color scheme, how do you like the Apex?


----------



## Fenrisulfur

*Tarmac & Prophet*

I'm new to road biking. Having been in mountainbiking for some years.
It surprised me how different the two disciplines are.
The biggest reason I bought this bike was because of the paint job. In my opinion it's one of the best looking frames today for my budget.










Here it's keeping my Prophet company.


----------



## nowayout

mtrider05 said:


> Love the color scheme, how do you like the Apex?


Already brought it back for an adjustment and still dont like it. Probably going to return it for something else tomorrow. FYI I am a beginner and this is my first road bike but compared to the others (2010 ALLEZ COMP & Allez Elite) I test rode the Apex sucks


----------



## canthidefromme

nowayout said:


> Already brought it back for an adjustment and still dont like it. Probably going to return it for something else tomorrow. FYI I am a beginner and this is my first road bike but compared to the others (2010 ALLEZ COMP & Allez Elite) I test rode the Apex sucks


What don't you like about it?


----------



## Local Hero

I just ordered a new bike. 

Either I'm going to sell this beater or turn it into a TT. 

Here it is:










S-Works, M4
DA 7700


----------



## rosborn

Local Hero said:


> I just ordered a new bike.
> 
> Either I'm going to sell this beater or turn it into a TT.
> 
> Here it is:
> 
> S-Works, M4
> DA 7700


You need to hang on to that bike. Believe it or not, that's a classic ride. Almost a museum piece.


----------



## Local Hero

*wow*



rosborn said:


> You need to hang on to that bike. Believe it or not, that's a classic ride. Almost a museum piece.


Really? I had no idea. 

I have five bikes and a sixth on the way. If I don't put some aero bars on it, I had plans to sell it and buying a set of high end pedals.

What do you think its worth? 

Do you have a link that I can read on it?


----------



## rosborn

Local Hero said:


> Really? I had no idea.
> 
> I have five bikes and a sixth on the way. If I don't put some aero bars on it, I had plans to sell it and buying a set of high end pedals.
> 
> What do you think its worth?
> 
> Do you have a link that I can read on it?


Yeah. There has been numerous references to your bike on the Bicycling.com forum, especially by one of the professionals, who also happens to be a bike shop owner. Apparently, there were only a select few of this model made.

I don't know anymore than that but it certainly seems worth keeping if for no other reason than that.


----------



## Maxfli

*My Specialized Roubaix Elite with upgraded Fulcrum Racing 5*









New Continental GP4000S tires as well. A big improvement over the original Mavic Open Sport wheels.


----------



## Local Hero

rosborn said:


> Yeah. There has been numerous references to your bike on the Bicycling.com forum, especially by one of the professionals, who also happens to be a bike shop owner. Apparently, there were only a select few of this model made.
> 
> I don't know anymore than that but it certainly seems worth keeping if for no other reason than that.


Maybe somebody will pick it up. I just put it on craigslist for $750.


----------



## jermso




----------



## truthautomatic

2000/01 S Works Festina
2006 Allez Elite

Got the Festina for free, my current project

One is 52cm, the other is 56cm, guess which one


----------



## jeeper006

Festina is 52cm
allez is 56cm????????

i always judge by the gap b/w toptube and downtube on headtube


----------



## BluesDawg

I'd say the Festina, with its level top tube would have the longer seat tube.


----------



## truthautomatic

You both got it right. The Festina is 52cm but the toptube is taller than the Allez. The measurement threw me off at first I thought I was getting a midget bike. I learned something about frame geometry that day.


----------



## Nicklaus

*My "non-stock" 2009 Roubaix*

Respectable, even for a triple.


----------



## Local Hero

truthautomatic said:


> You both got it right. The Festina is 52cm but the toptube is taller than the Allez. The measurement threw me off at first I thought I was getting a midget bike. I learned something about frame geometry that day.


I just sold my M4, which I believe has the same frame as your Festina. If I had kept it, I would have made it into a TT bike. 

You said that it's your project. What are your plans for the Festina?


----------



## redmr2_man

rosborn said:


> You need to hang on to that bike. Believe it or not, that's a classic ride. Almost a museum piece.


Really? That's pretty cool to know! Any links?

I've been on this for about a year. I use it to cross train for mtn biking.










99 ,I believe, M4
Ultegra 6500 shifters, everything else is 105 5500.
Older Ksyrium ssc sl's

It just kinda....works! And works well. One of my riding buddies upgraded to a Guru, and let me have this for 400 bux. It's a great bike! The short wheelbase is a little sketchy at speeds over 40-45mph, but it works. 

It's a little heavy with the mtn bike seat, lead weight cockpit and post, midrange older shimano group, and wire bead rubinos, but I like it. :thumbsup:


----------



## RTUNED87

no one fix'd up any of the 2010 allez's


----------



## truthautomatic

Local Hero said:


> I just sold my M4, which I believe has the same frame as your Festina. If I had kept it, I would have made it into a TT bike.
> 
> You said that it's your project. What are your plans for the Festina?


Not sure at the moment, I got it for free from some guy clearing his "garage" out but from the shape of the bike it looks like it was kept outside under a tarp or some kinda of covering. The Shifters are shot, the left one so rusted out that the shifter cable is lodged in. Im looking to restore the bike if i can find the parts cheap on craigslist. Otherwise ill part it out and convert it to single speed. Not really looking to put much money into the bike as I dont know how bad the frame has been effected by the elements.


----------



## krocdoc

*2011 starts today!*


----------



## wetpaint

sweet, the blue on your SRM goes perfect with the bike!


----------



## misternapps

2008 tarmac elite

upgrades:
ultegra front/rear der, ultegra cassette
zipp cages
xero xr-1 (paid $150 -  )


----------



## rhyslewisdavies

*my S Works SL3 2011 bike pics here!*

http://weightweenies.starbike.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=76820


----------



## RJP Diver

*2011 Secteur Comp*

Pardon the badly composed, low-res camera-phone picture...

Here's a pic taken on the very first ride on my new 2011 Secteur Comp a few weeks back. Still had the crappy toe-clip pedals (since upgraded to 105's) for it's inaugural 40mi ride from one end of Long Beach Island, NJ to the other... and back. 

If I had thought about it I would have made it a better "Study in Red & White" by showing more of Barnegat Lighthouse (on the northern tip of LBI) in the background...


----------



## roadie01

*What's left of my Tarmac SL!*

Here's what's left of my 2006 S-Works Tarmac SL after being hit by a truck while riding a week ago. I sure hope the insurance does the right thing and springs for a new S-Works bike.


----------



## mymilkexpired

Holy smokes. How'd you fair in the accident?


----------



## SimonChik

Sold 









Sold 









Here Stay


----------



## easyridernyc

the 011 = sweet

the 09 omg


----------



## roadie01

I fared okay in the accident, no broken bones any way. Plenty of road rash and bruises though. Oh and strapes on the insides of my legs from where the frame collasped under me.


----------



## h2o-x

I am glad you're okay, brother! Was the truck driver at fault? Was a police report filed? Are any of the components salvageable? Do you have your bikes covered with a rider under your homeowner's or renter's insurance? 

I am so sorry this happened to you and your S-Works.

Keith


----------



## Cni2i

*2010 Tarmac Expert Sram Red and Force*


----------



## roadie01

h2o-x said:


> I am glad you're okay, brother! Was the truck driver at fault? Was a police report filed? Are any of the components salvageable? Do you have your bikes covered with a rider under your homeowner's or renter's insurance?
> 
> I am so sorry this happened to you and your S-Works.
> 
> Keith



The driver was at fault, there was a police report filed showing that he turned left into me and that I had the right of way. I'm meeting with an independent insurance adjuster highered by the insurance company representing the business the guy that hit me works for. Get this he works for an ambulance company. If they do the right thing and pony up the cash for current MSRP cost for the items I lost as a result of the accident there it will be a done deal. If they don't I'll be contacting an attourney to find out what my rights are in terms of personal property replacement. Of course I hope they just pay to replace everything damaged. 

The other items damaged in the crash, Reynolds Stratus clinchers both with cracks in the epoxy holding the carbon together, right Dura Ace shifter bent, rear deraileur bent, S-Works shoes with cracked carbon sole, S-works helmet damaged, team kit bibs and jersey torn, gloves torn and cut off by the paramedics.


----------



## mtrider05

misternapps said:


> 2008 tarmac elite
> 
> upgrades:
> ultegra front/rear der, ultegra cassette
> zipp cages
> xero xr-1 (paid $150 -  )


Looks familiar:


----------



## mdutcher

roadie01 said:


> The driver was at fault, there was a police report filed showing that he turned left into me and that I had the right of way. I'm meeting with an independent insurance adjuster highered by the insurance company representing the business the guy that hit me works for. Get this he works for an ambulance company. If they do the right thing and pony up the cash for current MSRP cost for the items I lost as a result of the accident there it will be a done deal. If they don't I'll be contacting an attourney to find out what my rights are in terms of personal property replacement. Of course I hope they just pay to replace everything damaged.
> 
> The other items damaged in the crash, Reynolds Stratus clinchers both with cracks in the epoxy holding the carbon together, right Dura Ace shifter bent, rear deraileur bent, S-Works shoes with cracked carbon sole, S-works helmet damaged, team kit bibs and jersey torn, gloves torn and cut off by the paramedics.



Wow! I am glad that you are OK.... the bike can and will be replaced. Scary stuff is happening on the roads as I have heard of more instances of crap like this happening. Inattentiveness and just plain irritated drivers. Just last week, I was almost hit by 2 irritated drivers for no apparent reason on the same ride on a loop that I ride with my wife. I was not breaking any laws, just pissing them off for some reason or another because I was on the road.

I sure hope that all ends well for you and your replacement bike. Be careful out there.


----------



## easyridernyc

jermso said:


>



sweet....


----------



## rward325

*2010 Specialized Roubaix Expert*

Crap just realized I putr expert in the title. It is a pro frameset.

Unfortunately I have to wait for the guy who does my fitting to get back from Kona so there is still steer tube on top. When he gets back we will do final fitting and get it dialed in.

Specs:
2010 Specialized Roubaix Pro M(54)
Shimano Pro Stealth EVO Bar/Stem Combo
Campagnolo Super Record 11 Grouppo
HED Arrdenees Wheels(found crack)
DT Swiss R1.1/240s Hubs/DT Swiss comp spokes

As promised better pcitures


----------



## jermso




----------



## Quixote

Killer build! The hood/saddle match is interesting.


----------



## carrock

*2009 roubaix elite*

2009 roubaix elite size 58

Ditched the cxp-22 wheels

Fitted Roval fusee e5, schwalbe ultremo R1 tyres, turbo tubes alias saddle. Down from almost 10kg to 8.5. (21lbs to 18.5) 

Just need to lose 20kg (44 lbs ) from my body and I'm there


----------



## h2o-x

This is the 56 cm 2010 Tarmac Pro SL frame I built up at the beginning of the summer. It's spec's with a Dura Ace 7800 group. I run either Ksyrium Premium SL or Williams 30X wheelsets. I am making the move to Reynolds Assaults in the next couple weeks. 

Of all the road bikes I have owned over the years, this Tarmac is by far my favorite. It's not as quite as light as my Cervelo R3, but it climbs and descends better for me. I am 6' 185, and I find that the R3 is not as stiff as the Tarmac. I cannot throw the R3 into the corners the way I can the Tarmac. The tarmac is a very precise bike; it goes exactly where you point it.


----------



## LeeBradySL2

*My 2011 SL2 Frameset built up *

Mavic Ksyrium SL Wheelset
Schwalbe Ultremo Tyres
Specialized Alias BG Saddle
FSA K Force Bars 44
FSA K Force Stem 110
FSA K force Seatpost
FSA K Force Chainset 50/34
Dura Ace Bottom Bracket
Look Keo Max 2 Carbon Pedals
2011 Ultegra STi's
2011 Ultegra Brake Calipers
2011 Ultegra Front and Rear Mech

15lbs 8oz excluding pedals


----------



## rward325

Very nice, enjoy it.


----------



## Cni2i

^^^ Looks great. Like your choice of components. Final weight?


----------



## jeeper006

damn fine bike leebrady


----------



## LeeBradySL2

Cni2i said:


> ^^^ Looks great. Like your choice of components. Final weight?


15lbs 8oz without pedals


----------



## giro

He there,
Isn't the SL2 return to the line in 2011 ??
For all we know, the SL2 was got rid of the line since SL3 was launched.


----------



## LeeBradySL2

Its definitely a 2011 Tarmac SL2 frameset. It's not actually available as a frameset only.


----------



## PainCake

jermso said:


>



What kind of cables are those? I just bought the same bike as a module from my LBS. I'm still in the process of building it.


----------



## jermso

PainCake said:


> What kind of cables are those? I just bought the same bike as a module from my LBS. I'm still in the process of building it.


cables are by Powercordz

shift housing using Alligator Mini I-Links

brake housing using Alligator I-Links


----------



## jellybone

*2010 S-Works SL3 Module*

Love this bike!


----------



## mikeharper123

jellybone said:


> Love this bike!


Nice, I have the red and black Sl3 from 2010...

But why do you keep it in the bushes?


----------



## PainCake

mikeharper123 said:


> Nice, I have the red and black Sl3 from 2010...
> 
> But why do you keep it in the bushes?



Mmmhmm, dirty chain. Mine gets sent to the bushes for that too.


----------



## barkingelectron

*1991 Sirrus*

Any love for a vintage ride?

1991 Sirrus Sport (upgraded with mostly Superbe Pro)


----------



## roadie01

*Broken bike before and after. FINALLY!!*

Below are pics of my 2006 Tarmac SL after being hit by a truck and the replacement build after finally settling with the insurance and tracking down a new frame and parts with in my budget.


----------



## rward325

Glad to see you are back on the road. Better yet, glad to see you survived the crash.


----------



## roadie01

BTW 

If anyone is looking for some Dura Ace 7800 parts I have the following up for sale:

Shift/Brake controls; scratched but other wise in perfect working order, replacement top caps will eliminate the scrapes. 

Brakes; both front and rear calipers. These look new, the pads are worn and will need to be replaced soon. 

Front Deraileur; In great shape, only signs of wear are on the iner plates from the chain shifting. 

Rear Deraileur; In perfect working order and not bent, scratched near lower pivots. 

Willing to part with all of the above for $300.


----------



## Mosovich

*Wow..*

Glad you are okay.. Unfortunately here, (Augusta, Ga), we have a guy who ran into a group of cyclist and one is still in a coma (a month today) :mad2: and no charges have been filed YET!


----------



## serious

That bike in pieces is just plain scary. I definitely did not need to see that, but glad to hear that all turned out well. Here is my bike, an S-Works Roubaix (2007 build on a 2008 Quick Step team frame), 15.6 lbs without pedals.


----------



## Cni2i

^^^Nice. Red/White frame always looks really sporty. :thumbsup:


----------



## Cni2i

Here is my 2010 Sworks SL3. I like everything about it except the seat....doesn't match. Will replace with another one. 










Sram Red Shifters/Rear derailleur/Crankset with ceramic bearings/chain
Sram Force Front derailleur/brakes
Sworks carbon bar
Ultegra 11-28 cassette
Ritchey carbon stem
EA90 SLX wheelset
Hawk pulleys

Final weight with pedals and carbon water cages: 15.30 lbs.


----------



## 12104205mok

*S-Works Schleck Bike*

Here is my S-Works SL3 in Andy Schleck paintjob. Just picked it up today and very happy with the way it has turned out. As is including Garmin computer 6.8kg's (15.2lbs).

Build list:
Shimano Dura Ace Carbon Laminate Clincher Wheelset
Michelin Latex Tubes
Schwalbe Ultremo Tyres
San Marco Regale Racing Team Saddle
FSA K Force Bars 42
FSA OS99 CSI Stem
FSA K force Light Seatpost
Specializes S Works Cranks
Rotor Compact Q Rings
K Edge Chain Catcher
Speedplay Titanium Pedals
Dura Ace STi's with white Hudz
Dura Ace Brake Calipers
Dura Ace Front and Rear Mech
Lizard Skins DSP Race Bar Tape
Tacx Tao Carbon Bottle Cages
Garmin Edge 500 Computer and speed and cadence sensor
Nokon white cables

Can't wait to take it out for a spin tomorrow.


----------



## boon

*Project Black*

Here's my newly built Tarmac S-Works SL3 2011 in project black color (or lack thereof).



















This is not a removable decal - it's underneath the clearcoat.


----------



## tom_h

jellybone said:


> Love this bike!


hi jellybone, Great looking bike :thumbsup: 
That looks like an 808 rear and 404 front wheel?
How is the handling with that setup, especially in moderate wind gusts up to 15 mph?
Would you be comfortable doing a 45+ mph descent under those conditions?


----------



## dwn2sk8

Nothing too special, but here she is...


----------



## DarkoBWM

How do you guys think the Black/Red/White '11 Tarmac SL2 would look with white tape and a white saddle?


----------



## pdainsworth

DarkoBWM said:


> How do you guys think the Black/Red/White '11 Tarmac SL2 would look with white tape and a white saddle?


I think it would look great. Most bikes look really good that way, at least until things gey filthy. Fortunately tape is cheap, and saddles can usually be cleaned up.


----------



## DarkoBWM

pdainsworth said:


> I think it would look great. Most bikes look really good that way, at least until things gey filthy. Fortunately tape is cheap, and saddles can usually be cleaned up.


I wonder if anyone has tried Mr. Clean Magic Erasers on white tape


----------



## jeeper006

white saddle and white tape would be awesome!!!!


----------



## roadie01

White tape can be cleaned. The best method is to use a clean rag and a water based cleaner. I've used Simple Green with good results. I saw a post on the net that lemon furniture polish works well. 

I just typically just retape my bars twice a year, once in the spring after a hard winter and those nasty trainer sessions. Then again just be for Lotoja if it's been a wet or especially dirty summer, because no one wants to spend 200 miles looking at dirty tape.


----------



## IAmSpecialized

If it matters to anyone, I have found Fizik Vinyl tape to be relatively resistant to getting dirty.


----------



## roadie01

Happy Days 15.01 pounds with pedals and cages. Adding tubulars in the spring which will put me under the UCI limit of 14.9 lbs.  And it rides like a dream, fast, light, and tight just what one would expect from a Tarmac.


----------



## DarkoBWM

Beautiful bike man What wheels are those?


----------



## ScottSugi

*2011 Tarmac Pro*

My boys have named her "Sexy". Turns my head every time I walk by.
View attachment 216383


----------



## Hitchhiker

SimonChik said:


> Sold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Stay


Just curious. do you smoke the **** before or after the ride?


----------



## Cni2i

ScottSugi said:


> My boys have named her "Sexy". Turns my head every time I walk by.
> View attachment 216383


Very "sexy"


----------



## Cni2i

Just switched out my EA90 SLX for the Rapide SL45....


----------



## roadie01

DarkoBWM said:


> Beautiful bike man What wheels are those?


Mavic Ksyrium SL Anniversary edition, I'm on my third year with these wheels and while not the most aero wheels they have been pretty bomb proof so far. Just need regular maintenance of the free hub to keep the free hub bushing from wearing.


----------



## roadie01

Cni2i said:


> Just switched out my EA90 SLX for the Rapide SL45....


Looks great very subtle with the black and white theme. Except for the yellow "lawyer" stickers.


----------



## G0LFII

2011 Tarmac Expert (49cm)










16lbs 1oz


----------



## rhd1607

Woops. Forgot to contribute. Here is my 2011 Specialized Roubaix Elite. Built it up myself.















































*Frame + Fork:* 2011 Specialized Roubaix Elite (52cm)
*Stem:* FSA SL-K (90mm)
*Handlebar:* FSA Compact Pro
*Levers:* SRAM Apex
*Seatpost:* FSA SL-K
*Saddle:* Specialized Toupe 143
*Brakes:* SRAM Rival
*Crankset: *FSA SL-K Light Carbon 53-39
*Pedals:* Speedplay Light Action
*Front and Rear Derailleur: *SRAM Apex
*Cassette: *SRAM Apex 11-32
*Chain:* KMC SL
*Wheelset:* Bicycle Wheel Warehouse Blackset Race
*Tires: *Vittoria Rubino Pro 3

*Final Weight including pedals and bottle cages:* 16.20 lbs


----------



## Cni2i

roadie01 said:


> Looks great very subtle with the black and white theme. *Except for the yellow "lawyer" stickers.*[/QUOTE
> 
> LOL....I've since taken those stickers off


----------



## jeeper006

G0LFII said:


> 2011 Tarmac Expert (49cm)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16lbs 1oz



very nice bike!!!!!! i see im not the only super short person around here. haha, i ride a 49cm allez


----------



## roadie01

Cni2i said:


> roadie01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great very subtle with the black and white theme. *Except for the yellow "lawyer" stickers.*[/QUOTE
> 
> LOL....I've since taken those stickers off
> 
> 
> 
> I tore mine off at the LBS before I even paid for the frame.  Granted I used to work there.
Click to expand...


----------



## mdutcher

*2011 S-Works Tarmac SL3*

Just got this today! It arrived a few months early and just surprised me.

15 lbs as pictured. Not too shabby.

Enjoy!


----------



## carlislegeorge

*2011 Tarmac SL3 Pro - Project Black*


----------



## ehkim

beautiful!


----------



## serious

Wow, the nices Project Black bike I have seen so far. I like flashy colors on bikes, but this one is very, very, very nice.


----------



## Cado

Here's my ride. More pictures at http://www.flickriver.com/photos/alain_cadorette/sets/72157624655180858/

Specialized Tarmac S-Works SL3 Cancellara Star Rider edition frame set, SRAM Red, SRAM Force (front derailleur), Zipp 303 Wheels, S-Works crankset, Stronglight CT2 53/39 chainrings, Toupé Ti seat, USE Carbon Alien seatpost, FSA OS-99 stem, 3T Ergonova Team handlebar, Dura Ace chain, Dura Ace cassette, TRP R970 SL callipers (not shown) and other components from ABC Cycles & Sports in Montreal

13.8 pds ready to roll now with Speedplay Zero Ti pedals (not shown) and TRP R970 SL brakes (not shown), bottle cages, speed/cadence sensors and magnets.

View attachment 217930


View attachment 217929


----------



## canthidefromme

Cado said:


> Here's my ride. More pictures at http://www.flickriver.com/photos/alain_cadorette/sets/72157624655180858/
> 
> Specialized Tarmac S-Works SL3 Cancellara Star Rider edition frame set, SRAM Red, SRAM Force (callipers and front derailleur), Zipp 303 Wheels, S-Works crankset, Stronglight CT2 53/39 chainrings, Toupé Ti seat, USE Carbon Alien seatpost, FSA OS-99 stem, 3T Ergonova Team handlebar, Dura Ace chain, Dura Ace cassette and other components from ABC Cycles & Sports in Montreal
> 
> 13.9 pds ready to roll now with Speedplay Zero Ti pedals (not shown), bottle cages, speed/cadence sensors and magnets.


Nike bokeh... nice bike too.


----------



## rward325

That thing is gorgeous! I don't usually like red but that one is perfect!


----------



## mdutcher

Cado said:


> Here's my ride. More pictures at http://www.flickriver.com/photos/alain_cadorette/sets/72157624655180858/
> 
> Specialized Tarmac S-Works SL3 Cancellara Star Rider edition frame set, SRAM Red, SRAM Force (callipers and front derailleur), Zipp 303 Wheels, S-Works crankset, Stronglight CT2 53/39 chainrings, Toupé Ti seat, USE Carbon Alien seatpost, FSA OS-99 stem, 3T Ergonova Team handlebar, Dura Ace chain, Dura Ace cassette and other components from ABC Cycles & Sports in Montreal
> 
> 13.9 pds ready to roll now with Speedplay Zero Ti pedals (not shown), bottle cages, speed/cadence sensors and magnets.
> 
> View attachment 217930
> 
> 
> View attachment 217929


Your bike is extremely cool! I love the color scheme!!! Nice job!


----------



## BunnV

canthidefromme said:


> Nike bokeh...


Hey, I learned a new word today!
"bokeh" cool


----------



## gntrobo

*2010 tarmac expert*

bought this off ebay awhile ago and wanted to contribute to the thread. 52cm frame, ultegra 6700 and roval fusee wheels.


----------



## kevindef

gntrobo, are you sure that is a 2010 Tarmac Expert. I own the 2010 Expert in Red/Carbon. My Color scheme is not the same as what is in your pictures. Here is the link to the Specialized 2010 Tarmac Expert:

http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?spid=45882&eid=4350&menuItemId=9256

I am in the USA, are you someplace else that may have a different color scheme? In the US there is 2 choices, either Carbon/White or Red/Carbon. I have Red/Carbon. But yours is all red, which makes me think it isn't a 2010, or from overseas and a different color offering. Just curious.


----------



## roadie01

Kevindef: Looks like the same color scheme used on the "test" bikes. The only difference between GNTROBO's ride and the "test" bike I rode this summer are the wheels.


----------



## gntrobo

kevindef said:


> gntrobo, are you sure that is a 2010 Tarmac Expert. I own the 2010 Expert in Red/Carbon. My Color scheme is not the same as what is in your pictures. Here is the link to the Specialized 2010 Tarmac Expert:
> 
> http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?spid=45882&eid=4350&menuItemId=9256
> 
> I am in the USA, are you someplace else that may have a different color scheme? In the US there is 2 choices, either Carbon/White or Red/Carbon. I have Red/Carbon. But yours is all red, which makes me think it isn't a 2010, or from overseas and a different color offering. Just curious.


that's what i thought too but by the tarmac logo there's an "expert" logo next to it. roadie1 is correct, wished it didn't have all the white stripes but i can't really complain since this is my first road bike and i enjoy riding it.


----------



## Spinner54

My built up Roubaix Pro.....Anniversary present


----------



## BluesDawg

My brand new Roubaix SL3 Expert, size 58. I just brought it home today and only had time for a very short ride before dark. The ride is amazing. I have a few tweaks to make before it fits just right, but it is close. I may need to get a shorter stem, especially if I take off the spacers. I can't wait to take it out for a long ride.


----------



## carlislegeorge

Sweet! Love the black....


----------



## rward325

Amazing in the BoB! Now go ride it!


----------



## jellybone

tom_h said:


> hi jellybone, Great looking bike :thumbsup:
> That looks like an 808 rear and 404 front wheel?
> How is the handling with that setup, especially in moderate wind gusts up to 15 mph?
> Would you be comfortable doing a 45+ mph descent under those conditions?



sorry for the late reply, didn't notice the question. handling with the 404/808 is spot on and you do feel gusts of course but nothing too unsettling but then again I weight 230lbs so that probably helps!
bike is going up for sale if anybody is interested.. making room for an impec and tt01


----------



## gtpharr

Blues Dawg - Your black SL3 Expert is the best looking bike I've seen in a long time. I think it is time to replace my 2009 with one like yours!


----------



## tonypgst

*Tarmac SL3 - Team Geo*

Here is an update to my bike. A few component changes since posting about 6 months ago. More details here: https://weightweenies.starbike.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=71548










Tony


----------



## The Mountaineer

*Specialized Tarmac Pro*

Recently bought a used Tarmac Pro which I'm very pleased with. Came with a couple upgrades and seems to be in good shape. Bike weighs about 16 pounds. I took it on my first major ride yesterday and had a great time.


----------



## serious

Wow, Tony, that Tarmac is beautiful.


----------



## myfun

my new old 2001 Allez comp. First road bike.


----------



## siberian

trying to figure out how to post a pic here... I'm a tard...


----------



## myfun

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=69423

this may help


----------



## cobrapatrol

Although I ride mostly vintage steel, here's my 2010 S-Works Roubaix SL2 that I use for 300k or more events. Only mods are the SLC saddle and 28 mm Vittoria tubed tires. I will try the Hutchenson Intensive 700x25 tire next time unless someone comes out with a tubeless 28 mm tire. Got the dyno hub on it here.


----------



## [email protected]

My S-Works Roubaix Project Black 2011...


----------



## IAmSpecialized

[email protected], that is beautiful. Dare say that is the nicest looking Roubaix I've ever seen. Nice to see a Roubaix without the bars 5 inches above the saddle. How do you like your Lightweights?


----------



## [email protected]

IAmSpecialized said:


> [email protected], that is beautiful. Dare say that is the nicest looking Roubaix I've ever seen. Nice to see a Roubaix without the bars 5 inches above the saddle. How do you like your Lightweights?


Thanks - I was not able to ride the bike yet because there is winter here and there is snow on the roads....I hope spring comes soon  .


----------



## jermso

the nicest roubaix i've ever laid eyes on.

i just cheated on my wife.


----------



## roadie01

I love the subtle black and white of the Roubaix. 

I can't wait to get my Reynolds wheels rebuilt and decals removed so that I'm running a silver, black and white only motif.

If you look back on this thread you will find my broken Tarmac SL laying on the driveway. This is my 'replacement' after the insurance gave me 'cash value' for my bike rather than 'replacement value'.


----------



## tonytourist

@[email protected], that is one mean Roubaix!!!


----------



## wobblyRider

Here's my newest. Haven't had it out yet. Hoping for decent weather for this Thursday.


----------



## flankerb

Hi, Long time lurker great forum here are a few pics of my current bike and my new one.
regards
Karl
2010 Specialized Allez Sport 


2011 Specialized S-works Tarmac Saxobank mid build.


----------



## cpcritter

*S-Works...My first carbon bike*

I asked a couple of questions in the Specialized forum and appreciate the help. I have been riding a 98 Litespeed Ultimate for some years now. I typically ride a 55 or 54cm but got a "can't pass it up" deal on this 56cm S-Works. I managed to get the fit within 1cm of my Ultimate. I was concerned that it would look like I shoe horned the fit, I don't think it looks too bad. I haven't ridden the bike other than on the rollers and the fot works. Once the weather gets warmer I will take it on its maiden voyage.
Specs.
Full D/A Di2
Easton EC90 SL
7900 Compact Crank
3T Ergosum Carbon Bars
3T Stem
SMP Saddle


----------



## CoffeeBean2

*My new Tarmac Pro SL3*

Picked it up last Thursday. Purchased the frameset and then built it up with SRAM Force, 3T stem and handlebar, Williams Cycling wheels.


----------



## jermso




----------



## DarkoBWM

wobblyRider said:


> Here's my newest. Haven't had it out yet. Hoping for decent weather for this Thursday.


Is that the SL3 Expert Double? If so how do you like it so far? Thinking about picking that up.


----------



## alexp247365

CPC, I like your bike. But I think you've teased us all by posting a picture where you can see the grass ,and that it actually still looks green. Here in Minnesota, I think the last time I saw grass was October. 

..Mildly jealous


----------



## cpcritter

I remember reading an article in Bicycling on "biking in Minneapolis" and I really appreciate the local interest in biking given the weather conditions and short season that you all deal with. I travel quite a bit and I plan to bring my Ritchey Breakaway S/S Fxed the next time I visit Minneapolis. 

I should have taken my new Specialized out when we had a break in the weather but I am saving it for a perfect weather riding.


----------



## A.Sholly

*My 2009 Tarmac Expert Double 56*

<a href="https://s295.photobucket.com/albums/mm145/Terpyman/2009%20Specialized%20Tarmac%20Expert%2056/?action=view&current=HPIM1982.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i295.photobucket.com/albums/mm145/Terpyman/2009%20Specialized%20Tarmac%20Expert%2056/HPIM1982.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

Please BUY ME!!! Lol...just saying, help a brother out. She's been good to me.


----------



## BluesDawg

An update on my Roubaix SL3 Expert with all the adjustments and accessories. 

DSCF0718 by BluesDawg, on Flickr

DSCF0722 by BluesDawg, on Flickr


----------



## rcjunkie3000

That Garmin Forerunner 305 looks better on a bike! :thumbsup: I have a 405CX and looks cheesy on my handlebars.


----------



## AndyNZ

My 2011 Tarmac Elite 56. Mostly Apex but upgrade to Force crank, Force RD, Romin seat. Still some setup adjustments to do, drop handlebars one spacer and seat needs to go up about 2mm, but love the ride.
View attachment 223778


----------



## Mosovich

*Nice...*

That's really nice looking..


----------



## boycow0109

*finally...*

After waiting an extra week for the carbon spider and xxx race lite tubes, it's ready.

This week will see a few hours on trainer getting everything tuned, the weekend will be spent outside getting dirty (snow melt).

Hope you enjoy...


----------



## Pewe

[email protected] said:


> My S-Works Roubaix Project Black 2011...


One cool looking bike...Is that a stock color on the fram or have you custompainted it?


----------



## boycow0109

All stock colors, or lack of....the black areas on the frame are UD Carbon along with the carbon spider and carbon cranks.
cheers!


----------



## boycow0109

just a few more looks....


----------



## DarkoBWM

boycow0109 said:


> just a few more looks....


Did you change the chain ring?


----------



## boycow0109

Hi Darko, 

Not sure of what you may be asking, however the chainrings are the SL S-works version availalble ala carte on the spesh website, 110 bcd UD matte spider w/ 52/36 rings.
cheers


----------



## DarkoBWM

boycow0109 said:


> Hi Darko,
> 
> Not sure of what you may be asking, however the chainrings are the SL S-works version availalble ala carte on the spesh website, 110 bcd UD matte spider w/ 52/36 rings.
> cheers


Yea I checked literally right after I posted this. I didn't realize they came with that chainring, I thought they came with the other S-Works one.

Thanks though!:thumbsup:


----------



## Special Eyes

After 28 years, I finally upgraded my road bike. Top pic is my 1983 Allez SE that I just sold to a happy camper. Then my new 2009 Specialized Roubaix Expert, 56cm. All Ultegra in ice grey. Specialized paints a few bikes in custom colors and designates them 'test bikes', provided them to dealers. Dealers can't sell them until the next model year comes out, so I was lucky enough to find this one three weeks ago at my LBS with barely any use, and minty. Only changes made by me are a new Selle Italia Flow Gel seat, a 120mm S-Works carbon stem and black HB tape, (was white). Added new Time pedals and a little pump next to the cage. What a difference a few decades makes!


----------



## GumbyN

just paid for my '11 Roubaix Elite today, will pick it up tomorrow (snow storm here in upper KC today).
it's the black/white/gold lettering.


----------



## mcwenzel

*Roubaix SL3 Expert*

New Roubaix SL3 Expert - Swapped out the seatpost for a zero setback and upgraded the wheels to Ksyrium SL's:

<a href="https://s679.photobucket.com/albums/vv155/mcwenzel/?action=view&current=IMG_1476a.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i679.photobucket.com/albums/vv155/mcwenzel/IMG_1476a.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="https://s679.photobucket.com/albums/vv155/mcwenzel/?action=view&current=IMG_1496a.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i679.photobucket.com/albums/vv155/mcwenzel/IMG_1496a.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


<a href="https://s679.photobucket.com/albums/vv155/mcwenzel/?action=view&current=IMG_1473a.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i679.photobucket.com/albums/vv155/mcwenzel/IMG_1473a.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="https://s679.photobucket.com/albums/vv155/mcwenzel/?action=view&current=IMG_1520a.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i679.photobucket.com/albums/vv155/mcwenzel/IMG_1520a.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="https://s679.photobucket.com/albums/vv155/mcwenzel/?action=view&current=IMG_1503a-1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i679.photobucket.com/albums/vv155/mcwenzel/IMG_1503a-1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## rcjunkie3000

*My 2010 S-Works SL3*

Here's my 2010 S-Works SL3.


----------



## Bianchi Ti

rcjunkie3000 what computer mount is that?


----------



## rcjunkie3000

It's a ControlTech Taxxi. 10grams.


----------



## JamesinIT

*New 2010 Roubaix Elite*

I got her for a steal at my LBS, someone had ordered it last year and then cancelled their order. 
Soon to be full 105 with Ultegra pedals and 11-28 cassette. I cannot believe the way this bike rides!


----------



## GumbyN

looks nice.
is that a Cateye V3 wireless?


----------



## JamesinIT

GumbyN said:


> looks nice.
> is that a Cateye V3 wireless?


It is indeed. due to complications on the home front, i have only managed a whimpy 8 miles on it. Tomorrow night hopefully that will change.


----------



## Wangster

2011 Tarmac Comp with Mix of Rival and Force. 3T bar and stem. Still waiting on some Soul wheels to lighten the load a bit.


----------



## Wangster

double post


----------



## Local Hero

Here's my S-Works SL2, in a crit ridden by me on a rainy day. 










Note the downtube patch. The previous owner had a "wrenching accident" a while back. I love the patch though. Not only did it lower the bike's price....Without the patch I wouldn't be able to have so much fun on it.


----------



## scottaharper

*2008 Tarmac Pro SL2 - Gerolsteiner*

I found this 61cm frame new at a local shop and built it up with parts that I had. The parts are mix of things, including 2008 Centaur 10-speed lever, Eurus wheels, Super Record cranks, and Mavic brakes. I really love the way that it rides, particularly descending.


----------



## jermso




----------



## Steeeve430

Just picked up my second Tarmac on Saturday! I got my first, a 2006 Expert with Ultegra when I was 19 in 2007, but unfortunately had to sell it to dig myself out of some credit card debt. I went looking for a Tarmac at a bike shop but couldnt find anything in my price point so I was going to choose between a 2010 Wilier Izoard or a 2010 Pinarello FP2, until the owner remembered he had a brand new bare 2010 Tarmac frame downstairs that he said he'd build with all Ultegra components for me. The deal was perfect, so I did it. Im so happy with it. 

Ultegra 6700 components with Fulcrum Racing 5 wheels and Keo2 Max pedals with a Pro PLT bar and, not pictured, a Cateye Strada Double wireless and 2 Pro fiberglass bottle cages. I wanted Arundel Mandible cages but Im in college and couldnt justify spending 2x the money on cages lol.


----------



## o0adam0o

Is it cheaper to build up? I have a gift certificate to a specific LBS (its around $1800). I wanted a white Allez comp with 105 components.
I just dont trust the Apex.. anyone like it over 105?


----------



## Rusted Angel

My 2010 Allez Sport


----------



## john_steed

Here is my 2003 (?) Specialized Sirrus with new 36-spoke Vuelta wheels.


----------



## john_steed

*Specialized Sirrus with Vuelta wheels*

Here is my 2003 (?) Specialized Sirrus with new 36-spoke Vuelta wheels.


----------



## Rusted Angel

I am very happy with my bike, I don't have cycling clothing and all that fancy stuff but, who cares?


----------



## eplanajr

This is my 2009 Allez Triple.
Ultegra shifters, F/R derailuers, and as of yesterday some new Fizik tape...


----------



## GumbyN

i'm late with my photos, got it in Feb.

'11 Roubaix Elite Apex
Cateye V3 computer
Shimano 105 pedals


----------



## veloci1

My upgraded ride:


----------



## Lu-Max




----------



## o0adam0o

Ive only had her for less than 3 weeks


----------



## badge118

*Just about done*

Here is my 2009 Roubaix Pro SL.

Grouppo Campy Chorus 11 Spd with TRP 950 SL brakes and Gore cables and FSA 11 spd rings on Specialized Crank. Wheels HED Ardennes.

I say just about done because I keep bouncing around the idea of getting a set of 50mm wheels which I would also use for cross (would have to change cassettes then, Campy 10 on the cross bike.) Still getting used to the Camera on my new phone so apologies for any quality issues.


----------



## specialized2k10

Specialized bikes are sexy. Specially tarmacs. Here's mine. 2010 allez with SRAM force groupset and ritchey protocols wheels.


----------



## JamesinIT

I agree, nice bike!


----------



## Cni2i

*Beautiful Project Black Venge*

This is *NOT *my bike. Just thought I post a beautiful Venge. Clean, stealth, and just outright fast looking....


----------



## wadesworld

*2009 Roubaix S-Works*

Just picked up this brand new frame this weekend. Its my first road bike and I am building it from scratch on a budget. Cant wait to get it built and ride this thing. If anyone is interested I will be posting updates as they come along.

<a href="https://s671.photobucket.com/albums/vv79/texxanboy1/?action=view&current=DSC03114.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i671.photobucket.com/albums/vv79/texxanboy1/DSC03114.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="https://s671.photobucket.com/albums/vv79/texxanboy1/?action=view&current=DSC03113.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i671.photobucket.com/albums/vv79/texxanboy1/DSC03113.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## terryansimon

Cni2i said:


> This is *NOT *my bike. Just thought I post a beautiful Venge. Clean, stealth, and just outright fast looking....


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## rward325

You will enjoy the frame immensely, I know I do. I have never regretted building my Roubaix. For now though it is not getting the love it deserves because of the new bike in the stable.


----------



## MeyerMED

*Happy Memorial Day!*

Happy Memorial Day, all!


----------



## schima

*roubaix s-works, expert, pro*

here are my three roubaix.
first the 2008 s-works, built up with ritchey parts, sram force and red parts. wheels are fulcrum racing 1 without decals.

then a 2009 expert, australian edition. never seen in europe. also ritchey, sram force parts and a ultegra sl crankset. wheels are fulcrum r3.

the newest is a pro sl with bb30 but i put an bsa adapter in the frame, i didn't like the noises the bb30 stuff made. force and ritchey as well and reynolds attack wheels.

the allez was my winter bike but i don't have it anymore. r.i.p. 

greets
thomas


----------



## SilverStar07

I have been lurking for a while now trying to make a decision of what to get for my first Road bike. After picking up a Secteur Elite Apex over the weekend I figured now would be a good time for my fist post. This was taken on an easy 10 mile ride with my wife.


----------



## jpsanchez

My Ride. Swapped out the SRAM Apex for Shimano Ultegra 6600.


----------



## rward325

I dig the Black and Gold frame! Looks nice enjoy it!


----------



## Cni2i

jpsanchez said:


> My Ride. Swapped out the SRAM Apex for Shimano Ultegra 6600.


I am definitely a SRAM guy...but nice looking roubaix :thumbsup:


----------



## SimonChik




----------



## traumabill

Here's my latest:

2009 Tarmac S-Works SL2
2011 Ultegra Gruppo
Deda Bars
Zipp Stem - soon to be changed to Deda Servizio Course
Selle San Marco Mantra Saddle
Mavic Cosmic Carbone Ultimate (race wheels)
Time I-Clic Carbon pedals
Fizik Tape

15.2 lbs as shown in a 58cm

Bill


----------



## cphil

schima said:


> here are my three roubaix.
> first the 2008 s-works, built up with ritchey parts, sram force and red parts. wheels are fulcrum racing 1 without decals.
> 
> then a 2009 expert, australian edition. never seen in europe. also ritchey, sram force parts and a ultegra sl crankset. wheels are fulcrum r3.
> 
> the newest is a pro sl with bb30 but i put an bsa adapter in the frame, i didn't like the noises the bb30 stuff made. force and ritchey as well and reynolds attack wheels.
> 
> the allez was my winter bike but i don't have it anymore. r.i.p.
> 
> greets
> thomas


You own 3 Roubaix's? Wow!


----------



## h2o-x

It's a lot less expensive than owning 3 Harleys. Though I'd probably add a little variety. Maybe throw a Tarmac in the mix.


----------



## tetonrolla

My 2011 Tarmac Pro SL3.


----------



## h2o-x

Man, that looks _F A S T_ just standing still! What the weight?


----------



## tetonrolla

15.3lbs


----------



## monmouthrider

Here's the latest iteration of my 2011 Tarmac Expert.


----------



## Lu-Max

^I've got the same wheels, love my Boyd 50s. Currently running Schwalbe Ultremo ZX 23mm tires on them.


----------



## monmouthrider

Lu-Max said:


> ^I've got the same wheels, love my Boyd 50s. Currently running Schwalbe Ultremo ZX 23mm tires on them.


How do you like those tires? I'm currently running S-Works Turbo tires and so far so good.


----------



## veloci1

Schwalb ZX are great and will give you a softer right, more comfortable. not by a lot , but, enough to notice. i had them on my Boyds before switching to the Specialized S-works turbo. i have not switched back to the Schwalbes. the S-works have been puncture free and really sticky on turns. again, the Schwalbes are great, but, i think the S-works have an adge on them.


----------



## rcjunkie3000

Anyone try the Schwalbe Ultremo R.1? Thinking of putting them with my new Tarmac SL3 Pro.


----------



## Lu-Max

Thus far I am very happy with the ZX tires. I've taken some fast corners, fast descents, accidentally rolled over some road debris and done a lot of climbing. They have about 400-500 miles on them (I use my Boyd wheels for events) and for the most part still look like new. 

I had to replace the rear tire after a slow rider swerved directly in front of me at the bottom of a moderately fast (~35-40mph) descent. To avoid either hitting him, a group of riders or a car I had to really get on the brakes. The back wheel skidded due to the extreme braking (first it lifted off of the ground a bit and was locked when it came back into contact with the road) and I took the tire down to the cord in one spot. The finish was still ~20 miles away but the tire never lost any pressure.


----------



## nis240sxt

My latest addition of 50mm carbon clinchers on my Tarmac American Flyer custom build


----------



## ehkim

That is a very beautiful build!


----------



## h2o-x

Fast and smoootthhh....


----------



## ajcsk8r

2010 allez comp frameset replaced a 2009 orbea opal (carbon)! After cracking two carbon frames one racing one not racing i decided to go back to the old tried and true Aluminum!!
Love the bike so far, built up with sram red, reynolds assaults with a powertap. workhorse bike that does it all except race cyclocross!!


----------



## h2o-x

I love the green and red! It pops. 

Gotta love riding the hell out of a run-of-the-mill frame with great components. I just read an article about Ned Overend racing a standard issue Rockhopper 29er frameset all last season.


----------



## ajcsk8r

i loved my carbon road frame, but road racing is envitably a crash fest. i know you crack aluminum but its much harder. I am also in the process of building up a lime green Crux and will post photos as soon as it is done!


----------



## Ollie Right

My new Project Black Venge 61cm. Great job done by the guys who assembled it at Ruislip Concept Store. Was thinking about getting a Tarmac as a second option later in the year but I don't think there is any need!

The Gloss paint looks good too, and much better than the standard colours.


----------



## Ollie Right

Double post


----------



## ludawg23

Some really nice bikes on here...well done fellas.

Just picked this one up...i'm a newbie so I'm hoping she'll last me a few years before the upgrade bugs bites. Broke her in on Saturday doing the Ride to Montauk, 70 miles.

2011 Specialized Allez Comp APEX










Sorry, a little blurry...










Golf course on the way to Montauk

Side note...what do you guys think about throwing on some white bar tape? Do you think it would work on this bike?


----------



## geoteacher

*Tarmac SL3*

My build...


----------



## AvantDale

ludawg23 said:


> Side note...what do you guys think about throwing on some white bar tape? Do you think it would work on this bike?


I'd just do white hoods.


----------



## ajcsk8r

View attachment 234216

here is the allez done with all white and black accents. The green will be done on the crux!!


----------



## The English Hacker

*2011 Roubaix Elite SL2 Apex*

My 3 week old Roubaix Elite


----------



## rward325

ajcsk8r said:


> here is the allez done with all white and black accents. The green will be done on the crux!!


You're going to learn to hate those tires!


----------



## johnnypecans

A 1995 M2, I believe. Picked it up for cheap recently. First brifter bike - first aluminum road bike, as well. I'm amazed at how smoothly it rides. Original RSX levers and rear derailleur, apparently upgraded tiagra triple and front derailleur. Need to put proper bar-tape on.


----------



## helios




----------



## Geogshark

*Like-New 2005 Specialized Allez Elite - Pricing?*

My husband has a silver 2005 Specialized Allez Elite (56 cm) that he has only ridden on short rides about half a dozen times. We estimate there are less than 100 miles on the bike. It has a carbon seat post and carbon2 front fork. Any suggestions as to what price it should bring? He paid $950 new.


----------



## dc503

My stock 11 Tarmac Expert.


----------



## jermso




----------



## gyllborgm

*My 2010 Roubaix Pro*

My 2010 Roubaix Pro just picked up the Williams System 38 wheels


----------



## GumbyN

The English Hacker said:


> My 3 week old Roubaix Elite


i opted for the black rib cages over the white. i may also change my seat and bar tape to black (and not get white striped tires next)... i think there's too much white on the bike and need to make the white/gold just accents.
still a sweet lookin' bike.


----------



## jsedlak

jermso said:


>




Want.


----------



## fatdawg

*2011 Roubaix Elite*

love it...


----------



## JaeP

*Old Skool*

My '85 Specialized Allez SE.


----------



## Waxbytes

Here is my 2011 Roubaix Comp:


----------



## Shadrijm

GumbyN said:


> i opted for the black rib cages over the white. i may also change my seat and bar tape to black (and not get white striped tires next)... i think there's too much white on the bike and need to make the white/gold just accents.
> still a sweet lookin' bike.


I have the same color scheme. I changed the saddle a tape to black, but did the brake hoods in white.......just to keep the black/white scheme going. Looks soooo much better. I'll post some pics up


----------



## broquea

Here is my 2011 Roubaix Elite SL2 Apex Compact by a local reservoir I stopped at today. 3 weeks on it and loving it!


----------



## shotgunjimmy

Just picked up a 2010 Allez today for $550! Shop owner was makin room for the 2012's. Ill post pics up when I get my post count up. Im stoked!


----------



## facemark

So many beautiful bikes!!!!!


----------



## mogarbage

I agree. Going to check out one of the last tarmac sl3 experts in the Boston area tomorrow. Will hope to add it to this thread!


----------



## dc503

mogarbage said:


> I agree. Going to check out one of the last tarmac sl3 experts in the Boston area tomorrow. Will hope to add it to this thread!


Please do :thumbsup:


----------



## ajcsk8r

View attachment 236365


2012 crux expert frameset, sram red shifters and cranks, 46/36 fsa chainrings, sram force front, sram rival rear, trp magnesium canti brakes, zipp 440 tubulars with tufo cx tyres


----------



## go_usc

*My 2011 Roubaix Elite*

Hey everyone. Been a lurker for a while, but thought I'd post my ride as well. It's a 2011 Roubaix Elite in Carbon/Black, with Easton EA90 SLX wheels, Conti 4000 GP-S tires, Speedplay chromoly pedals, Toupe Pro Carbon seat. Love the way it rides!


----------



## carlislegeorge

go_usc said:


> Hey everyone. Been a lurker for a while, but thought I'd post my ride as well. It's a 2011 Roubaix Elite in Carbon/Black, with Easton EA90 SLX wheels, Conti 4000 GP-S tires, Speedplay chromoly pedals, Toupe Pro Carbon seat. Love the way it rides!


beauty!


----------



## rward325

Looks good all the way down to the Speedplay pedals!


----------



## dc503

That's a sweet looking Roubaix :thumbsup:


----------



## The English Hacker

go_usc said:


> Hey everyone. Been a lurker for a while, but thought I'd post my ride as well. It's a 2011 Roubaix Elite in Carbon/Black, with Easton EA90 SLX wheels, Conti 4000 GP-S tires, Speedplay chromoly pedals, Toupe Pro Carbon seat. Love the way it rides!


Nice! Do you know the weight now?

I have the same bike in white/black. Do you feel that the wheels and tires were a worthwhile upgrade? I'm thinking about getting those tires but I'm in two minds about whether the wheels should be swapped out too.


----------



## go_usc

The English Hacker said:


> Nice! Do you know the weight now?
> 
> I have the same bike in white/black. Do you feel that the wheels and tires were a worthwhile upgrade? I'm thinking about getting those tires but I'm in two minds about whether the wheels should be swapped out too.


Don't know the weight yet. I hope to weigh it soon. The wheel/tire upgrade was nice. Did notice a bit of difference in overall handling, but also in downhill speed. The bike just feels like it spins more effortlessly than before.


----------



## antihero77

gret looking bikes will post mine later


----------



## antihero77

This is my beauty.
2011 roubaix sl3 red groupo romin pro saddle sram s40 wheels


----------



## antihero77




----------



## antihero77




----------



## antihero77




----------



## antihero77




----------



## go_usc

Nice SL3. Thinking about upgrading my shifters and cranks to either Force or Red.


----------



## shokhead

.05 Roubaix Comp


----------



## pivi

My 2010 Tarmac Comp, bought on Feb 2011. The LBS was getting rid of the 2010 models, so I was able to save $700 on this one ($2700 MSRP), and they had one in my size.


----------



## fritzbox

S-Works Saxobank SL3 :thumbsup:


----------



## Waxbytes

fritzbox said:


> S-Works Saxobank SL3 :thumbsup:


I like that
Do you wear the team kit too? Or would that be going overboard?


----------



## trek7100

Here's my 2011 Specialized Secteur Elite Compact

View attachment 236835


View attachment 236836


----------



## fritzbox

Waxbytes said:


> I like that
> Do you wear the team kit too? Or would that be going overboard?




[URL=https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/40/p1020386t.jpg/] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]


----------



## mikekam

the Saxobank SL3 is HOT


----------



## Waxbytes

fritzbox said:


> [URL=https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/40/p1020386t.jpg/] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]


Very Good !  :thumbsup:


----------



## eplanajr

2009 Allez with some new wheels....


----------



## rcjunkie3000

fatdawg said:


> love it...


Nice Roubaix. :thumbsup: i see some deep dish carbon wheels on that real soon


----------



## jsedlak

Soon to be mine (been borrowing it, going to buy)... wheels are from my TT bike.









In general training mode...


----------



## Hooksta

Awesome!


----------



## Hooksta

My new 2012 Roubaix Pro SL3


----------



## DarkoBWM

fritzbox said:


> S-Works Saxobank SL3 :thumbsup:


Are those 202 or 303s?


----------



## jsedlak

Looks like a 303 front and 404 rear.. says it on the wheel...


----------



## jermso




----------



## 2wheelerrideon

At least someone has got their 2012 Roubaix! I ordered an S-works frameset and the bike shop has now told me the end of august! I'll post some pics when I get it all built up.


----------



## ae22

*Specialized Allez*

Specialized Allez sport


----------



## nailtrail

i almost bought a Sequoia Comp at a police auction


----------



## mjhawk1

*My new Baby1*

Just picked up this left over 2010 Allez Comp!


----------



## jeffmuldoon

Just got my first road bike a 2011 allez sport. I had been riding my full suspension MTB on the road so this thing is amazing to me. It isn't all carbon but its great for me.


----------



## trek7100

Got the pink Cateye on Ebay.


----------



## Lu-Max

jeffmuldoon said:


> Just got my first road bike a 2011 allez sport. I had been riding my full suspension MTB on the road so this thing is amazing to me. It isn't all carbon but its great for me.


Clean your kitchen.


----------



## jsedlak

ae22 said:


> Specialized Allez sport


Nice saddle to bar drop! Looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## dc503

Slipped a set of Rolf Vigor's on over the weekend.


----------



## mogarbage

Like that spoke pattern quite a bit dc503, looks great.


----------



## eschummer

Against all those hard core racers I'm almost embarrassed to show my newly acquired Roubaix Expert, but here it is. It's my first real road bike and I'm happy to have it.


----------



## HL23

Nice bikes.


----------



## jermsmith

*2009 Roubaix Pro build*

Complete 105 build
S Works cranks and chainrings


----------



## shokhead

I like it!


----------



## swb8268

*My 2010 Roubaix*

Built this up myself and will probably always be a work in progress.

have just picked up a 2010 S-Works Roubaix frame set,so it will be changing again shortly.


----------



## carlislegeorge

looks sharp! how do you like the fulcrums and do you run tubeless?


----------



## jpsanchez

The English Hacker said:


> Nice! Do you know the weight now?
> 
> I have the same bike in white/black. Do you feel that the wheels and tires were a worthwhile upgrade? I'm thinking about getting those tires but I'm in two minds about whether the wheels should be swapped out too.




I have a 2011 Roubaix Elite, Wht/Blk/Gld frame as well. Wheels would be a worthy upgrade. I swapped out the OEM wheels for a set of Mavic Kysriums that I had laying around, then to Neuvation R28XL's, and what a difference! My bike now weighs in at 18.11lbs. I did swap out to Ultegra 6600's, so I'm sure that helped cut the weight down. Neuvations ride sweet. Neuvations are just as good as the Mavic's ,if not better. Certainly lighter than the Mavic's.


----------



## swb8268

carlislegeorge said:


> looks sharp! how do you like the fulcrums and do you run tubeless?


Thanks!

I am not running tubeless and don't have any plans to at this stage. 

I absolutely love the wheels, fitting tyres can be a ***** (very tight) but aside from that I could not be happier. I am a big guy (over 100 kg's) and had many problems with broken spokes on 2 previous sets of wheels, Fulcrum racing 1's were repeatedly recommended to me so i decided to give them a try and so far they have been perfect. I have put about 3000k on them so far.


----------



## stover

*2010 Roubaix Exprt*

Here's a photo of my 2010 Roubaix Expert with the old man +16 deg stem on it.


----------



## goaliecyclist

*Andy Schleck SL3*

Here's my new SL3... coming from a 2007 Roubaix Pro.


----------



## swb8268

I love checking everyone's bike out....awesome thread this one!


----------



## swb8268

*S-Works Roubaix 2010*

Here is my bike now with new frame. It is a 2010 model Roubaix SL2 that i picked up new on Ebay for a bargain price. Other changes since my last photo (which was taken back in April I think) S-Works carbon stem, Time ergo carbon bars, Specialized Toupe saddle and carbon bottle cages.


----------



## Lu-Max

Never, ever clamp a carbon seat tube, only clamp the post!


----------



## rward325

If you really love that bike don't ever put it the clamp of your work stand on the seat post like that!


----------



## Cni2i

swb8268 said:


> Here is my bike now with new frame. It is a 2010 model Roubaix SL2 that i picked up new on Ebay for a bargain price. Other changes since my last photo (which was taken back in April I think) S-Works carbon stem, Time ergo carbon bars, Specialized Toupe saddle and carbon bottle cages.


Solid build. Looks great.


----------



## swb8268

Lu-Max said:


> Never, ever clamp a carbon seat tube, only clamp the post!


Thanks for the heads up! I have only just started doing this but did not realise that it is not a good thing to do. Will stop immediately. Really appreciate the advice.


----------



## bwong

hope I don't get shot down for posting a TT bike on here as i see most people post Road bikes. (excuse the giant)....thanks for looking


----------



## Cni2i

bwong said:


> hope I don't get shot down for posting a TT bike on here as i see most people post Road bikes. (excuse the giant)....thanks for looking


TT bike looks great. Would love to see more on here. The Giant on the other hand....that's a no no.


----------



## ezrida

*Nice*



monmouthrider said:


> Here's the latest iteration of my 2011 Tarmac Expert.


Drool!!!!


----------



## TravisBikes56

*2011 S-works Tarmac SL3*

2011 S-WORKS Tarmac SL3
Shimano Dura-Ace Derailleurs, Levers, Chain and Carbon Tubless Road Wheelset
Ultegra Cassette and Outer ring (only for jr. gear-inch req)
Quarq Cinqo Saturn2 w/ Specialized S-Works carbon road crankarms
FSA K-force Compact bars w/ Fizik Microtex Tape
Ritchey WCS Stem in white
Selle Italia Flite Gel Flow saddle
Time RXS Carbon pedals
Panaracer Race TypeA (front) Race TypeD (rear)

I love it


----------



## AntelopeTG

I have a 64cm 2012 Roubaix Expert. 180mm Dura Ace cranks. Love it so far.
View attachment 239839


----------



## goldenstaph

AntelopeTG said:


> I have a 64cm 2012 Roubaix Expert. 180mm Dura Ace cranks. Love it so far.


Looks pretty sweet... is that a Brooks saddle?


----------



## AntelopeTG

goldenstaph said:


> Looks pretty sweet... is that a Brooks saddle?


Thanks:thumbsup: It's actually a Selle An-atomica


----------



## carlislegeorge

TravisBikes56 said:


> 2011 S-WORKS Tarmac SL3
> Shimano Dura-Ace Derailleurs, Levers, Chain and Carbon Tubless Road Wheelset
> Ultegra Cassette and Outer ring (only for jr. gear-inch req)
> Quarq Cinqo Saturn2 w/ Specialized S-Works carbon road crankarms
> FSA K-force Compact bars w/ Fizik Microtex Tape
> Ritchey WCS Stem in white
> Selle Italia Flite Gel Flow saddle
> Time RXS Carbon pedals
> Panaracer Race TypeA (front) Race TypeD (rear)
> 
> I love it


Beautiful! I didn't know Panaracer tires work on the Tubeless wheels?


----------



## Dr_John

> I didn't know Panaracer tires work on the Tubeless wheels?


You can use any clincher with a tube on a tubeless rim.


----------



## TravisBikes56

carlislegeorge said:


> Beautiful! I didn't know Panaracer tires work on the Tubeless wheels?


Yeah, i haven't gotten a chance to experiment with any tubeless specific tires yet. I'm running a tube/tire set up right now.


----------



## speedyg55

My new (to me) 2009 S-Works Tarmac SL2 with full Dura Ace 7900 and Mavic Ksyrium SL wheels running tubeless tires. The size is 58cm and ideally I would be riding a 56cm, but I couldn't pass up the deal I got on this sweet ride ($1k from a very legit buyer who's upgrading to a Venge)! It just needed to be cleaned and tuned a bit but I have it running perfectly now. This came at a perfect time as I'll be getting a check for $1,050 from the insurance company this week due to some damage to my old bike when I got hit by a car. As a broke grad student, I couldn't be more appreciative and happy about this bike.


----------



## ezrida

Looks great. Very nice bike. Happy riding


----------



## speedyg55

Thanks! It's fun looking through all the bikes on here. There are a lot of bikes posted that make me jealous.


----------



## jsedlak

Trying to run down the pink tyres now by using the carbons everyday....


----------



## ezrida

Love the pink, sweet looking bike.


----------



## roman

got a 2011 Tarmac Comp in May, put 3500 km on it before got a small crack on the seatstay near the dropout. In 3 weeks got a replacement and it is white!

Love the bike, great value, handles very well, reasonably light, stiff. Wheels are cheep and heavy, but that's expected. I'm planning on riding it for two-three years while saving on a Pro


----------



## ezrida

nice bike, im thinking about getting the 2011 pro sram or go with the 2012 elite mid compact. what do you think?


----------



## Fullcollapse

*2006 S-Works Tarmac*

Here's my 2006 S-Works Tarmac TdF with a 2010 Ritchey WCS cockpit, 2011 Shimano WH-RS30 wheelset, Fizik Arione saddle, Fizik Carbon Cyrano seatpost, and full 2011 Shimano Ultegra 6700.


----------



## carlislegeorge

*Evolution of 2011 Tarmac SL3 Pro Project Black*

Most recent changes shown on top - added 7900 brakes and swapped out the WH-7850-C50-CL for WH-7900-C24-TL (with Maxxis Padrone tires), Thompson stem and seatpost... current weight is at 15.75 lbs as shown.


----------



## Cni2i

carlislegeorge said:


> Most recent changes shown on top - added 7900 brakes and swapped out the WH-7850-C50-CL for WH-7900-C24-TL (with Maxxis Padrone tires), Thompson stem and seatpost... current weight is at 15.75 lbs as shown.


Love the new look. More stealth than before and it lost some weight. Great job....very clean and sleek looking. :thumbsup:


----------



## mpower13

*My Venge*


----------



## ezrida

wow...me likey!!!!


----------



## shokhead

carlislegeorge said:


> Most recent changes shown on top - added 7900 brakes and swapped out the WH-7850-C50-CL for WH-7900-C24-TL (with Maxxis Padrone tires), Thompson stem and seatpost... current weight is at 15.75 lbs as shown.


Wow! My 05 Roubaix with carbon cages, ultegra pedals and velomax curcuits comes in at 18.9. It's a 58cm


----------



## jsedlak

mpower13 said:


>




Nice, I'm still waiting for my frame... ride it in good health! :thumbsup:


----------



## joshs

SL4 Just arrived


----------



## roman

Gorgeous!


----------



## shokhead

joshs said:


> SL4 Just arrived


Nice! Is that like a 7K everyday rider?


----------



## shokhead

BTW, what's the difference from a SL3 and SL4? Both are fact 10r carbon, right?


----------



## BikerNutz77

Nice ride johns. I plan to put the same Mavic's on my '12 Roubaix SL3 I just ordered.


----------



## ezrida

sl4 is 11 r


----------



## joshs

shokhead said:


> Nice! Is that like a 7K everyday rider?


Pretty much, it's my do everything, got 1 road bike and 2 MTBs. I normally use a set of 45mm carbon clinchers for training, but those fit in the car better. I hate how high the stem is, but long legs, short torso and short arms, don't work well together.


----------



## joshs

shokhead said:


> BTW, what's the difference from a SL3 and SL4? Both are fact 10r carbon, right?


Like it was said below, they are both 11r, but the shaping on the sl4 is quite a bit different then the SL3. No ride report yet, we'll see on Tuesday. 
You can see my old SL3 in this photo


----------



## shb77

That SL4 looks fantastic!


----------



## 8toes

Hooksta said:


> My new 2012 Roubaix Pro SL3


This is one of the most beautiful bikes I have ever seen!!:thumbsup:


----------



## o0adam0o

mpower13 said:


>





That thing is so sick!!!

Any chance i can get the original pic? Id like it as a wallpaper


----------



## ezrida

just pulled the trigger on the 2012 tarmac sl3. So excited!!!


----------



## jsedlak

Wish my Project Black Venge would come........


----------



## JailGuard

2011 Roubaix Expert Test Red
I cant even tell you the deal I got on this bike. It was NEVER used not even test ridden (still in box) 
Replaced saddle. Will replace wheel set next year.


----------



## mtrider05

joshs said:


> SL4 Just arrived


Holy rear housing loop batman.


----------



## eschummer

JailGuard said:


> 2011 Roubaix Expert Test Red
> I cant even tell you the deal I got on this bike. It was NEVER used not even test ridden (still in box)
> Replaced saddle. Will replace wheel set next year.


Nice! Congrats on getting a great deal! I got the same bike, also a very good deal (see a few hundred posts back). Mine was a demo, but I was able to clean it up to the point where it looks every bit like a brand new one. 

What wheels are you looking at? I was thinking Shimano RS80's - I don't race, but like "spirited" solo or doubles rides. A set of 25 tires was also on my wish list...the roads and bike trails around here are not in the best condition.

Ed


----------



## Wildcard

This is my new bike 2012 Tarmac Pro SL4, just a little step up form my 2009 Giant Defy 01.

Have done 150KM's so far and cant get enough!!


----------



## AndreRoad

fritzbox said:


> [URL=https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/40/p1020386t.jpg/] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]


this is awesome!, i just got the same saxo kit online. its definately a must have as a rider!


----------



## AndreRoad

My 2011 Roubaix Elite Apex! old model! but new bike! just got it. plan on swappin the wheels asap!


----------



## shokhead

Wildcard said:


> This is my new bike 2012 Tarmac Pro SL4, just a little step up form my 2009 Giant Defy 01.
> 
> Have done 150KM's so far and cant get enough!!


How do they differ in ride?


----------



## Wildcard

Aluminium to Carbon need I say more!!

Big thing I notice is the efficiency of transferring my energy into forward momentum. Oh yeah and it accelerates and corners awesome too and it is 2Kg's lighter.

All round I am extremely happy with the purchase!


----------



## nis240sxt

Wildcard, nice ride and talk about a major upgrade :thumbsup: Can't wait to get mine in.


----------



## Rugergundog

*2012 Tarmac Pro SL4*

2012 SL4 Tarmac Pro Frame equipped with Ultegra 6700.


----------



## hamongle

BG Roulux 1 Women 2011


----------



## joco

Rugergundog said:


> 2012 SL4 Tarmac Pro Frame equipped with Ultegra 6700.


Very nice... Im considering trading in my 2010 SL2 for that exact frame.


----------



## CEARACING

*Mi Spanish 2011 Tarmac Comp*

with Mavic Ksyrium SR wheels


----------



## bernithebiker

*SL4 S-Works with Planet X wheels.*

Hope you like it!


----------



## bernithebiker

*SL4 Sworks II*

Part 2 of 3


----------



## bernithebiker

*Sl4 Sworks III*

Part 3 of 3


----------



## CEARACING

bernithebiker said:


> Part 3 of 3


Nice machine!!


----------



## ezrida

sweet ride, how do you like the planet x?


----------



## rcjunkie3000

CEARACING said:


> with Mavic Ksyrium SR wheels


Nice, i have a similar paint scheme on my 2011 sl3 pro. 

What brand bike stand is that. Nice also.


----------



## bernithebiker

ezrida said:


> sweet ride, how do you like the planet x?


They're excellent. I used to have Zipp 303's but I reversed my car over the front wheel---doh! I had been wanting to move up to 404's but Planet X came to my attention and the price difference was just so enormous it was a no-brainer.

The Planet X are as light as the Zipps and they ride great. I can't really tell any difference in performance, but I do go slightly faster now I have these deeper rims.

I did a week's organised cycling in the Pyrennees in early Sep on them, and they were excellent all round, Tourmalet, Aspin, Port de Bales, etc. Fantastic!


----------



## o0adam0o

CEARACING said:


> with Mavic Ksyrium SR wheels



What kindo of stand is that? i like it.


----------



## nis240sxt

Sweet bike, your thoughts on the SL4?


----------



## Lu-Max

o0adam0o said:


> What kindo of stand is that? i like it.


It's the "Pro Bike Display Stand", I just ordered one last week which will be here tomorrow.


----------



## bernithebiker

It's a bit too early for me to really say yet - I did a 20km sprint tri last Sunday (came 2nd on the bike), and since then have had a cold, so can't get out! 

But initial impressions are that it's smooth and easy to ride, tracks and steers very well (you can flick it around potholes, etc)., and it's pretty light too.

The paint finish seems to be excellent, and I love the colour scheme.

The bearings in the headset and BB look big, chunky and high quality - hopefully should never have to touch them.

Very high quality frame, and the crankset is a lovely thing, and sits amazingly close to the BB shell, so close that I questioned at first if the shop had installed all the spacers correctly - they had.

I'm hoping some grease on the BB cable slide will resolve a stiff left shifter, but that's it as far as problems go.

Once I've put a good 100km on it, I'll report back.


----------



## rcjunkie3000

Lu-Max said:


> It's the "Pro Bike Display Stand", I just ordered one last week which will be here tomorrow.[/QUOTE
> 
> What online store has the best price? Is $29 plus shipping about right?
> 
> These display stands look great for taking photos of all my Specialized and non specialized bikes. :aureola:


----------



## Lu-Max

rcjunkie3000 said:


> Is the Pro Bike Stand sold in the US? I searched for one and most are originating from the UK since the main HQ is there. I can probably order one. What online store has the best price?
> 
> These display stands look great for taking photos of all my Specialized and non specialized bikes. :aureola:


PM'd you the details.


----------



## jermsmith

Better pic of my 2009 roubaix pro build.
56cm
Full 105 Black group
Spec carbon crank 53x39
Aksium race
Eleven81 80mm stem
Spec pro shallow drop bars
105 pedals
Spec pro tires (grey)
17.5 lbs


----------



## ianho

[email protected] said:


> My S-Works Roubaix Project Black 2011...


Wow! That is a superb looking Roubaix. I wish my S-Works Roubaix was in Project Black too. Will be so nice as a matching pair with my Project Black S-Works Venge.


----------



## ezrida

*2012 tarmac*

here's mine


----------



## jsedlak

sneak peak... i'm very excited!


----------



## Cni2i

jsedlak said:


> sneak peak... i'm very excited!


Nice teaser! S-works Venge?


----------



## ianho

Every1 seems to be going for the Project Black Venge eh? The availability over here in Malaysia is pretty bad. The Specialized Store only got 1 unit for each size. How's the availability over in the US n Europe?


----------



## jsedlak

Cni2i said:


> Nice teaser! S-works Venge?


Yep 




ianho said:


> Every1 seems to be going for the Project Black Venge eh? The availability over here in Malaysia is pretty bad. The Specialized Store only got 1 unit for each size. How's the availability over in the US n Europe?


It's been pretty bad but I think production of the framesets is ramping up finally. Availability of the complete bikes is good.


----------



## bernithebiker

Thought I would post weight breakdown of my S-Works Sl4 that I posted photos of earlier (black/red/white).

Alien USE seatpost and AX saddle 219
SRAM 53 ring 113
SRAM 39 ring 31
5 bolts 8
DA 7900 rear derailleur 165
DA 7800 front derailleur 70
DA 7800 front brake 159
DA 7900 rear brake 148
DA 7900 shifters 375
Time pedals 197
Fork 305
SYntace 120 stem, ti bolts 104
Handlebar, Easton carbon	250 (estimated)
PX Front wheel, tyre, magnet, QR	848
PX Rear wheel, tyre, DA 25-11 cassette, QR	1195
Chain KMC 245
Crank arms + spider	500
Frame, collar, headset	1000
Bottle cage, bolts 28
Cables 100
Expander plug 20

6080


----------



## stleon2

*Tarmac SL2 Build*

Just finished building my Tarmac. Here she is...


2011 Specialized Tarmac Comp SL2 frame
Full SRAM Rival groupset 2010
SRAM PG1070 11/27 cassette
SRAM PC-1071 Chain
2010 Reynolds Solitude Wheelset
Speedplay Zero pedals
Tacx Tao bottle cages
Specialized Pave Carbon Seat Post
Specialized Romin Saddle
Specialized Pro Set Stem
FSA Energy Traditional Bend handlebars
Specialized S-Wrap Classic Tape
Cateye V3 Triple Wireless computer


----------



## ianho

Here's my Team Saxo Bank S-Works Roubaix. Will take a picture of my Project Black S-Works Venge once I've cleaned it up. Went out for a 4 hour ride yesterday n it's all covered in dirt now.


----------



## cobrapatrol

OK, just for fun here's an oldie. My 2001 S-Works M4 Festina Campagnolo


----------



## CEARACING

stleon2 said:


> Just finished building my Tarmac. Here she is...
> 
> 
> 2011 Specialized Tarmac Comp SL2 frame
> Full SRAM Rival groupset 2010
> SRAM PG1070 11/27 cassette
> SRAM PC-1071 Chain
> 2010 Reynolds Solitude Wheelset
> Speedplay Zero pedals
> Tacx Tao bottle cages
> Specialized Pave Carbon Seat Post
> Specialized Romin Saddle
> Specialized Pro Set Stem
> FSA Energy Traditional Bend handlebars
> Specialized S-Wrap Classic Tape
> Cateye V3 Triple Wireless computer


Very nice bike, do you know the weigh???


----------



## Wildcard

Nice, like the grey.

That is one short stem!


----------



## stleon2

CEARACING said:


> Very nice bike, do you know the weigh???


Thanks so much! I'm so happy with it. I haven't got a chance to get it on a proper scale yet, but as pictured it weighs almost 18 lbs (using a bathroom scale), and that's with pedals, cages/bottles, computer/sensors and saddle bag. :blush2: I'm estimating that if I remove all those items and use an actual bike scale, it would probably come in a little above 16 lbs.

I should've weighed it while I was in the process of building it up, but I just couldn't wait to get her out on the road.


----------



## todayilearned

2009 Specialized Allez Sport Double...


----------



## shokhead

stleon2 said:


> Thanks so much! I'm so happy with it. I haven't got a chance to get it on a proper scale yet, but as pictured it weighs almost 18 lbs (using a bathroom scale), and that's with pedals, cages/bottles, computer/sensors and saddle bag. :blush2: I'm estimating that if I remove all those items and use an actual bike scale, it would probably come in a little above 16 lbs.
> 
> I should've weighed it while I was in the process of building it up, but I just couldn't wait to get her out on the road.


I always weight a bike the way I ride it but that's just me.


----------



## mogarbage

cobrapatrol said:


> OK, just for fun here's an oldie. My 2001 S-Works M4 Festina Campagnolo


Bike looks brand new, fantastic job keeping her in shape. And great landscaping too:thumbsup:


----------



## rward325

cobrapatrol said:


> OK, just for fun here's an oldie. My 2001 S-Works M4 Festina Campagnolo


I remember lusting for this bike Supergo when it was released! It looks great!


----------



## Natedogz

Loving my new 2011 Secteur Elite Compact! All de-stickered in the black/white color scheme it looks even better than on thier website and rides great too! :thumbsup:

Before I removed the wheels stickers and a few others.


----------



## shb77

I first got into cycling after tearing my ACL skiing and cycled as part of me pre-op physio as my consultant told me that the better shape my legs were in, the quicker the recovery time post op. 

Bought an 2011 SL2 comp in May of this year:










Anyway, had my ACL reconstruction in July and came across a bargain 2011 SL3 expert, so I pulled the trigger on that:










Have now changed the wheelset too for a roval rapide SL45 wheelset and also a toupe pro seat in white (which now matches the bar tape!):











The SL3 just seems to climb much easier than the SL2 and was definitely worth upgrading to. 

Next job is to change the pedals and to change the rear cassette from the standard 11-28 to a 12-25 or an 11-23 (haven't made up my mind yet).


----------



## dcorn

Ha, a friend of mine did the exact same thing. Bought an SL2 with 105 and had it for about a year before the LBS persuaded him to upgrade to an SL3 with Ultegra. His is the carbon and bright yellow posted a few pages back with Rolf wheels.


----------



## jsedlak

will take better shots when i have it in final form... it is living at the LBS for a few days, and still needs the final saddle. she is gorgeous though. Big thanks to Marty's for the hard work!

56cm venge, dura-ace (eebrakes eventually), 3t ergo team bars, 3t team stem (to match, carbon version wasn't that much lighter), toupe expert white, standard s-works matte carbon crank/spider, zipp 404 firecrest carbon clinchers, powertap sl+









15.91# with pedals (DA carbon) and Zipp404FCCC/PowerTap SL+


----------



## 8toes

@^#^@$#!!


----------



## 8toes

Hooksta said:


> My new 2012 Roubaix Pro SL3


Absolutely gorgeous bike!!!!


----------



## o0adam0o

jsedlak said:


> will take better shots when i have it in final form... it is living at the LBS for a few days, and still needs the final saddle. she is gorgeous though. Big thanks to Marty's for the hard work!
> 
> 56cm venge, dura-ace (eebrakes eventually), 3t ergo team bars, 3t team stem (to match, carbon version wasn't that much lighter), toupe expert white, standard s-works matte carbon crank/spider, zipp 404 firecrest carbon clinchers, powertap sl+
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15.91# with pedals (DA carbon) and Zipp404FCCC/PowerTap SL+




Awesome bike! :thumbsup: Hope you post some better shots of it.. id like a better look


----------



## ianho

Went for a group ride this morning. Lo n behold, another 2 S-Works Venge turned up. Mine's the Project Black


----------



## boricat

*2011 Secteur Comp Compact*

Stock bike with Shimano 105
Cateye Strada Double Wireless
Serfas Stem Mount Bag
Mountain Pipe Pump
Specialized Bottle Cages
Topeak Beam Rack
Topeak MTX Trunk Bag
Oh Yeah and some obnoxious little blinky on the stay.


----------



## jsedlak

o0adam0o said:


> Awesome bike! :thumbsup: Hope you post some better shots of it.. id like a better look


----------



## Natedogz

jsedlak, I love the understated graphics wish more mfr's understood this. :thumbsup:


----------



## BigDaddy

*Rockhopper Commuter*

My Specialize Rockhopper Commuter


----------



## stleon2

ianho said:


> Went for a group ride this morning. Lo n behold, another 2 S-Works Venge turned up. Mine's the Project Black


Wow! This must be the most expensive picture in the whole thread! 3 amazing bikes!!!


----------



## CEARACING

o0adam0o said:


> What kindo of stand is that? i like it.


Yeahh, i love it, these wheels work great, now i want to save a little bit more weight, my objective is to get 7 kg aprox


----------



## ianho

jsedlak,

What skewers are those? Really superb looking, all tucked in n aero looking. Also, are ur Zipp 404s with black spokes? Looks superb


----------



## Rizzo2807

*2005 Transition Elite*

I know it's not a road bike; but I am using it as such at the moment.[


----------



## bernithebiker

Close to $20 000 worth sitting there waiting to be nicked!

Interesting how noone has the Sworks crankset. I would highly recommend it as it's very light, very low Q factor, and also aero (the cranks are very rounded and smoothed over, especially where they meet the BB.

And if you get a compact spider you can change rings to compact pretty easily when you hit the mountains.


----------



## ianho

bernithebiker said:


> Close to $20 000 worth sitting there waiting to be nicked!
> 
> Interesting how noone has the Sworks crankset. I would highly recommend it as it's very light, very low Q factor, and also aero (the cranks are very rounded and smoothed over, especially where they meet the BB.
> 
> And if you get a compact spider you can change rings to compact pretty easily when you hit the mountains.


You're talking about my picture? I bought the SRAM Yellow Limited Tour Edition gruppo coz I love SRAM Red and the limited edition was just irresistible. Using the S-Works crank kinda defeats the purpose of going yellow eh?


----------



## bernithebiker

ianho said:


> You're talking about my picture? I bought the SRAM Yellow Limited Tour Edition gruppo coz I love SRAM Red and the limited edition was just irresistible. Using the S-Works crank kinda defeats the purpose of going yellow eh?


Yep, all 3 bikes and none with the Sworks crank. 

If it has to be the right colour, and that colour is yellow, then the SRAM Red Ltd has to be the one right?

Interestingly I had the exact same SRAM Red/Yellow crankset on my Trek before I bought the SL4 SWorks. Nice crankset, but the Sworks is a thing of beauty IMHO, if a little pricey. I'm selling the SRAM (less the rings) if anyone's interested, + 2 x SRAM ceramic GXP BB's.


----------



## jsedlak

ianho said:


> jsedlak,
> 
> What skewers are those? Really superb looking, all tucked in n aero looking. Also, are ur Zipp 404s with black spokes? Looks superb


Thanks!

Front skewer is the SpeedConcept specific.
Rear is a random bontrager that I need to swap out with the rear SpeedConcept specific (once I find it in my pile of skewers). Though it may not work or look correct with the frame (it is meant to fold behind the dropout of the SpeedConcept).

The Zipps were done by WheelBuilder.com and are Zipp 404 Firecrest Carbon Clinchers, DT190/PT SL+ (black hubs on both), black Sapim CX Ray spokes and black alloy nipples in a 20f/24r setup.

Bike was built by Marty's Reliable Cycle in nNJ. They did a fantastic job, as always.

:thumbsup:


----------



## ianho

bernithebiker said:


> Yep, all 3 bikes and none with the Sworks crank.
> 
> If it has to be the right colour, and that colour is yellow, then the SRAM Red Ltd has to be the one right?
> 
> Interestingly I had the exact same SRAM Red/Yellow crankset on my Trek before I bought the SL4 SWorks. Nice crankset, but the Sworks is a thing of beauty IMHO, if a little pricey. I'm selling the SRAM (less the rings) if anyone's interested, + 2 x SRAM ceramic GXP BB's.


Yup. Yellow is my color. Hehe. I love the way the bike is right now. Would prefer a set of full carbon 404 or Lightweight clinchers without stickers on it for the totally blacked out look. But I ride it daily and carbon/alloy 404 clincher is more practical for my usage. Very, very bad roads around here especially during the rainy season in tropical Malaysia.








jsedlak said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Front skewer is the SpeedConcept specific.
> Rear is a random bontrager that I need to swap out with the rear SpeedConcept specific (once I find it in my pile of skewers). Though it may not work or look correct with the frame (it is meant to fold behind the dropout of the SpeedConcept).
> 
> The Zipps were done by WheelBuilder.com and are Zipp 404 Firecrest Carbon Clinchers, DT190/PT SL+ (black hubs on both), black Sapim CX Ray spokes and black alloy nipples in a 20f/24r setup.
> 
> Bike was built by Marty's Reliable Cycle in nNJ. They did a fantastic job, as always.
> 
> :thumbsup:


Maaaaaaaaaan the black hubs n spokes are HOT! U think I can spray paint my spokes n hubs matt black? I'm worried it won't stick on the shiny Sapims n hubs n start peeling n chipping after a while.

The Speed Concept skewer on the front looks superb. I'll see if I can get some from the Trek shop too.


----------



## speedyg55

New wheels--Zipp 808 Firecrest carbon clinchers. I think I may trade them in for some 404's or maybe even 303's since I live by a bunch of canyons (SLC).


----------



## jizzling

*S works Tarmac SL3*

here she is....Rotor 3D cranks coming tomorrow 
View attachment 243447


----------



## antihero77

I don't get it all these sworks and all exposed cables. You would think it would be all internal?


----------



## Lu-Max

Internal cabling is on the Roubaix SL3, Tarmac SL4 and the Venge. Not on earlier models.


----------



## carlislegeorge

^ ^ ^

what he said


----------



## antihero77

Got ya. I guess these are earlier models. I have a Roubaix sl3 soon to be replaced by a dogma2
But it's a fantastic machine just not what I need anymore. But that black venge is Georgus.


----------



## BrendanH

2006 Specialized Transition Sworks


----------



## CEARACING

rcjunkie3000 said:


> Nice, i have a similar paint scheme on my 2011 sl3 pro.
> 
> What brand bike stand is that. Nice also.


The bike stand is a PRO brand, i bought it in bike24.com

cheers!!


----------



## CEARACING

rcjunkie3000 said:


> Nice, i have a similar paint scheme on my 2011 sl3 pro.
> 
> What brand bike stand is that. Nice also.


sorry in chainreactiom
Pro Bike Display Stand | Buy Online | ChainReactionCycles.com


----------



## rcjunkie3000

CEARACING said:


> sorry in chainreactiom
> Pro Bike Display Stand | Buy Online | ChainReactionCycles.com


Thanks! Btw nice bike.


----------



## pdainsworth

My newish (a couple of months now) Tarmac SL4 Pro. Took the parts from my old SL3. It has it's generic winter wheels on now.


----------



## jonshonda

The used Allez I just picked up was built before this thread started. It's an 04 Elite, all stock except for the 25c front and 28c rear Conti Gatorskin Hardshell tires (it came with some really skinny 23c's) and shorter stem. I am a big fatty at 6'2" and 280#, I bought this bike to switch it up from mtb'ing. 

My mtb is an 09 Rockhopper Comp 29'er, and I have pretty much broken and replaced every part on it..exept for the frame. What kinda sucks is the guy I bought it from said it had it all torn down and tuned up prior to me buying it. But my first ride told a different story, as it was making noises and not shifting like 105 stuff should. After a tune-up at my lbs, the next ride went great!! 

On a side note, I am a new papa, and am accepting any bargains on saddle bags and computers!!


----------



## mrleon82

sweet rides in here!!!


----------



## schima

PHP:




suffering from a cold at the moment, not allowed to go out cycling i had some time to rebuild my s-works sl with a complete force 2010 groupset and a pair of ambrosio nemesis tubular wheels.
here's the result, i do like it a lot!


----------



## fatdawg

I bought some used Mavic Ksyrium SL, my reward for a 20lb weight loss. I think it matches well...

Before and After:


----------



## rcjunkie3000

Nice Roubaix. Congrats on the 20lb weight loss.


----------



## mrleon82

beautiful Roubaix...damn!!


----------



## mrleon82

Here my 2011 Specialized Allez Triple (Stock)

I just started a month ago...go easy on me!!


----------



## DJZ

My Allez steel commuter:










And my Tarmac Comp with my favorite riding partner:


----------



## Muahdib

These are some awesome bikes! Looking to join the roady world here in the next couple of months. Been mountain biking for a couple of years now.


----------



## BikerNutz77

It does like a lot better. Congrats!


----------



## mpower13

DJZ said:


> My Allez steel commuter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my Tarmac Comp with my favorite riding partner:


What rear bike carrier is that?


----------



## DJZ

That is the Weehoo trailer:
Bicycle Trailer | Weehoo Bicycle Trailer

The trailer is awesome, my 4 year old daughter can push us along at 10mph on her own on level ground. She is secured in by a 5 point harness and her feet are strapped to the pedals for safety as well. The bags on the back are enough to carry extra clothes, lunch and what ever else we might need for a day on the bike trail.


----------



## B.Garcia

Killer bike! I'm getting this bike mid-January. I'm upgrading my '08 Tarmac Elite and swapping out parts. what size is that frame and the weight??


----------



## RoadBoy1

*My Bike, 2010 Specialized Allez Compact*

Hi All:

I realize my bike probably will not turn a lot of heads but it gets the job done for me. 2010 Specialized Allez Compact in 61cm frame size. I took the photo before I put my Look pedals on.

I have certainly had better bikes (1975 Raleigh Pro Mk4 w/ full Campy Super Record build including hi-flange hubs; Serotta Ti w/ Dura-Ace 8-Speed STI setup; Colnago CT-1 w/ Ultegra 9-Speed STI setup to name a few) but that was in my younger, keeping up with the Jones, racing days. At this stage in my life and finances this bike does the job just fine.

I plan to make a few upgrades to the bike but the only one so far was swapping out the 53 tooth chainring for a 50 tooth chainring (I just can't turn that 53 any more). A few other changes I plan to make include gutting the stock wheels; no-name hubs, 14 gauge spokes, and 400 gram tires :-( and building up a set of 32 hole 3x with 14/15 DB spokes and lighter tires. Also, once the Sora 8-Speed driveline wears out upgrading to 105 10-Speed with internal cables, and probably upgrading the no-name brakes. Other than that it's not a bad bike for the price.

Any comments please feel free.


----------



## ezrida

nice ride. happy riding


----------



## shokhead

RoadBoy1 said:


> Hi All:
> 
> I realize my bike probably will not turn a lot of heads but it gets the job done for me. 2010 Specialized Allez Compact in 61cm frame size. I took the photo before I put my Look pedals on.
> 
> I have certainly had better bikes (1975 Raleigh Pro Mk4 w/ full Campy Super Record build including hi-flange hubs; Serotta Ti w/ Dura-Ace 8-Speed STI setup; Colnago CT-1 w/ Ultegra 9-Speed STI setup to name a few) but that was in my younger, keeping up with the Jones, racing days. At this stage in my life and finances this bike does the job just fine.
> 
> I plan to make a few upgrades to the bike but the only one so far was swapping out the 53 tooth chainring for a 50 tooth chainring (I just can't turn that 53 any more). A few other changes I plan to make include gutting the stock wheels; no-name hubs, 14 gauge spokes, and 400 gram tires :-( and building up a set of 32 hole 3x with 14/15 DB spokes and lighter tires. Also, once the Sora 8-Speed driveline wears out upgrading to 105 10-Speed with internal cables, and probably upgrading the no-name brakes. Other than that it's not a bad bike for the price.
> 
> Any comments please feel free.


Your going to upgrade with internal cables?


----------



## Bergschaf

Frame size ? 56 or 58 ?


----------



## 2wheelerrideon

*turkey day ride*

Stretched the legs out in the cleveland metroparks over the holiday. 58 degrees and lovin it!


----------



## b_new_b

*My Rides*

View attachment 246830

View attachment 246831

View attachment 246832


----------



## ianho

My Venge with new wheels for daily use.


----------



## ianho

b_new_b said:


> View attachment 246830
> 
> View attachment 246831
> 
> View attachment 246832


hot hot hot!!!!!!


----------



## Lu-Max

@ianho: Sweet rides


----------



## mpower13

ianho said:


> My Venge with new wheels for daily use.


What size of frame?


----------



## ianho

Lu-Max said:


> @ianho: Sweet rides


Thanks dude. Always love the murdered out look. Even my cars are murdered. Haha. 





mpower13 said:


> What size of frame?


It's a size 52.


----------



## _Forza_

New team whip w/my Enve 45s on it. I'll probably be running "Beyond Black" 404s as my race ay wheelset. Ordered in Late November, delivered by Specialized on Tuesday of this week.










Size 52

Bars - 3T Ergonova Team
Stem - 3T ATX-Team
Crank - SRAM/Quarq 53/39
Group - SRAM Red Black and Original (Brakes)
Pedals - Speedplay Ti Zeros
Saddle - Selle Italia Kit Carbino SLR


----------



## Cni2i

_Forza_ said:


> New team whip w/my Enve 45s on it. I'll probably be running "Beyond Black" 404s as my race ay wheelset. Ordered in Late November, delivered by Specialized on Tuesday of this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Size 52
> 
> Bars - 3T Ergonova Team
> Stem - 3T ATX-Team
> Crank - SRAM/Quarq 53/39
> Group - SRAM Red Black and Original (Brakes)
> Pedals - Speedplay Ti Zeros
> Saddle - Selle Italia Kit Carbino SLR


Bravo. Very clean and fast looking whip. Loving the aggressive yet simplistic look.


----------



## Mdrnizd

_Forza_ said:


> New team whip w/my Enve 45s on it. I'll probably be running "Beyond Black" 404s as my race ay wheelset. Ordered in Late November, delivered by Specialized on Tuesday of this week.


If you don't mind me asking, why are you going to 404's for racing when you have the 45's? I am asking because I am looking at those two wheels in carbon clinchers.


----------



## Anthony3

Just bought the allez elite today, hopefully I can post a picture soon!!! Can't wait to ride it


----------



## _Forza_

Mdrnizd said:


> If you don't mind me asking, why are you going to 404's for racing when you have the 45's? I am asking because I am looking at those two wheels in carbon clinchers.


I'm looking for something a little deeper than 45mm, but nothing like 65mm...The 404s at 58mm fit right in there...303s map more directly over to the 45s, as they are 45mm as well. 

Also, the 404s will handle direct crosswinds a tad better than the 45s even though they are a little deeper. I'm lighter now than when I purchased them and I've gotten blown around a bit (I weigh ~68kg).

I have no complaints on the 45s they are a killer wheel, bombproof, super stiff, lighter than the 404s and you an get them built up with some good hub options in addition to the standard factory built DT and CK offerings. I have about 5000 miles on the set pictured and they have been flawless. The 45s are a fantastic everyday (and race) wheel.


----------



## nis240sxt

Looks awesome! How does she ride! Do you have a total weight of the bike? :thumbsup:



_Forza_ said:


> New team whip w/my Enve 45s on it. I'll probably be running "Beyond Black" 404s as my race ay wheelset. Ordered in Late November, delivered by Specialized on Tuesday of this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Size 52
> 
> Bars - 3T Ergonova Team
> Stem - 3T ATX-Team
> Crank - SRAM/Quarq 53/39
> Group - SRAM Red Black and Original (Brakes)
> Pedals - Speedplay Ti Zeros
> Saddle - Selle Italia Kit Carbino SLR


----------



## CEARACING

*My 2011 Tarmac Comp Updated*

Here's mine again with these new evolutions
Zipp 404 Firecrest Clinchers
Zipp SL Course Carbon handlebar
Ritchey carbon stem
Ritchey carbon seatpost
Prologo Nago Evo TR saddle
Prologo one touch bar tape
7.8 kg(17.1 lbs)
some night pics


----------



## carlislegeorge

nice drop


----------



## Mr. Din

got this a few weeks ago for my birthday..


----------



## andretraut

This is my ride... 2012 Spez Tarmac S-Works SL4, Sram Red and Zipp 404 Firecrest. Total weight - 6.5kg.


----------



## Rugergundog

Nice!


----------



## _Forza_

nis240sxt said:


> Looks awesome! How does she ride! Do you have a total weight of the bike? :thumbsup:


Thanks! I've been able to put some quality road miles on her this week. Overall, very nice...feels really connected (just point and go), and not as harsh as I was expecting. That is coming from my race bike last year, an '11 BMC Team Machine SLR01. 

I threw it up on my Park Scale last night for the first time and it weighs 13.1 pounds...5.98kg as shown. It will weigh a little less when I throw 404 Tubies on it for race day.


----------



## CEARACING

andretraut said:


> This is my ride... 2012 Spez Tarmac S-Works SL4, Sram Red and Zipp 404 Firecrest. Total weight - 6.5kg.


Nice machine!!


----------



## Olivier

there are very beautiful Spez here! I have to receive mine probably in two weeks.
I will post any pics ASAP.


----------



## diegogarcia

My Neon red (read orange SL3) which I love. Climbs wonderfully with the Specialized BB ping we have all come to love. I have R-SYS SLR tubs which I use 90% of the time which climb great. Occasionally use FFWD tubs if it is a quick blast.


----------



## Arnoud

My Project Black SL3:

Ones you go Black....


----------



## shb77

Love the colour scheme of this - your photos really make it stand out!


----------



## Bluffplace

Here is my SL4.


----------



## mpower13

Bluffplace said:


> Here is my SL4.


Size 49cm?


----------



## jj1075

2003 Allez Comp CR-MO

I'll miss her as I need to sell to help offset the cost of the 2011 Tarmac SL3 on its way via Ebay. Pic of the new steed upon arrival and assembly.


----------



## bernithebiker

Bluffplace said:


> Here is my SL4.


Nice, I have the same colour scheme in 54.

But what happened to the chain in the 2nd picture?!

(By the way the Sworks seatpost is super heavy).


----------



## Olivier

I received a first pic of my new Tarmac Sl3....but this is a mobile phone picture.

I will post some pics ASAP


----------



## Bluffplace

bernithebiker said:


> Nice, I have the same colour scheme in 54.
> 
> But what happened to the chain in the 2nd picture?!
> 
> (By the way the Sworks seatpost is super heavy).


I have a 49. 

The Zipps did not have a cassette on it. Also, notice there are no skewers on the wheels. I just wanted to take a pic of the bike with the Zipps.


----------



## Waxbytes

*My 2011 Roubaix Comp 105*


----------



## Olivier

Nice Bike Andretraut!

Tubular for the Zipp ? I hope so


----------



## shokhead

Waxbytes said:


>


Sharp!


----------



## Waxbytes

Thanks.


----------



## CEARACING

Waxbytes said:


>


Nice Roubaix, enjoy it!


----------



## B.Garcia

Here it is!

White is leaving soon BTW


----------



## nis240sxt

Nice :thumbsup: What did she weigh and have you rode her yet?


----------



## dcorn

Just bought this bad boy tonight. Not the Venge I was hoping for, but I couldn't pass up the deal... Better pics when I pick it up this coming week.


----------



## ianho

Superb bike dcorn. Looks like a 6kg set up.


----------



## bernithebiker

Very nice indeed. I'm gonna say 6.5kg though!


----------



## dcorn

It's the SL3 S-works Limited Edition. Carbon everything and 202 tubulars. Guy at the shop said it was in the 13 lb range and was the lightest bike in the shop. They were liquidating them and just happened to have a 56cm. Got it for about half of retail.


----------



## padmasana

*2011 s-works roubaix*

Hi.
I have to start off by saying I'm an extremely happy Roubaix owner.
This 2011 frame was a warranty replacement for my 2009 s-works, which had developed a hairline crack above the bottom bracket. I've only gotten this out for one ride so far, but it's a lovely machine. I can already feel a difference between the SL 2 and SL 3 frames.


----------



## carlislegeorge

wow! highly acceptable in beautiful basic black...with a touch of gray.


----------



## padmasana

*2011 s-works roubaix*

Thanks. I was glad to get the black/grey frame from 2011. 
The Roubaix SL2 it replaced was black with decals that were white pinstripe outlines on the downtube and chainstays. It was even a bit more stealthy than the SL3.
I didn't know how big of a deal the hairline crack would be for the SL2. Specialized and my local shop were awesome to deal with.


----------



## shokhead

A hairline crack in carbon? Nothing good will come of it.


----------



## padmasana

shokhead said:


> A hairline crack in carbon? Nothing good will come of it.


I guess not. You could definitely feel the crack with a fingernail. I wasn't so sure at first that it would be covered because I'd seen a few posts on the internet where similar cracking was just written off as cosmetic, saying it was only the paint cracking due to flex in the carbon frame. 
Here's the SL2 and its crack ...


----------



## shokhead

That is not in a good place. Not much stress there ya think!


----------



## padmasana

shokhead said:


> That is not in a good place. Not much stress there ya think!


Yep. The more I looked at that crack, the more uncertain I got about that frame.
The new bike was assembled on Friday the 13th of this month :yikes:, and had at least one gremlin as a result: The front wheel''s clincher must have slipped the bead sometime between the bike's assembly and my airing them up a couple days later. Strangely, the tube didn't pop until about 10 minutes after being filled. Glad I wasn't on the bike.
Despite that, I'm hoping for better luck with the Roubaix this time around.  
I had time today for a 40 mile ride and it was smooth sailing.


----------



## micropilot

Here is my first road bike. I use to ride MTB but do due to the versatility of jumping out the house and start riding got me a Road bike. Thanks .


----------



## Cni2i

Great choice for your first road bike. Congrats. :thumbsup:

The PQ on the other hand could use some improvement.....


----------



## swb8268

*My S-Works Roubaix*

I posted pics of my bike a while back but have just added some new Dura-Ace C50 wheels so I thought it was time to update the pic. I love my bike!!!!


----------



## jj1075

*My new SL3*

Previous owner kept it immaculate. I replaced the 6700 crankset with the 6750 and took the post-disco, early 80's decals off the Fulcrums. I wish I could remove more of the graphics but it still looks pretty decent-Much more "Buck Rogers" Than my '03 Allez.


----------



## shokhead

Boy, that's alot of seatpost.


----------



## jj1075

shokhead said:


> Boy, that's alot of seatpost.


I don't know. Pretty snug standover for me. I'm at 10.5 on the post and it goes to 14 or 15cm before the cutoff line so I'm ok there. It's a 58 and I'm 6ft even with a 33 inseam. Feels exactly like my other bikes having used the same position since 2003. Maybe there is a tad of an optical illusion because I held the camera up and angled down to get most of the bike in the pic? Not sure but it certainly feels just right to me.


----------



## shokhead

jj1075 said:


> I don't know. Pretty snug standover for me. I'm at 10.5 on the post and it goes to 14 or 15cm before the cutoff line so I'm ok there. It's a 58 and I'm 6ft even with a 33 inseam. Feels exactly like my other bikes having used the same position since 2003. Maybe there is a tad of an optical illusion because I held the camera up and angled down to get most of the bike in the pic? Not sure but it certainly feels just right to me.


I'm on a 58 Roubaix, I'm 6ft and a 33 inseam but half as much post or less.


----------



## jj1075

shokhead said:


> I'm on a 58 Roubaix, I'm 6ft and a 33 inseam but half as much post or less.


I bolt my cleats to these:

Heh, I kid of course. I do pedal with the usual slight bend in the knee.... The Roubaix a few posts above with the unfortunate crack in the BB area is showing a bunch of leg as well-as are a few others sprinkled throughout the thread, not sure what is going on.


----------



## chevalier_noir

*My Roubaix S-works*

View attachment 250353


----------



## shokhead

chevalier_noir said:


> View attachment 250353


Now that is how much post I have showing, maybe a tad more.


----------



## Lu-Max

@chevalier_noir

Bike :thumbsup:
Color combo :frown2:

Black = good
Neon yellow/green = not so much


----------



## chevalier_noir

Lu-Max said:


> @chevalier_noir
> 
> Bike :thumbsup:
> Color combo :frown2:
> 
> Black = good
> Neon yellow/green = not so much



It rides like a dream, and i love the color, its shine so bright in the sun !!! Will be changing the wheels next week for some Shimano rs80 c50 for training on the flat, rolling hills close to where i live, i'm going to keep the tyres black on this set of wheels just to have a change. Will post a new pic with them next week.


----------



## Waxbytes

chevalier_noir said:


> View attachment 250353


Green is good and this SWorks looks fast just standing there.:thumbsup:


----------



## chevalier_noir

Lu-Max said:


>



Very nice !!!


----------



## shokhead

What exactly is the difference between an Roubaix S-works and reg Roubaix frame for the hugh price difference?


----------



## Lu-Max

The carbon material and the material lay-up is different.
S-Works is available in BB30.


----------



## UTmtnbiker

*New S-Works SL3*

New to me at least. Was riding a 2008 S-Works SL2 in the raw carbon/white but saw a 2010 frame for sale locally going for a song. Couldn't resist to get a stiffer frame and newer model for essentially nothing after selling my SL2.

Color wasn't my first choice, would have loved an all black version, but pleasantly surprised with how it looks after I built it up.

View attachment 250470



Dura Ace 7900 
Mavic Ksyrium ES wheels - winter wheels, summer wheels are Zipp 303 tubulars
Barmac stem/handlebar
Thomson Masterpiece setback seatpost
Toupe seat
Tacx water bottle cages
Bebop clipless pedals

Does feel stiffer than my SL2, but could be all in my mind....pic was taken today after a brisk shakedown ride in 40 degree weather.


----------



## chevalier_noir

Super looking bike.


----------



## tipstall

2010 Allez Comp w/105


----------



## jj1075

Beauty of an Allez! Very refined.


----------



## chevalier_noir

Beautiful


----------



## marcm

2012 Venge


----------



## new2rd

That is SWEEEEET! Any plans on finding a matching crank?


----------



## marcm

new2rd said:


> That is SWEEEEET! Any plans on finding a matching crank?


LOL...the closest I could get was the Red "green" which I was only able to find half the group.


----------



## BikerNutz77

That is awesome. Great color scheme. Green definitely means GO!


----------



## BunnV

WOW!
Love the GREEN! :thumbsup:


----------



## Minkoff

Hello to all. I am seeking any info regarding a 1988 Specialized Sirrus. I am selling it and would like to know what one would think is a fair asking price. All original Shimano 105 components, mundialita Itallia white seat, caged pedals, only difference is the decals have been removed. Stored inside, no rust, some scratches.

Greatly appreciate your thoughts.

Minkoff


----------



## Kupkake

green stands out nice


----------



## brakebuster

Just built this up from a bare 2012 frame, all Campag components , just a few things like seat post and headset to change over , Fizik bar tape , Schwalbe tyres with continental tubes , Capagnolo Scirocco wheels , 10 speed campag cassette , Record BB , Campagnolo Ultra-shift levers , and Campagnolo brakes , i like the black look on the modern alloy frames

am currently building a retro French framed Fixie ,

sorry about the indoors picture, its cold and wet here in the uk (and also dark , lol )

BB


----------



## JC650

That Allez looks good!


----------



## Special Eyes

Already shown in another thread, but it should be here.

2011 Project Yellow with SRAM Limited Tour Edition (Red) drivetrain, S-Works TRP Magnesium brakes, Zipp 101 clinchers (now de-badged for stealthiness), S-Works post, stem and bars. KMC gold chain.


----------



## Cni2i

Special Eyes said:


> Already shown in another thread, but it should be here.
> 
> 2011 Project Yellow with SRAM Limited Tour Edition (Red) drivetrain, S-Works TRP Magnesium brakes, Zipp 101 clinchers (now de-badged for stealthiness), S-Works post, stem and bars. KMC gold chain.


Very nice. Project yellow s-works look so damn sporty:thumbsup: The only thing I would do differently.....black bar tape rather than yellow to add more contrast. But that is so subjective


----------



## booji boy

That yellow S-Works is hot! Here's my black and neon yellow Roubaix, sitting at the LBS:


----------



## Special Eyes

Booji, That is hot! Never seen one like that.


----------



## new2rd

Very nice!!!!


----------



## Cyclin Dan

Special Eyes said:


> Already shown in another thread, but it should be here.
> 
> 2011 Project Yellow with SRAM Limited Tour Edition (Red) drivetrain, S-Works TRP Magnesium brakes, Zipp 101 clinchers (now de-badged for stealthiness), S-Works post, stem and bars. KMC gold chain.


Nice. You see very few Project Yellows...I've only ever seen one other in person and it was at LOTOJA 2010.

I built one up late last year...pics coming shortly =)

PS - what are you using to hold your bike up in those pictures?


----------



## Cyclin Dan

Here's my current ride...I built it up late last year after sitting on the frameset for a little while struggling with what gruppo to get.

Sorry I'm a crappy photographer =)









































































Equipment list (for those interested):

Full Campagnolo SR11 Group
Mavic Cosmic Carbone SL's w/ Powertap
S-Works Seatpost
Fizik Aliante VS Saddle
Specialized Stem
Easton EC70 Aero Handlebars
Lizard Skins Bartape
Look Keo Carbon Pedals
Arundle Mandible Cages


----------



## Lu-Max

It is really not necessary to quote & re-post the same photos three times on the same page. We saw them also! Sheesh!


----------



## Cyclin Dan

Lu-Max said:


> It is really not necessary to quote & re-post the same photos three times on the same page. We saw them also! Sheesh!


Sorry Lu-Max...I edited my "QUOTE" to remove his pics.

I had no idea that would be offensive to anyone.


----------



## Special Eyes

Dan, That's a beautiful bike. Very nicely built! 

BTW, try resizing your images before posting. Usually 8-900 pixels wide should be the max.


----------



## Cyclin Dan

Special Eyes said:


> Dan, That's a beautiful bike. Very nicely built!
> 
> BTW, try resizing your images before posting. Usually 8-900 pixels wide should be the max.


Sorry about the image sizes. They were over 4,000 px wide and I resized to 1,500.

Looked fine on my end, but I'm using a 27" monitor.

I'll keep the size down in the future.


----------



## Lu-Max

@Cyclin Dan = It's not offensive, but it is annoying to see the same big photos posted numerous times on the same page. It does happen quite often. Not really necessary unless you're asking a specific question about something in one of the photos or commenting on the photography itself. Or else possibly referring to a post that is numerous pages back or on another thread. Thanks for listening.


----------



## Lu-Max

@Cyclin Dan = Awesome hardwood floors BTW; recycled wood?


----------



## Cyclin Dan

Lu-Max said:


> @Cyclin Dan = Awesome hardwood floors BTW; recycled wood?


Thanks! We love them too...did about 3,000 square feet of it in the house. It is actually hand scraped walnut. They took perfectly good planks and whipped it with chains, hammers, planers, etc...and gouged it all up and then kind of smoothed it out so there aren't any harsh edges.

I wish we would have waited a few years because it's a whole lot easier to get that look now. This is actual 1/2 thick solid planks that are fatigued by hand...now you can get a products that looks like plywood and has this surface on top for about 15% the price. You can't refinish that stuff though, so I guess it has it's downsides.

The best thing about this...the kids and dogs can't damage it!


----------



## tipstall

Cyclin Dan said:


> Thanks! We love them too...did about 3,000 square feet of it in the house. It is actually hand scraped walnut. They took perfectly good planks and whipped it with chains, hammers, planers, etc...and gouged it all up and then kind of smoothed it out so there aren't any harsh edges.
> 
> I wish we would have waited a few years because it's a whole lot easier to get that look now. This is actual 1/2 thick solid planks that are fatigued by hand...now you can get a products that looks like plywood and has this surface on top for about 15% the price. You can't refinish that stuff though, so I guess it has it's downsides.
> 
> The best thing about this...the kids and dogs can't damage it!


I have the cheap version in my wine cellar.


----------



## Cyclin Dan

The wine cellar is one place we don't have this...stone in that part of the house.


----------



## se7en34




----------



## Liv2ride

Sorry for the bad photo. When I first picked it up. 2012 roubaix pro ui2.


----------



## new2rd

Very nice. Is this your first roubaix?


----------



## ArcticCat500

here's my 2010 new old stock left over Secteur Sport Compact I picked her up to take the weight off my El Mariachi's shoulders when it comes to riding the road.
I know she's no Roubaix and far from a Tarmac but will suit my needs perfectly, I just needed something for the road, and after a few miles, I really like it.


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR

*New Wheels*

My 2011 Sram Pro


----------



## Liv2ride

new2rd said:


> Very nice. Is this your first roubaix?


Yes first roubaix and I'm in love. Don't think I want much else other than an S-works. But I'm good with this ride.


----------



## ajcsk8r

View attachment 251615




2012 SL3 expert mid-compact s-works carbon bar s-works carbon seat post


----------



## marcm

Cyclin Dan said:


> Here's my current ride...I built it up late last year after sitting on the frameset for a little while struggling with what gruppo to get.
> 
> Sorry I'm a crappy photographer =)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Equipment list (for those interested):
> 
> Full Campagnolo SR11 Group
> Mavic Cosmic Carbone SL's w/ Powertap
> S-Works Seatpost
> Fizik Aliante VS Saddle
> Specialized Stem
> Easton EC70 Aero Handlebars
> Lizard Skins Bartape
> Look Keo Carbon Pedals
> Arundle Mandible Cages


I like your floors..


----------



## claywalk

my dear SL4


----------



## Lu-Max

60 seconds later,,,FIFY


----------



## claywalk

ha ha...

I'm actually a product photographer and we thought it was pretty funny to show the hand. 

thanks for your input though.


----------



## new2rd

R u planning on taking it on a half pipe?


----------



## Lu-Max

claywalk said:


> ha ha...
> 
> I'm actually a product photographer and we thought it was pretty funny to show the hand.
> 
> thanks for your input though.


I am also , and I'd estimate that 'shop took about 52 seconds.


----------



## claywalk

geez. If I had wanted to crop the photo, I would have. thanks again.


----------



## squareslinky

claywalk said:


> my dear SL4


Did you have it painted? Or is that color available someplace?


----------



## claywalk

squareslinky said:


> Did you have it painted? Or is that color available someplace?


That is a good question. I doubt many would want to follow my lead with this - I actually & simply, took some electrical tape and covered all of the orange lines on the frame, except on the bottom of the downtube . It's clean enough for me. the sheen of the tape almost perfectly matches the finish of the frame. You wouldn't really even notice unless you felt the frame or looked really closely.

Personally, I'm a huge fan of the frame & not the paint scheme.

I actually picked up an SL3 frame this weekend that I am going to have professionally painted black. I'll have to post a picture of that when I get it built up. Love the "project black" look so I am going that direction, minus the decals.


----------



## ianho

Just renovated a room specially for my S-Works darlings. Hehehe.


----------



## claywalk

Wow !


----------



## tipstall

ianho said:


> Just renovated a room specially for my S-Works darlings. Hehehe.


That is sick.


----------



## GTR2ebike

ianho, Nice job. What mounts are those?


----------



## pdainsworth

That is just over the top, ridiculous, and so incredibly self-gratifying. 

I LOVE it!


----------



## ianho

GTR2ebike, u mean the pole for mounting the bikes? That's a Minoura Biketower 10.


----------



## Lu-Max

Nice room, nice bikes.


----------



## bikerpath

*My 2011 S-Works Tarmac*

Hi all,

I'm new to this forum, although I've been browsing for a number of years. I've been very impressed with the range of topics discussed as well as the wealth of knowledge and experience shared.

Anyway, this is my 2011 S-Works Tarmac SL3, which I got about six months ago. I bought it as a frameset, with the intention of building up the bike gradually with new parts. But couldn't wait and transferred the Ultegra groupset and pedals, and saddle from my other bike onto this frame.

Specs are as follows:

- size 54
- Ultegra 6600 groupset and pedals
- Pave seatpost
- Fizik Arione saddle
- Deda Zero One stem (100mm)
- Deda Zero 100 bar (44 cm)
- Easton EA90 SLX wheelset
- Tacx Tao alloy bottle cages

I've since replaced the wired Cateye computer in the pic with a Garmin Edge 200. Apologies for the relatively poor quality of the pic, which I took just after the bike build was completed.

I've been very impressed with the frame, especially the level of comfort given the roads here; it's mainly rough chip seal. The bike just feels so much more efficient than my previous bike (which was a 2004 Giant TCR Composite), and just wants to be ridden fast. Overall, very very happy with the frame. Thought I'd share this with my fellow Specialized owners. Thanks for looking.


----------



## eugenetsang

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6942787441/" title="IMG_20120224_114353 by eugenetsang, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7178/6942787441_6a215d22b0.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="IMG_20120224_114353"></a>



Meet Skittles.
nothing fancy.


----------



## CF Sierra

some really sweet rides posted

here's my new to me 09 Roubaix Expert Triple, size 52. It sure rides nice, stable straight as an arrow and true


----------



## timmyc

*My 2010 Roubaix*

View attachment 252440


Aksium Wheels, Schwalbe tires, new sexy red tape. It's my first really nice road bike, and I don't miss my old Trek 1500 much at all. What a great ride. Now if I only had more time to actually, you know, ride it!


----------



## Special Eyes

CF, love that B&W of your bike against the Eastern Sierra. Is that near Independence or Mt. Williamson?


----------



## CF Sierra

Special Eyes said:


> CF, love that B&W of your bike against the Eastern Sierra. Is that near Independence or Mt. Williamson?


it's actually the wheeler crest, bishop. shot this just below pine creek canyon, and above rovana.


----------



## Csstone495

*My new Ride*

2011 58cm S-works Tarmac "Cavendish Signature" Frame with SRAM RED and Easton EA 50s ... ZIP 404s to be ordered soon!


----------



## jdp211

se7en34 said:


>


What chainrings are you using? Planning a Campy 11 SL4 but not using campy cranks.


----------



## dphins

Finally I have enough post to show my Specialized Bike.
2011 Roubaix Comp
Sram Red Crank and Bottom Bracket
Nokon Cables
Reynolds MV32 Wheels
Romin EVO Expert Saddle


----------



## tipstall

Just a new picture after a ride yesterday.


----------



## kamrankhan

Here's my ride. 

View attachment 253256


----------



## Drummerboy1975

2006 Specialized Allez Sport Triple with Easton EA70 wheel set.


----------



## eschummer

Looks great tipstall. What size is yours? Looks like a 59 or even 61?


----------



## tipstall

eschummer said:


> Looks great tipstall. What size is yours? Looks like a 59 or even 61?


Thanks, 58"


----------



## anthonylokrn

dphins said:


> Finally I have enough post to show my Specialized Bike.
> 2011 Roubaix Comp
> Sram Red Crank and Bottom Bracket
> Nokon Cables
> Reynolds MV32 Wheels
> Romin EVO Expert Saddle


Nice bike! Need to flip that stem though!


----------



## Merseypride

New Venge. Just come from a Cervelo R5, wrote it off in a crash mid February. Fancied a change after 2 Cervelo's so went for a Venge with full Record 11. Just finished building it up, will ride it for the first time tomorrow. Can't wait. Weighs just under 14lb

52cm Venge. Campag Record 11spd throughout. Fast Forward F6R tubulars. Deda bars and stem. Selle Italia SLR XP seat, Keo blade pedals. Elite Patao carbon bottle cages.


----------



## marcm

Merseypride said:


> New Venge. Just come from a Cervelo R5, wrote it off in a crash mid February. Fancied a change after 2 Cervelo's so went for a Venge with full Record 11. Just finished building it up, will ride it for the first time tomorrow. Can't wait. Weighs just under 14lb


Very nice! Hey, have you done the research on the campy vs. OSBB issue? There's been a lot of discussion on this topic which I never saw until I already built my bike. I had the TI SR11 cranks on mine but couldn't get them to fit w/o movement. I called specialized and they said they wouldn't warranty the frame with my SR 11's, no matter what adapters I used. You may want to investigate if you haven't already.


----------



## Merseypride

Hi, yeah i've researched the Ultra Torque cranks on OSBB to death. I don't think there's a piece of material on the net i've not read on the subject. I am a Campag man...full stop. I looked at the S Works cranks and i'm not keen on them and at £700 (UK prices) i think there a total rip off. I can afford them, but i'd just not pay it !

As far as i hear, Specialized have now ok'd the use of the Ultra Torque pressfit cups in their delrim cups as a workable solution.

I have ran Ultra Torque adapters previously in my R5 Bbright frame, fitted with loctite and have experienced no problems. I am a light rider at 145lbs.

I don't wish to disrespect anyone else's experience's as i know some have had success with the Ultra Torque cups, and others haven't. I have used Loctite 603 with Activator 7479 to install the Specialized delrim cups into the frame first, then the same with the Ultra Torque 68x42 pressfit adapters. Used a bottom bracket press and left for 24 hours for a solid cure. All spins sweetly. I'll keep an eye on it, although i don't anticipate any problems at all. If i do experience any issues, i'll simply buy the C Bear adapter and use that.

Sorted. Full Record 11 on my Venge. Wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## CEARACING

kamrankhan said:


> Here's my ride.
> 
> View attachment 253256


Woww, it's amazing, do you know his weight??


----------



## Warwick

*The New Venge*

Hi Guys,
Was very happy to finally pick up my new Venge the other day after a 4 month wait on the frame.
What a fantastic bike! .I pulled most the parts across from my old Giant. The carbon dura ace cranks were very hard to find - though finally found a second hand pair. The Ultegra Di2 works a treat, though needs a bit of fine tuning. Couldnt be happier!!!
View attachment 253382


----------



## tipstall

warwick said:


> hi guys,
> was very happy to finally pick up my new venge the other day.
> What a fantastic bike. I hope this link works for the photo.
> View attachment 253382


wow!!!


----------



## Rouleur

*Allez (Project Black) and Venge (PB) ready for 2012*

Custom painted Allez by the great folks at Class Act Painting in PDX. Awesome job and great service. Both bikes shod with SRAM Red and Specialized OSBB Cranksets. Allez weighs in at 15.8 lbs. with Rolf Elan clinchers and the Venge 14.7 lbs. with Rolf Vigor clinchers.


----------



## CEARACING

Rouleur said:


> Custom painted Allez by the great folks at Class Act Painting in PDX. Awesome job and great service. Both bikes shod with SRAM Red and Specialized OSBB Cranksets. Allez weighs in at 15.8 lbs. with Rolf Elan clinchers and the Venge 14.7 lbs. with Rolf Vigor clinchers.


The Allez is wonderfull, for me imposible to improve!


----------



## The English Hacker

Just a quick snap of my 2011 Roubaix Elite after upgrading wheels, crank, BB, seatpost, seat and tires.


----------



## panzercom2002

Great Bikes!!


----------



## Antonio Araujo

My new 2012 Roubaix Apex Compact on cobbles!


----------



## tipstall

Antonio Araujo said:


> My new 2012 Roubaix Apex Compact on cobbles!


Nice!!!


----------



## The English Hacker

Antonio Araujo said:


> My new 2012 Roubaix Apex Compact on cobbles!


It looks so at home 

Nice bike. Like the colour.


----------



## chevalier_noir

Very Nice, enjoy !!!


----------



## CEARACING

My Tarmac comp Updated, now with Rotor 3d crankset with Q-Rings:


----------



## dcorn

Rouleur said:


> Custom painted Allez by the great folks at Class Act Painting in PDX. Awesome job and great service. Both bikes shod with SRAM Red and Specialized OSBB Cranksets. Allez weighs in at 15.8 lbs. with Rolf Elan clinchers and the Venge 14.7 lbs. with Rolf Vigor clinchers.


Droooooool. Love that Venge with Rolfs.


----------



## tipstall

CEARACING said:


> My Tarmac comp Updated, now with Rotor 3d crankset with Q-Rings:


It looks OK. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## phatster

My New Shiv


----------



## hyfrir

*My new S-Works Venge*

My new S-Works Venge


----------



## tipstall

Wow, last 2 are bike porn.


----------



## claywalk

*Sl3*

This is my new SL3 with dura ace gruppo. It is a Saxo Bank team geometry S-Works 58 cm frame that was custom painted "Project Black" style by the folks at Carbon Fiber Repair. Haven't decided whether I will add graphics back as I am so digging it without.


----------



## red elvis

the frameset looks like it came from china.


----------



## Adrianinkc

Just picked this up from the LBS 









Love the BOB nude finish.


----------



## Drummerboy1975

Here's an updated photo of my Allez with new pedals.


----------



## andymanrd

Just got this a week ago, havent been able to ride it because its raining


----------



## Arnoud

Raining = Training - T. It's like math, Go out and ride ;-)


----------



## timmyc

*With the new wheels....*

Took Cosette out for a quick ride today, and loved the Ksyrium Elites. Feels like the wheels are up to the level of the bike. Now if only I was up to the level of the wheels...


----------



## jdp211

Arrived in the shop today, now to amass group set parts.


----------



## jdp211

double post


----------



## nis240sxt

*SL4 Pro*

My freshly built SL4 Pro


----------



## Arnoud

@jdp211 Wow! 54cm? Very cool.


----------



## Arnoud

Very Nice Sl4 Pro. Great build. Out of THE all Black, but not to flashy!


----------



## Drummerboy1975

Changed my tires today whike getting ready for a 35 miler tomorrow. Found a blem on my rear tire so I switched from 700x25's to 700x23's.


----------



## TurboChris

*2008 Specialized Roubaix Elited*

Hey Guys, check out my ride. Nothing fancy, but i only Spend $400 (;


----------



## TurboChris

*2008 Specialized Roubaix Elite*

Hey Guys, check out my ride. Nothing fancy, but i only Spend $400 (;


----------



## TurboChris

<dl><dt><a href="https://claspics.com/1dpm1a08/h0xezxnd/1334211400-531.JPG.php"><img src="https://img3.claspics.com/1dpm1a08/h0xezxnd/1334211400-531.JPG_m.jpg" border="0" /></a></dt></dl>


----------



## TurboChris

here is a pic of my 2008 Specialized Roubaix Elite. Paid $400


----------



## Lu-Max

I'd pay way more than $400 for an invisible bike, you got a deal!


----------



## schima

a few updates, the s-works with ambrosio nemesis, the blue expert with new crank and ceramic rims (mavic open pro), both with a lower cockpit. and a new bike, tarmac comp with sram parts and campagnolo neutron wheels.
plus another roubaix pro sl3 but no pictures yet....


----------



## dean4537




----------



## dean4537

sorry for the over size pic 
its a transition comp bought it for 400


----------



## gyllborgm

Nice job on the S-works looks just right!


----------



## meelis

Brand new SL4


----------



## new2rd

*2012 Tarmac SL3 expert frameset*

View attachment 255071


----------



## todayilearned

new2rd said:


> View attachment 255071


Nice, your bike is pretty similar to the '12 Expert w/ Force I built up.


----------



## new2rd

How much does it way with those zipp's? Looks good!


----------



## todayilearned

new2rd said:


> How much does it way with those zipp's? Looks good!


Not sure, haven't measured it yet. Next time I'm at the LBS I'll have them measure it since I'm a little curious myself now.

How is your seat tube bottle cage so much lower than mine...


----------



## new2rd

My LBS told me it came in a 16.5 w/ bottle cages, pedal, and Garmin stuff on it. The picture is a little blurry, but I was wondering what seatpost you have? Mine is a FACT carbon weave matte finish with a 2 bolt set-back. I can't find anything like it on the specialized page, I'm wondering if it's going to be a 2013 seat-post? 
The bottle cages I have are Arundel Sport nylon/plastic that have two mounting positions. However, I think I actually have the seat tube cage installed on the higher position.


----------



## jsedlak

from last night's ride. need to retape my valves as they were knocking around a bit..


----------



## MikeMiranda

new2rd said:


> My LBS told me it came in a 16.5 w/ bottle cages, pedal, and Garmin stuff on it. The picture is a little blurry, but I was wondering what seatpost you have? Mine is a FACT carbon weave matte finish with a 2 bolt set-back. I can't find anything like it on the specialized page, I'm wondering if it's going to be a 2013 seat-post?
> The bottle cages I have are Arundel Sport nylon/plastic that have two mounting positions. However, I think I actually have the seat tube cage installed on the higher position.


It could be a older seat not listed there site anymore


----------



## SeaRay

John,

That is a sweet picture! Where on the ride did you shoot that?

Ryan


----------



## jsedlak

SeaRay said:


> John,
> 
> That is a sweet picture! Where on the ride did you shoot that?
> 
> Ryan


New Jersey 

Harding Township to be exact.


----------



## kiekeboeboe

My new Sworks Roubaix, bought the brandnew frame couple of weeks ago, its a 2011 frame, came with a huge discount


----------



## Local Hero




----------



## SilverStar07

2011 Secteur Elite Apex not as sexy as most of the bikes here but I love it. Maybe I will upgrade to a Roubaix some day. Sorry for the poor photo it was taken with my cell phone right after a ride the other day.

SS-


----------



## Feltrider05

Size- 58
Weight - 17.66lbs stock


----------



## jct78

*2012 Roubaix elite*

60cm Roubaix Elite stock except for Conti 4000s and added the XTR pedals.


----------



## polobreaka

just finished with this built and took it for a 60 mile test ride. so far so good! a little disappointed at 18lbs but who cares, it rides great!

2004 s-works e5
ultegra 6700 gloss gray groupset
SRAM force calipers
Neuvation M28 aero
3T Ergonova pro
Thomson stem and seatpost
Specialized Toupe


----------



## lactic acidosis

polobreaka said:


> just finished with this built and took it for a 60 mile test ride. so far so good! a little disappointed at 18lbs but who cares, it rides great!
> 
> 2004 s-works e5
> ultegra 6700 gloss gray groupset
> SRAM force calipers
> Neuvation M28 aero
> 3T Ergonova pro
> Thomson stem and seatpost
> Specialized Toupe


nice and tidy.


----------



## Kennedy

*2011 Saxo S-Works SL3 Tarmac*

I had to replace my beloved Blue after a recent wreck. She's 16 lbs even (w/pedals and Garmin and a pretty heavy Selle Gel Flow saddle). She now has white Hudz and the saddle position is a little taller. I might be getting a new crankset, too.


----------



## popiyeti

Hi, I'm from spain and this is my Roubaix SL2 S-Works in size 58.


----------



## Sacke

Life of a startup entrepreneur not always easy... This one weighs almost 4lbs (1,8kg) more than my previous bike ('09 S-works Tarmac SL2, Campy Record, Boras etc). 

I am happier than when getting my S-works, because this time budget was much tighter, and I got such a killer deal, that it allowed me to get nice carbon bike for less than the price of an aluminum Allez. 

A very, very happy new owner!


----------



## Cni2i

Sacke said:


> *Life of a startup entrepreneur not always easy*... This one weighs almost 4lbs (1,8kg) more than my previous bike ('09 S-works Tarmac SL2, Campy Record, Boras etc).
> 
> I am happier than when getting my S-works, because this time budget was much tighter, and I got such a killer deal, that it allowed me to get nice carbon bike for less than the price of an aluminum Allez.
> 
> A very, very happy new owner!


Nice. As I ride more and more, I find that the saying about "It's the engine much more so than the bike itself" is so true. Enjoy your "new" bike. BTW: Why did you get rid of the S-works?


----------



## Sacke

Cni2i said:


> Nice. As I ride more and more, I find that the saying about "It's the engine much more so than the bike itself" is so true. Enjoy your "new" bike. BTW: Why did you get rid of the S-works?


We moved from France to Finland, and money was tight, so the bikes were among the first to go. Now that money came in, the bikes were just about the first thing to get.  

The saying about it being so much more about the engine, than the bike is indeed true. My old mountain bike was a '11 Cannondale Scalpel Carbon... my new bike is a full rigid, steel frame, single speed 29". I enjoy it just as much, if not even more!  

Hopefully I get to do the first ride on the Tarmac today.


----------



## CEARACING

Sacke said:


> Life of a startup entrepreneur not always easy... This one weighs almost 4lbs (1,8kg) more than my previous bike ('09 S-works Tarmac SL2, Campy Record, Boras etc).
> 
> I am happier than when getting my S-works, because this time budget was much tighter, and I got such a killer deal, that it allowed me to get nice carbon bike for less than the price of an aluminum Allez.
> 
> A very, very happy new owner!


Nice ride, similar to mine.Do you know the weight as picture??
Enjoy it!


----------



## Sacke

CEARACING said:


> Nice ride, similar to mine.Do you know the weight as picture??
> Enjoy it!


Heavy wheels and 25mm tyres... 8,6kg. 

I've seen reports of the frame weighing about 1200g for size 54cm. 

I am guessing it could down to 6,9kg without any weightweenie parts, but with a good set of carbon tubulars.


----------



## CEARACING

Sacke said:


> Heavy wheels and 25mm tyres... 8,6kg.
> 
> I've seen reports of the frame weighing about 1200g for size 54cm.
> 
> I am guessing it could down to 6,9kg without any weightweenie parts, but with a good set of carbon tubulars.


Could be!, mine is 7.5 with 404's Clinchers and Ultegra, now i'm thinking in Sram Red!


----------



## badge118

The project is done. Of course that means I need a new project.
2009 Roubaix SL with Campy Chorous 11 spd, TRP 950sl brakes, Arundel cages, Gore ride on cables, Fiz'ik Arione saddle, Reynolds Assault Tubulars with Conti Competition 25c.


----------



## morgan1819

jj1075 said:


> I don't know. Pretty snug standover for me. I'm at 10.5 on the post and it goes to 14 or 15cm before the cutoff line so I'm ok there. It's a 58 and I'm 6ft even with a 33 inseam. Feels exactly like my other bikes having used the same position since 2003. Maybe there is a tad of an optical illusion because I held the camera up and angled down to get most of the bike in the pic? Not sure but it certainly feels just right to me.


Pant inseam could possibly be 33....

...but from the picture, it looks like your "bike" inseam is closer 34.5 or more. That is a ton of post on a 58. My inseam is 32.75, and I have way less post on a 56

.


----------



## bb1857

The builds posted in here are sick. Here is a pic of my standard issue 54cm Tarmac SL3 Expert. Shop owner put it on the scale without pedals and cages and it was 16.25lbs. Not too concerned with weight because I have a bunch more work to do on me!! Not quite as sexy but i still LOVE it!!!


----------



## CEARACING

popiyeti said:


> Hi, I'm from spain and this is my Roubaix SL2 S-Works in size 58.


Muy chula vecino!


----------



## john7531

2012 Roubaix Elite, I just picked this up at my lbs last week. I have put in my first 100 miles and am loving it!


----------



## jct78

john7531 said:


> 2012 Roubaix Elite, I just picked this up at my lbs last week. I have put in my first 100 miles and am loving it!


nice! we have the same bike!

i'm receiving some new wheels today after a crash completely destroyed my fulcrum rear.

love it


----------



## tom_h

*S-Works Tarmac SL2 ... updated*

No longer the "new bike on the block", but still the main bike in my 'fleet'. 
Original post here: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/specialized/s-works-tarmac-sl2-finally-170583.html

Pictured below in its 'race trim'. Also over last 3 yrs, a gradual evolution in fit, especially in increased saddle-to-handlebar drop.

*CURRENT SPECS* (Changes since 2009, in blue):
Frameset: 2009 Specialized S-Works Tarmac SL2, 56cm, White w/ Gold Stripe.
Groupset: 2009 Campagnolo Chorus 11-speed w/ Record brake calipers.
Chainrings & Crank: Compact 50-34 teeth, 172.5mm arms.
Cassette: 11-23 pictured, also 11-25 (all-around) & 12-27 (climbing).
Wheelset: Zipp 404 tubular on race day, Powertap custom and Campy Shamal Ultra clinchers for everyday use.
Tires: Vittoria Corsa Evo CX (tubulars) & Continental GP4000S (clincher).
Handlebars: 3T Ergosum Team carbon, 42cm.
Stem: 3T Arx Team alloy, 100mm, 17º down, reduced spacers under stem.
Bar tape: Fizik Microtex.
Saddle: Specialized Romin Pro 155mm.
Pedals: Speedplay Zero Stainless.
Bottle cages: Tacx Tao, black aluminum.
Other: Above Category 'Bar Fly' computer mount (not visible) for Garmin 500.


----------



## dcrna1

*My 2012 Venge*

View attachment 258202


----------



## _Forza_

tom_h said:


> No longer the "new bike on the block", but still the main bike in my 'fleet'.
> Original post here: https://forums.roadbikereview.com/specialized/s-works-tarmac-sl2-finally-170583.html
> 
> Pictured below in its 'race trim'. Also over last 3 yrs, a gradual evolution in fit, especially in increased saddle-to-handlebar drop.
> 
> *CURRENT SPECS* (Changes since 2009, in blue):
> Frameset: 2009 Specialized S-Works Tarmac SL2, 56cm, White w/ Gold Stripe.
> Groupset: 2009 Campagnolo Chorus 11-speed w/ Record brake calipers.
> Chainrings & Crank: Compact 50-34 teeth, 172.5mm arms.
> Cassette: 11-23 pictured, also 11-25 (all-around) & 12-27 (climbing).
> Wheelset: Zipp 404 tubular on race day, Powertap custom and Campy Shamal Ultra clinchers for everyday use.
> Tires: Vittoria Corsa Evo CX (tubulars) & Continental GP4000S (clincher).
> Handlebars: 3T Ergosum Team carbon, 42cm.
> Stem: 3T Arx Team alloy, 100mm, 17º down, reduced spacers under stem.
> Bar tape: Fizik Microtex.
> Saddle: Specialized Romin Pro 155mm.
> Pedals: Speedplay Zero Stainless.
> Bottle cages: Tacx Tao, black aluminum.
> Other: Above Category 'Bar Fly' computer mount (not visible) for Garmin 500.


All business..

My team bike (updated)










S-Works SL4 (obviously) 

2011 SRAM Red Black w/the exception of the cassette new '12 Red
Cranks - SRAM S975/Quarq 53/39
2012 Zipp 404 FC Tubulars w/Vittoria Corsa EVO CX 21mm
Stem - Zipp Service Course SL
Bars - Zipp SLC2 Short/Shallow
Saddle - Selle Italia Flight Kit Carbinio SL Flow
Pedals - Speedplay Zero Ti
Cages - Zipp Carbon Fiber
Chain KMC SL10 (Silver)
Skewers - Zipp Ti
Cables - Gore Professional
Tape - Fizik Microtek
'Puters - Garmin Edge 800 & 500


----------



## john7531

Nice Bike!


----------



## dcrna1

Thanks!


----------



## goaliecyclist

love this SL2 colour scheme. Believe its the same as what Bettini rode with QuickStep after his gold medal win...?


----------



## JC650

*my 2011 Secteur Sport*

View attachment 258223


----------



## Rick Draper

Dont suppose anyone has any shots of 54cm and 56cm SL4's with around a 74cm saddle height?


----------



## jimlmackjr

Here my 2010 Specialzied Tarmac Expert i picked it up because the original owner need a small size frame. I built it up with Sram Rival groups and it weighs in at 18.3


----------



## jimlmackjr

dcrna1 said:


> View attachment 258202


im a sucker for the black and red paint jobs 
and the verge look killer


----------



## kondre2000

My 2011 Sworks SL3 race ready, waiting after sunappe.


----------



## Local Hero




----------



## LX1976

*...*

mine...


----------



## bb1857

Rick Draper said:


> Dont suppose anyone has any shots of 54cm and 56cm SL4's with around a 74cm saddle height?


Mine will be built up next week. I will post a pic at the saddle height requested for you.


----------



## Lu-Max

@LX1976 McLaren Venge =


----------



## LX1976

Lu-Max said:


> @LX1976 McLaren Venge =


Hehe - good pic... but hey, always feel like Homer myself, when looking at it... really love my little baby!


----------



## jsedlak

58cm?

And why such a long stem and flipped post? Do you have short femurs or something?


----------



## LX1976

jsedlak said:


> 58cm?
> 
> And why such a long stem and flipped post? Do you have short femurs or something?


Yes, it's a 58. Long stem and flipped post was a test so far. Usually I use a 3 cm shorter stem an have the saddle moved bout 2,5 cm. Unfortunately I had my bike cleaned that day and took some pics when having this setup, but it has changed again in the meanwhile, also steerer was cut 1cm off. But the post will be left flipped - my saddle position is fine now and I like the look of the post mounted this way better...


----------



## tonytourist

Rick Draper said:


> Dont suppose anyone has any shots of 54cm and 56cm SL4's with around a 74cm saddle height?











56cm SL3 
Saddle is slightly over 75, but close enough. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## Rick Draper

tonytourist said:


> 56cm SL3
> Saddle is slightly over 75, but close enough.
> Hope this helps.


Thanks that is brilliant. Been vain I just wanted to check how the saddle to bar height looked :blush2: Good job is looks ok as I have already ordered my frameset


----------



## tonytourist

Glad it helps. I have a decent amount of drop but nothing ridiculous. I'm sure you'll love your SL4 :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Dallez

*2010 Allez Elite*

Here is my upgraded 2010 Allez Elite:


----------



## Lu-Max

Upgrades complete (for now...)
New:
Saddle = Romin EVO Pro 143mm
Post = Ritchey Superlogic Carbon with carbon rail clamp kit
Stem = Ritchey WCS 260 100mm
Wheels = Zipp 303 Firecrest Clincher
Brakes = SRAM Red 2012 with Zipp Tangente pads


----------



## dlhillius

Just got the final piece of the puzzle tonight (the 32mm setback post for my crazy long femers) and thought I'd post a picture of my baby..... Lot's of goodies but only weighs just under 14.4lbs with the carbons

Sorry it's not a great shot but feeling impatient tonight  I'll shot some more when the sun comes out again

Love seeing all the choices my fellow Specialized owners have made. Hope you enjoy mine.


----------



## bb1857

Here is a pic of my SL4 Pro. Just got it back from the LBS last night after they replaced my SL3 frameset from a warranty issue. 54cm. Pulled the stickers off the Fulcrum 4's and will be swapping the stem out with one that doesn't have any white in it once i find one that i really like!

Disclaimer: if you look at this on an iPad or iPhone it may show upside down. My apologies!


----------



## Local Hero




----------



## intense11

Here's a couple pics of my new steed.


----------



## feeex

Lu-Max said:


> Upgrades complete (for now...)
> New:
> Saddle = Romin EVO Pro 143mm
> Post = Ritchey Superlogic Carbon with carbon rail clamp kit
> Stem = Ritchey WCS 260 100mm
> Wheels = Zipp 303 Firecrest Clincher
> Brakes = SRAM Red 2012 with Zipp Tangente pads


Enormous cassette. Do you live at the top of a mountain???

Great looking bike though. Those wheels are next on my 'to buy' list......


----------



## The Nemo

Hi guys, I'm more of a watcher than a poster but I've taken a photo of my Specialized bike collection, I have no idea how to post it but I'm happy to email it to another member to post up for me. Let me know if you can help out.

Thanks

The Nemo.


----------



## ianho

My new Project B2 Stealth Bomber. Built it to be comfy, tough, light, fast n stealthy.


----------



## new2rd

Very cool


----------



## 1LaneLam

ianho said:


> My new Project B2 Stealth Bomber. Built it to be comfy, tough, light, fast n stealthy.



Wow, did not know a Roubaix could be that cool! Do you race?


----------



## Junkd

Sweet bike!


----------



## ianho

No I'm not a racer. Just a high speed poser. Haha

Upgraded 2 items today. Selle Italia SLR Kit Carbonio Flow saddle and a Rotor crank. My B2 Stealth Bomber is now at 6.8kg. Just nice as my daily training bike. 

Frame- S-Works Roubaix
Handlebars- Zipp Service Course SL Beyond Black
Bar tape- Zipp Service Course CX
Saddle- Selle Italia SLR Kit Carbonio Flow
Stem- Zipp Service Course SL Beyond Black
Gruppo- SRAM Apex
Pedals- Speedplay Zero Ti
Chain- SRAM Red 1091R
Chainrings- SRAM Apex 50/34. Waiting on LBS to bring in new stocks of Q Rings in 50/34
Cassette- SRAM Apex 11-32
Wheels- Zipp 404 Tubular Firecrest Beyond Black
Tires- Continental GP4000
Skewers- CarbonTi titanium 
Weight- 6.8kg


----------



## pReTeNd3r

She's a beauty


----------



## ianho

Here's my other bike. This is the lean mean speed machine I call my F22 Raptor Stealth Fighter.

Frame- S-Works Venge
Handlebars- Zipp Vuka
Bar tape- Zipp Service Course CX
Saddle- Specialized Romin Titanium rails
Stem- Zipp Service Course SL Beyond Black
Gruppo- SRAM Red TDF Edition
Pedals- Speedplay Zero Ti 
Chain- KMC X10SL
Chainrings- Rotor Aero Q-Rings 53/39
Cassette- SRAM Red 11-28
Wheels- Zipp 404 Tubular Firecrest Beyond Black
Tires- Continental GP4000
Skewers- Zipp Beyond Black
Weight- 6.4kg


----------



## lockies

HI ianho, they both 52cm frames?

The upcoming S-Works Roubaix disc, although unseen, is pretty damn high on my wish list ATM. It's just that I've always found the smaller sized Roubaixs a little 'off' looking (I'd be around a 52); yours however is looking mighty fine.

Also, if it's not too much trouble I'd be interested in knowing you BB saddle height. I run about 10cm saddle-bar drop on my SuperSix currently and don't really want to compromise much.

Cheers, they're some awesome bikes!


----------



## ianho

lockies, I'm supposed to be a 52 but the Roubaix is a 49 as I like to stretch out a bit as can be seen from my choice of stems. Would you believe it, the Roubaix is still a full 2cm longer than my 52 Venge? Haha. My BB to saddle height is 67cm.


----------



## John H in MD

Ianho, I'm really impressed by your Roubaix project bike. Very nice job. I hear the Apex cassette is great for climbing, gives the benefits of a compact double with great low gearing. 

Which S-Works frame is that and how did you achieve the full black-out look? The end result looks like the black-out treatment on the New Tarmac SL4 limited. Do-it-yourself or pro painter?


----------



## ianho

John, I went with Apex gruppo for this bike coz I love mountain rides n it is the only option I had for 11-32. I was contemplating a XX RD with XX 11-32 cassette but decided on Apex as I needed to get a whole gruppo for the project anyway. I absolutely love the gearing as I'm currently recovering from 4 broken ribs n a dislocated shoulder. The easy gearing allows me to climb effortlesly while seated. 

It's originally a Saxobank S-Works Roubaix SL2. I've always loved black on black bikes n nearly bought a BOB Dogma last year but went for the Venge instead. Then I saw the new SL4 Limited Black n absolutely fell in love. The Specialized Store in Malaysia is not bringing any in so I decided to do my very own Limited Black Roubaix. To hell with the Lifetime warranty. I couldn't resist it anymore. Haha.

It was a DIY job. Took me 2 days total. 30 minutes to strip out the parts, 7+ hours of wet sanding to remove the Saxobank colors n the next day was spent on final surface prep, painting n rebuilding the bike. It was well worth the 2 days. I absolutely love it.


----------



## lockies

ianho said:


> lockies, I'm supposed to be a 52 but the Roubaix is a 49 as I like to stretch out a bit as can be seen from my choice of stems. Would you believe it, the Roubaix is still a full 2cm longer than my 52 Venge? Haha. My BB to saddle height is 67cm.


Seems to be little difference in the reach of the 49 vs 52 frames, so with the longer stem on the Roubaix it sorta makes sense. I'd probably go for a 52, usually run a 72cm BB-Saddle height so should still be able to get a decent drop if I go for a similar slammed/-17deg setup. Anyway, thanks for that. Time to get saving.


----------



## ianho

lockies said:


> Seems to be little difference in the reach of the 49 vs 52 frames, so with the longer stem on the Roubaix it sorta makes sense. I'd probably go for a 52, usually run a 72cm BB-Saddle height so should still be able to get a decent drop if I go for a similar slammed/-17deg setup. Anyway, thanks for that. Time to get saving.


U need to get a low profile headset cap too. The Roubaix comes with an insanely tall cap. I got my Cane Creek carbon cap off an S-Works Tarmac.


----------



## jsedlak

I raced the piss out of my Venge this weekend... I <3 it.


----------



## nis240sxt

My custom S-Works Venge Project Black


----------



## Rob13

*2012 Project Black Venge SRAM red*








*2012 S-Works SL4 Di2*


----------



## jsedlak

Wow... nice collection!


----------



## mbaulfinger

Hummmmm....which one should I ride today? let me see....

Nice bikes!


----------



## Sean.B

Wow, Very nice bikes.


----------



## CEARACING

ianho said:


> My new Project B2 Stealth Bomber. Built it to be comfy, tough, light, fast n stealthy.


Very very nice!, could you answer me a question?, which offset is your Zipp seatpost???, carbon or aluminium???

Enjoy it!


----------



## dcorn

ianho said:


> Here's my other bike. This is the lean mean speed machine I call my F22 Raptor Stealth Fighter.
> Frame- S-Works Venge





jsedlak said:


> I raced the piss out of my Venge this weekend... I <3 it.





nis240sxt said:


> My custom S-Works Venge Project Black





Rob13 said:


> *2012 Project Black Venge SRAM red*


I hate you all...


Here's what I'm working with still. I keep going back and forth as to whether I should swap out for a Venge, the bike I wanted in the first place. Can't seem to find a decent price on a used frame. Might just get some nice carbon clinchers instead. (sorry for the crap lighting)










Trail riding









I one-upped a buddy of mine with the new bike, he wasn't happy haha










And a drool-worthy model at the LBS where I bought my bike.


----------



## jsedlak

^ My buddy has that bike. It's very very nice. He threw some Eastons 56mm cclinchers on there 

Here is another shot from that same day...


----------



## five5

Just picked this up! 2009 Specialized Tarmac Comp

<a href="https://s56.photobucket.com/albums/g192/morr5/?action=view&current=12525fc4.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g192/morr5/12525fc4.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket Pictures, Images and Photos" /></a>


----------



## tipstall

five5 said:


> Just picked this up! 2009 Specialized Tarmac Comp
> 
> <a href="https://s56.photobucket.com/albums/g192/morr5/?action=view&current=12525fc4.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g192/morr5/12525fc4.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket Pictures, Images and Photos" /></a>


Nice colors


----------



## flyregionaljets

View attachment 261525


My old school (2000 I think)
M4 S-Works. 
Except for components, most items
on the bike is still original. Most of it's
life has been in garages with little use. 
I got it this past December and put 2000 miles on it since. Any suggestions on the seat? Looking at the Toupe, or 
a Fizik Arione or Aliante.


----------



## displacedaussie

This is my, er, beauty. 

A 2004 Specialized Allez Elite with 9-speed Shimano 105.

Bought via eBay three years ago on a cycle to work scheme, it's helped get me from 90kg --> 73kg since the start of last year. I also started racing this year and after 10 races I've won twice and am almost a Cat 2. However, I think it's getting a bit long in the tooth and it might be worth getting something better once I start doing the Elite/1/2 races!


----------



## red elvis

*2012 Specialized Venge Limited Edition*

I saw this bike at Incycles in Pasadena a while ago. It's a Specialized Venge w/ Super Record EPS and Zipp 404's. I'm not sure how light it is but I know the price is $12k. The least I could do is to take a picture and post them on this thread. :drool:

Enjoy. :thumbsup:


----------



## ianho

Maaaaaan...... I wish my Venge had the Di2 battery down there too. I can't use my favorite Transition aero bottle now with the battery up top.


----------



## red elvis

bring it to an lbs and have them move the battery under the down tube.


----------



## 1LaneLam

The battery anywhere on the down tube isn't really ideal anyway. The best place is in the seatpost.


----------



## FindTheRiver

Rob13 said:


>


WOW! 

That's pretty impressive.


----------



## danejules

Here is a pic of the old Allez I just picked up. I think it may be too big.
However I am extremely comfortable and haven't lost any speed? Any thoughts?


----------



## eschummer

Not sure exactly what you mean by "too big" ? The frame looks to be somewhere in the mid to upper 50's, but it all depends on your own dimensions. How tall are you? I'm 6'1" and I have a 61cm Roubaix, which I believer to be slightly on the large size for me, but I'm comfortable on it.

Ed


----------



## danejules

I am 5'8" with really short legs and long torso. A custom bike would have the stand over of a 50cm and the reach of a 54-55cm frame. Crazy I know... I was told it was a 54cm frame but I am questioning that. 
No stickers on it.


----------



## badge118

1LaneLam said:


> The battery anywhere on the down tube isn't really ideal anyway. The best place is in the seatpost.


The problem is the EPS system battery is not just the battery but also contains the CPU for the entire system. Because of that the battery is not even removable from the bike without a fair amount of work. Due to this a custom Calfee job with a battery in the seat tube is going to require a bit more work.


----------



## dcorn

ianho said:


> Maaaaaan...... I wish my Venge had the Di2 battery down there too. I can't use my favorite Transition aero bottle now with the battery up top.


Check out the Venge pic thread. Some dude figured out a way to put his Di2 battery in the stock seatpost with a little ingenuity.


----------



## g-Bike

*S-Works SL4*

Here she is


----------



## tmn23z

New shoe for my Tarmac


----------



## dcorn

Noice, I almost got those for my tarmac as well. Found a great deal on another set of wheels, I'll post pics after I get them mounted today.


----------



## Lije Baley

*My new '08 Roubaix Comp*

My LBS had an unsold '08 Roubaix Comp (Compact) in my size (58cm). While it was a four-year-old bike, it was still new and under warranty. When I bought it I wasn't sure if, after 20 years, I'd still enjoy riding. This bike is a joy! I'm out with a group, and sometimes solo, for 30 to 40 miles three and four times a week (Being retired is GREAT ). I've been very pleased with this Roubaix.


----------



## anthonylokrn

Had my '11 Roubaix Compact Rival for a bit over a year..don't think I've posted pictures but built a new set of wheels for it fairly recent.


----------



## Gudmann

My 2007 Sequoia









Next up, clipless pedals


----------



## izza

Is there anyway that when I look at the forum I can jump straight to the last page of a thread rather pick the thread and then click on 'last' button.

Enjoy this thread enormously but getting frustrated I can't jump straight to updates.


----------



## Gudmann

izza said:


> Is there anyway that when I look at the forum I can jump straight to the last page of a thread rather pick the thread and then click on 'last' button.
> 
> Enjoy this thread enormously but getting frustrated I can't jump straight to updates.


In the forum thread list, in the"last post" column, click the small right pointing arrow, to the right of the name of last poster, the one by the "N minutes ago, by N.N >"


----------



## izza

Gudmann said:


> In the forum thread list, in the"last post" column, click the small right pointing arrow, to the right of the name of last poster, the one by the "N minutes ago, by N.N >"


Cheers


----------



## knobster368

2010 Roubaix Expert with new wheels


----------



## MikeMiranda

I know I know my seat is to low ( I have a really short inseam 28.5") that's how I was fitted to my bike 

15.3lbs 
Specialized Roubaix
SRAM red crank
SRAM red shifters
SRAM red 2012 Front derailleur
SRAM red Rear derailleur
SRAM red 2012 brakes 
Mad fiber tubulars 
schwalbe ultremo ht 25c
Sworks seat post 
Fsa 80mm stem
Selle Italia flite gel flow
K-edge garmin mount 
Knog blinder 4V
Specialized carbon cage


----------



## chiefDave

My new venge. Added this to my cervelo R3 and am very happy with this bike. Waiting on 175 cranks, q rings and quarq. Like the post above and retirement... yea man I dig it. My last working day was Thursday and I am burning "vacation" days now for the next 3 months. Life is great! Thanks.
Dave


----------



## Bawlzout

New Ride Secteur Comp Compact


----------



## dcorn

Old wheels:









New rollers:


----------



## 1LaneLam

^^^ Nice reflective glow! Looks like a Tron bike


----------



## chiefDave

Got my 175 cranks, Rotor Qrings 53, 39, quarq, 7x9 seat post clamp, sworks toupe saddle, and swapped out race lite latex tubes. 15.0 lbs with cages, peddle, bar fly mount. Loving it! Thanks.
Dave


----------



## Lee Brady

Venge looks very stealthy!


----------



## mountbkr

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## eschummer

I thought I'd show you an update on this one. It now has over 2500 miles on it and the looks have changed with my riding style progress. The wheels are BWW Backset Race, tires are Michelin Krylion Carbon's. The cassette has changed from an 11-28 to a 12-25...


----------



## leicaman1977

I love that bike chiefDave


----------



## redvving19

2013 Specialized Tarmac Sport


----------



## LouisLu

chiefDave said:


> Got my 175 cranks, Rotor Qrings 53, 39, quarq, 7x9 seat post clamp, sworks toupe saddle, and swapped out race lite latex tubes. 15.0 lbs with cages, peddle, bar fly mount. Loving it! Thanks.
> Dave


Very nice Venge


----------



## fredwininger

Great pics...I'm trying to up my post count so I can post pics of my stable (tarmac sl4 ltd/carbon crux expert disc.)


----------



## LouisLu

*My Specialized venge S-Work Project Black 2012*

Hi everyone.
Here my second baby. I built it last month and I love it

Frame Specialized venge S-Work Project Black 
2013 Sram Red Groupset 
Zipp 304 Firecrest Carbon Clincher Beyond Black wheelset and Zipp Tangente 23mm tires
Enve handlebar stem
Romin Evo Expert saddle 
Look Keo Blade Carbon Pedals 
Tacx bottle cages


----------



## swb8268

*S-Works Roubaix SL3 HTC*

Here is my newly completed Roubaix SL3. This is my third Roubaix and I really love them. Also loving the SRAM Red groupset. Front derailleur is awesome...no need to trim! Rear cassette much quieter than the last one. Overall incredibly happy with this bike.


----------



## ParadigmDawg

I've never been a huge fan of the color of my old R but it's a nice riding bike and at least my hubs match. I would like to get a 2013 but don't know if I want to spend the money.


----------



## smithers cycles

LouisLu said:


> Hi everyone.
> Here my second baby. I built it last month and I love it
> 
> Frame Specialized venge S-Work Project Black
> 2013 Sram Red Groupset
> Zipp 304 Firecrest Carbon Clincher Beyond Black wheelset and Zipp Tangente 23mm tires
> Enve handlebar stem
> Romin Evo Expert saddle
> Look Keo Blade Carbon Pedals
> Tacx bottle cages
> 
> 
> possibly one of the best looking bikes i've seen!! What is that frame size? 49? I'm a bit short also.:thumbsup: Lol


----------



## smithers cycles

Heres my custom colored SL4 Tarmac


----------



## LouisLu

smithers cycles said:


> ...possibly one of the best looking bikes i've seen!! What is that frame size? 49? I'm a bit short also.:thumbsup: Lol



Thank for your comment. Frame size xs, saddle height from BB (c-t): 685mm, I'm height 1.69m (5' 7") the same size Bettini


----------



## snchin

red elvis said:


> I saw this bike at Incycles in Pasadena a while ago. It's a Specialized Venge w/ Super Record EPS and Zipp 404's. I'm not sure how light it is but I know the price is $12k. The least I could do is to take a picture and post them on this thread. :drool:
> 
> Enjoy. :thumbsup:


This is actually a limited edition bike. Only 100 pcs in the world.


----------



## Limacededynamo

S Works SL4 2013, Campag Record 11sp, Deda Newton 31 bars & stem, old faithfull Campag Bora Ultra, Conti Comp tubs, old faithful Look Delta CX6 pedals....


----------



## chiefDave

Added solid Q ring, and swapped out 11-25 for 11-28 in preparation for Texas RR Championship on West Fort Hood. It was pouring and I had no idea what the Pro 4s would do in the rain, so I rode my R3 on GP 4000s. Thanks!
Dave


----------



## gio957

*Allez 2012*

here is mine...2012 allez...too attractive for its own good ..i have a hard time convincing people it's a cheap bike.


----------



## DS1239622

gio957 said:


> here is mine...2012 allez...too attractive for its own good ..i have a hard time convincing people it's a cheap bike.


Beautiful bike! It certainly doesn't look cheap, as relative as that is. May I ask what tail light you have on that?


----------



## gio957

thanks!... bell wo light.


----------



## capnron5177

Here's my newly replaced Robuaix '13 Expert SL4, along with my previously garaged Roubaix '09.

I definitely will enjoy my new ride!


----------



## spop

*specialized bike thread*

here's mine from redland shire qld australia


----------



## gaspasser

2012 closeout I just picked up last week and a fantactic ride! Really enjoy the Di2.


----------



## tonytourist

Fun wheels on:


----------



## dc503

My Tarmac as it was configured this year:


----------



## FindTheRiver

swb8268 said:


> Here is my newly completed Roubaix SL3. This is my third Roubaix and I really love them. Also loving the SRAM Red groupset. Front derailleur is awesome...no need to trim! Rear cassette much quieter than the last one. Overall incredibly happy with this bike.


I love those colors on that frame. That's a beautiful bike. I'm jealous.


----------



## Data_God

Here is my newest Ride


----------



## carlislegeorge

Wheels not deep aero enough!


----------



## schima

*rbx nouvo*

here's my latest toy, tried the romin saddle but didn't like it....


----------



## IAmSpecialized

My new warranty replacement for a 2010 S-Works SL3.


----------



## matyb

chiefDave said:


> My new venge. Added this to my cervelo R3 and am very happy with this bike. Waiting on 175 cranks, q rings and quarq. Like the post above and retirement... yea man I dig it. My last working day was Thursday and I am burning "vacation" days now for the next 3 months. Life is great! Thanks.
> Dave
> 
> Beautiful!!!


----------



## matyb

LouisLu said:


> Hi everyone.
> Here my second baby. I built it last month and I love it
> 
> Frame Specialized venge S-Work Project Black
> 2013 Sram Red Groupset
> Zipp 304 Firecrest Carbon Clincher Beyond Black wheelset and Zipp Tangente 23mm tires
> Enve handlebar stem
> Romin Evo Expert saddle
> Look Keo Blade Carbon Pedals
> Tacx bottle cages
> 
> WOW what an awesome looking bike...great built!


----------



## eekase

*"Spesh jack-o-latern"*

I know this not a pic of a bike, but I do own a SW SL3 and am 99% done building up an SW SL4...pics will follow, so in the meantime, Happy Halloween!


----------



## matyb

eekase said:


> I know this not a pic of a bike, but I do own a SW SL3 and am 99% done building up an SW SL4...pics will follow, so in the meantime, Happy Halloween!


Nice!!!


----------



## matyb

After breaking my BMC in half and 3 bones in my arm/wrist I soothed the pain with a new build....my Tarmac SL4 S-Works.

Specs - 
Frame - 49cm Omega Pharma QS Team 
Group - 2013 SRAM Red 
Wheels - ZIPP 404 FC CC 
Stem - S-Works
Bars - S-Works short & shallow
Saddle - Romin Pro Carbon rail
Tyres - Conti GP4000S 
Weight - 6.1kg without pedals, cage & comp.

I am back onboard and absolutely love the bike, the power transfer is amazing as is the comfort. First Crit race last night and finsihed second so she past the test with flying colours!


----------



## Samu66el

Nice looking bike,


----------



## DS1239622

matyb said:


> After breaking my BMC in half and 3 bones in my arm/wrist I soothed the pain with a new build....my Tarmac SL4 S-Works.
> 
> Specs -
> Frame - 49cm Omega Pharma QS Team
> Group - 2013 SRAM Red
> Wheels - ZIPP 404 FC CC
> Stem - S-Works
> Bars - S-Works short & shallow
> Saddle - Romin Pro Carbon rail
> Tyres - Conti GP4000S
> Weight - 6.1kg without pedals, cage & comp.
> 
> I am back onboard and absolutely love the bike, the power transfer is amazing as is the comfort. First Crit race last night and finsihed second so she past the test with flying colours!


Beautiful bike!


----------



## Muahdib

Here is my Venge. Sits at just over 16 pounds.


----------



## blairellis

On the left - Secteur Comp Compact


----------



## vaetuning

*Roubaix SL-4 S-Works*

Hi There

Here's my new pride and joy - now I just have to wait 5 - 6 months for spring to come!!:mad2:

First impressions: Really, really, really stiff lateral - and here I thought they could not improve anymore compared to the SL-3 S-works!!

With respect

Mads


----------



## Golfster

Hot looking bike! Congrats!


----------



## Tom_UK

vaetuning said:


> Hi There
> 
> Here's my new pride and joy - now I just have to wait 5 - 6 months for spring to come!!:mad2:
> 
> First impressions: Really, really, really stiff lateral - and here I thought they could not improve anymore compared to the SL-3 S-works!!
> 
> With respect
> 
> Mads


I can tell many hours were spent colour co-ordinating parts nice job!!


----------



## DS1239622

vaetuning said:


> Hi There
> 
> Here's my new pride and joy - now I just have to wait 5 - 6 months for spring to come!!:mad2:
> 
> First impressions: Really, really, really stiff lateral - and here I thought they could not improve anymore compared to the SL-3 S-works!!
> 
> With respect
> 
> Mads


Wow. Not much else to say. Sick bike.


----------



## vaetuning

Tom_UK said:


> I can tell many hours were spent colour co-ordinating parts nice job!!


Hi Tom_UK

Yeah - I spent a moment or so on that

With respect

Mads


----------



## chrismorales1979

Just got my 2012 Roubaix Apex. Forgive me for being a noob but the next upgrade I want is some of those groovy wheels with the Carbon fiber on them. I like fast and this bike...I LIKE!!


----------



## mile2424

gio957 said:


> here is mine...2012 allez...too attractive for its own good ..i have a hard time convincing people it's a cheap bike.


Ha funny you say that because I have had the same experience with mine!


----------



## Donn2ie

Here in upper Michigan it 37 degrees and old man winter is knocking on the door!
Scott


----------



## Chrisct

2011 Secteur elite. Have switched to fulcrum 4's and speed play pedals. Also added sworks turbo elite pro tires.


----------



## jgt_madone_newb

My new 2013 Roubaix SL4 Expert, with Speedplay Zeros, S Works seat post, Fizik Antares VS saddle, Arundel Mandible bottle cages, Mavic Cosmic Carbone SLR wheels/tires.


----------



## LostViking

Recent picture of my "back-up" bike, an Allez from 2007.










Great entry-level bike which I still enjoy riding when I'm in Europe.


----------



## Shortchevy

I need a pic or two of my 1990ish Sirrus to go into this gallary.


----------



## young-nyc

2013 Venge Expert Ui2


----------



## Dunbar

Got a really sweet deal on a 2013 Roubaix Elite Compact. Just picked it up so I won't be able to ride it until tomorrow due it getting dark early 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## greco

My newly acquired 2012 Tarmac Expert SL3 in American Flyer Red.

Parts on order:
SRAM Red F/R Derailleurs
SRAM Red Shifters
SRAM Red Cassette 11-26
SRAM PC1091R chain
SRAM Red Brakes
Mavic Race SL Ti pedals


----------



## dcorn

Better picture of my warranty SL4


----------



## Lu-Max

Boldly done sir!


----------



## dcorn

Ha thanks. The red is growing on me a bit I guess, but I would have liked it better with black accents instead of white (like the 2013). My old bike was mostly flat black.


----------



## FastZR1

Here it is... 2013 with the new Red.

14.11lbs with pedals and cages. Cobble Gobbler is still back ordered so once they ship I get one of those too.


----------



## jgt_madone_newb

FastZR1 said:


> Here it is... 2013 with the new Red.
> 
> 14.11lbs with pedals and cages. Cobble Gobbler is still back ordered so once they ship I get one of those too.


Congrats, that's a stunning bike. I had my new SL4 Expert in for its 30 day break-in adjustments a couple days ago, and had the opportunity to drool over one just like yours. Love how they took the color scheme as far as the red/blk KMC chain, and the red ano S Works bottle cage bolts.

What's the story on the Cobl Goblr post? Almost starting to sound like vapor ware.


----------



## blairellis

The cobble gobbler is a new seat post. It's designed to provide vibration damping. It's a funky shaped design. Go on specialized website and under the Roubaix you should be able to find a picture. That's where I saw one last I think...


----------



## jgt_madone_newb

blairellis said:


> The cobble gobbler is a new seat post. It's designed to provide vibration damping. It's a funky shaped design. Go on specialized website and under the Roubaix you should be able to find a picture. That's where I saw one last I think...


I've heard about it, seen pictures of it, even a video showing how it works. But you can't buy one, and bikes like the gorgeous new S Works SL4 just posted are supposed to have it, but are shipping with an S Works Pave' seatpost instead. Just wondered if anybody knew about any problems with it, or what the delay is from.


----------



## alindo823

My 2012 Tarmac Compact, came with tiagra components

Upgrades:
New SRAM Red crankset
Ultegra cassette
Reynolds Assault wheels
MOTOACTV Computer

View attachment 270067


----------



## dcorn

Post ride pics from last week with DC503


----------



## FastZR1

All I know is that the post is back ordered. I'm sure I'll get it when they become available but the post they gave me is working just fine too.


----------



## gio957

Just superb! sweet ride


----------



## MX3

jgt_madone_newb said:


> My new 2013 Roubaix SL4 Expert, with Speedplay Zeros, S Works seat post, Fizik Antares VS saddle, Arundel Mandible bottle cages, Mavic Cosmic Carbone SLR wheels/tires.


Beautiful bike, JGT...HOT! Do you mind posting more pictures of your bike with a cleaner background/wall. I have a similarly colored Tarmac and I am also planning on getting Cosmic SLRs for it. Thanks!


----------



## jgt_madone_newb

Yeah, no problem. I'll try to put some pics up tomorrow.


----------



## jgt_madone_newb

*Roubaix SL4 Pictures*

Per a request from user MX3, here's a few more pics of my SL4 Expert.


----------



## MX3

jgt_madone_newb said:


> Per a request from user MX3, here's a few more pics of my SL4 Expert.


Thank you, JGT. Really like how the wheels complement the colors of your bike :thumbsup:. Hope you don't mind that I've saved some of your pics for future reference. Looking to get the same wheels next spring.


----------



## FastZR1

Sic looking bike? What size or those rims? Makes my 40mm wheels look like a standard rim.


----------



## gio957

*Allez with easton EA50*

View attachment 272131

i upgraded my wheelset with some easton,a slight improvement one alexrims 480


----------



## jgt_madone_newb

FastZR1 said:


> Sic looking bike? What size or those rims? Makes my 40mm wheels look like a standard rim.


Wheels are Cosmic Carbone SLRs. They have a 52 mm profile, by with the black Exalith brake track and the matched Mavic tires, it all flows together and looks pretty deep. I think the ghosted effect of the decals helps with that, too. I'm really happy with the wheels, and couldn't be happier with the way they look on this bike.


----------



## jgt_madone_newb

MX3 said:


> Thank you, JGT. Really like how the wheels complement the colors of your bike :thumbsup:. Hope you don't mind that I've saved some of your pics for future reference. Looking to get the same wheels next spring.


No problem. It's a compliment that you'd want to save them. I just picked up the wheels a few weeks ago from Performance, when they reduced the 2012s the second time to clear them out, and had free shipping for a couple of days. Turned out to be a really good deal.


----------



## dcorn

JGT, I did the same thing a few months ago. They had a huge sale on the SLR's, plus an additional 15% off items, so I couldn't pass it up. With my Performance membership, I got free 2 day shipping, plus 10% back on the points, so I ended up with $150 back on the purchase as well. Technically with all those discounts and rewards, they were selling them for half of retail.


----------



## Bklyn718

View attachment 273056


2012 Tarmac Pro SL4 Sram Red


----------



## dc503

Bklyn718 said:


> 2012 Tarmac Pro SL4 Sram Red


That makes for a nice gift


----------



## goaliecyclist

View attachment 273571


here is my complete build - finally done and ready to conquer the 2013 season.


----------



## Lu-Max

Where/who did the custom paint?


----------



## Bklyn718

goaliecyclist said:


> View attachment 273571
> 
> 
> here is my complete build - finally done and ready to conquer the 2013 season.


Sweet SW...So you get your bike set up for 2013 and hockey is back....pretty nice combo!!!


----------



## schima

my latest toy, brandnew rbx expert sl4


----------



## Adrianinkc

schima said:


> my latest toy, brandnew rbx expert sl4


Nice. You did some work to that bike.


----------



## airplane_dude

2012 S-Works Venge 
View attachment 273791
View attachment 273792
View attachment 273793
View attachment 273794
View attachment 273795
View attachment 273796
View attachment 273797


----------



## scottma

*My 2013 Roubaix Expert SL4*

My 2013 Roubaix SL4. Added Roval Rapide CLX40 wheels/Conti 4000s 25mm tires. Speedplay pedals, red bar tape, seatpost is from a Tarmac. 

View attachment 274249
View attachment 274250
View attachment 274251


----------



## Bklyn718

scottma said:


> My 2013 Roubaix SL4. Added Roval Rapide CLX40 wheels/Conti 4000s 25mm tires. Speedplay pedals, red bar tape, seatpost is from a Tarmac.
> 
> Sweet!!!!!


----------



## wiiksie

scottma said:


> My 2013 Roubaix SL4. Added Roval Rapide CLX40 wheels/Conti 4000s 25mm tires. Speedplay pedals, red bar tape, seatpost is from a


Great looking Roubaix. What does that badboy weigh?


----------



## scottma

Bklyn718 said:


> Sweet!!!!!


Thanks!



wiiksie said:


> Great looking Roubaix. What does that badboy weigh?


Thanks! Its not super light with an Ultegra groupset. Its just under 17# with cages and pedals. Frame is a 54


----------



## scottma

This is so weird. Do you see 3 pics or 1 or 2? Every time I come back to this page its different. Quoting myself as a test to see if all 3 show up here.



scottma said:


> My 2013 Roubaix SL4. Added Roval Rapide CLX40 wheels/Conti 4000s 25mm tires. Speedplay pedals, red bar tape, seatpost is from a Tarmac.
> 
> View attachment 274249
> View attachment 274250
> View attachment 274251


----------



## Adrianinkc

Great looking Roubiax's, here is mine.


----------



## scottma

Adrianinkc said:


> Great looking Roubiax's, here is mine.


Very nice. Love the paint scheme on this years Expert model. I see you got the Di2. Very nice. Crank looks good too. I was torn on the wheels. I got a good deal on the CLX40s and really like them. The stock wheels match so nice color wise. I still have them as a backup set.


----------



## Adrianinkc

scottma said:


> Very nice. Love the paint scheme on this years Expert model. I see you got the Di2. Very nice. Crank looks good too. I was torn on the wheels. I got a good deal on the CLX40s and really like them. The stock wheels match so nice color wise. I still have them as a backup set.


Thanks. Love how those clx's look, how do you like them ?


----------



## scottma

Adrianinkc said:


> Thanks. Love how those clx's look, how do you like them ?


I haven't had the bike very long but have had it out for 3 rides one of which was 70 mi with 4500' climbing. The wheels feel nice. The wide profile rim and 25c tires ride very nice. They feel good, not harsh. One day was a bit windy and they felt fine. Braking with the Swiss Stop pads is good. Not as good as an aluminum rim, but good. I haven't ridden the bike with the stock rims yet to compare but will get around to that one day. Really cold this week so I wont be out on it.


----------



## Adrianinkc

Thanks for the feedback on the clx's.


----------



## ToffieBoi

Mine (white one) and my friends Tarmacs at the playground.


----------



## greco

Lu-Max said:


> Where/who did the custom paint?


It was a custom job done by Specialized for Andy Schleck for his birthday. You can youtube for the video.


----------



## boomersooner69

My Allez:
View attachment 274722


----------



## type36

View attachment 274890


My 2012 Roubaix

Dura Ace, SLK, KCNC, Topolino, S works, Ritchey and more


----------



## type36

successful pic upload on previous post.


----------



## the_opt

Gorgeous bikes. Do either of you have any experience riding an SL2 Roubaix prior to your SL4? I would be very interested in knowing if I would notice a difference in the ride/stiffness characteristics. I am really considering going to the SL4!


----------



## Cado

Team ABC Cycles / Honda Centreville Project Venge Completed

S-Works Venge Frameset Quick Step 54cm
2013 SRAM Red shifters, derailleurs, XG 1090 cassettes
KMC X10-SL chain
TRP 970SL brakes w/ Swisstop pads
3T Ergonova Stealth handlebars 42cm
Specialized Toupé Team seat
Zipp Service Course SL stem
Zipp 303s tubulars or 404s Carbon Clinchers
Zipp bottle cages
Specialized Quarq (with Omnical)
Praxis Works 53/39 chainrings
Speedplay Zero Ti pedals
Garmin Edge 500
K-edge Garmin mount

14.8pds with 404 Carbon Clinchers and regular Specialized Turbo Elite 23 tires (training tires).

Waiting on the SRAM Red YAW chainrings (non-hidden bolt), but may not need them since shifting with the Praxis Works chainrings is so good.

View attachment 274938

View attachment 274939

View attachment 274940


----------



## ToffieBoi




----------



## TmB123

View attachment 275314


2013 S-Works Roubaix SL4
Dura Ace 9000
Zipp 202 FC


----------



## goaliecyclist

Bklyn718 said:


> Sweet SW...So you get your bike set up for 2013 and hockey is back....pretty nice combo!!!


Thanks. I pretty much hand picked every part of the build. It took a while, but I love the end result. If I'm not mistaken, i believe there were only 140 of this frame ever built - limited edition...


----------



## GabyB

Hello everyone,I want to buy a Specialized Allez Pro bike from 93-94 i think,from a neighbor,but he doesn't know what price to ask for it.If anyone could help,I would appreciate it  here is the bike:
View attachment 275680
View attachment 275681
View attachment 275682
View attachment 275684
View attachment 275685
View attachment 275686
View attachment 275687


----------



## blairellis

My 2011 Secteur:


----------



## blairellis

Sweet looking bike, wish I could have an SWorks.

What kind of stand is that you are using to support the bike? I need to get a decent one. Thanks.


----------



## Cado

blairellis said:


> Sweet looking bike, wish I could have an SWorks.
> 
> What kind of stand is that you are using to support the bike? I need to get a decent one. Thanks.


If your asking me, I'm not sure. Got it from ABC Cycles in Montreal. I think that PRO (Shimano) makes one that's pretty much the same


----------



## greco

She's polished and ready for the upcoming season. Looking forward to it.

2012 Specialized Tarmac Expert SL3 in American Flyer Red.
Full SRAM Red components
Mavic Race SL Ti pedals
Fulcrum Racing 4 wheelset to be changed for Ritchey Superlogic 46mm Carbons

Can't wait... 3 more weeks until I can pull her out of hibernation.

View attachment 275824


Cado, does ABC do group rides like Guru, and Quilicot do? Would like to add a third group ride in my weekly training.


----------



## ercflyer

My '13 Roubaix Elite arrived today! This is my first road bike and I feel like a kid at Christmas! Unfortunately, the storm that rolled through last night left 1/2" of ice on everything so I haven't had the chance to ride it yet. BOOO! 

Fresh out of the box:


----------



## Merc

Nice bike.


----------



## Dunbar

ercflyer said:


> My '13 Roubaix Elite arrived today!


I have the same bike in stealth bomber flat black. I didn't realize the white version had so many red accents (Specialized doesn't always have the most detailed pictures on their site.)


----------



## ercflyer

Dunbar said:


> I have the same bike in stealth bomber flat black. I didn't realize the white version had so many red accents (Specialized doesn't always have the most detailed pictures on their site.)


I was pleasantly surprised by how much red there is. Nearly all the red is on the inside surfaces of the frame and fork and so are invisible in the profile shots S used in the catalog and on the web.


----------



## TrailRiver

2013 Roubiax SL4 Pro. Zipp 303's.
View attachment 276265


----------



## Lu-Max

What's on the seat stay above the rear brake?


----------



## TrailRiver

Lu-Max said:


> What's on the seat stay above the rear brake?


Serfas Thunderbolt rear light. Ridiculously bright.


----------



## john_steed

Did anyone even reply? My reply: I would give the guy at least $300, but no more than $500. Offer(s) contingent upon bike being fairly well functional.


----------



## GabyB

thanks John


----------



## nnddrreeww

View attachment 276646


Newly build Roubiax SL4 Sworks 2013. Will take her out for a ride soon!


----------



## timmyc

View attachment 276677


My 2010 Roubaix Elite, it's been two years, and not enough miles, but I finally have how where I like her.


----------



## Gibs

Went out and finally pulled the trigger. Got a 13 Allez Comp. First road bike so a little much as a beginner bike, but loved the feel of it. Didnt buy any add ons yet but those are coming. I love the ride it gives. Not much difference between it and the Trek that I rode, the difference for me was the 105 shifters. Now to get into commuting and fitness with it, probably no racing, at least not right away. I can see how it wouldnt be bad on this bike though as light and comfortable as it is. Glad to actually be a member here now. Anyway here is the pic.

View attachment 277082


----------



## jeffmuldoon

2013 Tarmac Pro SL4 with Full SRAM RED and a Quarq ELSA with a non hidden bolt Yaw 53 Tooth Ring. Specialized Romin Evo Pro Saddle and Dura Ace Pedals. Bars are Zipp Service Course SL and it has a Zipp seatpost and a 110 -17º Stem. All Zipp items are Beyond Black. Those wheels are Bontrager Race Lite with Tubeless 25mm R3 wheels. Those are my winter wheels. Thinking about getting either Zipp 303s or Specialized Roval Rapide CLX 40s.


----------



## dkspecialized

Hi everyone ! just joind the forum.

MY precious is a Specialized Allez 2010, upgraded with some cool ritchey zeta wheels and new handlebar tape. 

View attachment 277306
Cheers !


----------



## dkspecialized

Hi everyone ! just joind the forum.

MY precious is a Specialized Allez 2010, upgraded with some cool ritchey zeta wheels and new handlebar tape.

Cheers !
View attachment 277307


----------



## carrock

*roubaix project black*

2011 Roubaix S Works project black












Fulcrum Zero Wheels
Ultegra Shifters/Derailleurs/Brakes
S Works Carbon Cranks
Toupe Pro seat

6.99kg

Lives in the spare bedroom


----------



## blairellis

Got some Boyd wheels for my new bike today. LBS made me an offer I couldn't refuse.

Bike as pictured minus saddle bag weighs in at 16.15lbs.


----------



## BruceBrown

New 2013 Roubaix Comp Compact - or The Big Fire Truck - arrived yesterday.

Hard to find a size 64cm Specialized, but there was one available and the LBS ordered it for me.

Here's the Fire Truck...


----------



## jsedlak

Still chewing up the miles on my Venge...


----------



## B16

[HR][/HR]
View attachment 278485

2013 Roubaix expert compact sl4.

added mavic cosmic Carbone sl's
added ultegra cassette for complete kit 
specialized ergo bars


----------



## RunningW




----------



## RunningW

New Speedplay Ti Zero's, Dura Ace 9000 11sp gruppo, and Zipp Firecrest 404 carbon clinchers installed! (And my wife's Trek Madone 6.9 Project One in the background)


----------



## Devastazione

RunningW said:


> New Speedplay Ti Zero's, Dura Ace 9000 11sp gruppo, and Zipp Firecrest 404 carbon clinchers installed! (And my wife's Trek Madone 6.9 Project One in the background)


Just ordered two of those bike stands,glad to see they work on road bikes too !!


----------



## ROVALROD

Have a few bikes but this is by far the most comfortable to ride any real distance, built 3 years ago to top specs, extremely
View attachment 278811
light and very versatile.


----------



## jsedlak

RunningW said:


> New Speedplay Ti Zero's, Dura Ace 9000 11sp gruppo, and Zipp Firecrest 404 carbon clinchers installed! (And my wife's Trek Madone 6.9 Project One in the background)


Hi from bf.c ot


----------



## ROVALROD

Classy machine!!!


----------



## trek5200cs

My brand new Specialized Roubaix Expert SL4, Ui2! I swapped the stock wheels for a set of new Dura Ace 9000 C24 TL (tubeless ready) wheels! The Electronic shifting is ridiculous! I was giddy after my maiden voyage ride this morning. Shifting the Big chain ring has never been so smooth, fast and precise. all shifting is precise and amazing! What a great bike!

View attachment 278912


View attachment 278913


View attachment 278914


View attachment 278915


View attachment 278916


View attachment 278917


View attachment 278918


----------



## Devastazione

trek5200cs said:


> My brand new Specialized Roubaix Expert SL4, Ui2! I swapped the stock wheels for a set of new Dura Ace 9000 C24 TL (tubeless ready) wheels! The Electronic shifting is ridiculous! I was giddy after my maiden voyage ride this morning. Shifting the Big chain ring has never been so smooth, fast and precise. all shifting is precise and amazing! What a great bike!
> 
> View attachment 278912
> 
> 
> View attachment 278913
> 
> 
> View attachment 278914
> 
> 
> View attachment 278915
> 
> 
> View attachment 278916
> 
> 
> View attachment 278917
> 
> 
> View attachment 278918


Superb bike and excellent choice on the wheels. I've my DA c24s on my 2012 roubaix expert and they are still perfect after one full year of riding on my local messed up roads.


----------



## trek5200cs

*2013 Roubaix Expert SL4 Ui2 with upgraded Dura Ace C24 TL wheels*

NBD! (Picked it up Friday) Specialized Roubaix Expert SL4, Ui2. Upgrade DR Axis 4.0 wheels to Shimano Dura Ace C24 TL's (Tubeless ready)
Stunning ride. The Electronic shifting will spoil anyone. OMG! It is AMAAAZING! Feel really good about my decision to upgrade to the Dura Ace Wheels. 

View attachment 279029


View attachment 279030


View attachment 279031


View attachment 279032


View attachment 279033


View attachment 279034


View attachment 279035


View attachment 279036


View attachment 279037


View attachment 279038


View attachment 279039


View attachment 279040


View attachment 279041


View attachment 279042


View attachment 279043


View attachment 279044


View attachment 279045


View attachment 279046


View attachment 279047


View attachment 279048


----------



## blairellis

Posted this in the Tarmac thread but not here. Figured I'd post here as well as I'm sure not all of you go there.


----------



## Adrianinkc

Snapped this pic of my bike on a test ride with those wheels, made me pull the trigger on the clx's 40.


----------



## trek5200cs

Adrianinkc said:


> Snapped this pic of my bike on a test ride with those wheels, made me pull the trigger on the clx's 40.


Looks AMAZING! Love the black handlebar tape too. Bad a**!!


----------



## blairellis

Looks great!


----------



## cmschmie

Here is my new SL4 Roubaix Expert. Picked it up yesterday.
Had the BG fit and due to long legs and short torso, I get a (relatively) high saddle and short stem. So much for the PRO look 
View attachment 279239


View attachment 279240


----------



## rogerduck

*Question*



nis240sxt said:


> My latest addition of 50mm carbon clinchers on my Tarmac American Flyer custom build


What size this frame?


----------



## bigtee63

BruceBrown said:


> New 2013 Roubaix Comp Compact - or The Big Fire Truck - arrived yesterday.
> 
> Hard to find a size 64cm Specialized, but there was one available and the LBS ordered it for me.
> 
> Here's the Fire Truck...


I just picked up the same bike last week, except in black. When I (i'm 6'7") strolled in the dude at the LBS said "I've got the bike for you", went in back and rolled out a 64cm Roubaix Comp. After a lengthy test ride it went home with me that day. Looking forward to getting out on it this weekend.


----------



## Mooney

Hello everyone, proud new owner of Roubaix SL4 out of Central Florida. Been biking in some fashion my whole life. MTB, Cruisers, etc. Just now getting into road biking as my wife and Dr. says I need work on cardio. So here I am.


----------



## Dunbar

Mooney said:


> Hello everyone, proud new owner of Roubaix SL4 out of Central Florida.


Cool, you may be the first one here with a disc brake equipped Roubaix. I have to ask though, why disc brakes on a road bike if you live in Florida?


----------



## carlislegeorge

^^^^

effective marketing and sales staff....


----------



## Mooney

Dunbar said:


> Cool, you may be the first one here with a disc brake equipped Roubaix. I have to ask though, why disc brakes on a road bike if you live in Florida?


<o></o> 
The main reason for my decision to go with the disc model is very simple. I have been riding for close to 40 years and throughout that time there has been little advancement in the industry besides the materials used in the manufacturing process until disc brakes where introduced for MTB. I believe we will see more and more light weight rim options in the next few years that will allow me to upgrade without worrying about what the cantilever brakes will do to the rim material.

Aesthetically, I appreciate the cleaner look around the forks and seat stays, not to mention the modulation of the brakes provide confidence in stopping ability as it is common to have wet weather in Fl. 

OK, now that I am finished justifying I do admit that it is overkill for the flat lands of Florida. It comes down to I just plan like it. Looking at the bike inspires me to go out and ride. I do have to say that Specialized must have seen me coming when they introduced this bike as the availability of disc brakes was a big part in my decision coupled with the reviews of the SL4 frame.


----------



## floydg68

My 2012 Tarmac Expert. Saving money for new, lighter wheel set.
View attachment 279502
View attachment 279503
View attachment 279504
View attachment 279505
View attachment 279506
View attachment 279507
View attachment 279508


----------



## markgiardini

My 2013 OPQS Venge.
Reynolds Assault clinchers.


----------



## Local Hero

Booty-bin build challenge: Find an old frame and build it up with used or bargain basement parts. 

I brought my old Specialized S-works SL2 out of retirement and built it back up with spare parts. Dura Ace shifters w/ Ultegra rear der. Sram Red crank 44T chainring w/ BBG bashguard. K-edge chain catcher. Williams seatpost, cutter carbon saddle and bar wrap, ritchey bars. As pictured it is under <16lbs (even with those nasty 1900gram wheels). The final step will be to replace the tektro brakes with ultegra or DAs. 










For now it's my spare bike -- my rain bike. But if I put some race wheels on it I would feel completely comfortable using it in a technical, hilly crit.


----------



## Tire Biter

2013 Roubaix SL4

View attachment 280002


----------



## trek5200cs

That's a Roubaix? I didn't realize there was an S-Works Roubaix. Looks AmAZING!



Tire Biter said:


> 2013 Roubaix SL4
> 
> View attachment 280002


----------



## Tire Biter

trek5200cs said:


> That's a Roubaix? I didn't realize there was an S-Works Roubaix. Looks AmAZING!


Thank you, she was a big upgrade from my 09 SL2 Roubaix. Fantastic bike.


----------



## DS1239622

Tire Biter said:


> 2013 Roubaix SL4
> 
> View attachment 280002


Beautiful bike! Is that white metallic at all?


----------



## Tire Biter

DS1239622 said:


> Beautiful bike! Is that white metallic at all?


No, but the grey lettering looks like it has a tiny bit. Thank you both for the compliments.


----------



## Nismo4x4

My ride with some new shoes.


----------



## Devastazione

Tire Biter said:


> 2013 Roubaix SL4
> 
> View attachment 280002




Tire Biter,that is an awesome bike and I can really tell the 2013 Roubaix it's a completely different beast over the 2011/2012 one. As a reference here is picrture of my 2012 Expert fork/head tube. Very relaxed and much smaller Zertz. Lovely bike,enjoy the heck out of it,let us know how those Rovals hold up.


----------



## Lu-Max

My upgraded 2011 SL3 Roubaix.


----------



## Tire Biter

My upgraded 2011 SL3 Roubaix.

Very nice bike. ^ Yours too Nismo - looks fast!


----------



## VanillaGorila




----------



## carrock

*roubaix project black*

s works Roubaix

fulcrum zero wheels

Love it


----------



## blairellis

@Lu-Max

Great looking bike! Everything just flows beautifully there!

What stand is that? I've been looking for one for my Tarmac.


----------



## Lu-Max

Thanks blairellis.
The stand is a "Pro Bike Stand".
It was silver, but I stripped and powder coated it with a black, wrinkle finish so that it grips tires better. It's also available now in a black gloss finish.


----------



## twnugent

I've had my Venge for 2 months and have put about 1000 miles on it. I was thinking Roubaix at first, but just couldn't help myself... Call it a mid-life crisis decision, but a damn good one :yesnod:

View attachment 280305
View attachment 280306
View attachment 280307
View attachment 280308
View attachment 280309
View attachment 280310


----------



## markgiardini

Same as you mate. Went from a Fuji to an S Works Venge in 2013 & love it.
No doubts it's super stiff, but in said that, it's great to ride, and ride fast!


----------



## Typetwelve

Well...time to show my kit (although most of you guys with the S-Works models have a far nicer setup...this is what I can afford on my budget)

It's a 2012 Tarmac Elite in the Team Saxo colorway. I've changed a few things here and there but nothing drastic. I swapped out the handlebars to a Ritchey EVO Curve, the wheels to ROL Race SL, the tires to Conti GP 4000s and went to a Ultegra cassette and chain.


----------



## markgiardini

Looks hot man!


----------



## Nicklaus

View attachment 280325


My new built...stifness is the word.

Specialized: S-WORKS Roubaix SL4 Frameset Black 2013, carbon ridge bottle cages
Dura-Ace: C24 Wheels, cassette and chain
Ultegra: Shifters, deraileurs and brake calipers
Bottom Bracket: RotoR BB 4224 (The best BB30 to 24mm adapter on the market)
3T: Ergonova LTD handlebar
Gore: Professionnal gear and brake cables with own recipe modifications for slick shifting
Garmin: Edge 500
Look: Blade Carbon Ti
Michelin: Clincher tires Pro4 comp
Vredestein: Latex inner tubes


----------



## blairellis

What's your recipe for the slick shifting?


----------



## Nicklaus

blairellis said:


> What's your recipe for the slick shifting?


It would be a too long story to quote. But the main things are:

- California cross in the down tube is a must;
- Use sheaths at every bent and transitions, not just where cables enter the frame as per the instructions (you will need more sheath, some with flange, than ones provided with the frame. Extra material is required). 
- Use PTFE coated cables. Gore are discontinued now, but SRAM still offers same/similar products.

It shifts like an external cable bike !


----------



## Nicklaus

*Slick shifting with internal cables*



Nicklaus said:


> It would be a too long story to quote. But the main things are:
> 
> - California cross in the down tube is a must;
> - Use sheaths at every bent and transitions, not just where cables enter the frame as per the instructions (you will need more sheath, some with flange, than ones provided with the frame. Extra material is required).
> - Use PTFE coated cables. Gore are discontinued now, but SRAM still offers same/similar products.
> 
> It shifts like an external cable bike !


Here is a hint of what I did (see picture). I used sheath at every bend, so I did at the chainstain exit to take care of the the multi-bend special cable stop.


----------



## List

*My new S-Works Tarmac SL4 Black Satin 56cm*

View attachment 280741


*Total weight: 6.75Kg / 14.88lbs*

The weight was not my primary goal. Build her for durability, comfort and climbing.


----------



## blitzinger

View attachment 281129


Just washed after a run in the mud.


----------



## shaneh

Here's my new to me a few weeks ago, Tarmac Expert. Dura Ace with Cane Creek wheelset. My first Specialized. I already want to upgrade. LOL


----------



## kyliebert

*My New 2013 Roubaix Pro SL4, replaced my 2009 Tarmac Pro SL after a crash. Love It!*

View attachment 281414
View attachment 281413


----------



## LeeBradySL2

*Tarmac S-Works SL4 New Build*

Just built 

Tarmac S-Works SL4 56cm
DA9000
Cosmic Carbone SLR Exalith II
Schwalbe Ultremo ZX
Speedplay Zero Stainless Pedals
Rotor 3D+
KMC X11SL Chain
Thomson Stem & Seatpost
Ritchey Superlogic Bars
Toupe Saddle
Gore Pro Cables


----------



## boceifus

View attachment 281864

This is my baby, almost to my liking. Just need a new Red rear derailleur.


----------



## Ahanix

Here's my 2007 Tarmac Black/Yellow, bought it unridden a few weeks ago. Feels like a dream so far, even compared to my 2012 Allez Apex


----------



## dapperdan

My Venge:
2013 w/ all SRAM Red, Ritchey stem, Romin Pro Saddle, Speedplay Zero TI, FSA carbon wrapped aluminum bars and Boyds 38mm Clinchers, 14.39 pounds with Fulcrum 1 wheels 15.6 pounds
View attachment 281888


----------



## blairellis

boceifus said:


> View attachment 281864
> 
> This is my baby, almost to my liking. Just need a new Red rear derailleur.


What's the weight on that? Such a sick bike!


----------



## jsedlak

Started it last night... it's my first full build. Got the headset and bb done. Still waiting on parts... brakes in a day or two and then the rest next week hopefully. This thing is going to be light - I'm shooting for sub-15 but it will probably come out around 15.5.


----------



## boceifus

blairellis said:


> What's the weight on that? Such a sick bike!


It's at 15lbs, 2oz. With my Reynolds 46's it was right at 15lbs, I sold those to get more aero. My SRAM rep wants me to put a Red crank on it, which would probably put it under 15, but I love my rotor way too much.


----------



## blairellis

My trusty steed at the top of Roan Mountain:


----------



## Chrisct

View attachment 282050


2012 Tarmac SL3 mid compact expert. Ultegra, gigantex 50mm tubes, Vittoria Corsa evo CX tires. Mounted the tubes myself, after 250 miles I'm still unsure of my own work.


----------



## Tire Biter

LeeBradySL2 said:


> Just built
> 
> Tarmac S-Works SL4 56cm
> DA9000
> Cosmic Carbone SLR Exalith II
> Schwalbe Ultremo ZX
> Speedplay Zero Stainless Pedals
> Rotor 3D+
> KMC X11SL Chain
> Thomson Stem & Seatpost
> Ritchey Superlogic Bars
> Toupe Saddle
> Gore Pro Cables


Very nice!


----------



## Tire Biter

Chrisct said:


> View attachment 282050
> 
> 
> 2012 Tarmac SL3 mid compact expert. Ultegra, gigantex 50mm tubes, Vittoria Corsa evo CX tires. Mounted the tubes myself, after 250 miles I'm still unsure of my own work.


I love that bike, but the AC unit....come on....would you pose your loved one there? Respect the joy of your life.


----------



## Chrisct

Tire Biter said:


> I love that bike, but the AC unit....come on....would you pose your loved one there?


You make a good point. It's on the side of the house where my wife can't see what I'm doing, she doesn't know it's a new bike (looks like my Secteur) so she would get suspicious if she saw me take a pic. Lol


----------



## Tire Biter

Haha, well done. Snap a photo on a ride and repost. Nice looking bike!


----------



## BruceBrown

View attachment 282134


bigtee63 said:


> I just picked up the same bike last week, except in black. When I (i'm 6'7") strolled in the dude at the LBS said "I've got the bike for you", went in back and rolled out a 64cm Roubaix Comp. After a lengthy test ride it went home with me that day. Looking forward to getting out on it this weekend.


Post up a picture of that big thing in the black. How do you like it? I love mine except I seem to have developed a love/hate relationship with white bar tape...:mad2:

Edit: I see a lot of nice new Specialized bikes in this thread with white saddles and white bar tape. I finally had to dive in and figure out how to clean mine.

Found this video that suggests the color blue Dawn dish detergent and a good wash. 






Worked like a charm with these results...
View attachment 282313
View attachment 282314


Before washing the grunge and dirt...


----------



## blairellis

Rainy day so I had to snap a pic inside while getting ready for tomorrow.

Race mode engaged:


----------



## jsedlak

Chugging along...


----------



## PurpleSkyz

Here's my Allez Expert 2013 (I think it's only a EU bike) with a few mods, including matching FSA SLK white Stem/seatpost/crank. Proper side pic comming.

View attachment 282216

View attachment 282217


----------



## blairellis

jsedlak said:


> Chugging along...


I wouldn't clamp a carbon bike there, but it's your frame.


----------



## PlatyPius

blairellis said:


> I wouldn't clamp a carbon bike there, but it's your frame.


Ever. Even with the clamp loose.


----------



## jsedlak

blairellis said:


> I wouldn't clamp a carbon bike there, but it's your frame.


Not a carbon bike, but thanks.


----------



## PlatyPius

jsedlak said:


> Not a carbon bike, but thanks.


Even with a non-carbon bike. I own a Fuji aluminum road frame that I didn't want thanks to putting it in the stand that way to build it. Top tubes aren't made for those kinds of forces.


----------



## jsedlak

No worries, this top tube is made of unobtanium.

Finished it up tonight! First build is in the bag!! Going to stop by the shop tomorrow and make sure I have the limits setup okay. 
Thing rides like a rocket ship! 15lbs, 6oz. Love the DA wheels, but I may get some 202s for racing.


----------



## Jerseymike24

View attachment 282781


Nothing special first road bike.
2012 Allez comp apex m2.


----------



## gcohen

Looking forward to the first ride.
View attachment 282891


----------



## Natedogz

gcohen said:


> Looking forward to the first ride.


Looks sweet!  Love the matte black with gloss letters.


----------



## jonasto




----------



## Racerdj

2013 Roubaix Expert!
View attachment 282935


----------



## ronnykassio

My Allez.
View attachment 282982


----------



## Racerdj

Nice bike!


----------



## ronnykassio

My Allez.
View attachment 282990


----------



## shimagnolo

with 2013 303's and da9k..


----------



## Paulm08

Hey guys! New to the forum, here is my 2011 SL3
View attachment 283309


----------



## thehook

/Users/marisasemmel/Pictures/iPhoto Library.photolibrary/Masters/2013/07/02/20130702-204042/IMG_0880.JPG

The New Ride!


----------



## Rashadabd

blairellis said:


> Rainy day so I had to snap a pic inside while getting ready for tomorrow.
> 
> Race mode engaged:


Nice looking bike! How do you like your Boyd wheels (I have been eyeballing some)?


----------



## RunningW




----------



## ksauers

Racerdj said:


> 2014 Roubaix Expert!
> View attachment 282935




Where'd you get a 2014 already? My lbs doesn't have any info


----------



## Tire Biter

RunningW said:


>


Very nice collection.


----------



## cmschmie

ksauers said:


> Where'd you get a 2014 already? My lbs doesn't have any info


That's because it's not a 2014. That copper color is a 2013 option.


----------



## Racerdj

Typo on my part and edited, thank you. 2013 for sure.


----------



## blairellis

Rashadabd said:


> Nice looking bike! How do you like your Boyd wheels (I have been eyeballing some)?


Love, love, love them  Lightened the bike by about a pound


----------



## Martin Karlsson

My Roubaix Expert SL4 2013, great bike.

View attachment 283647


----------



## mmorales

S Works Roubaix fresh out of the build stand. Complete with Zipp 303's and a crank Quarq power meter.
View attachment 284471


----------



## Marcs350z

Hi All,

Relatively new to road cycling, started this year with a Roubaix. Recently upgraded to this beast.

2013 Venge Expert with Zipp 404 clinchers and Look Keo blade carbon. Everything else is standard other than the Garmin cadence sensor.


----------



## Arnoud

http://www.cyclemania-c.com/Cyclemania-c/Blog_2013/Blog_2013.html

Pictures of my bike


----------



## SpecializedinNJ

2013 Roubaix Expert SL4
Zipp 202 Clinchers


----------



## erdalozan




----------



## erdalozan

2013 Roubaix SL4 Expert Disc


----------



## cyclebrarian

Left: my Sirrus and Right: my Allez.


----------



## Mooney

Great looking Bike.. Did it come with the Zipp Wheels?


----------



## erdalozan

If you are asking me I upgraded to Zipp 303 Disc yesterday... Came with Axis wheels originally...


----------



## Mooney

I have the same bike with the Axis wheel set... How do you like the Zipps in comparison?


----------



## erdalozan

It is fast and light. Cuts wind like crazy... Really happy with them.


----------



## erdalozan




----------



## apetro3

Here's mine. 2014 Roubaix SL4 Sport, 54 cm.


----------



## german84

Just pick up this beauty yesterday. Specialized Venge. Sram Red 22. 
Customized


----------



## apetro3

Lol, awesome handlebars.


----------



## Nikonfm

Recently acquired SWORKS Roubaix with Ultegra Group, C-Bear BB and Rolf Elan alpha wheels. It's a fun bike to ride :thumbsup:


----------



## Cyberduc748

This looks like a knockoff. Check the seat post clamp, seat post, headset & RD hanger.



german84 said:


> Just pick up this beauty yesterday. Specialized Venge. Sram Red 22.
> Customized
> View attachment 286493
> View attachment 286494
> View attachment 286495
> View attachment 286496


----------



## Arnoud

That Venge must be a fake from China!


----------



## tlg

german84 said:


> Just pick up this beauty yesterday. Specialized Venge. Sram Red 22.
> View attachment 286493


 It's not a Venge. Very lame to brag about a fake bike pretending it's something that it's not.


----------



## Typetwelve

I have to agree. I'd say many showboat pure purchase power too much at times but this is a Specialized area...and the owner of that bike is obviously trying VERY HARD to play it off as a Venge with ZIPP wheels when it's not on either count...


----------



## Cni2i

Not sure if I posted a pic after I had the DA 9000 installed. So here she is...









2012 SW SL4 Ltd Ed. Stealth Blk 
DA 9000
SW cranks with Rotor Q rings 
Enve SMART 3.4 tubulars 
Eebrakes


----------



## carbonLORD

*Im in Italy right now...*



german84 said:


> Just pick up this beauty yesterday. Specialized Venge. Sram Red 22.
> Customized
> View attachment 286493
> View attachment 286494
> View attachment 286495
> View attachment 286496


Would you like me to pick up a few knock off Louis Vuitton and Prada bags to go with your "Venge" and "Zipp" wheels?


----------



## Mooney

*Langster*

New ride for the flat lands of Florida.. so far so good. pretty smooth for a Al frame.


----------



## ornoth

*2013 Roubaix Expert Di2 (61cm)*

Another guy who bit during the big Spring Classics sale.

Swapped out the wheels for Ksyrium SLS, otherwise largely stock... for now.

_Click for the bigness. _






td]

td]

td]

td]


----------



## Dunbar

erdalozan said:


>


I see you put your bike on Los Angeles Craigslist. Either that or somebody stole this pic and put an ad up.


----------



## CoTreeHugger

Just completed this build: 2014 S Works Venge, Enve 6.7 Clinchers, stem and aero bars, SRAM Red 22 WiFli, Garmin Vector pedals and 810 computer!


----------



## serious

Here is my S-Works Roubaix (SL3) with new American Classic 420 3 Aero wheels. Note that components are from a 2009 S-Works SL bike, but they replaced the frame after a BB failure.


----------



## blairellis

2013 Tarmac SL4 Pro

Boyd Wheels


----------



## vitin

My ride


----------



## Typetwelve

Most recent…added a CG-R seat post today…


----------



## Lu-Max

Does this count? Specialized Fat Boy Expert, mine should be here next week.


----------



## blitespeed

War vet forced to change bike shop?s name after threat from Specialized | Calgary Herald


----------



## gio957

Here is an old Allez.


----------



## VanillaGorila




----------



## cyclebrarian

blitespeed said:


> War vet forced to change bike shop?s name after threat from Specialized | Calgary Herald


I found this to be pretty jerky move on the part of Specialized and am glad that the guy will be able to keep his shop's name. However, I still love my Allez and also think that no one (not ASI or anyone else) should own the name Roubaix - it's iconic to cycling in general.


----------



## geomel108

cyclebrarian said:


> I found this to be pretty jerky move on the part of Specialized and am glad that the guy will be able to keep his shop's name. However, I still love my Allez and also think that no one (not ASI or anyone else) should own the name Roubaix - it's iconic to cycling in general.


Really?! There is already TWO threads about this.


----------



## cyclebrarian

geomel108 said:


> Really?! There is already TWO threads about this.


 I was just replying to the post above.


----------



## geomel108

cyclebrarian said:


> I was just replying to the post above.


Oops! I guess you were. I didn't pay attention when I read it, Sorry!...just getting tired off reading it everywhere.


----------



## cyclebrarian

geomel108 said:


> Oops! I guess you were. I didn't pay attention when I read it, Sorry!...just getting tired off reading it everywhere.


 No sweat. In fact, I just saw it in one of the other forums and should have checked there first, but I got a notice that someone posted in this forum (where I think I posted something months ago). I get tired of the multiple postings too, man.


----------



## kevra83

2012 Specialized Allez Evo. So far I've just upgraded my wheels to Roval SL35 alloy wheels from DT Swiss 4.0. I can't wait to upgrade my groupset to SRAM red or Dura-Ace 9000. I'm still debating on which route to go. I'm still debating also between going with Zipp FC303's or the new Reynold 46 aero wheelset. My first bike so... I got a few months ago.


----------



## _Forza_

My team bike for this next race season...

Name: Natalia 

*Frameset */ 2014 S-Works Venge Satin Carbon / Red 52cm
*Grouppo* / Dura-Ace Di2 9070 w/Sprinter Switches
*Cranks* / Spesh
*Power Meter* / Spesh S-Works / Quarq
*Stem */ Spesh S-Works SL 110mm
*Bars */ Spesh S-Works Aero-Fly 42cm 
*Saddle* / Toupe Pro
*Pedals* / Look Keo Blade
*Wheels* / Racedays will be Dura-Ace c50 Tubulars, shown are debadged Enve 45s
*Other stuff* / K-Edge Garmin Mount, K-Edge Number Holder, Garmin 510, Zipp cages, will be swapped for something else from the team, pulled them off of the S-Works SL4.


----------



## jengo78

Hey,

my new Roadracer 2014.


----------



## geomel108

That's an amazing cycle there Forza!! Well done sir, well done!!


----------



## Dunbar

Finally snapped a glamor shot of my 2014 Roubaix SL4 Expert frame (warranty replacement for a 2013 SL2.) Shimano 5700 105 with my new Kinlin XC-279 Powertap wheel set.


----------



## Typetwelve

OK…added a Romin EVO pro saddle and Ultegra 6800 brakes. With ton-o-fun snow all over and sub freezing temps, the opportunity for a nice photo op is nill…living room it is...


----------



## eugenetsang

nothing special.
Tarmac SL2
SRAM Apex components
Easton EC70 SL wheels
Spesh Romin saddle
Vittoria Rubino Pros rubbers (bombproof!)

Need a new seat post and handle bar stem. After that, project should be complete.


----------



## Cni2i

Looks good to me.


----------



## m3ta1head

'12 Allez Elite


----------



## George M

Good looking bike head. The more I see of the Allez, the more I'm liking it.


----------



## kevra83

Here's latest updates to my 2012 Allez Evo. You can see the older wheels on my bike from my post here 4 weeks ago. My new wheels. I'm going to do groupset and seatpost soon. Nice image from Red Rock Canyon during my ride today.


----------



## geomel108

^Thats a good looking Allez! Nice job so far!


----------



## Vial8

2014 sworks tarmac


----------



## easyridernyc

Vial8 said:


> View attachment 291627
> 
> 
> 2014 sworks tarmac


boss.


----------



## Vial8




----------



## applen

*Fat boi!!!*



Lu-Max said:


> Does this count? Specialized Fat Boy Expert, mine should be here next week.


Rode one of these yesterday... so much fun! That fork is uber-stiff (like it has to be when all the braking force is on one leg very, very farm from the other). Rode up stairs and over snow. I was giggling like a child.

Wasn't a fan of the grip-shift tho.


----------



## applen

I've got one of these:


And /just/ finished building one of these:


Built 'em both of myself (I loooove building bikes!), with the help of some info found on this forum :thumbsup:


----------



## LyfordCay




----------



## blairellis

Tarmac SL4 Pro
9070 Di2 Groupset
Quarq Power Meter
Boyd 58mm Wheels


----------



## Dunbar

^Nice bike porn. Only thing you need is a seat post mounted battery.


----------



## ksauers

Vial8 said:


> View attachment 291627
> 
> 
> 2014 sworks tarmac



How do you like the HED wheels?


----------



## lovemonkey

'07 Roubaix Elite, featuring a new Romin saddle and EA 90 wheels. Feels like a whole new bike. (edited to remove double pics).


----------



## shanehill

Here's my '12 Roubaix SL3. Zipp 404 wheels, Cannondale Si cranks, Zipp Contour bars, Ciamillio Zero Gravity Titanium brakeset, and 6770 DI2.


----------



## dc503

My trusty Tarmac SL3 with its Allez little brother that I'm getting ready for the race season.


----------



## blairellis

Dunbar said:


> ^Nice bike porn. Only thing you need is a seat post mounted battery.


Thanks  Maybe sometime down the road I'll look into it, but for now, I'm ok with the battery under the bottle cages. I've got enough $$ sunk into this setup.


----------



## Devastazione

shanehill said:


> Here's my '12 Roubaix SL3. Zipp 404 wheels, Cannondale Si cranks, Zipp Contour bars, Ciamillio Zero Gravity Titanium brakeset, and 6770 DI2.


Very nice ! Smart move in placing Di2 on the SL3, shifting performance is killing me on my SL3 Roubaix. Cannondale crank feels a bit like nails on chalkboard but it's an interesting mix anyway.


----------



## shanehill

Devastazione said:


> Very nice ! Smart move in placing Di2 on the SL3, shifting performance is killing me on my SL3 Roubaix. Cannondale crank feels a bit like nails on chalkboard but it's an interesting mix anyway.



Thanks. I only put my old dura ace 7701 on mine for two weeks while I was waiting on DI2 parts to get here. So I had very little ride time on the mechanical. But the DI2 is awesome. Well worth the expense. The Cdale cranks look MUCH better in person. If I get a chance, though, I'm having them anodized black. 

I put the bike together off of ebay last month. Paid $700 for an unused SL3 frameset(was a color scheme test), $600 for the zipp 404s, $250 for the crankset, $80 for the seat, $120 for the zipp bars, $30 for the stem, $125 for the brakes, and $625 for the DI2. I then parted out my old bike for $1100 leaving me with less than $1500 in this bike.


----------



## frdfandc

Here's my new 2014 SL4 Roubaix Expert. Haven't been on a road bike in almost 3 years. Going to start out with the stem up for the first few rides till my flexibility returns, and I'll swap out the 11-32 for an 11-28.


----------



## Penfold77

My First Specialized.


----------



## billdavis

Just pick up a Tarmac Elite. Loving






the ride


----------



## Devastazione

Penfold77 said:


> View attachment 293073
> 
> 
> My First Specialized.


You're off to a great start ! My LBS offered me that frame at a great price but I'm moving on to Colnago. Is the black matte or gloss ?


----------



## Penfold77

Devastazione said:


> You're off to a great start ! My LBS offered me that frame at a great price but I'm moving on to Colnago. Is the black matte or gloss ?


Its satin black, really happy with it, still haven't ridden it yet looking forward to the weekend.


----------



## bhenry

Picture of my Venge with new wheels (Mavic Cosmic Carbone SLS)


----------



## Cni2i

Penfold77 said:


> View attachment 293073
> 
> 
> My First Specialized.


Nice bike! And welcome to the "club". I have been fortunate enough to have ridden and owned many manufacturers' top-end bikes....but I inevitably always go back to the SW tarmacs/Venge 😍

Since it is pretty obvious that you like Enve, you have to finish off the look with the seatpost 😉

Btw, first time I have seen someone not wrap
the drop section of those bars.


----------



## Devastazione

Haven't posted my 2012 Roubaix Expert in a while. Everytime I put this bike for sale on my local bike forum I'm happy that nobody replies.
It took me two years to find the right saddle height and right amount of spacers ( not as pictured),can you believe that ?? Now I pedal like a pro :thumbsup:


----------



## AidanD

First post and pic here. '07 Tarmac Pro. '14 Toupe Pro Saddle. Speedplay Zero's. Garmin 510. Just fitted a set of 50mm Detec's this morning and I'm still not sure they match the bike. Any opinions?


----------



## Cni2i

AidanD said:


> First post and pic here. '07 Tarmac Pro. '14 Toupe Pro Saddle. Speedplay Zero's. Garmin 510. Just fitted a set of 50mm Detec's this morning and I'm still not sure they match the bike. Any opinions?
> View attachment 293597


Nice. IMO, when the frame already has a lot of decals...I prefer the wheels to be debadged. Just a cleaner and less busy look, especially if the wheels are deeper than say 30.


----------



## AidanD

Cni2i said:


> Nice. IMO, when the frame already has a lot of decals...I prefer the wheels to be debadged. Just a cleaner and less busy look, especially if the wheels are deeper than say 30.


 Yep, I was thinking the same and I actually tried the hairdryer trick on them to see if I could getthe decals off but they didn't seem to be moving...or maybe I just wasn't paitient enough!


----------



## TricrossRich

My Specialized Tricross Elite Disc, SWrap Roubaix Tape w/ Bar Phat & Ultegra pedals.


----------



## willembad

Tarmac SL2 frame with lots of nice goodies.


----------



## joepac

My new Venge!


----------



## Devastazione

added CTK Light QR skewers to muy 2012 Rouabix Expert,at 43gr per pair they are ridiculously light !!
View attachment 293847


----------



## SpecializedinNJ

2013 Roubaix SL4 Expert
Ultegra Groupset
Zipp 202 Clinchers
Zipp Contour SL bar
Zipp SL Stem
Zipp SL Speed Carbon Water Cages
Cobl-Goblr seat post


----------



## Jutrast

I just picked up my new Roubaix with Di2 and hydraulic discs. Can't wait to do some riding!


----------



## Devastazione

Jutrast said:


> I just picked up my new Roubaix with Di2 and hydraulic discs. Can't wait to do some riding!
> 
> View attachment 294061
> 
> View attachment 294062
> View attachment 294063


Nice color,what size is that ? I bet it's not light tho..
I'm getting paranoid about weight,just spent 280 euro to drop 190gr...


----------



## Jutrast

It's a 58cm. Weighs 19.2lbs before the spares and bottle cages. About 1.5lbs heavier than my Synapse.


----------



## garethm872

Tarmac SL4


----------



## fritzbox




----------



## zion rasta




----------



## tipstall

zion rasta said:


> View attachment 294814


Looks great, which model and specs?


----------



## zion rasta

*Crux expert 2013*



tipstall said:


> Looks great, which model and specs?


This is the Expert 2013 crux cx model

Pic is a bit dated but here is the current set up:
Mavic slr 29 wheels 2013
Clement mxp tires
Thomson setback post
Ritchey WCS stem and bar
Fizik saddle
Force front and rear derraileur
Fsa slk light carbon crankset 48/36
Shimano ultegra cassette 11-28
Bb7 road brakes 
Dura Ace road pedals/ xtr mountain 
Force shifters

16.2 lbs size 56.

Rides like a dream.


----------



## raulfragoso

I've spent quite some time drooling over the pictures here :yesnod:

Here is my first road bike, which I just bought from a retired cyclist (poor guy had medical orders to stop riding ). It's a 2009 Tarmac Expert in great condition, with Ultegra groupset and Mavic Ksyrium SL wheels. I'm really loving it !


----------



## jimlmackjr

Updated Pic of my 2010 Tarmac Expert
Running the 2013 SRAM Force 22 Groupo Set Complete

20140419_101255_zps34jkr8qv.jpg Photo by jimlmackjr | Photobucket

20140419_101255_zps34jkr8qv.jpg Photo by jimlmackjr | Photobucket


----------



## knukkeltje

Here's my Venge, size 56 

Zipp 60's (unfortunately not anymore the Firecrests on the pic)
SRAM red 22
Romin Evo Gel
S-Works Aerofly

Rides like a charm, more comfortable than I would have expected after reading all reviews


----------



## TricrossRich

fritzbox said:


>


Damn... that is a beautiful bike right there. I don't think I've ever seen that colorway/graphics scheme before.


----------



## Dave Try

New build, using an old romin of my venge pro while I wait for the latest toupe to come into stores. Also having a set of HED Belgium Plus w/ Chris King R45's built to replace the fulcrums


----------



## LVbob

2014 Roubaix Expert in silver/red/charcoal


----------



## Cni2i

Nice. Seems like silver is the new black. 😄


----------



## LVbob

Cni2i said:


> Nice. Seems like silver is the new black. 


It was either the silver or matte black/neon blue/charcoal; the neon blue wasn't my thing and I didn't really want a matte black bike. I do wish the graphics were a bit more interesting though.


----------



## George M

Good looking Bob. Is it a size 61?


----------



## LVbob

George M said:


> Good looking Bob. Is it a size 61?


It's a 58. 

They had to shorten and raise the stem because I have four fused vertebrae (C5 to T1) limiting flexion in my lower neck. The fitter wants to see if he we can get me lower and more stretched out after I spend some time on the bike (new rider here).


----------



## George M

It looks good just the way it is Bob. Just enjoy it just the way it is and everything will come to you naturally. Have fun.


----------



## alindo823




----------



## Cni2i

I know some of us are eagerly anticipating the mass release of the new Tarmacs, but I still thoroughly enjoy my SW SL4 Tarmac:



Since I actually have 2 of these (different color scheme), I will likely get rid of one and replace her with the new Tarmac....but probably not until next summer.


----------



## TricrossRich

Cni2i said:


> I know some of us are eagerly anticipating the mass release of the new Tarmacs, but I still thoroughly enjoy my SW SL4 Tarmac:
> 
> 
> 
> Since I actually have 2 of these (different color scheme), I will likely get rid of one and replace her with the new Tarmac....but probably not until next summer.


beautiful steed right there...


----------



## Cni2i

Thank you!


----------



## Imaking20

Not the most creative build I've owned but I'm definitely enjoying it


----------



## TricrossRich

Updated photo of my bike...

2013 Specialized TriCross Elite Disc... Shimano Ultegra 6700 groupset, Shimano Ultegra 6700 pedals, Fizik Antares R1 Braided saddle, Fizik Cyrano R1 Carbon seatpost, Fizik Cyrano R1 Carbon bars, Fizik Cyrano R1 stem, Avid HSL rotors, Specialized S-Wrap Roubaix tape, Specialized Axis 4.0 disc wheels (Roubaix take offs).


----------



## cdarling12

2012 Tarmac with 11 speed Di2


----------



## geomel108

Here is my ride, been building it for the last six months while I debate on what my next frameset will be. 2010 Allez sport, Carbon bars with LizardSkin tape, ZIPP Service Course SL 100mm Stem, ZIPP SL 0offset carbon post, 143 Toupe Pro carbon saddle, SRAM Force group (minus crankset, waiting to buy for when I get a new frame), LOOK KEO max2 pedals, and COLE 50mm carbon tubulars. Weighs in at 17lb an 12oz, And actually I'm pretty pleased with the way it rides.


----------



## Up and Atom

Roubaix SL4 Comp Compact, size 61. After riding this I can't believe I waited so long to upgrade. The 11 speed Ultegra is probably more than I needed but I'm enjoying the heck out of it.


----------



## g-Bike

Carbon Crux with SRM UCB Training System, Ultegra Di2, Hydraulic Brakes, Roval Carbon Control Wheels.


----------



## UPSed

My first road bike. Roubaix Elite.


----------



## g-Bike




----------



## lukas45

current build on SW Roubaix SL4 frame


----------



## nagge




----------



## geomel108

^Looks to be a 2015?! VERY nice!!!


----------



## Cni2i

geomel108 said:


> ^Looks to be a 2015?! VERY nice!!!


Agreed. Can you give us feedback on the new Tarmac?


----------



## nagge

Yep it's a 2015 with DA9000. I've only done like 2hrs on it so I can't really comment on the handling that much. Coming from a s works venge the first thing I noticed was how it just smooths out rough road surface, and I'm using the exact same wheel/tires/pressure. Other than that It's plenty stiff when putting down power, but I am currently recovering from a crash so I haven't been able to really push it.

All in all I'm really happy with it, it just feels so solid


----------



## scico

nagge said:


> View attachment 296096


Nice one! And nice landscape


----------



## Rashadabd

nagge said:


> View attachment 296096


Very nice, this is my favorite color scheme of the ones I have seen so far. How is the ride quality?


----------



## Sigsour

Hey guys. First post and this is my first bike. It's a 2013 Roubaix Comp. I am 70 lbs overweight and in need of a complete knee replacement so I am hoping this is the answer. Had it 3 months and getting ready to put 1k on it. I am 19 lbs lighter and knee feels good.


----------



## LVbob

Sigsour said:


> Hey guys. First post and this is my first bike. It's a 2013 Roubaix Comp. I am 70 lbs overweight and in need of a complete knee replacement so I am hoping this is the answer. Had it 3 months and getting ready to put 1k on it. I am 19 lbs lighter and knee feels good.


Congrats on the bike and the weight loss.


----------



## blairellis

Sigsour said:


> Hey guys. First post and this is my first bike. It's a 2013 Roubaix Comp. I am 70 lbs overweight and in need of a complete knee replacement so I am hoping this is the answer. Had it 3 months and getting ready to put 1k on it. I am 19 lbs lighter and knee feels good.
> View attachment 296240


Bike looks great. Color scheme looks almost like my first bike on which I lost 50 pounds. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Devastazione

nagge said:


> View attachment 296096


I'm on the fence about ordering one but after I've seen this pic I've put the whole thing on a hold and I'll wait until I'll see it in person. Maybe is the picture but it looks way to busy and stacked around the head tube. Is that a 54 ? are you running 0 spacers ? Do you have another picture with a neutral background ?


----------



## Cni2i

Devastazione said:


> I'm on the fence about ordering one but after I've seen this pic I've put the whole thing on a hold and I'll wait until I'll see it in person. Maybe is the picture but it looks way to busy and stacked around the head tube. Is that a 54 ? are you running 0 spacers ? Do you have another picture with a neutral background ?


I second a picture with a "neutral" background; ie, less busy. I actually like how it looks. But I also like how my swsl4 looks. Looks alone would not get me to pull the trigger on the new Tarmac. I am still on the fence. Will likely wait for more user reviews on size 54s before I decide. Secondly, curious to see how the new Venge will look. May keep my SL4 and pair it with the new Venge?


----------



## serious

New wheels, still fun.


----------



## Tarmacdaddy

13' Roubaix upgrades include Mavic Ksyrium Elite S,Fizik saddle,roubaix armadillo elite tires and S wrap classic tape.


----------



## geomel108

Updated pics of my ride, picked up a new crankset to finish off my force build. Now weighs in at 17lb 3oz  Instead of getting a new frame, I got permission from the wifey for next year to get a Venge


----------



## Perzuki

geomel108 said:


> View attachment 296913
> 
> View attachment 296914
> 
> Updated pics of my ride, picked up a new crankset to finish off my force build. Now weighs in at 17lb 3oz  Instead of getting a new frame, I got permission from the wifey for next year to get a Venge


beautiful


----------



## scottma

My pics from last year disappeared. My 2013 Roubaix Expert. Upgrades included Shimano Dura Ace 9000 C24 wheels, and just I upgraded to Ultegra 6870 Di2.


----------



## vitin

nos 2011 allez comp


----------



## 2702

12 Allez Comp, only thing done was a Cannondale Synapse Saddle.


----------



## TricrossRich

Finally decided to break out the real camera and take some pics of the bike, so I picked up a nice bike stand and headed over to the local park.

Specs:

Frame: Specialized TriCross Elite Disc
Components: Shimano Ultegra 6700
Pedals: Shimano Ultegra 6700
Brakes: Avid BB5 calipers w/ Avid HSL rotors
Saddle: Fizik Antares R1 Carbon
Seatpost: Fizik Cyrano R1 Carbon
Stem: Fizik Cyrano R1
Bars: Fizik Cyrano R1 Carbon
Bar Tape: Specialized S-Works Roubaix tape
Wheels: Yoeleo 50x25mm 3K Carbon
Tires: Continental GP4000S II 700x25c
Bottle cages: Tacx Tao alloy


----------



## eugenetsang

TricrossRich said:


> Hey Rich. Sweet rig! BTW, your watermark look really familiar! Are you located in jersey? Something tells me that you shot a friends' wedding/engagement... Or maybe im just imagining things haha


----------



## TricrossRich

eugenetsang said:


> TricrossRich said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Rich. Sweet rig! BTW, your watermark look really familiar! Are you located in jersey? Something tells me that you shot a friends' wedding/engagement... Or maybe im just imagining things haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, located in Jersey... And I'm a wedding photographer. Who is your friend?
Click to expand...


----------



## [email protected]

My crux for gravel roads....:


----------



## Imaking20

Holy balls! That's one hell of a gravel bike!


----------



## geomel108

Out for a afternoon ride and enjoying the beautiful weather we been having!!! My latest addition, picked up a 11-26 powerdome last week


----------



## tunganh.46

My New Tarmac 2015 w/ Reynolds & low-grade 105 . Need more tweaks on wrong(?) position Shifter and Dropbar


----------



## Cni2i

tunganh.46 said:


> My New Tarmac 2015 w/ Reynolds & low-grade 105 . Need more tweaks on wrong(?) position Shifter and Dropbar
> View attachment 299036


Congrats! Digging the color scheme. Is that the Expert model?


----------



## tunganh.46

Cni2i said:


> Congrats! Digging the color scheme. Is that the Expert model?


I just bought that frame ( 10r carbon) and add my components so i dont know which model @@


----------



## TricrossRich

Cni2i said:


> Congrats! Digging the color scheme. Is that the Expert model?


Its the Pro frameset.


----------



## mrw

A couple of pics of my 2013 Specialized Venge comp. Frame, fork and seatpost are the only original. Dura Ace 7900, Rotor/P2M crank with Rotor 52/36 non-q chainrings, Fulcrum Red Wind 50XLR with CULT bearings, Ceramicspeed Pulleys & BB. Size 52 and 7,5kgs/16,5lbs.









View attachment 299121
View attachment 299122
View attachment 299123


----------



## Supha

*S-Works Tarmac 2015 Build*

Hi there, check out my new S-Works Tarmac 2015 build...

Satin Black frame
DA Di2 (mid-compact 36-52)
Roval CLX60
Zipp SL Sprint Stem
S-works Aerofly bars
Fizik Antares Kium Versus
Custom headset cap and decals
Garmin Vector

Cheers,
C


----------



## Karlyn

My 2015 Ruby Expert.


----------



## petalpower

My Tarmac gets relegated to winter/trainer duties.


----------



## Dave Try

Sworks Tarmac SL4 Vinokurov Edition

Sram Red 22 (Compact)
3T Egronova Bars
Sworks SL Stem
Speedplay Stainless pedals (titanium spindles on the way)
HED Belgium+ laced to Chris King Mango R45 hubs
2015 Sworks Toupe saddle
Sworks 0mm offset seatpost


----------



## bikeriderguy

My new crux...only 3 days old.....


----------



## blairellis

Awesome place and backdrop for a Crux! Where is the second pic at?


----------



## Devastazione

blairellis said:


> Awesome place and backdrop for a Crux! Where is the second pic at?


Ditto !! That is THE place to enjoy that bike at it's best. Where is it !!


----------



## bikeriderguy

Thanks guys. Pics were taken on the back roads around Kamloops, British Columbia Canada. We have some great places to ride!


----------



## thehook




----------



## berndrea

before and after


----------



## MattG42C

tunganh.46 said:


> My New Tarmac 2015 w/ Reynolds & low-grade 105 . Need more tweaks on wrong(?) position Shifter and Dropbar
> View attachment 299036


Nice! That's the frameset I'm contemplating. It really helps to see that color as a complete build. I wish they offered the cyan 'pro race complete bike' frame in the frameset-only build... but that's Specialized.


----------



## blairellis

MattG42C said:


> Nice! That's the frameset I'm contemplating. It really helps to see that color as a complete build. I wish they offered the cyan 'pro race complete bike' frame in the frameset-only build... but that's Specialized.


You've never looked at giant bikes then have you?  They are even worse for color schemes.


----------



## dc503

Allez E5 Smartweld finally dialed in correctly.


----------



## knukkeltje

Re-post from the Venge topic.
2014 S-Works 56cm, SRAM Red 22, Zipp 404FC, S-Works Aerofly, Romin Evo saddle, Look Keo Blade 2 pedals. 
I put the 404 FC's on it last week and was surprised what different feel they give relative to the Zipp 60's I had on it before. Either they roll a lot better or have a very strong placebo effect


----------



## mdutcher

*2015 Specialized Tarmac Pro Race*

Ready for the next season!

2015 Tarmac Pro Race with SRAM Red 22. Oh yeah!!:thumbsup:


----------



## vitin

My 2011 e5 allez comp w shimano 105 5800 minus brakes and crank


----------



## Horze

Aye!


----------



## sprintbom

Tarmac Expert 2015


----------



## vitin

2001 nos allez e5 comp w shimano 105 5800


----------



## sprintbom

New picture of the Tarmac


----------



## blairellis

sprintbom said:


> Tarmac Expert 2015


Looks great! I like that red colorway on the frame.


----------



## TricrossRich

Here's my 2015 Venge Pro.










Specs:
Frame: 2015 Specialized Venge pro size 54
Components: Shimano Dura-ace 9000
Crankset: Shimano Dura-ace 9000 50-34
Rear Cassette: Shimano Dura-ace 9000 11-28
Pedals: Shimano Dura-ace 9000
Brakes: Shimano Dura-ace 9000 calipers w/ Swiss Stop Black Prince pads
Saddle: Fizik Antares 00 Carbon
Seatpost: Specialized Venge carbon aero
Stem: Fizik Cyrano R1
Bars: Specialized S-Works Aerofly
GPS: Garmin Edge 510
GPS Mount: Barfly Fizik mount
Bar Tape: Specialized S-Works Roubaix tape
Wheels: Yoeleo Superlight SAT 50x25mm 3K Carbon
Tires: Specialized S-Works Turbo 700x24c
Bottle cages: Tacx Tao carbon

Weight 15.7 lbs.


----------



## sprintbom

That's a sweet bike Rich! Nice shot also


----------



## TricrossRich

sprintbom said:


> That's a sweet bike Rich! Nice shot also


Thank you.


----------



## TSW910

TricrossRich said:


> Here's my 2015 Venge Pro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Specs:
> Frame: 2015 Specialized Venge pro size 54
> Components: Shimano Dura-ace 9000
> Crankset: Shimano Dura-ace 9000 50-34
> Rear Cassette: Shimano Dura-ace 9000 11-28
> Pedals: Shimano Dura-ace 9000
> Brakes: Shimano Dura-ace 9000 calipers w/ Swiss Stop Black Prince pads
> Saddle: Fizik Antares 00 Carbon
> Seatpost: Specialized Venge carbon aero
> Stem: Fizik Cyrano R1
> Bars: Specialized S-Works Aerofly
> GPS: Garmin Edge 510
> GPS Mount: Barfly Fizik mount
> Bar Tape: Specialized S-Works Roubaix tape
> Wheels: Yoeleo Superlight SAT 50x25mm 3K Carbon
> Tires: Specialized S-Works Turbo 700x24c
> Bottle cages: Tacx Tao carbon
> 
> Weight 15.7 lbs.


DOPE! can't wait to see this in person


----------



## TricrossRich

TSW910 said:


> DOPE! can't wait to see this in person


Sunday morning... you can even ride it... as long as I get to ride the Tarmac.


----------



## TSW910

TricrossRich said:


> Sunday morning... you can even ride it... as long as I get to ride the Tarmac.


DONE! can't wait ...


----------



## spirosk8

*allez elite 2012*

View attachment 301758


there are many like this, but this is mine


----------



## sprintbom

@spirosk8 That looks good!

What kind of wheels are that?


----------



## sprintbom

Some details of my Tarmac Expert


----------



## blairellis

sprintbom said:


> Some details of my Tarmac Expert


3rd pic. Where did you get that plug for the seat post bolt? Just curious. I'm building a Tarmac right now and I don't think it came with my frameset.


----------



## sprintbom

@blairellis That plug came with my frame from Specialized.


----------



## Devastazione

And it gets lost immediately. Just lost mine,Specialized is coming out with a new idea about it.


----------



## blairellis

Devastazione said:


> And it gets lost immediately. Just lost mine,Specialized is coming out with a new idea about it.


Thanks for the heads up.

Did you snag the disc or rim brake tarmac btw?


----------



## Devastazione

blairellis said:


> Thanks for the heads up.
> 
> Did you snag the disc or rim brake tarmac btw?


Rim brake :thumbsup:

Disc brakes on road bikes are not here to stay imho.


----------



## Natedogz

Devastazione said:


> Rim brake :thumbsup:
> 
> Disc brakes on road bikes are not here to stay imho.


Sweet bike! Disc brakes ruin a good roadbike and are unnecessary imo.


----------



## TricrossRich

Devastazione said:


> Rim brake :thumbsup:
> 
> Disc brakes on road bikes are not here to stay imho.





Natedogz said:


> Sweet bike! Disc brakes ruin a good roadbike and are unnecessary imo.


As someone that has ridden both rim and disc brake bikes, I can tell you that disc brakes do have their place.... on a rainy day, I'll choose my disc brake bike every time.


----------



## blairellis

Devastazione said:


> Rim brake :thumbsup:
> 
> Disc brakes on road bikes are not here to stay imho.





Natedogz said:


> Sweet bike! Disc brakes ruin a good roadbike and are unnecessary imo.


I disagree, but that is a matter of my opinion I suppose.

I ride outside in just about any and all conditions. I don't say this to brag, but rather only to make a point. I also live in the Appalachian mountains. Braking on a carbon rim on a decent in the rain is scary on a good day. I'll take a disc brake bike all day over rim brake. 

There's a reason you hardly see any rim brake mountain bikes now. It's only a matter of time before this happens on the road too.


----------



## Devastazione

Question is : who does really ride on a rainy day ? Personally speaking I find riding on a rainy day to be a miserable experience.

Ok tried to post my bike not to spoil the thread but stupid Iphone does what it does....:mad2:


----------



## Devastazione

Take 2 :


----------



## blairellis

Training in the rain prepares me for a race in the rain. If I'm mentally stronger than the next guy, that gives me an edge in the race. Races don't get canceled because of rain. Why should your training?


----------



## BCSaltchucker

*S-Works Tarmac on a budget*

Wasn't in the cards to buy a new bike. Just bought two new Lynskeys in the past 2 years (a Pro26 mtn bike and a CooperCX)

Decided was time to give up on my 14 yr old all aluminum road bike. Looked into just buying a carbon fork for the old bike, but then I found so many used carbon frame+fork for about the same as a new fork. In fact found this 07 S-Works Tarmac just 10 minutes from my home. Only $350.

Shifted the Rival group from my Cooper CX to this bike, as it is lightweight and 2x10 speed. Shifted my old 105 triple group to the Lynskey (well new cranks all around). New Aksium wheelset. Thompson stem and post, as I am 6 4 and a LOT heavier than my race weight .. last road race I did was in 1994, LOL. 

Put on my old 1990ish SLR 105 brakes. I can't really see much difference in tech and feel from my 20 yr old ones and new 105 or Ultegra. new pads though. Rode the heck out of these brakes, visited the TDF twice with these old brakes on my various bikes. Silly, but sentimental and of course cheap.

Turns out my 3 sets of Time pedals are orphaned. Can't really get shoes to fit my brand new spare TBT cleats. So Look Keo on the way w Shimano shoes. Also found a cheap deal on a new Selle Italia SLR flow saddle, so the 1980 Turbo will be going.

Have already tried a couple steep climbs. This 18.5 lb bike certainly zippier than my CooperCX in winter gear (28 lbs!). Maybe I'd be better off with a Roubaix, but I can always take the plush Ti bike for longer rides, this one for mountains and fast club rides.


----------



## robt57

BCSaltchucker said:


> Put on my old 1990ish SLR 105 brakes. I can't really see much difference in tech and feel from my 20 yr old ones and new 105 or Ultegra. new pads though. Rode the heck out of these brakes, visited the TDF twice with these old brakes on my various bikes. Silly, but sentimental and of course cheap.


That's cool actually!

I have had some Shimano A410 Dual pivots I have used as initial calipers on probably 10 bike/builds in the 15 years I have had them.
In most cases they where more powerful than the ones I pulled them off for. They have a lot more power than say 9 speed dura ace by a long shot due to a lot more material [and weight]. 

Built up a Six13 for a friend yesterday, 7400 DA calipers, heavy chunks of aluminum. Stopping power, you bet.  Seems a silly place to save weight maybe.


----------



## pickles

*My first road bike*

I got my first road bike about a month ago. She is a 2009 Specialized Dolce Comp Compact.


----------



## Natedogz

BCSaltchucker said:


> Wasn't in the cards to buy a new bike. Just bought two new Lynskeys in the past 2 years (a Pro26 mtn bike and a CooperCX)
> 
> Decided was time to give up on my 14 yr old all aluminum road bike. Looked into just buying a carbon fork for the old bike, but then I found so many used carbon frame+fork for about the same as a new fork. In fact found this 07 S-Works Tarmac just 10 minutes from my home. Only $350.
> 
> Shifted the Rival group from my Cooper CX to this bike, as it is lightweight and 2x10 speed. Shifted my old 105 triple group to the Lynskey (well new cranks all around). New Aksium wheelset. Thompson stem and post, as I am 6 4 and a LOT heavier than my race weight .. last road race I did was in 1994, LOL.
> 
> Put on my old 1990ish SLR 105 brakes. I can't really see much difference in tech and feel from my 20 yr old ones and new 105 or Ultegra. new pads though. Rode the heck out of these brakes, visited the TDF twice with these old brakes on my various bikes. Silly, but sentimental and of course cheap.
> 
> Turns out my 3 sets of Time pedals are orphaned. Can't really get shoes to fit my brand new spare TBT cleats. So Look Keo on the way w Shimano shoes. Also found a cheap deal on a new Selle Italia SLR flow saddle, so the 1980 Turbo will be going.
> 
> Have already tried a couple steep climbs. This 18.5 lb bike certainly zippier than my CooperCX in winter gear (28 lbs!). Maybe I'd be better off with a Roubaix, but I can always take the plush Ti bike for longer rides, this one for mountains and fast club rides.


Nice, I need one of those too.  Good score on the price too.



pickles said:


> I got my first road bike about a month ago. She is a 2009 Specialized Dolce Comp Compact.
> View attachment 301941


Nice!


----------



## blairellis

Picked this up a few days ago.

Bigger pic here


----------



## sprintbom

Sick bike @blairellis!


----------



## mr_bruhn

Hi!
One more black venge  Just built this from a frameset I found new at a dealer. Hope you like my setup
View attachment 301938


I think its a 2013 frameset 56 cm and I build it with:

Shimano 6870 lever, front and rear derailleur
Internal seatpost battery
SW-R610 Sprint Shifter (not in the images)
Dura ace 9000 crankset with stages power meter
Dura ace 9000 brakes
S-Works Shallow bend carbon handlebar
Lizzardskin black bar tape (not in the images)
S-Works SL Stem (not in the images)
Romin pro saddle
C-50 wheels tubular with 25 mm vittoria corsa elite
Specialized Rib cage II 
Time RXS carbon pedals
K-egde xl mount (not in the images)

Current weight is 7.43 kg, but I hope to shave som grams of the bike in the future


----------



## Merc

Nice bike


----------



## TricrossRich

mr_bruhn said:


> Hi!
> One more black venge  Just built this from a frameset I found new at a dealer. Hope you like my setup
> View attachment 301938
> 
> 
> I think its a 2013 frameset 56 cm and I build it with:
> 
> Shimano 6870 lever, front and rear derailleur
> Internal seatpost battery
> SW-R610 Sprint Shifter (not in the images)
> Dura ace 9000 crankset with stages power meter
> Dura ace 9000 brakes
> S-Works Shallow bend carbon handlebar
> Lizzardskin black bar tape (not in the images)
> S-Works SL Stem (not in the images)
> Romin pro saddle
> C-50 wheels tubular with 25 mm vittoria corsa elite
> Specialized Rib cage II
> Time RXS carbon pedals
> K-egde xl mount (not in the images)
> 
> Current weight is 7.43 kg, but I hope to shave som grams of the bike in the future


That is a 2012 Project Black S-Works.

Specialized Bicycle Components


----------



## mr_bruhn

TricrossRich said:


> That is a 2012 Project Black S-Works.
> 
> Specialized Bicycle Components


Thanks for the info, really happy with the bike. Looking forward to test it in Mallorca and Italy in the spring.


----------



## JWJ

My Epic Elite 2015, size M, weight 10.2 kg (22.5 pounds, without pedals) and Roubaix SL4 Comp 2014, size 54 cm, weight 7.2 kg ( 15.9 pound, without pedals)


----------



## Hetfield

My new S-Works Tarmac. Came as a replacement for an S-Works SL4 destroyed by a car.
Full SRAM Red 22 (except for the 1170 cassete), Romin Pro saddle, Zipp 202 Firecrest Clincher, Zipp Service Course SL stem and SLC2 handlebar. 6,6kg (14,55 lbs) as shown in the picture. 6,9kg with Zipp 101's.

View attachment 302748


----------



## Arnoud

@hetfield can you please post your picture again? Can't see it...


----------



## blairellis

Hetfield,
I can't see the picture either, but you got hit by a car too huh? My SWorks above is a replacement from an old lady running a red light and hitting me too.


----------



## Hetfield

Sorry guys, I wasn't sure about the best way to post pictures here. Here goes:



*blairellis*: I was hit by a Young lady who was coming from my left and passing by a "Stop" sign. Frame was broken in all tubes but one (down tube). I was thrown off the bike and landed a good 5 meters away with my head being the first contact point with the ground. Result: Several damages in my neck vertebraes (luckily no need for surgery), a big cut in my eyebrow (12 stitches), another one in my chin (9 stitches), 3 broken tooth, a broken finger, a fracture in my elbow and several burn bruises in my arms and legs. It's a dangerous sport worldwide...


----------



## blairellis

Wow, I'm glad you're alive and kicking, so to speak. That sounds way worse than mine was. Good to hear you got a new bike too. You all healed up and recovered now?


----------



## Hetfield

Yes I'm almost at 100% now. Thank you.

Apart from the neck injuries, I'm ok. Even those, the pain is now bearable thanks to physiotherapy. Too bad they are permanent damage, but fortunately they won't stop me of living a normal life. Just some ocasional pain I'll have to learn to live with.


----------



## pelich29er

It was love from the first sight


----------



## Arnoud

My Kwiato frame


----------



## pelich29er

Great looking frame


----------



## geomel108

Be sure to post finished pics!!


----------



## Arnoud

Will do, but it will take some time...


----------



## geomel108

What's your plans for build up?


----------



## Arnoud

Dura Ace Di2, zipp 404, Zipp SL stem, zipp carbon seatpost, Romin (?) saddle white, white bar tape, Arindel Mandibel cages, KMC ; that's more or less it


----------



## geomel108

That'll be one superb machine!!


----------



## tunganh.46

Me with my New Tarmac after climbing to the top of "Gióng" temple. Working my @ss off to earn money for new wheelset


----------



## Natedogz

tunganh.46 said:


> Me with my New Tarmac after climbing to the top of "Gióng" temple. Working my @ss off to earn money for new wheelset



Nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## Arnoud

Cool tunganh.46!


----------



## helgi

Some pics of my Diverge Expert from the past couple of months since I got it


----------



## Natedogz

helgi said:


> Some pics of my Diverge Expert from the past couple of months since I got it


Nice pics and nice looking bike, what tires, studded or regular tires? Is that a flooded road or a swamp in the fourth pic?


----------



## Devastazione

helgi said:


> Some pics of my Diverge Expert from the past couple of months since I got it
> 
> View attachment 303486
> View attachment 303483
> View attachment 303485
> View attachment 303482
> View attachment 303484
> View attachment 303481


Sweet bike man,i need to get one as a back up bike for rainy days,I hate get my Tarmac wet.


----------



## helgi

Natedogz said:


> Nice pics and nice looking bike, what tires, studded or regular tires? Is that a flooded road or a swamp in the fourth pic?


They're studded Suomi W106 35c, heavy things with terrible ride quality but they are a life saver on ice. And yes, that's a flooded bit of woodland singletrack (tires in that pic are Schwalbe Sammy Slick).



Devastazione said:


> Sweet bike man,i need to get one as a back up bike for rainy days,I hate get my Tarmac wet.


That's my plan for the summer! Rim brakes in the wet, never again. The Shimano R785 brakes are the best I've ever tried.


----------



## Natedogz

helgi said:


> They're studded Suomi W106 35c, heavy things with terrible ride quality but they are a life saver on ice. And yes, that's a flooded bit of woodland singletrack.
> 
> 
> 
> That's my plan for the summer! Rim brakes in the wet, never again. The Shimano R785 brakes are the best I've ever tried.


Thanks for update. Did you ride through the flooded area? I've ridden in running water above my bb (I know not good for bearings) but it was during very heavy winter rains and I was already wet from the rain.


----------



## TricrossRich

here's my latest...










Specs:
Frame: 2015 Specialized Allez Comp
Components: Shimano Ultegra 6800/ 105 5800
Crankset: Shimano Ultegra 6800 52-36
Bottom Bracket: Praxis Works OSBB conversion
Rear Cassette: Shimano Ultegra 6800 11-28
Pedals: Shimano Dura-ace 9000
Brakes: Shimano Ultegra 6700 calipers w/ Swiss Stop Black Prince pads
Saddle: Fizik Antares R1 Carbon
Seatpost: Fizik Cyrano R1 Carbon
Stem: Fizik Cyrano R1
Bars: Fizik Cyrano R1 carbon
GPS: Garmin Edge 510
GPS Mount: Barfly Fizik mount
Bar Tape: Specialized S-Works Roubaix tape
Wheels: Yoeleo Superlight SAT 50x25mm 3K Carbon
Tires: Specialized S-Works Turbo 700x24c
Bottle cages: Tacx Tao aluminum


----------



## blairellis

Looks like a well rounded bike pal! Good photography skills too!


----------



## TricrossRich

blairellis said:


> Looks like a well rounded bike pal! Good photography skills too!


Thanks.


----------



## boogermin

Back with Specialized. My new 2014 SW Roubaix SL4:


----------



## whamo14

2012 Tarmac Pro


----------



## TricrossRich

whamo14 said:


> View attachment 303786
> 2012 Tarmac Pro


sweet color scheme... I almost got one of those.


----------



## whamo14

Thanks


----------



## BCSaltchucker

been out getting some climbing done lately. really getting to love this old $1000 S Works


----------



## tunganh.46

tunganh.46 said:


> Me with my New Tarmac after climbing to the top of "Gióng" temple. Working my @ss off to earn money for new wheelset
> View attachment 303072


My upgraded Tarmac w/ Reynolds 58. Very good wheelset


----------



## TricrossRich

tunganh.46 said:


> My upgraded Tarmac w/ Reynolds 58. Very good wheelset
> View attachment 303972


Nice choice....


----------



## Tig

*2015 Specialized CruX EVO*
After I cracked my 12 year old carbon Giant TCR frame, I was ready for a whole new bike. I'm moving from old 9-speed Dura Ace/Ultegra to 11-speed 105 with this bike.

I've been waiting several years for the road bike world to adopt hydraulic disc brakes without special shifters and my day has come. I like CX bikes except for the high BB and Specialized lowered that as well. Perfect! 

Photos are during fitting so ignore the spacers and weird seat position. This is my all around road/gravel/CX bike set up for road at the moment with Conti Gatorskin 32's and original Speedplay X-1's.


----------



## Devastazione

Tig said:


> *2015 Specialized CruX EVO*
> After I cracked my 12 year old carbon Giant TCR frame, I was ready for a whole new bike. I'm moving from old 9-speed Dura Ace/Ultegra to 11-speed 105 with this bike.
> 
> I've been waiting several years for the road bike world to adopt hydraulic disc brakes without special shifters and my day has come. I like CX bikes except for the high BB and Specialized lowered that as well. Perfect!
> 
> Photos are during fitting so ignore the spacers and weird seat position. This is my all around road/gravel/CX bike set up for road at the moment with Conti Gatorskin 32's and original Speedplay X-1's.


Superb machine ! So,what it's going to be ? An all purpose bike or a race specific one ? I can see myself using one of these on my local nasty roads and beating the heck out of it without worrying about my carbon Rovals.


----------



## Tig

Devastazione said:


> Superb machine ! So,what it's going to be ? An all purpose bike or a race specific one ? I can see myself using one of these on my local nasty roads and beating the heck out of it without worrying about my carbon Rovals.


Thanks! It is my all around bike, mostly road but with dirt and gravel roads and packed XC trails. I'll shoot another round of updated photos soon now that I have it fitted and a new saddle.

I love the 32mm fat tires compared to 25's. The bike feels more playful than other road bikes, more like a 29'er hard tail that is fast.


----------



## Tig

OK, updated photos now that I have the fit close to right and a new stem and saddle.

















A LuLu photobomb...


----------



## tunganh.46

My DIY wood bike stand


----------



## Arnoud

Quick picture while washing my bike: Tarmac Kwiato


----------



## lostPixels

Just bought a 2014 Roubaix comp this weekend. I got a pretty awesome deal at $700 off MSRP because it was last years model. First things I'm doing are upgrading the brakes to Ultegra (the Axis 2.0 brakes are weak as hell) and playing around with the stem and spacers, cause they're ridiculous right now. Also on the list, smaller cassette (12-32 is unnecessary), and Conti GP4000s tires. Eventually I'd like to get a better crankset, but having to buy a praxis BB along with it is a pain in the ass.










The ride quality is amazing, especially coming off of a Scott Foil 15. I really liked the Domane 5.2 too, but for $1k less, this Roubaix was perfect for me.


----------



## zep

*Diverge on McKenzie Pass*









First tracks on Old McKenzie Pass Highway.


----------



## jtsk

*My new S-Works Tarmac Di2 Disc.*

I still can't believe I have this bike. This bike is way more bad-_ss than I am.


----------



## blairellis

jtsk said:


> I still can't believe I have this bike. This bike is way more bad-_ss than I am.


Ah! I'm jealous. You got the revised frame with no cable port on the right side of the frame. Otherwise looks almost identical to mine. If it's anything like mine, you'll enjoy it I'm sure!


----------



## hunstamash

'14 Special Edition E5 Allez Frame. Loving this thing so far!


----------



## m3ta1head




----------



## Cni2i

Finally pieced together all ENVE LTD Blk Edition parts. 












































Sorry for dark photos.


----------



## Cni2i

Brighter pic.


----------



## Arnoud

Ready to go for it!


----------



## TricrossRich

Arnoud said:


> View attachment 305759
> 
> 
> Ready to go for it!


Sick Frame!!!!


----------



## red elvis

sprintbom said:


> Tarmac Expert 2015


nice bike. I like the color scheme and the satin logo. congrats, your tarmac proves that one can have a decent bike that doesn't cost an arm and a leg (both legs if it's an s-works). :thumbsup:


----------



## lostPixels

If you wanted all those components just for the ENVE stickers you coulda saved yourself thousands of dollars by buying decals off of ebay.


----------



## Cni2i

TrailRiver said:


> Serfas Thunderbolt rear light. Ridiculously bright.


100% correct. And yes, they are very bright. And I just love their simplicity and ease of installment almost any where on the bike.


----------



## Cni2i

lostPixels said:


> If you wanted all those components just for the ENVE stickers you coulda saved yourself thousands of dollars by buying decals off of ebay.


First: I have the traditional ENVE components on by other bike (Blk with wht decals). I like ENVE components because they seem to be made with great quality as well as being light and stiff..unlike some other brands that may be lighter, but of questionable quality and may not be as stiff. So, "no", I didn't get the ENVE components just because I wanted an all blacked out look. As you said, I could've achieved that look with much less $ brands. 
Secondly: Yeah, I've seen some of those black enve stickers floating around eBay. A fellow cyclist I know actually tried them. They look okay I guess. I just prefer going with the ones directly from ENVE. Just a matter of taste and preference.


----------



## robt57

Cni2i said:


> 100% correct. And yes, they are very bright. And I just love their simplicity and ease of installment almost any where on the bike.


Not sure what Serfas I have, but it is USB rechargeable and 60 lumen on high.
I have had folks come up to me at longer stops and say they glad they caught up to ask what it is so they can get one, and that is during the day. Serfas claims 1 mile @ 55 MPH visibility for a car following @ night.


----------



## salesguy

Just finished this build. 2015 tarmac pro frame, 11spd DI2, PRO cockpit/saddle.


----------



## Typetwelve

Well...time for an update (I guess). swapped to a 5800 group over the 5700 (went from black cables to red, silver group (5700) to black(5800)), replaced the tape with Supacaz "red-white". Not so sure I like the look of it, truth be told. It is really interesting tape, the red is smooth and thin, the white on top is more of a spongy material (like prologo double touch). Either way, I'll probably just go to white next season...


----------



## kevra83

2012 Specialized Allez Evo. Upgraded groupset to SRAM Force 22 with SRAM Red22 F. Derailleur, and soon to be Red22 cassette too. Have Carbon Ritchey Superlogic seat-post, stem, and handlebar on the way for delivery. Romin Evo Pro saddle but plan to upgrade to new Specialized Power expert or pro saddle. Wheels for racing: Reynolds 58/46 mixed aero set. Every day wheels are Roval CLX40 wheels for training.


----------



## HaroldC

2015 Tarmac Pro Race Disc
Swapped out the OEM stem and handlebar for:
3T Ergonova Team Stealth carbon
3T Team Stealth stem

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/18936470356" title="33/365 by Harold Chang, on Flickr"><img src="https://c1.staticflickr.com/1/305/18936470356_3d65464396_b.jpg" width="1024" height="768" alt="33/365"></a>


----------



## TmB123

Had the bike for two years now, still love it!
S-Works Roubaix SL4


----------



## geomel108

Not as Bad-A as some of your guys DSW Allezs but, swapped out my Toupe Pro for a Romin Pro an added a Reynolds full carbon fork!  16.7lbs


----------



## TricrossRich

geomel108 said:


> View attachment 308635
> 
> Not as Bad-A as some of your guys DSW Allezs but, swapped out my Toupe Pro for a Romin Pro an added a Reynolds full carbon fork!  16.7lbs


DSW or not... that's still pretty BAD-A.


----------



## geomel108

Thanks Rich! I tell ya, if I knew then what I know now when I bought it new in 10', I would've picked up a Tarmac. I originally bought it as a training tool for racing motocross. But little did I know that I'd come to enjoy cycling so much! I ended up selling my motorcycle an kept cycling. Wife and I started hitting tours an even did the Seattle seafair triathlon. My bike was bone stock until two years ago. I swapped the oe seat post for a ritchey carbon pro, and that's all it took to get the after market bug Haha!! I do love my Allez and enjoy riding it, I've just really had the itch for a carbon frame (Venge or Tarmac). But with three kids and a new mortgage, wife says it's not exactly on the priority list haha! I'd actually really like to take a try at crit racing  I think it'd be fun!! O an FYI..I really like your two rides!! Very nice!!


----------



## TricrossRich

geomel108 said:


> Thanks Rich! I tell ya, if I knew then what I know now when I bought it new in 10', I would've picked up a Tarmac. I originally bought it as a training tool for racing motocross. But little did I know that I'd come to enjoy cycling so much! I ended up selling my motorcycle an kept cycling. Wife and I started hitting tours an even did the Seattle seafair triathlon. My bike was bone stock until two years ago. I swapped the oe seat post for a ritchey carbon pro, and that's all it took to get the after market bug Haha!! I do love my Allez and enjoy riding it, I've just really had the itch for a carbon frame (Venge or Tarmac). But with three kids and a new mortgage, wife says it's not exactly on the priority list haha! I'd actually really like to take a try at crit racing  I think it'd be fun!! O an FYI..I really like your two rides!! Very nice!!


You're not the first motorcycle racer to get hooked on cycling... Nicky Hayden, Ben and Eric Bostrom, Ben Spies, Cal Crutchlow... all big cyclists. I know that a few of the top motocross guys are into it too... Dunge (?spelling) and Villapoto come to mind, but I think they're more into mountain, than road. I did some track days and stuff back in the day, so I know that riding/racing a motorcycle is extremely taxing on your body and fitness is key and I was only doing it at 1/10th the level those guys do it at... cycling is a great way to keep bike handling skills up, balance, keep weight down (go faster right) and remain strong, so its easy to see why they're into it.

I think you should keep riding the Allez, enjoy it and in the future, your wife will see how much you love the sport and that is keeps you healthy and active and you'll be around a long time for those kids and she'll probably let you get that carbon dream bike.

Racing is definitely fun and it sounds like you have that competitive side... give it a shot, but know that it will not be easy.


----------



## geomel108

O ya, all the pro MX guys cycle, I'd say prob 90%ish of them do an some Mtn bike. Dungey is an avid cyclist and even does some cycling events who he has down MX time. There is a pretty cool ( 3 part series I wanna say) on the specialized YouTube channel of Villopotto an how he uses it for conditioning and for when he was rebuilding his knee a few yrs back. It's pretty interesting, you should check it http://youtu.be/fIESvM99D8w Cycling has actually really become a part of the sport, Shimano sponsors lots of riders an even puts on Pro Moto ride days each yr, I know SRAM sponsors some, specialized sponsors many of the top teams an riders like Monster Kawasaki, an prociruit Kawasaki to name a couple. 

I know when I was racing it helped a lot for my conditioning. I was able to ride an be competitive an feel a little more fresh threw out each Moto. It helped out a lot. An now I just enjoy cycling an being in the rd. Until my son is old enuff, than we will have Moto back in the family haha he is just over one and has a power wheels quad an can't get enuff of it, so I'm sure a lil 50 will be in his future in the next yr or two. But for now ya, I'd like to try some crits, I think it'd fun an yes, I'm sure it'll be tuff! The triathlon that my wife an I did was very challenging! I wanna try it but seams like when I try to find some in the Seattle area, they are always on the days I work!  Maybe I can work around that an make it work. We will see.


----------



## JimmyORCA

*My new bike!*

Specialized Venge VIAS DI2 in 54.


----------



## tranzformer

Nice. Please show us a picture of the drive side.


----------



## jumma

My 2015 S-Works Tarmac c/w DA Di2, Roval CLX40 and aero-fly bars.


----------



## TricrossRich

JimmyORCA said:


> Specialized Venge VIAS DI2 in 54.
> View attachment 308839





jumma said:


> My 2015 S-Works Tarmac c/w DA Di2, Roval CLX40 and aero-fly bars.
> 
> View attachment 308852


Beautiful bike from both of you guys.... but you both lose points for violating rule #1 of bike porn picture taking... DRIVE SIDE OUT! LOL

Keep the pics coming guy...


----------



## JimmyORCA

Here you go!


----------



## mile2424

JimmyORCA said:


> Here you go!
> View attachment 308861


Nice! Congrats on the new Venge! What does yours weight in at? Mine is just north of 17 lbs as is right now.


----------



## jumma

Drive side. 









Bars

Cheers


----------



## TricrossRich

jumma said:


> View attachment 308874
> 
> 
> Drive side.
> 
> View attachment 308875
> 
> 
> Bars
> 
> Cheers


you taped the bars... interesting.


----------



## jumma

Yeah. More grip on the climbs, especially when things get wet or slippery. Can always be cut back cause it's not permanent. I find it helps a little more with road vibration (not that there is much on this thing) and dampening.

I just realised I committed another bike porn crime. The valves should be behind the stays, forks and the chain should be on the big ring. Will send another


----------



## jumma

Haha, that's awesome!
I wish I could keep my bike on the wall in the loungeroom!!!
Wife says NO!
Nice bike!


----------



## jumma

Here are some more!

I obviously love my bike that much that I take a photo of it on almost every ride


----------



## Bad Ronald

My Tarmac:


----------



## jumma

Nice! Custom paint. I almost went with the red/black/white frame in the beginning due to availability but then thought if I am spending that much $ I should get exactly what I want. Loving the bike!


----------



## JimmyORCA

Mine is just about 16 pounds with Ti pedals and new Ti quick release. The stock ones are too heavy and ugly.


----------



## mile2424

JimmyORCA said:


> Mine is just about 16 pounds with Ti pedals and new Ti quick release. The stock ones are too heavy and ugly.


Nice that sounds more reasonable at least. My fit is scheduled for later this week, until then....couple more pics...


----------



## blairellis

jumma said:


> Here are some more!
> 
> I obviously love my bike that much that I take a photo of it on almost every ride
> 
> View attachment 308881
> View attachment 308882
> View attachment 308883
> View attachment 308884


Looks awesome! Identical to mine except the brakes (I went disc) and handlebar. Great photos!


----------



## TmB123

nm delete


----------



## FeltF75rider

My new rain bike, its also my first experience with Specialized. Well almost its a warranty replacement on a 2014 with bad paint. I upgraded the brakes to 105 with salmon pads and have some Boyd Rouleur 30's on the way. swapped out the bar tape with Lizard Skin, definitely a bright color package here. Great bike and the new 105 is pretty nice compared to the old 5700 that the first Tarmac had.


----------



## jumma

Nice work. Orange is a nice change. Enjoy your ride. I love my spec.


----------



## schima

mile2424 said:


> Nice that sounds more reasonable at least. My fit is scheduled for later this week, until then....couple more pics...


omg, this is really ugly. i love specialized bikes, but some are a pain in the a..


----------



## mike67

2014 S WORKS / ENVE 6.7 with king R45


----------



## jumma

Very nice


----------



## Typetwelve

mile2424 said:


> Nice that sounds more reasonable at least. My fit is scheduled for later this week, until then....couple more pics...


I know they are expensive, and I know they are functional, and I even know they are a madman to ride...

But holy hell, are these new Venge kits ugly as sin...and I mean UGLY. No offense, but you then made it worse with all of that pinstripe stuff. It's ugly enough on its own...I wouldn't augment it.


----------



## JimmyORCA

Here is a little update to my VIAS, changed the bar tape and power saddle to black and also change the wheels to a set of Lightweights.


----------



## Cni2i

Beautiful...although I personally prefer a little more subtlety. Same set up with Lightweight lettering in black and black spokes...:wink5::thumbsup:


----------



## rakrunner

How come I can't see the pictures ,not very comp. Literate lol and how do I post my own pics?


----------



## dcorn

Typetwelve said:


> I know they are expensive, and I know they are functional, and I even know they are a madman to ride...
> 
> But holy hell, are these new Venge kits ugly as sin...and I mean UGLY. No offense, but you then made it worse with all of that pinstripe stuff. It's ugly enough on its own...I wouldn't augment it.


I'd say the only thing bad about that bike is the insane number of spacers under the stem. That bike should only be spec'd with a slammed stem or it looks like a goose. 

And the pin striping is black reflective stickers, so the top pic is what it looks like unless you're about to get broadsided by a car. My Mavic wheels have the same thing, it's for safety.


----------



## wpwoodjr

My new 2016 Diverge Pro...



















Only had time to go around the block today but loving the stability, comfort, shifting, braking, cornering, ...

A nice surprise was the through axles which have a threaded quick release, no allen wrench needed:


----------



## robt57

What are the tires and what size?

Thanks


----------



## wpwoodjr

They are stock: Specialized Roubaix Pro, 120TPI, folding bead, BlackBelt protection, Endurant casing, 700x30/32mm

I'm replacing my 2011 Roubaix Elite with the Diverge.


----------



## Cni2i

My SWTarmac with LW Gipfelsturm...


----------



## jumma

VERY nice!


----------



## Cni2i

jumma said:


> VERY nice!


Thnx Jumma.


----------



## Arnoud

My next one will be looking cl e to the same but a little different, so I can only say: very very nice!!


----------



## gus300




----------



## wpwoodjr

No pic


----------



## gus300

wpwoodjr said:


> No pic


i dont know why it wasnt showing but its fixed, thanks.


----------



## Rashadabd

gus300 said:


> i dont know why it wasnt showing but its fixed, thanks.


Nice. How would you rate your Tarmac when compared to your SS Evo?


----------



## gus300

Rashadabd said:


> Nice. How would you rate your Tarmac when compared to your SS Evo?


There is no comparison, components are better frame is definitely better by a lot.
I would have to ride an hi-mod in order to compare better but I like my tarmac better and I'm sure it's better than the hi-mod


----------



## Yauhaus

2012 Specialized Tarmac SL2, Pro-Lite Bracciano 45mm Carbon Clinchers, S-Works SL Seatpost, Sram S300 Crankset, BBB Bottle Cages


----------



## shoerhino

My 2014 Tarmac Comp upgraded with Ultegra DI2, November TI wheels (Pacenti SL23's with White Industry hubs), and the Zipp SL70 Aerobar.


----------



## bearded_juan

*2016 S-Works Tarmac Di2*


----------



## gus300




----------



## RCMTB

2016 Tarmac Elite - 52cm
ENVE 3.4's, CK R45 hubs
S-Works bar
S-Works stem
S-Works Toupe saddle
S-Works seat post









Going full Ultegra soon. My last rim brake road bike...

Update...Latest Version...

2016 Tarmac Elite - 52cm
Full Ultegra 6800
ENVE 3.4's, CK R45 hubs
S-Works bar
S-Works stem
S-Works seat post
Prologo Scratch 2 CPC PAS
Vittoria Corsa 2's
Arundel Carbon Mandible Cages

As pictured...16.7lbs


----------



## wpwoodjr

My 2016 Diverge Carbon Pro with Compass Barlow Pass 38mm tires, comfortable like a Lexus and fast too...









I also got Compass Bon Jon 35s which give more room at the bottom bracket.


----------



## JimmyORCA

Quick spin on my new Tarmac Etap


----------



## mile2424

JimmyORCA said:


> Quick spin on my new Tarmac Etap
> View attachment 312489


For some reason I can't get your link for the attachment to work. Would like to see the picture since I know you have quite the fleet


----------



## Rashadabd

JimmyORCA said:


> Quick spin on my new Tarmac Etap
> View attachment 312489


Delete the attachment and then upload it again. It should work the second time around.


----------



## ifp1127

*Allez Sprint 1x*









Many more at: https://www.instagram.com/police3515/ Rides and shifts as smooth as butter! Picked it up Thursday.


----------



## Allez.Dude

My 2015 Specialized Allez Sport.


----------



## TricrossRich

Got around to snapping some recent pics of the rides...


My 2015 Venge Pro


Changes: Fizik logo soft-touch bar tape, slammed stem, cut steerer










My 2015 DSW Allez Comp


Changes: slammed stem, cut steerer.


----------



## Cni2i

Nice shoots and nice bikes. I am all for new technology and advances in bikes...but I definitely prefer the looks of the former Venges compared with the current ViAs.


----------



## TricrossRich

Cni2i said:


> Nice shoots and nice bikes. I am all for new technology and advances in bikes...but I definitely prefer the looks of the former Venges compared with the current ViAs.


I have to agree with you on that one. 

I actually like the look of the ViAS except for the funky stem and I'm not sold on the performance of the braking (not that I've tried it, but I've heard so many conflicting reports that it tells me that they're suspect). If they made a version that has standard stem and bars, with a fork that would accept direct mount brakes I might be interested.


----------



## kevra83

Latest pic of my Allez with new crankset, ritchey stem, and s works carbon shallow handlebar on.


----------



## TricrossRich

kevra83 said:


> Latest pic of my Allez with new crankset, ritchey stem, and s works carbon shallow handlebar on.
> View attachment 312601


sick... love that bike.


----------



## JimmyORCA

My Venge after a new fit and had the stem cut.


----------



## Merc

JimmyORCA said:


> My Venge after a new fit and had the stem cut.


Looks good. How do you like the ceramic speed pulleys and the lightweights on that frame? I have a Venge ViAS as well and trying to figure out which wheelset to run. Deciding between Zipp Firestrike 404, Zipp 808NSW or my Meilensteins


----------



## JimmyORCA

I do like it better with the lightweights since riding in Taipei there is alot of traffic so stop and go is alot simpler and faster to get to speed. Also after adjusting the brakes to fit the lightweights, I think it stopped better than with the CLX that came with it. As for the ceramic speed pulley, I felt it was a little faster, but more I think it made the Di2 shift smoother than before.


----------



## Nicklaus

My Sworks Roubaix


----------



## Devastazione

Nicklaus said:


> My Sworks Roubaix
> View attachment 312674


Beautiful ! And great wheels choice. It's hard to belive how good DA wheels are even when compared to fancier brands. My C24s on my Roubaix used to take some serious beating and stayed perfectly true ande they rolled smoothly pretty much like my ceramicspeed Rovals.


----------



## Tig




----------



## Cni2i

TricrossRich said:


> I have to agree with you on that one.
> 
> ...If they made a version that has standard stem and bars, with a fork that would accept direct mount brakes I might be interested.


Yes. This!


----------



## Louiev




----------



## rockytfox

This is my Allez sprint x2.


----------



## faroodi




----------



## Arnoud




----------



## JimmyORCA

Arnoud said:


> View attachment 313202


I really like your all black setup!!


----------



## JimmyORCA

Here is mine black on black!


----------



## applen

*le quiver*

For going fast on pavement:







For going fast on dirt:







For EVERYTHING else:


----------



## TricrossRich

applen said:


> For going fast on pavement:
> View attachment 313563


That red on red is so sweet.. beautiful bike.


----------



## TricrossRich

My Venge, ready for the first TT race in my State TT cup tomorrow...










My friends 2013 Team Astana S-Works Venge.... this thing is super rare.


----------



## borgey

applen said:


> For going fast on pavement:
> View attachment 313563
> 
> For going fast on dirt:
> View attachment 313561
> 
> For EVERYTHING else:
> View attachment 313562


And what are those striped tires on the red bike?


----------



## borgey

TricrossRich said:


> My Venge, ready for the first TT race in my State TT cup tomorrow...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My friends 2013 Team Astana S-Works Venge.... this thing is super rare.


What are those striped tires on the black Venge?


----------



## Tig

Ran into the owners of the other CruX's in the area for the return leg of Saturday's road ride.


----------



## jackbauer1909

Tarmac 2016


----------



## TricrossRich

borgey said:


> What are those striped tires on the black Venge?


Do you mean the gum wall tires on the grey Venge.. the first picture? Those are S-Works Turbo Cotton tires.


----------



## TricrossRich

I've been consistently hitting races in my state's TT Cup series in the Non-TT category... I'm currently sitting in 2nd place overall.


----------



## borgey

TricrossRich said:


> Do you mean the gum wall tires on the grey Venge.. the first picture? Those are S-Works Turbo Cotton tires.


Yes, thanks!


----------



## TmB123

S-Works Roubaix SL4 on the left, Diverge Pro Carbon on the right


----------



## roubaix_mover

Took some pics from the Specialized HQ tour at Morgan Hill. Wind tunnel was cool and so many nice bikes from the employees. The Venge was in the wind tunnel, the Limited Edition McLaren was in the museum and the last was a prototype that eventually became the Diverge.


----------



## JimmyORCA

Finally got to get a chance for both my Specialized bikes to be at home at the same time.


----------



## Ritsuke

By looking at the small red logo above the cotton wall, I'm guessing Vittoria Corsa.


----------



## TricrossRich

A few from last weekend's TT. Grabbed 3rd place in the Non-TT category.


----------



## TricrossRich

Here's my Allez Comp prior to Tour of the Battenkill race. Made a few changes in preparation.
1. Tires - swapped from Specialized S-Works Turbos to Vittoria Open Pave 25c front/ 27c rear.
2. Cages - Swapped from Tacx Tao cages to Specialized Rib Cage 2 to make sure my bottles stay put on the fast, bumpy gravel sections. They worked perfectly and I didn't lose a bottle, many other people did though. The cages really hold the bottle tight, almost to tight. I had trouble getting them out when I needed them, but I'd rather than, than have no bottles.
3. Crank - Swapped from 52-36 down to 50-34. The race has 12+ miles of gravel, several of those gravel sections are climbs which max out at 18%+ in sections. Its preferable to sit and spin in gravel, so the back wheel doesn't slip and I wanted to be sure that I had enough gearing to get up and over the climb quickly and leave my legs french for the rest of the race.


----------



## Timmy269

My Tarmac


----------



## Brickwall

My SWorks Tarmac out and about in (Brisvegas) Brisbane very early this morning.









Sent from my GT-I9507 using Tapatalk


----------



## deapee

Hardrock Disc 29 - Rib Cage II, Targa saddle, SPD-M520, Bontrager medium bag, Ibera frame bag, Spec A1 Dirt Rodz bar ends.
Roubaix SL4 Sport - 2x Rib Cage I, Romin Evo saddle, SPD-SL PDR550, Spec Mini Wedgie bag (not pictured)

















Weird, my pics are not showing up.


----------



## Devastazione

Brickwall said:


> My SWorks Tarmac out and about in (Brisvegas) Brisbane very early this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9507 using Tapatalk



Are you using the Specialized's Flux front light ? Expert or Elite ?


----------



## Brickwall

That is a combination of FLY12 (on low setting due to a longer ride) and an Exposure Joystick on full gas.

Sent from my GT-I9507 using Tapatalk


----------



## TricrossRich

Here's a grab from this weekend's TT race... on my Venge.


----------



## Horze

Don't know about you but your saddle looks low.


----------



## stonehartgt

Quick clean and photo of the Tarmac before I put the saddle bag back on.


----------



## RCMTB

......


----------



## RCMTB

TricrossRich said:


> Here's my Allez Comp prior to Tour of the Battenkill race. Made a few changes in preparation.
> 1. Tires - swapped from Specialized S-Works Turbos to Vittoria Open Pave 25c front/ 27c rear.
> 2. Cages - Swapped from Tacx Tao cages to Specialized Rib Cage 2 to make sure my bottles stay put on the fast, bumpy gravel sections. They worked perfectly and I didn't lose a bottle, many other people did though. The cages really hold the bottle tight, almost to tight. I had trouble getting them out when I needed them, but I'd rather than, than have no bottles.
> 3. Crank - Swapped from 52-36 down to 50-34. The race has 12+ miles of gravel, several of those gravel sections are climbs which max out at 18%+ in sections. Its preferable to sit and spin in gravel, so the back wheel doesn't slip and I wanted to be sure that I had enough gearing to get up and over the climb quickly and leave my legs french for the rest of the race.


what bar are you using on this build and what size is this frame?


----------



## RCMTB

*2016 Tarmac Elite build*

2016 Tarmac Elite
Full Ultegra (including pedals)
Enve 3.4's, CK R45 hubs
S-Works Bar, Stem, Post
Arundel Mandible Cages
Prologo Scratch 2 PAS CPC Tirox Saddle
Vittoria Corsa II's 25c
Praxis-Works BB









Waiting for a lower headset bearing cover to slam stem and then will cut. Any recommendations for a good headset bearing cover that will fit perfectly like the stock one?


----------



## TricrossRich

RCMTB said:


> what bar are you using on this build and what size is this frame?


The bike is a 54. I am using a 42cm SWorks Aerofly bar.

Full write up on my bike here...


----------



## kevra83

My first carbon frame road bike. 2017 Venge Elite. Overhauled the groupset from my other bike to this Venge, though. Been riding two different Specialized ALLEZ's for the past 4 years. I'll miss my smartweld Allez. I swapped the groupset and the wheels over to the Venge from the Allez. I put the 105 groupset and Axis classic wheels on the Allez. 

***No, I don't use windex to clean my bike. Lol... It was randomly in the picture. I was cleaning up the bedroom and just had it there at the time.

Nice job TriCross on your last race. Still kicking butt I see... Keep the nice coming too. The last picture at the very bottom is the latest picture of my Allez before we took it apart. She'll be missed.


----------



## compositepro

Got this last week to rplace a disc equipped one , i like


----------



## TricrossRich

kevra83 said:


> My first carbon frame road bike. 2017 Venge Elite. Overhauled the groupset from my other bike to this Venge, though. Been riding two different Specialized ALLEZ's for the past 4 years. I'll miss my smartweld Allez. I swapped the groupset and the wheels over to the Venge from the Allez. I put the 105 groupset and Axis classic wheels on the Allez.
> 
> ***No, I don't use windex to clean my bike. Lol... It was randomly in the picture. I was cleaning up the bedroom and just had it there at the time.
> 
> Nice job TriCross on your last race. Still kicking butt I see... Keep the nice coming too. The last picture at the very bottom is the latest picture of my Allez before we took it apart. She'll be missed.
> View attachment 315429
> View attachment 315430
> View attachment 315431
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 315432


The 2017 Venge looks great.... The Gen. Venge is still such a great looking frame.


----------



## TricrossRich

A couple of pics from a back to back to race weekend... TT on Saturday, 5th place. State Road race on Sunday, 14th.


----------



## dcorn

Sooo any changes to the bike then? Or is this becoming the "post pics of you riding Specialized bikes, but not really focus on the bike" thread.


----------



## TricrossRich

dcorn said:


> Sooo any changes to the bike then? Or is this becoming the "post pics of you riding Specialized bikes, but not really focus on the bike" thread.


wow... rough crowd. I didn't realize there were rules to the bike pic thread.

To answer your question, though, on the Venge, I've switched to 88's and an 11-23 cassette. The latest TT was a repeat of a course I ran easier in the year when I was on the 60's. I saw an increase from 25.8 mph up to 26.4 mph with the exact same average power. The latest race actually saw a slight headwind as well, so arguably, I should have seen even more mph in similar conditions.

On the Allez, I was running new tires for the State Road Race, the new Vittoria Corsas. I'd say they are very similar to the S-Works Turbo Cottons... when I first put them on, they didn't feel quite as fast and smooth, but they seem to break in over the first 30-40 miles.


----------



## Tig

TricrossRich said:


> wow... rough crowd. I didn't realize there were rules to the bike pic thread.
> 
> To answer your question, though, on the Venge, I've switched to 88's and an 11-23 cassette. The latest TT was a repeat of a course I ran easier in the year when I was on the 60's. I saw an increase from 25.8 mph up to 26.4 mph with the exact same average power. The latest race actually saw a slight headwind as well, so arguably, I should have seen even more mph in similar conditions.
> 
> On the Allez, I was running new tires for the State Road Race, the new Vittoria Corsas. I'd say they are very similar to the S-Works Turbo Cottons... when I first put them on, they didn't feel quite as fast and smooth, but they seem to break in over the first 30-40 miles.



Ignore the dick hole types that frequent RBR. They troll for reactions and are usually worthless at best. :wink5:


----------



## dcorn

I mean, this isn't instagram. And bang up job on forum name calling...

Here's my new crux I picked up last weekend. Can't wait to get some CX training rides in. Also threw a 11-36 cassette on it to ease the pain of the long, loose hills on gravel rides since I'm usually riding with local racers.


----------



## fritzbox




----------



## schima

torch? love this orange but talked to specialized netherlands 2 weeks ago and was told that the colour changes about 800 times. then its over! decided not to buy the frame.


----------



## michaelhinchey

Beautiful paint job.


----------



## tom_h

TricrossRich said:


> A couple of pics from a back to back to race weekend... TT on Saturday, 5th place. State Road race on Sunday, 14th.


Very nice, what state do you race in?

But you raced TT on a road bike :-O 
Venge is fast, but seems you'd still be at a big handicap comapred to guys on TT bikes.


----------



## Cni2i

Do you guys think the white black crank arms would look good on my stealth black SWT? Wanted to break up the all black a bit, but not sure if the blk-wht crank arms would look out of place. Ty. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TmB123

Leave the cranks, put some gumwall tyres on it.


----------



## Amador1981




----------



## Cni2i

TmB123 said:


> Leave the cranks, put some gumwall tyres on it.


I definitely thought about that option. But couldn't seem to find a good set of tubular tires with gum wall. There seems to be more options for clinchers...no?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TmB123

Cni2i said:


> I definitely thought about that option. But couldn't seem to find a good set of tubular tires with gum wall. There seems to be more options for clinchers...no?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


A few off the top of my head, these are all race tyres, but they do others as well
Vittoria Corsa
Challenge Criterium
Veloflex Sprinter


----------



## Cni2i

TmB123 said:


> A few off the top of my head, these are all race tyres, but they do others as well
> Vittoria Corsa
> Challenge Criterium
> Veloflex Sprinter


Ty! Will look into these options again. Appreciate the feedback.


----------



## JimmyORCA

Here is a photo of mine in stealth black with white crank arms.



Cni2i said:


> Do you guys think the white black crank arms would look good on my stealth black SWT? Wanted to break up the all black a bit, but not sure if the blk-wht crank arms would look out of place. Ty.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cni2i

JimmyORCA said:


> Here is a photo of mine in stealth black with white crank arms.


Thanks! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dc503

Allez Sprint DSW to replace my old race rig.


----------



## Opus51569

Sure, I'll play.










A few modifications from the stock Allez, but that's what makes it mine, I guess.


----------



## Wetworks

dc503 said:


> Allez Sprint DSW to replace my old race rig.


Very cool, congrats!!



Opus51569 said:


> Sure, I'll play.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few modifications from the stock Allez, but that's what makes it mine, I guess.


Love the bar tape and saddle against that paint!

I don't think I ever posted pics of the Tarmac when I got it, at least not in this thread:


----------



## jumma

I have the same bike very similar build with DA groupset.

If you put the cranks on you need to add some other white bits to balance it out IMO. Perhaps seat and lighter bar wrap? Maybe some white markings, bands on seat post?

Yuk to gumwall - I think they look too retro and rubbishy.

James


----------



## Cni2i

Not for everyone, but I really like the unique paint scheme. The fact that I probably won't see many around is even better. 

Sbuild illuminati.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Turtle Torque

Hey All. Been a Cannondale Rider since 2004. Been hearing so many great things about the Specialized Tarmac and seeing quite a bit of club riders with them that I decided to get one. Loving it so far.

2016 Specialized Tarmac S-Works eTap. Built the bike from ground up.


----------



## jacksdad

turtle that is puuuurrrrdy!


----------



## Turtle Torque

Thanks Jacksdad! Only put 100 miles on it. Got frame last wed and built it up on Friday.


----------



## Bduke21

So many other awesome bikes!

This is my baby and I have been slowly transforming her over time, I am pretty happy where it is at. 2011 Allez sport comp. Campy 10 speed mix and China carbon wheels. Loving it and it has been fun to build it up a bit at a time.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NordieBoy

Just built up a new old stock 2011 Secteur Comp frame with bits from the shed.

Some 28mm Roubaix Pro tyres on the old Aksium's and it rolls quite nicely.
An oval Garabuk 42t chain ring and 9 speed 11-34 cassette will do me for the time being.
It's running some cheap 3T Aeronova clones which are great for general riding and the invisible tri bars are more comfortable than some proper tri bars, but are too flexy for standing climbing in the drops.


----------



## Tig

My demo bike for the next 11 months, a 2017 Specialized Allez DSW SL Sprint Comp.


----------



## Wetworks

Beautiful November day here in NYC.


----------



## Dima2

2015 Specialized Venge Elite
Parts
105 brakes
Ultegra Derailer (front and back) - changed 
Praxis Crankset. 
Ultegra pedals.

Coming From Allez Comp 2015, which is for sale btw if anyone is interested let me know.


----------



## Dima2

disregard


----------



## TricrossRich

66 miles today with some gravel and 4200'


----------



## RacingEvo

I got new bar tape and tires...


----------



## Ritsuke

What bar tape is that? I quite like it.


----------



## RacingEvo

Ritsuke said:


> What bar tape is that? I quite like it.


Lizard skins black camo


----------



## Steenerk

Cni2i said:


> Not for everyone, but I really like the unique paint scheme. The fact that I probably won't see many around is even better.
> 
> Sbuild illuminati.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are you a traveling man?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Steenerk

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## NordieBoy

Estuarine cruising...


----------



## taodemon




----------



## surfinguru

Wheel upgrade to my Tarmac. Went from Farsports 50mm clinchers to a set of Campy Bora One 50mm clinchers. After I got them mounted up, I think I should've went for the bright decals. Oh well, at least they ride great! (Yes I know, eternal damnation for not having the chain on the big ring...)


----------



## Wetworks

Threw 32s on the Diverge and tooled around today. Unfortunately, they're no match for the sand. Time for a fat bike? :lol:


----------



## amigsinchi

Here's a look at my new Tarmac Expert with stock DTSwiss Rims and Hubs. 
Running Vittoria 28's and the ride is fun, but looking to add an alternate upgrade wheelset. I don't race and top priority is handling and style over pure speed. I think the current spec from Specialized is very competitive vs other manufactures' spec on similarly priced models.

Anyone ride any of these?

-Fulcrum Zero's (had a set of 5's long time back and loved the way the rolled)
-DT Swiss Oxic
-Dura-ace C35 alum rim
-HED Ardennes (seems similar to current)
-Reynolds Assault (possible custom build with nicer hubs)

I'm struggling btw custom or manufactured sets; if I go custom I'd really want a pair with either dura-ace or CK hubs.

Also, I'm large: 6.1" 220 - 230 lbs


----------



## TricrossRich




----------



## jackbauer1909

Hey there,

here is a pic of my Tarmac, size is 61cm, model 2016. 

Speci by Julian S, auf Flickr

Best regards,
Julian


----------



## TricrossRich

My 2015 Venge Pro and custom S-Works Allez, both all cleaned up for the start of the season.


----------



## FeltF75rider

The Allez looks great as does the Venge.


----------



## TricrossRich

FeltF75rider said:


> The Allez looks great as does the Venge.


Thanks...


----------



## Turtle Torque

posted my bike when I first got it. Put about 2000 miles on it and loving it!


----------



## taodemon

Turtle Torque said:


> posted my bike when I first got it. Put about 2000 miles on it and loving it!
> View attachment 318514


Attachment not working, but I found the original picture on the previous page. Very nice looking bike.


----------



## Turtle Torque

Thanks taodemon. Hopefully you can see it now.


----------



## taodemon

Turtle Torque said:


> Thanks taodemon. Hopefully you can see it now.


Yep, working now, nice picture.


----------



## 07stuntin6r

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aqualelaki

I replaced Roval with Enve SES 3.4 in my Tarmac






and I put Roval to my Allez Sprint


----------



## 07stuntin6r

aqualelaki said:


> I replaced Roval with Enve SES 3.4 in my Tarmac
> View attachment 318643
> and I put Roval to my Allez Sprint
> View attachment 318644


Man that sprint color way looks damn good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taodemon

New frame built up with most of the components from the old bike. Not sure I like the angle on the stem, think I preferred it how it was on the venge being level with the ground. It could use some lighter wheels but that will have to wait a bit. As is (56) it weighed 16lbs 05oz with pedals, plastic cages and garmin.


----------



## Wetworks

07stuntin6r said:


> View attachment 318574
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice! Good luck with it!



aqualelaki said:


> I replaced Roval with Enve SES 3.4 in my Tarmac
> View attachment 318643
> and I put Roval to my Allez Sprint
> View attachment 318644


OMG, that Allez...:yesnod:



taodemon said:


> New frame built up with most of the components from the old bike. Not sure I like the angle on the stem, think I preferred it how it was on the venge being level with the ground. It could use some lighter wheels but that will have to wait a bit. As is (56) it weighed 16lbs 05oz with pedals, plastic cages and garmin.


Sweet, really nice-looking build! I think the stem looks fine, but that's coming from someone who doesn't care about spacers or angle, just comfort, lol.


----------



## taodemon

TricrossRich said:


> My 2015 Venge Pro and custom S-Works Allez, both all cleaned up for the start of the season.


Both look great. What angle stem are you running on those?


----------



## TricrossRich

taodemon said:


> Both look great. What angle stem are you running on those?


Both stems are Fizik Cyrano R1, 100mm length, -7*. They also make the Cyrano in -20* but that is just too extreme for me. I wish they made a -14* to split the difference.


----------



## brianb21

My new Roubaix pro


----------



## taodemon

Went back to my old stem for now (-16 or -17), drops the bar height by a cm or more but feels pretty good in a TT like position. Going to try it out for a bit longer.


----------



## Visitor302

*Allez Eleite*

Like the flame job? I had to do something to break up all that silver. The original decals are under the clear coat, so they wouldn't come off for the wrap, so that's how the white fade comes in.
I hate to mention this one, but I do need to sell it due to health concerns, and I have some financial problems as well.


----------



## Jerry Zawadovski

Sagan Superstar Allez


----------



## dc503

Jerry Zawadovski said:


> Sagan Superstar Allez


That looks fantastic.


----------



## taodemon

Very nice. Do you have any opinions on the clx 50s yet? Thinking of getting a set for my Tarmac. How is the braking with them and do specialized's aero numbers for them seem accurate (faster than zipps/enves)?


----------



## Jerry Zawadovski

CLX50? Best wheels I've ever had


----------



## JimmyORCA

My latest build 
2017 Limited Boonen edition Swork Roubaix with Red22 and Zipp 202
View attachment 319297


----------



## TricrossRich

Here's a pic from last weekend... Venge out in the wild, winning ride in a TT.


----------



## defboob

My new Roubaix Comp with some part swaps, now Ultegra Di2 / Dura-Ace 9100 mix


----------



## vitin

My 2014 allez expert dsw









Enviado desde mi SM-G950U mediante Tapatalk


----------



## geomel108

Here is my latest. Finally got around to building a DSW Allez! As it sits, 16lbs 10oz. With more to come! Stoked with how this thing has been coming out.


----------



## carrock

*2017 Roubaix S Works*

New 2017 S Works Roubaix

Didn't like the black bar tape or red seat.


----------



## JimmyORCA

My new Roubaix is finally complete.


----------



## GrantM

*Tarmac Upgrade*

2017 Tarmac Expert eTap. Upgraded the wheels to Roval CXL 32's and the crank set to Sram Force 22 05/34. Weighs 16.5 lbs with pedals.


----------



## taodemon

GrantM said:


> 2017 Tarmac Expert eTap. Upgraded the wheels to Roval CXL 32's and the crank set to Sram Force 22 05/34. Weighs 16.5 lbs with pedals.
> 
> View attachment 320085


Looks great. That is probably one of my favorite colors. I was thinking of getting that same bike (as a second bike) until I broke the frame on my venge. It was cheaper to buy an sworks frame and move all my existing stuff over than buying a whole bike so that is what I ended up doing instead. 

How do you like the etap and clx wheels? I'm considering getting the clx50s for my tarmac once I work out the funding logistics and Etap is something I had in mind for the future as well.


----------



## GrantM

Thanks. The etap is great. I like that you don't have to ease off to much during a shift. Did my first climbs today on the new CLX32's and you can definitely feel the difference. Reacts much better. Going from the aluminum to carbon cranks made a big difference as well. You wouldn't think that you could actually feel it but you can. Very happy with the upgrade. I do get a lot of comments on the color.


----------



## TricrossRich

A Couple of pics form the last few TT's on my Venge...









































and.....

so stoked... built a new ride for next year's TT Cup.

2014 Specialized S-Works Shiv TT Lululemon team bike


Frame: 2014 Specialized S-Works Shiv TT Lululemon Team bike size 54
Fork/Headset: Specialized S-Works Fact Carbon
Crankset/Bottom Bracket: Shimano Dura-ace 53-39 w/ Stages DA9000 pm / Praxis OSBB ceramic bb conversion
Pedals: Shimano DA9000
Drivetrain/Cog/Chainring/Chain: Shimano Dura-ace 9000 53-39/ KMC X11 DLC / Shimano Ultegra 6800 11-23
Derailleurs/Shifters: Shimano Ultegra 6870 TT Di2
Handlebars/Stem: Specialized S-Works TT w/ Specialized S-Works ski-bar extensions/ customized S-Works Shiv TT stem
Saddle/Seatpost: Specialized Sitero Expert/ Specialized Shiv TT aero seat post/ Revolutionary 3D printed Di2 mount
Brakes: Shimano Ultegra 6870 Di2 brakes
Front Wheel/Hub/Tire:
Yoeleo SAT Superlight 60mmx25mm/ Yoeleo SL-Pro ceramic hub/ Vittoria Corsa G+ 25C
Rear Wheel/Hub/Tire:
Yoeleo SAT Superlight 60mmx25mm/ Yoeleo SL-Pro ceramic hub/ Vittoria Corsa G+ 25C
Accessories: Barfly TT mount / Fizik Superlight soft tape / CeramicSpeed OSPS


----------



## Jerry Zawadovski

*My new bike *

It's my new S-Works Tarmac Sagan Superstar ... after first ride I think that bike is absolutely amazing and visually it's absolutely bike porn


----------



## geomel108

Dang!!...love the Shiv T.rich!! Well done sir.


----------



## GrantM

Jerry Zawadovski said:


> It's my new S-Works Tarmac Sagan Superstar ... after first ride I think that bike is absolutely amazing and visually it's absolutely bike porn


Looks great. Did that trim piece at the frame and seat post come with the bike?


----------



## JimmyORCA

My new customized Venge Vias.


----------



## Wetworks

TricrossRich said:


> so stoked... built a new ride for next year's TT Cup.
> 
> 2014 Specialized S-Works Shiv TT Lululemon team bike


Awesome!!! You most be so excited to have a new weapon to bring to the gunfight. 

Of course, now you have to move the Venge and get a new all-rounder. :devil:



Jerry Zawadovski said:


> It's my new S-Works Tarmac Sagan Superstar ... after first ride I think that bike is absolutely amazing and visually it's absolutely bike porn





JimmyORCA said:


> My new customized Venge Vias.
> View attachment 320146
> View attachment 320147
> View attachment 320148
> View attachment 320149
> View attachment 320150
> View attachment 320151


Absolutely stunning! Congrats to you both.


----------



## Sablotny

*My newest Specialized*

Here's my just-dialed-in 2016 Tarmac S Works [not] SL5, to replace my 2011 S Works SL3.

Campy Chorus + _Duracci_ 11-28
Praxis Works BB
DT Swiss PR1400 with Schwalbe Pro One 25's tubeless
Zipp Sprint SL stem
15.5 poonds

...and here I thought my saddle was level


----------



## JimmyORCA

My newest Specialized to arrive

2018 Tarmac Sl6 Ultralight


----------



## fritzbox

Top
Weight?


----------



## JimmyORCA

fritzbox said:


> Top
> Weight?


So far as is complete is 6.2kg for my size 54. Hope to slowly get it down to below 6.


----------



## fritzbox

Perfect


----------



## TricrossRich

A few of the most recent shots of all my steeds.


----------



## tony_mm

TricrossRich said:


> A few of the most recent shots of all my steeds.


Which wheels are these?


----------



## TricrossRich

tony_mm said:


> Which wheels are these?


I think you asked the same question on WeightWeenies. They are Yoeleo 60x25mm SAT Superlights with their SL-Pro ceramic bearing hub. These are actually the wheels I use on my Venge most of the time, but I throw them on my Shiv for training rides because the 88's can be a little hairy on windy days.


----------



## tony_mm

TricrossRich said:


> I think you asked the same question on WeightWeenies. They are Yoeleo 60x25mm SAT Superlights with their SL-Pro ceramic bearing hub. These are actually the wheels I use on my Venge most of the time, but I throw them on my Shiv for training rides because the 88's can be a little hairy on windy days.


Indeed. Sorry.
They look good!


----------



## TricrossRich

tony_mm said:


> Indeed. Sorry.
> They look good!


No worries.. Here's a review that I did on them.


----------



## rcortez371

After spending a long weekend at work surfing Craigslist I came across a Gold/Red Allez Sprint frameset for sale that I fell in love with! Of course I got no reply back so after another week of searching the local dealers I came across a Sagan frameset. I quickly scooped up the Sagan frameset and sold my current project/frameset. After a couple of rides and working out the kinks I liked it so much I retired my old repaired TCR and built another one.

Sagan Superstar
Gold Ano/Nordic Red


----------



## carrock

2018 Crux Elite. 11R Carbon ( last years S Works frame ) and a very happy wife



Upgraded bar and stem


----------



## dcorn

carrock said:


> 2018 Crux Elite. 11R Carbon ( last years S Works frame ) and a very happy wife


Awesome looking new ride, but that is not last year's S-works frame. 11R is the type/stiffness of carbon used, but it doesn't have anything to do with the frame specifically. Your wife's bike is the new redesigned Crux for 2018, totally different than last year's frame.


----------



## carrock

dcorn said:


> Awesome looking new ride, but that is not last year's S-works frame. 11R is the type/stiffness of carbon used, but it doesn't have anything to do with the frame specifically. Your wife's bike is the new redesigned Crux for 2018, totally different than last year's frame.


I understand 11r is the carbon grade but the guy in the concept store said it was last year's s works frame. Perhaps he meant it was the same weight as the 2017 s works frame


----------



## acckids

*2018 Allez Sport*

Test rode this bike. It is a 61cm. The Elite has 105. This one had Sora. Sora has made big improvements and was surprised. 

The frameset was quality. Good ride. Between a CAAD12 and Domane.


----------



## Jester45

Love the colourway on that Allez - great looking bike! I have a 2014 model and have had (and still have) many fun hours on that bike. Had built up an SL4 Tarmac Expert frame a few years back as my "go to" bike for most of my riding but could not resist the new SL6. Just about finished the build and save for a few bits of fine tuning, been getting plenty of miles on the bike this week.


----------



## tony_mm

Always amazed to see such a paint on a road bike I have to say....to me it would better suit a downhill bike ...unless you have the legs of Sagan...this bike looks more like a kid’s bike to me....


----------



## Jester45

tony_mm said:


> Always amazed to see such a paint on a road bike I have to say....to me it would better suit a downhill bike ...unless you have the legs of Sagan...this bike looks more like a kid’s bike to me....


Ah, there is only so much matt black I can deal with.......


----------



## tony_mm

Better black matte than a kid’s bike....

But I will help you: make a custom paint next time!


----------



## taodemon

I like black but never been a fan of the matte finish.

Some updates from the end of last year, the -17 sworks stem finally came in and I also added a power2max power meter. My dad finally ordered the rest of the parts for a McLaren tarmac frame he has had sitting around for about a year now which should be built up by the end of next week. I'm going to see how the clx 50 rovals ride on his then likely pull the trigger myself on a set once the weather gets better (I'll post pictures of his once it is built up).


----------



## TricrossRich

Jester45 said:


> Love the colourway on that Allez - great looking bike! I have a 2014 model and have had (and still have) many fun hours on that bike. Had built up an SL4 Tarmac Expert frame a few years back as my "go to" bike for most of my riding but could not resist the new SL6. Just about finished the build and save for a few bits of fine tuning, been getting plenty of miles on the bike this week.
> View attachment 321497
> View attachment 321498





tony_mm said:


> Always amazed to see such a paint on a road bike I have to say....to me it would better suit a downhill bike ...unless you have the legs of Sagan...this bike looks more like a kid’s bike to me....


Totally disagree with you on this Tony_mm. I think this Tarmac color way is awesome. 



taodemon said:


> I like black but never been a fan of the matte finish.
> 
> Some updates from the end of last year, the -17 sworks stem finally came in and I also added a power2max power meter. My dad finally ordered the rest of the parts for a McLaren tarmac frame he has had sitting around for about a year now which should be built up by the end of next week. I'm going to see how the clx 50 rovals ride on his then likely pull the trigger myself on a set once the weather gets better (I'll post pictures of his once it is built up).
> View attachment 322033
> View attachment 322034


Love the bike and changes you've made. I still miss your Venge, but this Tarmac is pretty awesome. Your dad got a Maclaren tarmac? That is an amazing bike as well. I've heard nothing but good things about the Rovals.


----------



## tony_mm

TricrossRich said:


> Totally disagree with you on this Tony_mm. I think this Tarmac color way is awesome.



Good colour for the US guys !
NRA rules.....


----------



## taodemon

TricrossRich said:


> Love the bike and changes you've made. I still miss your Venge, but this Tarmac is pretty awesome. Your dad got a Maclaren tarmac? That is an amazing bike as well. I've heard nothing but good things about the Rovals.


The venge has been retired to trainer duty as the crack in the dropout doesn't pose much of a risk if it goes in the middle of a trainer ride vs on some descent at 50mph. I miss it too but the tarmac has been great. I'm waiting to see what they do with the next venge before I decide on my next aero bike. My dad got a good deal on the Mclaren frame from a trustworthy source. He payed less for it than my frame cost. If I didn't already have my tarmac all built up at that point I would have probably tried downsizing to the 54 for it but it worked out well for my dad. He had 2 bikes at that point so had them time to sit on the frame where my venge was the only road bike I had so I had been in a hurry to get something built up and riding again.


----------



## taodemon

Stopped by the bike store to have my bike tuned up for the start of the season and they were finishing up my dad's build. Also a couple pictures of the paint details. 

Sram red / etap.
Roval CLX50s
Aerofly bar.
Some new sworks saddle that resembles the power but has some other name.
Sworks stem.

Size 54, think it came out to about 14lbs 1oz without pedals/cages/garmin mount.

Now we just need all the snow to melt. I'm looking forward to taking it for spin to see how the clx50s are.


----------



## TricrossRich

Awesome looking McLaren... wow, that is so nice. I'm guessing the saddle is the Power ARC. It is a power with more curved rounder edges.


----------



## Wetworks

Outstanding! Congrats to your dad!


----------



## Mike in Anchorage

I rode this Roubaix triple on Trans Am in 2015. I bought it used, but it did really well. I'm trying to figure out which year and model it is. Aluminum frame, with carbon fork and seat stays. 105 gruppo, white paint with black lettering.


----------



## sychen

Couple of weeks on this bike now... First new new bike in 20yrs.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## taodemon

sychen said:


> Couple of weeks on this bike now... First new new bike in 20yrs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Looks great, how do you like it so far? What is the size and weight on it?


----------



## sychen

taodemon said:


> Looks great, how do you like it so far? What is the size and weight on it?


Love it.. Best bike I've had by far. Massive smile every time I head out on it. It just does everything better. 
Comes with clx50s and power meter.

6.99kg in the top photo. This is with power pro(instead of s-works toupe) /cromoly speedplay /kedge out front installed. 




Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry Zawadovski

*Croatia trip *

Sagan Superstar !


----------



## taodemon

Picked up an SL6 frame. Same components as the SL5 with exception of a set of EE brakes and an 11-30 ultegra cassette instead of 11-28. 

They had weighed the SL5 at 16lbs 9oz. The frame and brake swap dropped it to 15lbs 12oz. 
The HED wheels don't match as well as they did with the previous two frames so that might push me to get a set of clx50s sooner than planned. Still have the same plastic bottle cages from the original venge which I'll swap soon too.


----------



## JimmyORCA

*New Venge Sagan Edition*

Here is my newest ride.

New Swork Venge Sagan Edition 
Changed the wheels from CLX64 to 50 for better controll in Taiwan windy conditions.


----------



## JimmyORCA

With the CLX50


----------



## Wetworks

taodemon said:


> Picked up an SL6 frame. Same components as the SL5 with exception of a set of EE brakes and an 11-30 ultegra cassette instead of 11-28.
> 
> They had weighed the SL5 at 16lbs 9oz. The frame and brake swap dropped it to 15lbs 12oz.
> The HED wheels don't match as well as they did with the previous two frames so that might push me to get a set of clx50s sooner than planned. Still have the same plastic bottle cages from the original venge which I'll swap soon too.
> 
> View attachment 323143





JimmyORCA said:


> With the CLX50


Beautiful rides!!! Enjoy them while going fast!


----------



## keithedwasley

Just picked up my Tarmac Comp disc Sagan. Couldn't quite stretch to a S-WORKS.









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## taodemon

Snapped this photo at the top of the local mountain. Took the white HED stickers off the wheels. I have a set of the black HED stickers that just arrived that I might try on there. I ordered them so I would have something to scan in so I could make some custom stickers where instead of the white outline the black HED logos have it would be a color fade similar to the lettering on the bike. The tape I think would have come out better wrapped in the opposite direction with the pink transitioning to black on the bottom which is what I had wanted initially but the bike store talked me into having it done this way. I'll probably redo it in the spring.


----------



## aqualelaki

taodemon said:


> Snapped this photo at the top of the local mountain. Took the white HED stickers off the wheels. I have a set of the black HED stickers that just arrived that I might try on there. I ordered them so I would have something to scan in so I could make some custom stickers where instead of the white outline the black HED logos have it would be a color fade similar to the lettering on the bike. The tape I think would have come out better wrapped in the opposite direction with the pink transitioning to black on the bottom which is what I had wanted initially but the bike store talked me into having it done this way. I'll probably redo it in the spring.
> 
> 
> View attachment 323826


Looks great. Are you planning to drop the stem a little bit more but replace it with the one looks flat?


----------



## TricrossRich

I picked up a 2017 S-Works Tarmac SL5 back in early August... swapped all of the stuff off my Venge onto this frame and sold the Venge frame set. The Venge was a great bike and gave me many great memories, but this Tarmac is an all-around better frame. I was super thrilled with the black and black color way, but I grabbed it because I knew I could do some custom stuff and make it exactly as I want it.

Here's the frame, after initial build up.














































Here's the build now, I got custom vinyl printed... the lettering inside the S-Works logo are the graphics from our team jersey.


----------



## JimmyORCA

Here is my updated Sagan Swork Venge now on BA wheels.


----------



## Ricke24

Here goes my 2018 Tarmac Expert SL5, love the chameleon paint!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vitin

Updated my allez expert dsw w ultegra r8000 crank set









Enviado desde mi SM-G950U mediante Tapatalk


----------



## taodemon

Ricke24 said:


> Here goes my 2018 Tarmac Expert SL5, love the chameleon paint!


The Chameleon is my favorite color but it never seems to work out where the frame I want is available in it at the time I'm buying a bike/frame so in some regards I continue being frustrated.


----------



## 768Q

I have been looking to find an aero used frame to replace my Cervelo s2 I sold earlier this year and found this '12 Venge on Ebay. 1st picture of it's former build in NY and last is with my Fulcrum Zero's (shopping for some big aero wheels soon). Build will be a Sram Red 22 crankset with Shimano 6800 11 speed completing the build for now that I have laying around but ultimately will be replaced with more Red 22 or maybe DA. Original owner plastidipped the seat downtube and then removed before selling, I re-plastidipped the white on the seat tube today as that white wouldn't clean up but the rest of the frame is excellent condition. Set the seat height today and bars are for mock up as searching out a set of Barfly or something similar.


View attachment 324335


View attachment 324336


View attachment 324337


----------



## TricrossRich

I built up a 2017 S-Works Tarmac back in August and I just realized that I never posted any shots here...




























Shutter speed dial bar end plugs.


----------



## eplanajr

I bought it new back in July of 2009. It started as a Allez triple base model. It now sports a 5800 2x11 and various tweaks here and there. Helped me go from over 400lbs to a lot less...

It's not the lightest. It's not carbon with Di2, but its mine and has given me thousands of miles of sweat and smiles.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TricrossRich

I photographed a new S-Works SL6 tarmc disc with Etap AXS for my local bike shop the other day. The white/silver fade is reallly, really nice.












You can see more photos on their IG account.


Hilltop Bicycles


----------



## Lu-Max

*My 2019 S-WORKS Tarmac Sagan Edition*


----------



## mml373

My 1987 Specialized Allez SE. Changes from stock: Vintage Shimano 105 levers with Vintage Tricolor 600 Ultegra calipers, Easton carbon seatpost. Pictured with Colorado Cyclist Mavic Open Pro wheelset recently built for my 1987 Sirrus that is in for new paint. Bike is ~daily ridden for fitness...15-20 miles each time. I started riding in my teens on a red 1987 Sirrus, much too big for me even today, and love the way these bikes feel. So I own a number of them now...though none match the red one I had as a teen (frames are blue or green).

Future work...fixing bent brake cable guide (middle one). Possible upgrade to 10 or 11 speed SRAM Force.


----------



## bentyyc

'19 Venge Pro, 54cm


----------



## Wetworks

bentyyc said:


> '19 Venge Pro, 54cm


Delightful, best of luck with it!


----------



## JimmyORCA

*New Limited edition Sagan Tarmac*

My new 2020 Sagan Limited Edition Tarmac only 250 in this color way.


----------



## JimmyORCA

*New 2020 Roubaix PRo*

Just test rode this new Roubaix.


----------



## gurk700




----------



## Wetworks

Tarmac Pro with Ultegra mechanical. Paint is ridiculous, goes from a deep navy to hint of purple, with teal underlying in the carbon layup.


----------



## PasxosC

At last a new bike after some years...
Tarmac S-Works SL6 chameleon cyan-blue Dura Ace 9100 & Sworks dual power meter


----------



## Wetworks

PasxosC said:


> At last a new bike after some years...
> Tarmac S-Works SL6 chameleon cyan-blue Dura Ace 9100 & Sworks dual power meter


Beauty! Best of luck with it!!!


----------



## Horze

This forum has really slowed down. Are people no longer into cycling as much as they used to?


----------



## mbaulfinger

That’s a great question. Noticed the same thing myself


----------



## Wetworks

Horze said:


> This forum has really slowed down. Are people no longer into cycling as much as they used to?





mbaulfinger said:


> That’s a great question. Noticed the same thing myself


I'd like to think they are too busy riding. 

Here's my latest. One SW in, one out. Unfortunately n+1 is no longer in effect.


----------



## eugenetsang

2019 SL6 Pro Frame (Poor man's SWorks)
SRAM Force 22 full mechanical 
SRAM S900 direct mount brakes
CL50 Clinchers with Turbo Cotton rubbers
Spesh Power saddle
SWorks Stem
SWorks bottle cages


What happened to this forum? It used to be full on action.


----------



## JimmyORCA

Well here is my latest SWorks, super limited Sagan 7 Venge.


----------



## eugenetsang

JimmyORCA said:


> Well here is my latest SWorks, super limited Sagan 7 Venge.
> View attachment 327643
> View attachment 327645
> View attachment 327643
> View attachment 327645





Always loved that theme on that bike! Matches Sagan's personality as well!

Also, love the background! Where are you located?!


----------



## sychen

eugenetsang said:


> Always loved that theme on that bike! Matches Sagan's personality as well!
> 
> Also, love the background! Where are you located?!


My guess is Taiwan probably Taipei. Sadly I recognise that architecture all too well. 

Beautiful bike! 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rfreemyer




----------



## JimmyORCA

sychen said:


> My guess is Taiwan probably Taipei. Sadly I recognise that architecture all too well.
> 
> Beautiful bike!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Thanks sychen for the reply, for some reason I was not able to log on and reply last week. Yes I am in Taipei Taiwan.


----------



## bondiggy

I bought this in a second-hand shop some years back for a bargain and I've never had a better bike. I've been riding it a lot lately, commuting to and from work and clocking up the kilometres. Apart from being an Allez, it has Metal-X on the frame, ITC handlebars and 'Julie RC' painted on it (maybe the previous owner raced it?. Anyone seen one like it before?


----------



## redcon1

Found a leftover 2019 Roubaix Expert/Di2. Loving how it makes the crappy roads feel smooth.


----------



## ukbloke




----------



## Curt D

18 Tarmac. Paint was beat up when I bought the frameset so I sanded it down and painted it House of Kolors Apple Red Pearl.


----------



## eugenetsang

I guess no one frequents this forum anymore.









Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Waxbytes

Nice bike.


----------



## eugenetsang

Waxbytes said:


> Nice bike.


Thanks 👍. Nothing really special. Just my SRAM "Frankenstein" build. Mechanical Force 22 chainrings with SRAM Red ETap F/R derails and shifters


----------



## Waxbytes

My main ride is Giant Defy with Ultegra 11 speed mechanical. I'm almost certain that if I rode an electronic groupset I'd end up miles from home with single speed because I forgot to charge the battery. Oh well, mechanical may not shift as well as electronic but it's still pretty good.


----------



## NordieBoy

Miles from home on a single speed isn't a terrible thing...


----------



## Waxbytes

NordieBoy said:


> Miles from home on a single speed isn't a terrible thing...
> View attachment 483611


That depends on how many and how tall the mountains between me and home are.

Nice 1sp ?Roubaix?


----------

